# Авиация > Гражданская авиация >  Познавательно про лайнеры

## OKA

Познавательно :

"Европейский лайнер с ламинарным крылом совершил первый полет


A340-300 Airbus

Модифицированный пассажирский самолет Airbus A340-300 с гладким крылом, оптимизированным для ламинарного потока, совершил первый полет. Согласно сообщению европейского авиастроительного концерна Airbus, испытания состоялись 26 сентября 2017 года в Тарбе на юге Франции. Первый полет лайнера признали успешным. В общей сложности самолет провел в воздухе три часа 38 минут.

С каждым годом объемы авиационных перевозок увеличиваются. Чтобы удовлетворить спрос, снизив при этом стоимость авиаперевозок и не повлияв на доходы авиакомпаний, разработчики постоянно исследуют новые технологии улучшения самолетов. В частности, активные работы ведутся в области снижения потребления топлива самолетом в полете, что также должно уменьшить загрязнение окружающей среды.

Эту задачу можно решить несколькими способами. Например, снизить потребление топлива на несколько процентов можно улучшив конструкцию двигателей. Еще одним способом снизить потребление топлива является уменьшение лобового сопротивления самолета. Этого можно добиться пересмотрев конструкцию лайнеров, используя новые легкие материалы и покрытия.

Предполагается, что новое ламинарное крыло, создаваемое в рамках проекта BLADE (Breakthrough Laminar Aircraft Demonstrator in Europe, демонстратор европейского прорывного ламинарного летательного аппарата), будет иметь на 50 процентов меньшее лобовое сопротивление по сравнению со стандартным. Это позволит снизить потребление топлива самолетом в полете и уменьшить выбросы CO2 на пять процентов.

Ламинарное крыло должно иметь очень гладкую поверхность и невысокий профиль, чтобы обеспечить ламинарный воздушный поток на как можно большей своей площади. Для создания гладкого крыла планируется использовать несколько технологий.


A340-300. Гладкими выполнены крайние секции крыла самолета  Airbus

Так, в 2015 году шведская компания Saab, участвующая в проекте BLADE, собрала правую консоль гладкого крыла из углепластика. Она получила углепластиковые переднюю кромку и верхнюю плоскость, выполненные единой деталью с композиционным крепежом с внутренней стороны. Благодаря этому консоль получилось практически без стыков между панелями.

Тогда же британская компания GKN, еще один участник проекта BLADE, представила гладкую левую консоль крыла. Это обычная консоль крыла лайнера A340-300, в которой все элементы плотнее подогнаны друг к другу. Кроме того, консоль покрыта специальной краской, скрывающей неоднородные дефекты аэродинамической поверхности.

Правая консоль крыла от Saab и левая от GKN и установлены на лайнер A340-300, совершивший первый полет во Франции. Целью первого полета была общая проверка лайнера, его управляемости и всех его бортовых систем. Самолет должен совершить еще несколько испытательных полетов, после чего начнет участвовать непосредственно в исследовательских полетах.

Во время исследовательских полетов разработчики намерены проверить эффективность одной из двух технологий обеспечения гладкости крыла, а также оценить аэродинамические характеристики крыла и его влияние на характеристики пассажирского самолета в целом.

Следует отметить, что на опытовом лайнере A340-300 гладким выполнено не все крыло целиком, а только крайние его секции слева от первого двигателя и справа от четвертого. Это сделано для существенного сокращения программы начальных летных испытаний; установка полностью гладкого крыла потребовала бы расширенных и долгих по времени проверок самолета.

В феврале текущего года французская компания Onera совместно с итальянской Leonardo провела испытания собственной версии гладкого крыла. Испытания проводились в трансзвуковой аэродинамической трубе S1MA французской компании. Во время проверок гладкое крыло показало несколько меньшее лобовое сопротивление по сравнению с обычным крылом самолета.

В аэродинамической трубе проходили испытания левой консоли ламинарного крыла самолета длиной 5,2 метра. Продувочные испытания проводились на скорости воздушного потока 0,74 числа Маха (913,7 километра в час). Для изучения обтекающего крыло воздушного потока использовались высокоточные тепловизоры, замерявшие температуру на крыле в режиме реального времени.

Во время испытаний выяснилось, что на верхней плоскости крыла площадь покрытия консоли ламинарным потоком составила 70 процентов, а на нижней 30 процентов. Для современного обычного самолетного крыла площадь покрытия ламинарным потоком в зависимости от конструкции составляет от 30 до 50 процентов для верхней плоскости и до 30 процентов — для нижней.

Конструкция обычного крыла предполагает обязательное присутствие турбулентного течения, повышающего его несущую способность. Для этого на современных самолетах на верхней плоскости крыла устанавливаются небольшие пластинки — завихрители потока, разрушающие ламинарный поток.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/09/27/flight

Актуально для дальних аппаратов- типа заправщиков, патрульных и ВКП с ДРЛО, при условии "ламинаризации" обтекания набегающим воздушным потоком  разного рода "бульб" и пр. кожухов интересных бортовых устройств)))


Кста :

"Как сообщила 25 сентября 2017 года группа Airbus, ее оборонное подразделение Airbus Defence and Space получило контракт на поставку пяти самолетов-заправщиков Airbus A330 MRTT (Multi Role Tanker Transport) (с опционом еще на четыре самолета) для использования в интересах вооруженных сил Германии и Норвегии. Закупка осуществляется через европейскую оборонную закупочную организацию OCCAR (Organisation Conjointe de Coopération en matière d’ARmement), формальным заказчиком выступает закупочное агентство НАТО NSPA (NATO Support & Procurement Agency) в рамках совместной многонациональной европейско-НАТОвской программы Multinational Multi-Role Tanker Transport Fleet (MMF) по созданию совместно эксплуатируемого парка самолетов-заправщиков.


Airbus_A330_MRTT

Художественное изображение одного из совместно закупаемых в рамках совместной многонациональной европейско-НАТОвской программы Multinational Multi-Role Tanker Transport Fleet (MMF) самолетов-заправщиков Airbus A330 MRTT, которые предполагается эксплуатировать под эгидой НАТО (с) министерство обороны Нидерландов

Первыми участниками программы MMF, инициированной Европейским оборонительным агентством (European Defence Agency - EDA) в 2012 году, выступили Нидерланды и Люксембург, подписавшие в июле 2016 года соглашение с Airbus на поставку в 2020 году двух самолетов-заправщиков Airbus A330 MRTT для совместной эксплуатации. Самолеты по программе MMF будут формально находиться в собственности НАТО и базироваться на голландской авиабазе Эйндховен, с возможностью использования в интересах как Нидерландов и Люксембурга, так и других стран НАТО и ЕС. 

28 июня 2017 года правительства Германии и Норвегии подписали меморандум о присоединении к программе MMF и теперь в рамках объединенной закупки заказали пять самолетов-заправщиков Airbus A330 MRTT для совместной эксплуатации по данной программе.Тем самым общее число самолетов, приобретаемых странами-участниками для MMF достигло семи (с опционом еще на четыре). Согласно пресс-релизу Airbus, все семь самолетов будут поставлены с 2020 по 2022 годы. Контракт с Германией и Норвегией включает также двухлетнюю сервисную поддержку. Конкретные финансовые параметры контракта не сообщаются.

Помимо заправочных задач, новые А330 MRTT должны будут также использоваться для перевозки личного состава и грузов и для медицинской эвакуации. Эксплуатация будет осуществляться совместно странами-участницами программы MMF путем "покупки" соответствующего необходимого количества летных часов.

Пока что неясно, присоединятся ли другие европейские страны к программе MMF. Изначально европейский проект совместной закупки А330 MRTT начинался как трехсторонний (с участием Нидерландов, Норвегии и Польши) с намерением приобрести для совместного использования от четырех до шести таких самолетов, но в конце 2014 года Норвегия и Польша по финансовым соображениям вышли из программы. Теперь Норвегия вместе с Германией снова вернулась в проект. Сообщается, что интерес к присоединению к программе проявляют также Бельгия и снова Польша.

C учетом германо-норвежского контракта, общее количество заказов на самолеты-заправщики Airbus A330 MRTT достигло 56, из которых 28 уже поставлены. Твердые контракты, по известным данным, включают 14 самолетов для Великобритании (все поставлены), девять для Франции, семь для Австралии (пять поставлены), шесть для Саудовской Аравии (все поставлены), шесть для Сингапура, четыре для Южной Кореи, три для ОАЭ (все поставлены) и теперь семь в рамках совместной программы MMF для Нидерландов, Люксембурга, Норвегии и Германии. О планах закупки A330 MRTT заявляли также Испания и Катар.

Переоборудование в самолеты-заправщики А 330 MRTT самолетов А330-200, строящихся на головном сборочном предприятии Airbus в Тулузе (Франция), осуществляется на предприятии Airbus Defence and Space в аэропорту Хетафе (Мадрид, Испания). "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/2869181.html

----------


## OKA

"Российская Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация и китайская COMAC дали название перспективному широкофюзеляжному дальнемагистральному пассажирскому самолету совместной разработки. Согласно сообщению российской корпорации, лайнер получил название CR929. Он позиционируется разработчиками в качестве конкурента пассажирским самолетам Boeing 777 и A330.

Предварительное соглашение о разработке российско-китайского самолета было подписано в 2014 году, а основной договор — в июне 2016 года. По предварительной оценке, лайнер будет рассчитан на перевозку до 280 пассажиров на расстояние до 12 тысяч километров. Самолет планируется оснастить двумя турбовентиляторными реактивными двигателями тягой до 345 килоньютонов.

На первом этапе разработки, которая началась в мае текущего года, самолет получил обозначение C929. Российская сторона с ним была не согласна. Дело в том, что обозначения, начинающиеся латинской буквой «C», присваиваются китайской корпорацией COMAC самолетам собственной разработки. Российская сторона обозначала C929 как ШФДМС (широкофюзеляжный дальнемагистральный самолет).

В новом названии самолета латинские буквы «C» и «R» обозначают участников проекта: China (Китай) и Russia (Россия). Использование цифры 9 в названии самолета, по словам президента Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации Юрия Слюсаря, означает, в соответствии с китайскими традициями, вечность.

«Семейство CR929 отражает возможность формировать предложение для авиакомпаний совместно с китайским узкофюзеляжным проектом С919, а нумерация каждого члена семейства продолжает линейку предложений коммерческих самолетов ОАК: от МС-21-200/300/400 к CR 929-500/600/700», — отметил Слюсарь.

К настоящему времени участники проекта CR929 уже проработали концепцию этого семейства самолетов, предварительно определив основные характеристики летательных аппаратов. Теперь разработчики планируют начать эскизное проектирование широкофюзеляжного лайнера, а также запросить у различных производителей предложения по поставке бортовых систем и оборудования.

В рамках проекта российская сторона отвечает за разработку композитного крыла, его механизации, системы подвески двигателей и основных стоек шасси. Китайские конструкторы отвечают за создание нескольких секций фюзеляжа, горизонтальных и вертикальных стабилизаторов, носового обтекателя и носовой стойки шасси. Новый лайнер будет не меньше чем на 50 процентов состоять из композиционных материалов.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/09/29/airplane

----------


## Avia M

Американская компания Lockheed Martin в ближайшее время приступит к испытаниям безотводного воздухозаборника, который станет частью конструкции перспективного «тихого» сверхзвукового пассажирского самолета. Как пишет Aviation Week, целью испытаний станет проверка эффективности работы воздухозаборника и эффективности отсечки пограничного воздушного слоя на его входе.

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/10/04/quesst

----------


## Olkor

Кстати, помнится Амеры с ламинарными крыльями игрались еще на Мустангах, и пришли к выводу, что до достижения скорости в 850 км\ч преимущества такого крыла нереализуемы.

----------


## OKA

"17 октября 2017 г. первый опытный самолет МС-21-300 совершил перелет с аэродрома Иркутского авиазавода на аэродром ЛИИ им. М.М.Громова (Раменское, Московской области), для продолжения летных испытаний.
Самолет преодолел порядка четырех с половиной тысяч километров без посадки за 6 часов. Полет проходил на высоте около 10 000  метров.
Командир корабля, летчик-испытатель, Герой России Олег Кононенко отметил: «Полет прошел в штатном режиме. Все системы работали без сбоев»..."

 

Самолет МС-21-300 совершил беспосадочный перелет из Иркутска в Жуковский -Новости -Пресс-центр

Подробную информацию см. на сайте Программа МС-21

----------


## OKA

"Российский экспортный центр профинансирует поставки самолета иркутского МС-21 в Мексику

Об этом сообщил генеральный директор РЭЦ

25 октября, IrkutskMedia. Генеральный директор Российского экспортного центра Петр Фрадков заявил, что они готовы поддерживать поставки иркутского самолета МС-21 в Мексику. Интерес авиаперевозчика Interjet к МС-21 подтвердил президент компании Мигель Алеман Веласко. Об этом сообщает ИА IrkutskMedia со ссылкой на РИА "Новости".

"Это наш формат, хотя самолет еще сертифицируется, мы уже предварительно начали переговоры с "Иркутом" о структуре финансирования экспортных продаж, в том числе и в Мексику", — заявил Петр Фрадков.

Ранее министр промышленности и торговли РФ Денис Мантуров сообщал, что поставки самолета МС-21 в Мексику могут начаться с 2021 года.

Напомним, что первый полет МС-21 состоялся в Иркутске 28 мая 2017 года. Президент РФ Владимир Путин поздравил вице-премьера страны Дмитрия Рогозина и коллектив корпорации "Иркут" с этим событием. Первый этап заводских доводочных испытаний завершился 23 июня. Тогда же параллельно началась подготовка авиалайнера к следующему этапу летных испытаний.

Ранее ИА IrkutskMedia сообщало, что ПАО "Корпорация "Иркут" завершило второй этап летных заводских доводочных испытаний опытного самолета МС-21-300. В ходе полета доработанные системы авиалайнера работали без замечаний, а продолжительность летной проверки составила около двух часов. В компании отмечают, что основная цель второго этапа летных испытаний – расширение диапазона полетов по массе, центровке, скорости и высоте.

Добавим, что пилотажный тренажер МС-21-300 был представлен на московском международном авиационно-космическом салоне МАКС-2017. Дмитрий Рогозин рассказал на мероприятии о том, что авиалайнер будет модифицирован. Наиболее интересной задумкой является МС-21-400, рассчитанный на 240 пассажиров.

Стартовый портфель твердых заказов на 175 самолетов МС-21 обеспечивает загрузку производственных мощностей на ближайшие годы. По ним получены авансовые платежи. Заказавшие самолеты лизинговые компании подписывают контракты и соглашения с авиакомпаниями-эксплуатантами.

Реализация проекта по созданию МС-21 влияет на развитие всей транспортной инфраструктуры области, заявил Руслан Болотов, на тот момент исполнявший обязанности первого заместителя губернатора Иркутской области – председателя правительства региона. На совещании под его руководством рассмотрели вопрос сооружения в аэропорту Иркутска теплого ангара для воздушных судов МС-21. Его строительство открывает значительные перспективы для развития транспортной инфраструктуры региона, поскольку возможность осуществления некоторых форм техобслуживания самолетов, выполняемых в закрытом ангаре, отсутствует даже в соседних субъектах РФ. Вместе с тем у региональных компаний появится возможность осуществления полных форм технического обслуживания, не покидая базового аэропорта.

На совещании "Текущее состояние подготовки серийного производства самолетов семейства МС-21" вице-премьер России Дмитрий Рогозин рассказал, что важно рассмотреть в комплексе перспективу проекта МС-21. К тому же необходимо решить вопрос организации постпродажного обслуживания самолетов. Зампред правительства напомнил, что в лучшие годы в Советском Союзе выпускалось максимум 75 гражданских самолетов, а Иркутский авиазавод намерен делать 70. Президент корпорации "Иркут" Олег Демченко сообщил, что мощности позволят осуществить намеченные планы. С его слов, в 2018 году предполагается начать сертификацию самолета.

Впервые в истории отечественного самолетостроения лайнер предлагается заказчикам с двумя типами двигателей – PW1400G компании Pratt & Whitney (США) и ПД-14 Объединенной двигателестроительной корпорации. По словам гендиректора ОАО "ОДК" Александра Артюхова, установленные планом сроки получения российского сертификата во втором квартале 2018 года предоставляют возможность поставить двигатели для начала летных эксплуатационных испытаний МС-21.

Напомним, что "Корпорация "Иркут" (в составе ПАО "ОАК") и АО "Авиакомпания "Ангара" в ходе Международного авиационно-космического салона "МАКС-2017" в Подмосковье подписали соглашение о намерениях, предусматривающее приобретение трех самолетов МС-21-300.

Мексиканская бюджетная авиакомпания Interjet хочет приобрести несколько новых пассажирских лайнеров МС-21 из Иркутска. По словам президента авиаперевозчика Мигеля Веласко, сделка и первые поставки могут состояться в 2018 году."

Подробнее: Российский экспортный центр профинансирует поставки самолета иркутского МС-21 в Мексику - IrkutskMedia

----------


## Avia M

40 лет назад, 1 ноября 1977 года в расписании аэропорта Домодедово появилась новая строка: рейс № 499 Москва - Алма-Ата, время вылета - 8:30. Этот полет навсегда вошел в историю как первый пассажирский рейс на сверхзвуковом Ту-144.

https://www.aex.ru/news/2017/11/1/177218/

В октябре специалисты Центрального аэрогидродинамического института имени профессора Н.Е. Жуковского (входит в НИЦ «Институт имени Н.Е. Жуковского») провели очередной цикл испытаний модели двухдвигательного среднего транспортного самолета короткого взлета и посадки, сообщает пресс-служба института.
Работы проводились в аэродинамической трубе малых скоростей ЦАГИ в рамках государственного контракта с Минпромторгом России.
https://www.aex.ru/news/2017/11/1/177217/

----------


## OKA

> 40 лет назад, 1 ноября 1977 года в расписании аэропорта Домодедово появилась новая строка: рейс № 499 Москва - Алма-Ата, время вылета - 8:30. Этот полет навсегда вошел в историю как первый пассажирский рейс на сверхзвуковом Ту-144...



Познавательные впечатления от пассажира Ту-144 :

https://aviaforum.ru/threads/poljot-...499-500.43396/

Там же немного про "Конкорд".

Ещё :

 

https://periskop.livejournal.com/1687979.html

----------


## Avia M

Размах!

Сегодня авиакомпания Emirates празднует историческую поставку своего 100-го самолета A380 в рамках торжественной церемонии передачи самолета Airbus в центре авиаконцерна в Гамбурге.

https://www.aex.ru/news/2017/11/3/177331/

2 ноября 2017 г. опытный самолет  МС-21-300 совершил первый полет с аэродрома ЛИИ им. М.М.Громова, г. Жуковский, Московской области. Полет продолжался свыше трех часов. В ходе полета определялись характеристики устойчивости и управляемости на высоте от 6000 до 12000 метров. Все системы самолета работали штатно. 

https://www.aex.ru/news/2017/11/3/177327/

----------


## OKA

"Птичку жалко" ))

 

Sportsstjernen sendte melding til NASA da han så hva som hadde skjedd med flyet

----------


## OKA

"2 ноября 2017 г. опытный самолет  МС-21-300 совершил первый полет с аэродрома ЛИИ им. М.М.Громова, г. Жуковский, Московской области. Полет продолжался свыше трех часов. В ходе полета определялись характеристики устойчивости и управляемости на высоте от 6000 до 12000 метров. Все системы самолета работали штатно.
Летные испытания МС-21-300 продолжаются на базе  Летно-испытательного и доводочного комплекса (ЛИиДК) ОКБ им. А.С.Яковлева.
17 октября 2017 г.,  после завершения  этапа тестовых полетов на Иркутском авиационном заводе – филиале ПАО «Корпорация «Иркут» (в составе ОАК), новый российский авиалайнер совершил беспосадочный перелет по маршруту аэродром «Иркутск-2» - аэродром ЛИИ им. М.М.Громова. В ЛИиДК  ОКБ им. А.С. Яковлева специально для базирования самолетов МС-21 построен новый ангар, в котором создан современный комплекс сбора, обработки и хранения полетной информации, регистрируемой в процессе проведения летных и наземных испытаний."

http://www.irkut.com/press-centre/news/3184/

----------


## OKA

"Перспективный российский пассажирский самолет МС-21-300 в ходе программы испытаний прошел проверку взлетом и посадкой с имитацией отказа одного из двух двигателей. Об этом говорится в отчете корпорации «Иркут». Проведенные испытания позволили оценить характеристики самолета и его управляемость при одном работающем двигателе.

В ходе разработки того или иного самолета он сам и отдельные его узлы и агрегаты проходят множество этапов тщательных проверок и испытаний. Это позволяет разработчикам получить наиболее полные представления обо всех особенностях летательного аппарата и его эксплуатационных характеристиках.

В целом в ходе испытаний новый пассажирский самолет прошел проверки работоспособности бортовых систем, устойчивости и управляемости. Летчики-испытатели проверили лайнер в крейсерской, взлетной и посадочной конфигурациях. На МС-21-300 установили систему тензометрических датчиков, которые позволяют оценить распределение динамических нагрузок на планер во время полета.

В середине октября текущего года самолет выполнил свой первый длительный беспосадочный перелет по маршруту длиной более четырех тысяч километров. Лайнер провел в воздухе шесть часов 12 минут. В начале ноября на испытаниях в Летно-исследовательском институте имени Громова в подмосковном Жуковском МС-21-300 поднялся на высоту 12 тысяч метров.

Испытатели также провели проверку устойчивости и управляемости самолета на высотах от трех до 12 тысяч метров (в обычных условиях пассажирские самолеты выполняют полеты на высоте до 10-11 тысяч метров). Все проведенные проверки признаны успешными; все системы работали в штатном режиме без существенных сбоев.

К настоящему времени уже собран второй летный прототип МС-21-300, который в ближайшее время присоединится к летным испытаниям. Кроме того, в цехе окончательной сборки находится третий летный образец лайнера, а четвертый — находится на этапе производства деталей и сборки отсеков фюзеляжа... 

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/11/10/ms21

----------


## OKA

"Специалисты Центрального аэрогидродинамического института имени профессора Н.Е. Жуковского (входит в НИЦ «Институт им. Н.Е. Жуковского») провели очередные испытания модели нового отечественного ближне-среднемагистрального самолета МС-21-300. Заказчик — разработчик воздушного судна ПАО «Корпорация «Иркут».
На этот раз ученые изучили аэродинамические характеристики лайнера в компоновке с двигателями ПД-14. Работы проводились в трансзвуковой трубе ЦАГИ с моделированием режимов взлета и посадки. «Исследования позволили пополнить банк аэродинамических данных самолета. Мы подтвердили, что компоновка самолета с перспективным российским двигателем ПД-14 имеет высокое аэродинамическое качество», — отметил заместитель начальника отделения аэродинамики самолетов и ракет ФГУП «ЦАГИ» Сергей Скоморохов.
ЦАГИ с самого старта программы МС-21 вносил свой вклад в проектирование перспективного лайнера. Ученые института реализовали масштабный комплекс исследований и предложили ряд инновационных решений. В настоящее время российский центр авиационной науки продолжает работы по проекту МС-21."

Ученые ФГУП «ЦАГИ» провели испытания МС-21-300 в компоновке с двигателями ПД-14 - Новости - Пресс-центр - ЦАГИ

----------


## OKA

Удар молнии в лайнер KLM :

----------


## Avia M

16 ноября. /ТАСС/. Фирма Ильюшина рассматривает возможность восстановить производство легкомоторного самолета Ил-103 для обучения пилотов.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
В России могут восстановить производство самолета Ил-103 - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Новый пассажирский самолет Ил-114, разрабатываемый в РФ, можно будет адаптировать под любые специфические задачи силовых ведомств. Об этом в интервью ТАСС на выставке Dubai Airshow 2017 рассказал первый заместитель генерального директора ПАО "Ил" Павел Черенков.

"Ил-114 - это база для различного рода специальных самолетов. Любые версии, востребованные военными, могут быть и на нем реализованы. По большому счету, радиоэлектронная борьба любого рода может им осуществляться. Даже "тарелку" он может нести", - сказал он, напомнив, что на каждом авиасалоне МАКС летает Ил-114 компании "Радар ммс", оборудованный прицельно-поисковым комплексом "Касатка". Самолет этот, по его словам, экономичен и неприхотлив.
"Сейчас продумывается его жизненный цикл. Его обслуживание несколько проще, чем самолетов с другими типами двигателей", - сказал собеседник агентства. Ил-114 может быть интересен заказчикам из Азии, Африки и Латинской Америки. Но прежде всего он будет "невероятно востребован" в России.
"Наверное, это одна из немногих машин, на которую есть объективно большой спрос. Это Крайний Север. Цена перелета на турбовинтовом самолете меньше, чем на турбореактивном, особенно для северных перевозок, северного завоза. У Ил-114 есть специальные системы борьбы с обледенением, посадка на грунт", - сказал Черенков, отметив, что самолет интересует региональных перевозчиков, потому что сможет обеспечивать перевозки достаточно большого радиуса по России."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ОКБ Ильюшина: самолет Ил-114 можно будет адаптировать под любые задачи - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

Сегодня с аэродрома КнААЗ им. Гагарина совершил первый полёт очередной лайнер Sukhoi SuperJet 100 (SSJ 100) с бортовым номером 95150. Этот самолёт стал юбилейным, 150-м, с момента начала производства этой модели в 2007 году, сообщает пресс-служба  правительства Хабаровского края.

Как рассказали в АО «Гражданские самолёты Сухого», после наземных и летных испытаний 150-й SSJ 100 перелетит в Ульяновск, где его покрасят в корпоративные цвета эксплуатанта и установят интерьер салона. Затем лайнер перелетит в Жуковский в Центр поставок компании «Гражданские самолеты Сухого» для передачи заказчику - Государственной транспортной лизинговой компании (ГТЛК).

----------


## Fencer

> Сегодня с аэродрома КнААЗ им. Гагарина совершил первый полёт очередной лайнер Sukhoi SuperJet 100 (SSJ 100) с бортовым номером 95150. Этот самолёт стал юбилейным, 150-м, с момента начала производства этой модели в 2007 году, сообщает пресс-служба  правительства Хабаровского края.
> 
> Как рассказали в АО «Гражданские самолёты Сухого», после наземных и летных испытаний 150-й SSJ 100 перелетит в Ульяновск, где его покрасят в корпоративные цвета эксплуатанта и установят интерьер салона. Затем лайнер перелетит в Жуковский в Центр поставок компании «Гражданские самолеты Сухого» для передачи заказчику - Государственной транспортной лизинговой компании (ГТЛК).


150-й Суперджет совершил первый полёт komсity.ru

----------


## Avia M

Первый образец нового российского самолета МС-21 с установленным внутри салоном планируется произвести в сентябре следующего года. 

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Первый образец МС-21 с готовым салоном планируется произвести в сентябре - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

Japan Airlines вложила $10 млн в американский стартап Boom Technologies, который занимается разработкой сверхзвукового пассажирского авиалайнера. Денверская компания рассчитывает запустить первый свой самолет уже к середине 2020-х годов. А японская авиакомпания намерена приобрести до 20 лайнеров американского производителя.

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3487448

----------


## OKA

"Российская компания «Фрегат Экоджет» завершила концептуальное проектирование перспективного широкофюзеляжного среднемагистрального пассажирского самолета Freejet. Об этом в интервью агентству «Интерфакс» заявил руководитель проекта летательного аппарата Александр Климов. По его словам, теперь компания приступила к определению технического облика самолета.

Проектирование любой сложной техники проходит несколько этапов. Концептуальное проектирование является одним из первых этапов в создании любой конструкции. На этом этапе специалисты проводят анализ существующих технических решений, которые могут быть использованы в новом летательном аппарате, готовят технико-экономическое обоснование и занимаются предварительным проектированием.

По словам Климова, к настоящему времени компания уже разработала конечно-элементные модели самолета высокой степени подробности, составила весовую сводку конструкцию планера, детализировала проект производства по узловой сборке Freejet и создала цифровой макет летательного аппарата.

Разработка Freejet ведется с начала 2010-х годов. Предполагается, что лайнер в перспективе займет рыночную нишу советских широкофюзеляжных самолетов Ил-86, эксплуатация которых завершилась в 2011 году. Согласно предварительной оценке, Freejet при максимальной взлетной массе 140 тонн сможет перевозить до 300 пассажиров на расстояние до 3,5 тысячи километров.

Новый российский лайнер планируется оснастить двигателями ПД-14, испытания которых в настоящее время проводятся в Летно-исследовательском институте имени Громова. В общей сложности перспективный самолет получит четыре двигателя.

Лайнер проектируется в рамках концепции «более электрического самолета». Такая концепция предполагает использование на борту летательного аппарата большего количества электрических систем. В общем итоге такое решение повышает потребление электроэнергии, но позволяет значительно снизить массу бортового оборудования.

Так, общую гидравлическую систему можно будет заменить несколькими локальными гидравлическими системами с электронасосами, создающими нужное давление. В Freejet на энергообеспечение в полете планируется расходовать избыточную мощность двигателей.

Наконец, фюзеляж Freejet планируется выполнить эллиптическим в поперечном сечении. Это позволит эффективнее разместить во внутреннем пространстве места для пассажиров и грузы. Кроме того, эллиптический фюзеляж благодаря своей форме отчасти будет выполнять функцию несущего фюзеляжа.

Несущим фюзеляжем называют летательный аппарат, у которого бóльшая часть подъемной силы формируется на корпусе. Такая схема позволяет существенно снизить нагрузку на обычное крыло, а в случае с высокоскоростными самолетами и вовсе исключить крыло из конструкции аппарата.

В середине июня текущего года экспериментальный машиностроительный завод имени Мясищева представил проект перспективного пассажирского самолета, некоторые характеристики которого будут существенно лучшими по сравнению с сопоставимыми по размерам современными лайнерами. Его предлагается оснастить эллиптическим в поперечном сечении фюзеляжем.

На Заводе имени Мясищева полагают, что классическая для современных лайнеров схема продольного биплана с фюзеляжем-«сигарой» себя практически исчерпала. Какие-либо доработки позволяют улучшить ее характеристики лишь на единицы процентов.

По оценке конструкторов завода, единственным способ улучшить характеристики самолетов является снижение интегральной силы трения. Это сделать можно, если изменить форму летательного аппарата, реализовав возможность управления пограничным слоем для ламинарного обтекания воздушным потоком планера самолета.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/12/07/freejet





> Japan Airlines вложила $10 млн в американский стартап Boom Technologies, который занимается разработкой сверхзвукового пассажирского авиалайнера. Денверская компания рассчитывает запустить первый свой самолет уже к середине 2020-х годов. А японская авиакомпания намерена приобрести до 20 лайнеров американского производителя.
> 
> https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3487448


С массовым выпуском "суперсоников" назаблуждались коллективно в пршлом веке Евро и СССР)) В то время как под шумок дозвуковые Боинги победно захватили рынок паксо и грузоперевозок)) Та же JAL собиралась много сверзвуковых лайнеров поэксплуатировать, но не шмогла)) Так что эти будущие мегасамолёты возможны , видимо, в ограниченном количестве, типа бизджетов (Лирджет, Старшип и т.п.). Клепать их как Ан-2 не получится))

----------


## OKA

Ватсон, дождь? Нет Холмс, ветер...

----------


## OKA

"Cлоники" ))

----------


## Avia M

НОВОСИБИРСК, 13 декабря. /ТАСС/. Новосибирский авиационный завод (НАЗ) им. Чкалова сократил на 27% производство комплектов отсеков фюзеляжа для российских гражданских самолетов Sukhoi Superjet 100 (SSJ-100) в 2017 году по сравнению с 2016 годом - с 37 до 27.
Это связано со снижением заказов… с прошлого года остался задел, который мы поставили", - пояснил он. Петренко добавил, что утвержден план по поставкам 24 машинокомплектов в год. При этом НАЗ ежегодно может производить до 60 комплектов.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Завод им. Чкалова сократил производство комплектов фюзеляжа для SSJ-100 на 27% в 2017 году - Сибирь - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 21 декабря. /ТАСС/. Авиазавод "Иркут" планирует увеличить выпуск среднемагистральных самолетов модели МС-21 до 70 машин ежегодно к 2025 году.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Авиазавод «Иркут» увеличит выпуск самолётов МС-21 до 70 машин ежегодно к 2025 году - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС

МОСКВА, 21 дек — РИА Новости. "Гражданские самолеты Сухого" (ГСС) провели первый испытательный полет самолета Sukhoi Superjet 100 (SSJ100) с законцовками крыла, которые позволяют уменьшить расход топлива и улучшить взлетно-посадочные характеристики

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/economy/20171221/1511434230.html

----------


## OKA

"Прочность опытного силового кессона крыла отечественного авиалайнера подтверждена экспериментально — таковы результаты очередного этапа статических испытаний, проведенных в начале декабря на базе ФГУП «ЦАГИ». Разработчик и изготовитель самолета — ПАО «Корпорация «Иркут».

Специалисты Центрального аэрогидродинамического института имени профессора Н.Е. Жуковского (входит в НИЦ «Институт имени Н.Е. Жуковского») подвергли кессон, выполненный из полимерных композиционных материалов, нагрузкам на случай «изгиб вверх». К элементу конструкции прикладывали постепенно возраставшие усилия до полной потери им несущей способности.

Работы стали продолжением прошедших в начале года статических испытаний первого варианта кессона натурного крыла самолета на различные случаи нагружения вплоть до разрушения. Это дало ученым возможность обеспечить первый вылет, подготовив заключение по прочности конструкции аппарата с ограничениями режимов полета. В настоящее время в руках специалистов вторая, усовершенствованная версия кессона. Их задача — испытать его на все режимы полета и определить фактическую прочность под действием максимальных полетных нагрузок МС-21-300 с параметрами, требуемыми для сертификации.

Ученые установили, что предельное усилие, при котором началось разрушение кессона, существенно выше принятого ПАО «Корпорация «Иркут» для проектирования, что дает российскому самолету дополнительный запас прочности. В дальнейшем ФГУП «ЦАГИ» и ПАО «Корпорации «Иркут» продолжат испытания в соответствии с планами разработки и сертификации МС-21-300."

Композитное крыло МС-21-300 выдержало максимальные полетные нагрузки - Новости - Пресс-центр - ЦАГИ

----------


## Avia M

2 января исполняется 55 лет с первого полета Ил-62, — пассажирского самолета, ставшего одним из символов советского авиастроения. Появление во второй половине 1950-х гг. самолетов с турбовинтовыми и реактивными двигателями определило резкий рост пассажирских перевозок в СССР и мире.

https://www.gazeta.ru/science/2018/0...1593208.shtml#

----------


## OKA

"Как сообщает веб-ресурс ATO.RU , перспективный региональный турбовинтовой 19-местный самолет L-410NG производства компании Aircraft Industries получил сертификаты Европейского агентства по безопасности авиаперевозок (EASA) и Федеральной авиационной администрации (FAA) США. Сейчас чешский самолетостроитель (принадлежит российской УГМК) готовится к сертификации L-410NG в России и серийному производству модернизированного варианта L-410UVP-E20 на заводе в Куновице.

Самолет L-410NG сертифицирован в EASA 19 декабря 2017 г., в FAA — 10 января 2018 г. Процедуру прошла машина с серийным номером 2820 (ВС совершало сертификационные полеты с чешской регистрацией OK-NGA). Этот самолет специалисты Aircraft Industries продолжат использовать для внедрения новых доработок, последующих испытаний и сертификационных действий.

Директор Aircraft Industries по продажам на Россию и СНГ Сергей Мартынов сообщил ATO.ru, что в 2018 г. предприятие планирует изготовить первый серийный L-410NG. "Мы ведем переговоры с потенциальными заказчиками. Вероятно, первый L-410NG будет поставлен одному из них в конце 2018 — начале 2019 г., и не исключено, что в Россию", — отметил собеседник.

По данным EASA, серийные номера L-410NG начнутся с цифры 5001. Пока же Aircraft Industries сосредоточена на производстве самолетов L-410UVP-E20: в 2017 г. чешский самолетостроитель построил и поставил заказчикам 12 ВС. Но очевидно, что постепенно с освоением производства L-410UVP-E20 на Уральском заводе гражданской авиации объемы выпуска этих машин в Чехии, скорее всего, снизятся.

Проект глубокой модернизации 19-местного турбовинтового самолета L-410UVP-E20 стартовал в 2010 г.  Первый полет L-410NG совершил в Куновице 29 июля 2015 г.

Главные отличия L-410NG от L-410UVP-E20 — применение двигателей H85-200 мощностью 850 л. с. (вместо H80-200; 800 л. с.), модернизированное крыло с дополнительными топливными баками, вдвое увеличенное багажное отделение и др.

За счет значительно возросшей дальности полета (2630 км; у L-410UVP-E20 — 1500 км) L-410NG может быть интересен, в том числе с экономической точки зрения, для субъектов РФ с большой территорией."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3045545.html

 L 410 NG (New Generation) - официальное презентационное видео УГМК/Aircraft Industries a.s.:

----------


## OKA

" На сайте госзакупок 10 января опубликовано извещение о закупке у единственного поставщика НИОКР под шифром «ПД-35-1 Авиадвигатель» в связи с заключением в прошлом году контракта между Минпромторгом и Объединенной авиадвигателестроительной корпорацией (ОДК).

Работа подразумевает создание до 2023 г. необходимых технологий, разработку технического задания и проектов и сборку демонстрационного образца газогенератора авиадвигателя сверхбольшой тяги до 35 тонн ПД-35. Стоимость контракта (за шесть лет) 64,3 млрд руб., в том числе 1,8 млрд руб. в 2018 г.

Этот двигатель планируется предложить для оснащения российско-китайского широкофюзеляжного самолета СR-929, разработка которого начинается ОАК и китайской компанией COMAC. Кроме того, модификации этого двигателя могут быть установлены на перспективном тяжелом военно-транспортном самолете. По словам эксперта Центра анализа стратегий и технологий Константина Макиенко, двигатели такого класса тяги являются вершиной инженерного искусства в авиадвигателестроении и сейчас производятся в мире серийно всего лишь двумя компаниями - Rolls Royce и General Electric.

Эксперт однако не исключает, что 65 млрд руб. и шести лет будет недостаточно для разработки базовых технологий для такого сложного проекта. Тем не менее этот проект станет главным для российского авиадвигателестроения после того, как будет окончательно создан двигатель меньшей тяги ПД-14 для авиалайнера МС-21, отмечает Макиенко. "

https://www.vedomosti.ru/business/ar...source=twitter

----------


## Avia M

Агентство Bloomberg и ресурс Flightglobal сообщили, что мексиканская авиакомпания Interjet «приземлила» четыре из своих 22 самолетов SSJ100 и использует их компоненты для замены запчастей на остальных 18 летающих SSJ100. В авиации это называется каннибализацией флота. Interjet идет на это из-за проблем с поставкой запчастей на SSJ100, сообщают издания.

https://www.vedomosti.ru/business/ar...pchasti-ssj100

----------


## Avia M

Гости и участники Международного авиатранспортного форума (МАТФ-2018), который пройдет в августе в Ульяновске, смогут увидеть новый российский лайнер МС-21

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/economy/20180119/1512900427.html

----------


## OKA

"Ускоренное видео. как доставали самолет в Трабзоне."




Лётные происшествия и катастрофы в 2018 году - Страница 2

----------


## Avia M

КАЗАНЬ, 25 янв — РИА Новости. Владимир Путин предложил создать гражданскую версию самолета на базе Ту-160. 
"Ту-144 почему сошел с производства — билет должен был соответствовать какому-то среднему заработку в стране. А сейчас ситуация другая. Сейчас крупные компании появились, которые могли бы использовать этот самолет"

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20180125/1513309054.html

Компании появились, олигархи "испарились" (якобы), так у них было поболе возможностей позволить себе летать на "чудо-машине"...

----------


## OKA

> КАЗАНЬ, 25 янв — РИА Новости. Владимир Путин предложил создать гражданскую версию самолета на базе Ту-160. 
> "Ту-144 почему сошел с производства — билет должен был соответствовать какому-то среднему заработку в стране. А сейчас ситуация другая. Сейчас крупные компании появились, которые могли бы использовать этот самолет"
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20180125/1513309054.html
> 
> Компании появились, олигархи "испарились" (якобы), так у них было поболе возможностей позволить себе летать на "чудо-машине"...





https://vpk.name/images/i96728.html



https://masterok.livejournal.com/2437399.html



https://www.popmech.ru/magazine/2007/55-issue/

https://www.popmech.ru/made-in-russi...bystree-zvuka/

Очередные "марсианские хроники" ))

----------


## Avia M

> Очередные "марсианские хроники" ))


Точно!

Гражданский и военный Ту-160 разительно отличаются друг от друга, поэтому неверно говорить о «прямом копировании самолета», поясняет собеседник в авиапроме: будет снято все вооружение и убран бомболюк, частично изменится авионика и система управления, вероятно, поменяется крыло. Иными словами, в руки иностранного заказчика не должен уйти ни один из компонентов, которые подпадают под секретность.
Вместе с тем, по данным, гражданский Ту-160 будет оснащаться двигателями НК-32-02 (производства самарского АО «Кузнецов»), которые позволяют развить тягу до 25 тонн в режиме форсажа.

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3529348

----------


## OKA

"В январе в Центральный аэрогидродинамический институт имени профессора Н.Е. Жуковского (входит в состав НИЦ «Институт имени Н.Е. Жуковского») была доставлена композитная натурная консоль крыла самолета МС-21. На агрегате будут проведены испытания элементов механизации консоли на усталость и живучесть при разных углах отклонения предкрылков и закрылков. Работы проводятся по заказу ПАО «Корпорация «Иркут».

Целью исследований является подтверждение работоспособности агрегатов систем управления с предкрылками и закрылками во время эксплуатации самолета. Испытания должны подтвердить, что все элементы конструкции обеспечивают безопасность полета.

В дальнейшем консоль установят на специальный стенд в лаборатории ресурсных испытаний комплекса прочности ЦАГИ. Агрегат оснастят системой нагружения для приложения к предкрылкам и закрылкам периодических переменных нагрузок и оборудуют датчиками, контролирующими данный процесс.

Специалисты ПАО «Корпорация «Иркут» совместно с учеными ФГУП «ЦАГИ» разработали несколько полетных циклов, каждый из которых имитирует эксплуатационные воздействия на системы механизации крыла во время полета самолета МС-21.

На первом этапе испытаний агрегат будет подвергнут воздействию 60 тысяч полетных циклов. В результате специалисты ЦАГИ подтвердят прочность элементов для обеспечения начального безопасного ресурса в течение нескольких лет и получат новые данные для расчетов конструкций из композитных материалов."



В ЦАГИ доставлена консоль крыла МС-21 для проведения ресурсных испытаний - Новости - Пресс-центр - ЦАГИ

----------


## OKA

> КАЗАНЬ, 25 янв — РИА Новости. Владимир Путин предложил создать гражданскую версию самолета на базе Ту-160....


Ещё на тему :

https://www.kp.ru/daily/26786/3820461/

----------


## Avia M

> Ещё на тему :


Вчера вечером в телевизоре, г-н Исаков с моделькой в руке, вещал о "сверхзвуке за три года"...
Интегральная схема, четыре дорожки, стереофония... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

Познавательное кино про дальний пассажирский :







> Вчера вечером в телевизоре, г-н Исаков с моделькой в руке, вещал о "сверхзвуке за три года"...
> Интегральная схема, четыре дорожки, стереофония...


Ёмобиль, однако))

А за чей счёт банкет, не обозначено? ))

----------


## Avia M

> А за чей счёт банкет, не обозначено? ))


К сожалению так и не упомнил, на каком канале. Полагаю на народные...
"Вот оно - дерево"! :Smile:  http://tv.rbc.ru/archive/chez/5a6b62a69a7947023fe3db92

----------


## OKA

> К сожалению так и не упомнил, на каком канале. Полагаю на народные...
> "Вот оно - дерево"! ЧЭЗ - Авиационное будущее :: Телеканал РБК Вложение 83574


Ой, а пишут в интернетах, что у 4-х моторного А-380 перспективы , типа , ограничены...

Да и своим наличием исчерпал рынок "супертяжей")) 

Як-40 был неплох, для обычных рег. перевозок, в старые добрые времена СССР. Можно было в постперестройку, "фалконообразные" бизджеты оборудовать. 

 Ил-86 был хорош)) А вот широкий , да на 800+стопиццот чел.= это баржА в гулаг))) Для создателей ))

У китайцев теперь всё своё)) Интересно, куды такого на трассах в РФ можно применять? )) 

Сплошные загадки...

----------


## OKA

> "...На первом этапе испытаний агрегат будет подвергнут воздействию 60 тысяч полетных циклов. В результате специалисты ЦАГИ подтвердят прочность элементов для обеспечения начального безопасного ресурса в течение нескольких лет и получат новые данные для расчетов конструкций из композитных материалов."
> 
> Вложение 83565
> 
> В ЦАГИ доставлена консоль крыла МС-21 для проведения ресурсных испытаний - Новости - Пресс-центр - ЦАГИ



Познавательно про композиты :

"Композитные технологии сильны разнообразием

В последнее время без упоминания композитов не обходится ни одно описание авиационных новинок. Создается впечатление, что чем меньше в самолете металла, тем он совершеннее. В чем сила композитов и какие у них могут быть недостатки, "Военно-промышленному курьеру" помогал разобраться заместитель генерального директора Национального института авиационных технологий (НИАТ) и руководитель научно-методического центра "Норма", занимающегося сертификацией авиационных технологий, доктор технических наук Василий Подколзин.

– Василий Григорьевич, можно ли считать, что композиты заменят в авиационном и космическом производстве традиционные металлы, или их ниша все-таки ограниченна?

– Все материалы непрерывно совершенствуются, металлы в том числе. Композиты с ними постоянно конкурируют, притом что существует понимание, в каких случаях одно не может заменить другое. Оптимальное конструкторско-технологическое решение позволяет улучшить характеристики воздушного судна и определить, какой материал станет наиболее подходящим для того или иного элемента. Традиционно принято считать, что крыло проще и выгоднее сделать из металла. А закрылки, элероны – это уже композитные сотовые конструкции. Но когда речь зашла о крыльях с большим удлинением, а именно такое, с коэффициентом 11,5, у нового МС-21, расчеты показали: в данном случае лучше использовать композитные технологии. Необходимо обеспечить требуемую прочность при минимальном весе, надежность, долговечность, но где какой материал использовать, решает конструктор.

– Только что миру показали беспилотники, атаковавшие авиабазу "Хмеймим". Там, кроме двигателя, вроде металла вообще нет – пластик, дерево, скотч.

“Эйфория не вполне оправданна. Если композиты и заменят полностью металл, то очень не скоро”

– Это как раз хорошая иллюстрация: конструктор определяет, что из чего сделать, исходя из требований, предъявляемых к летательному аппарату. Для таких беспилотников, которые в боевых условиях по сути являются одноразовыми, требования к надежности весьма скромные. И что мы видим? Бензобак из пластиковой бутылки, мотор от газонокосилки, но ведь конструкция гениальна в своей простоте и полностью соответствует поставленной задаче. Я не говорю об управляющей электронике, речь, собственно, о планере. Как сделаны плоскости, как все скомпоновано… Такое способен создать только профессионал высочайшего класса. Как мы "Калибрами" всех поразили, так нас в свою очередь этими "дронами с мусорной свалки". Профессиональная работа конструктора и технолога! Терроризм становится интеллектуальным.

– В каком направлении могут развиваться композитные технологии?

– История композитов древнее человечества. Классический пример – дерево, внутри которого находится волоконная матрица, соответствующим образом связанная в единую структуру. Это типичный однонаправленный композит, обладающий рядом специфических свойств: прочность в направлении волокон, гибкость в поперечном сечении… Все элементы конструкции по заданной программе формируются в нужное время и в нужном месте, точность – до молекулы. Если брать шире, то отчасти композитной конструкцией можно считать и конструкцию крыла первых самолетов – деревянный каркас и нервюры, полотняная обшивка со специальной пропиткой. То есть создавалось некое изделие с требуемыми свойствами. Ныне в классификации композитов подобные конструкции называются гибридными. Скажем, в "Буране" они применялись достаточно широко, когда металлическая растяжка переходит в композитный узел, образуя с ним единое целое. Все вместе работает как сложнонапряженная конструкция, создавая с обшивкой каркас жесткости.

– До саморастущих композитных изделий с заложенной внутри матрицей нам далеко, видимо. Что имеем сегодня?

– В ходу два основных способа производства композитных изделий: традиционный и инфузионный. Традиционный называется автоклавным, он используется "Боингом" и "Эрбасом", он же применяется при создании элементов крыла истребителя Су-57 и гражданского SSJ. Крыло формируется из панелей с сотовым заполнителем, покрытым обшивками из композита – уложенного под разными углами углеродного волокна, пропитанного специальными смолами. Полученный пакет выдерживается в автоклаве, где приобретает требуемую прочность.

Близок к автоклавному и способ создания цилиндрических композитных изделий методом намотки различных волокон, например углеродной нити. Метод используется для создания баллонов высокого давления и различных агрегатов самолета, применяется при изготовлении корпусов подводных лодок.

Автоклавная технология стала применяться в 80-е годы, она дает хорошее качество, но не обладает преимуществами конвейерного производства. Хотя традиционная выкладка угле- и стекловолокна – ранее работа ручная и чрезвычайно кропотливая – сегодня выполняется автоматизированными методами. Как, например, в производстве самолета МС-21.

– Какой же выход для массового производства?

– Наиболее современный метод изготовления композитных изделий – технологии, что ныне используются для создания "черного крыла", которое делается по программе МС-21. Способ называется вакуумной инфузией. Обычно считается, что в композите волокно должно быть распределено равномерно, это обеспечивает изотропность, то есть одинаковость свойств материала. Здесь же заведомо закладывается неравномерность распределения волокна между слоями. Выкладка проводится автоматически с помощью специального робота. Также возможно силовые элементы крыла, стрингера включить в единую композитную конструкцию. И получается, что классические приемы создания крыла из разных элементов и материалов мы теперь воспроизводим на совершенно ином уровне, формируя все в едином изделии. Технология западная, нам ее помогали внедрять компании, занимавшиеся созданием лопастей для ветрогенераторов, и на МС-21 проходит освоение самых передовых методик, используемых в авиастроении. Интересно, что у нас данный метод тоже существовал, но не в авиации – лет двадцать назад таким образом экспериментировали с изготовлением элементов корпусов троллейбусов. Сейчас же углеволокно и связующие для производства "черного крыла" закупаются за рубежом, но всеми правами на конкретную методику обладает наша страна, поскольку разработка велась по российскому заказу.

– То есть в авиационных композитах мы отстаем от западных конкурентов?

– Если бы я услышал этот вопрос в 80-е годы, ответом стало бы категорическое нет. Тогда развитие композитов для авиации шло очень интенсивно, во многих направлениях мы реально были даже не лидерами, а идеологами. Возьмем Ан-124 "Руслан", созданный в те годы. Он был абсолютным рекордсменом по объему композитных материалов, западные аналоги и близко не стояли. Лидерами в "композитостроении" были КБ Антонова и Сухого, они этому направлению уделяли огромное внимание. Ныне максимальный показатель – у "Боинга-787" Dreamliner. Доля композитных материалов в нем – около 50 процентов. У МС-21 – порядка 30 процентов.

– И когда возникло отставание?

– Было ощущение, что в 90-е откуда-то сверху пришла установка – свернуть направление. Никаких приказов или распоряжений, просто у разработчиков начали стремительно сокращаться заказы, а те договоры, которые удавалось заключить, волшебным образом не доживали до реализации. Было огромное количество великолепных химиков, технологов, но все развалилось. И теперь главная проблема восстановления направления заключается в отсутствии кадров.

– Но в будущем авиация наша полетит на "черном крыле" или ожидаются какие-то другие перспективные технологии?

– Нынешняя эйфория – еще чуть-чуть и композиты полностью заменят металл – не вполне оправданна. Если такое и произойдет, то очень не скоро. Все расхваливают прочность углеродного волокна: мол, паутинка куда прочнее сопоставимой по толщине нити из металла. Но она не прочнее, просто у нее меньше дефектов, а при микронных сечениях именно они главным образом влияют на прочность. А ведь есть еще и металлические композиты, это отдельная область, причем очень перспективная. Скажем, борволокном армируются алюминиевые и магниевые сплавы, которые в результате получают совершенно новые свойства. То есть металлы, как и обычные композиты, приобретают заранее заданную структуру.

– Что можно отнести к недостаткам композитов?

– Для примера давайте рассмотрим конструкцию закрылков, предкрылков – всех элементов, меняющих аэродинамику. Они, не испытывая больших нагрузок, уже традиционно изготавливаются в виде композитных сотовых конструкций. Легкие, надежные. Но взлет-посадка – это скачки давления, огромные перепады температуры. А все клеевые соединения в той или иной степени подвержены диффузии, они не могут обеспечить полную герметичность на протяжении длительного времени. В результате внутри конструкции происходит конденсация и в конце концов там образуется вода, утяжеляющая деталь и тем самым влияющая на ее характеристики.

Василий Подколзин

Беседовал Алексей Песков"

https://vpk.name/news/205242_horosho...toe_novoe.html

----------


## Avia M

> Ил-86 был хорош))


А этот ещё лучше!?


МОСКВА, 30 января. /ТАСС/. Расходы на ремонт и обслуживание самолета Ил-96-400М снизятся, если вместо четырех двигателей установить два.
"Самолет создается с классической силовой установкой - четырехдвигательной. Рассматривается и вариант двухдвигательной установки с новыми отечественными ПД-35. Ожидается, что они позволят снизить расход топлива на 12-15%. В случае уменьшения количества двигателей снизятся и расходы на их техническое обслуживание и ремонт, что тоже может влиять на привлекательность Ил-96-400М для заказчика"


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Уменьшение количества двигателей до двух на Ил-96 снизит расходы на обслуживание - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

> А этот ещё лучше!?
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 30 января. /ТАСС/. Расходы на ремонт и обслуживание самолета Ил-96-400М снизятся, если вместо четырех двигателей установить два.
> "Самолет создается с классической силовой установкой - четырехдвигательной. Рассматривается и вариант двухдвигательной установки с новыми отечественными ПД-35. Ожидается, что они позволят снизить расход топлива на 12-15%. В случае уменьшения количества двигателей снизятся и расходы на их техническое обслуживание и ремонт, что тоже может влиять на привлекательность Ил-96-400М для заказчика"
> 
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Уменьшение количества двигателей до двух на Ил-96 снизит расходы на обслуживание - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС


Ну, наверное, там придётся крыло пересчитывать-переделывать, добавив V-образность центроплану. 
Ну может и стойки с колёсиками удлиннять-укреплять))

В таком вот акцепте)) :



中国国产大飞机C919将在北京航展上获1  00余架订单-新华网

----------


## Avia M

Москва. 1 февраля. INTERFAX.RU - Генеральный директор "Аэрофлота" Виталий Савельев и глава "Ростеха" Сергей Чемезов подписали контракт, закрепляющий условия поставки авиакомпании 50 самолетов МС-21...

http://www.interfax.ru/business/598072

----------


## Avia M

Заказчики подтягиваются.

"Ряд силовых министерств РФ выразил желание иметь сверхзвуковой Ту-160 в пассажирском варианте для служебного пользования, соответствующие запросы они уже направляли в ОАК...

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Источник: силовые ведомства РФ заинтересованы в получении пассажирской версии Ту-160 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

Вот вариант концепции 1972 года. Почему силовики тогда не настояли?  :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> Заказчики подтягиваются.
> 
> "Ряд силовых министерств РФ выразил желание иметь сверхзвуковой Ту-160 в пассажирском варианте для служебного пользования, соответствующие запросы они уже направляли в ОАК...
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Источник: силовые ведомства РФ заинтересованы в получении пассажирской версии Ту-160 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС
> 
> Вот вариант концепции 1972 года. Почему силовики тогда не настояли?


Ну если цитировать, так  оттуда ж :

"..Комментируя перспективы "пассажирской" версии Ту-160 на рынке, управляющий директор JET24 (российской управляющей компании в сфере бизнес-авиации) Павел Захаров заявил ТАСС: "На данный момент мы настороженно смотрим на перспективу создания сверхзвукового бизнес-джета. Пока не прошли летные испытания, говорить о реальности и экономических параметрах преждевременно. К тому же над континентальной Европой сверхзвуковые полеты ограничены, что лишает этот продукт конкурентных преимуществ".

По мнению Захарова, если проект пассажирского Ту-160 будет реализован, то он может иметь "минимальный спрос со стороны госкорпораций и, возможно, разовые экзотические покупки"..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:  Источник: силовые ведомства РФ заинтересованы в получении пассажирской версии Ту-160 - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС


Эту тему давно забыть пора. Неудачное предположение, а какой переполох))

Ну да, за госсчёт "ведомства" на многое готовы)) Хоть на Марс, а если не получится, хотя бы в Лондон)) Ну или в другие места обитания бывших сограждан))

http://www.rosbalt.ru/moscow/2017/12/22/1670500.html

Частника даже в богатеньких кап.странах на такие проекты не разведёшь.

Холиварят здесь)) : 

https://www.forumavia.ru/t/199404/8/

----------


## OKA

> Actually,Boeing has designed some SST with VG wing......Вложение 83736


Есть мнение , что амеры , разрабатывая свои суперсоники  на уровне проектов , провоцировали конкурентов(в лице Евро и СССР) на ввязывание в затратную гонку за призрачными перспективами. Сами в это время с помощью линейки дозвуковых лайнеров захватив ниши паксо и грузоперевозок на многие годы (десятилетия). Чуть потеснившись для "союзников" из "Эрбаса" в конце 80-х, 90-х годах и подавив советскую/ российскую ГА как явление на рынке. Сначала на тему "шумности", а затем , с помощью внутренних лоббистов, загубив производство техники в принципе. Нынешние гражданские проекты полностью "отечественными" назвать затруднительно.
И вот опять всплывает тема сверхзвука... Те же грабли))

Ещё из холиварища)) :

----------


## OKA

"В крупнейшем в мире авиадвигателе нашли конструкторский просчет


Двигатель GE9X на летающей лаборатории Boeing 747-400GE Aviation

Специалисты американской компании GE Aviation во время стендовых испытаний крупнейшего в мире авиационного двигателя GE9X обнаружили, что при работе одни из элементов его статора испытывают повышенные нагрузки. Как пишет Aviation Week, эти повышенные нагрузки являются следствием небольшого конструкторского просчета, который, впрочем, на этапе разработки силовой установки относительно легко отстранить. Из-за обнаруженного просчета начало летных испытаний GE9X пришлось на некоторое время отложить.

Разработка GE9X ведется GE Aviation с 2012 года. Диаметр вентилятора этого двигателя составляет 3,4 метра, а диаметр его воздухозаборника — 4,5 метра. Для сравнения, диаметр GE9X всего на 20 сантиметров меньше диаметра фюзеляжа лайнера Boeing 767 и на 76 сантиметров больше диаметра фюзеляжа лайнера Boeing 737. Новая силовая установка может развивать тягу до 470 килоньютонов. GE9X имеет крайне высокую степень двухконтурности — 10:1. Этот показатель позволяет двигателю поддерживать высокую мощность, потребляя существенно меньше топлива по сравнению с другими двигателями.

Новый двигатель будет устанавливаться на пассажирские лайнеры Boeing 777X, самые большие в мире двухдвигательные пассажирские самолеты. Длина лайнеров в зависимости от версии составит 69,8 или 76,7 метра, а размах крыла — 71,8 метра. Самолет получит складное крыло, благодаря которому сможет помещаться в стандартном авиационном ангаре. Размах сложенного крыла B777X составит 64,8 метра. Максимальная взлетная масса лайнера составит 351,5 тонны. Самолет сможет выполнять полеты на расстояние до 16,1 тысячи километров.

К настоящему времени двигатель GE9X прошел несколько этапов испытаний, а с мая прошлого года участвовал в сертификационных проверках. По итогам одной из проверок выяснилось, что плечи рычагов, приводящих поворотные лопатки статора, который расположен за лопатками 11-ступенчатого компрессора GE9X и отвечает за сглаживание и направление воздушного потока, испытывают во время работы двигателя нагрузки, превосходящие расчетные. Потенциально это может приводить к поломкам. Другие подробности об обнаруженной проблеме не раскрываются.

В компании GE Aviation объявили, что специалисты пришли к выводу о необходимости замены приводных рычагов статора. Пока будут и изготавливаться новые рычаги специалисты намерены решить, возможно ли двигателю с имеющимися такими элементами приступить к летным испытаниям. В американской компании также отметили, что обнаруженный просчет не скажется на сроках испытания лайнера Boeing 777X, первый полет которого намечен на февраль 2019 года. Завершение сертификации силовой установки, вероятнее всего, тоже не сдвинется; оно запланировано на начало 2019 года.

После начала серийного производства GE9X пополнит семейство турбовентиляторных реактивных двигателей GE90. В начале прошлого года стало известно, что компания General Electric разработала мощную газотурбинную электростанцию, основу которой составил выпускаемый серийно двигатель GE90-115B. Использованная для создания электростанции силовая установка пока является крупнейшим в мире серийным авиадвигателем, диаметр вентилятора которого составляет 3,3 метра.

Новая газотурбинная электростанция получила обозначение LM9000. Ее электрическая мощность составляет 65 мегаватт. Станция может обеспечивать электричеством до 6,5 тысяч домов. После пуска станция способна выходить на полную рабочую мощность в течение десяти минут. GE спроектировала новую электростанцию для обеспечения электричеством заводов по производству сжиженного природного газа. Использовать серийный турбовентиляторный двигатель в составе электростанции компания решила, потому что это позволяет существенно снизить ее стоимость.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/02/03/issue

----------


## OKA

На  тему :

Познавательно про лайнеры

----------


## OKA

"Китайцы впервые показали пилотируемые испытания дрон-такси EHang 184


Ehang

Китайская компания EHang впервые продемонстрировала пилотируемые испытания одноместного и двухместного вариантов дрон-такси EHang 184. Компания утверждает, что провела уже более тысячи тестовых полетов, во время которых аппарат разгонялся до 130 километров в час и пролетал до 15 километров на одном заряде, сообщает The Verge.

EHang впервые представила прототип своего дрон-такси на выставке CES 2016. Изначально компания показала одноместный вариант, выполненный по схеме квадрокоптера с четыремя лучами, на конце которых закреплено по два электромотора. На них закреплены винты, вращающиеся в противоположные стороны. Предполагается, что летательный аппарат будет полностью автономным — пользователю нужно будет только сесть в такси и задать место назначения, после чего дрон самостоятельно взлетит и перевезет пассажира. На случай, если пассажир все же захочет управлять дроном самостоятельно, в нем будет предусмотрен ручной режим.

В начале 2017 года EHang продемонстрировала летные испытания аппарата, но они проходили без пассажира на борту. Теперь компания впервые показала полноценные испытания прототипов с пассажирами на борту, как одноместной, так и новой двухместной модификации. Компания заявляет, что провела уже более тысячи пилотируемых полетов и во время некоторых из них аппараты поднимались на высоту до 300 метров, разгонялись до 130 километров в час или пролетали до 15 километров на одном заряде аккумуляторов. Также специалисты протестировали грузоподъемность аппаратов. Одноместная модификация смогла поднять в воздух с груз в 230 килограмм, а двухместная подняла 280-килограммовую нагрузку.

Судя по демонстрационному ролику, впервые представленная двухместная модель выполнена на основе той же кабины, но к ней прикреплено восемь лучей с двумя винтами на конце.




Компания заявляет, что финальная одноместная версия сможет перевозить одного пассажира на расстояние до 16 километров или летать в течение 23 минут.

После первых беспилотных испытаний дрон-такси EHang власти Дубая заявили, что эти аппараты должны начать перевозить людей в городе уже летом 2017 года. Но затем выяснилось, что речь шла о начале испытаний в этом городе. Компания действительно начала испытания в июле, но в беспилотном режиме. Помимо этого свое аэротакси испытала в Дубае немецкая компания Volocopter, но также в беспилотном режиме. Предполагается, что после нескольких лет испытаний в Дубае запустится первая в мире служба дрон-такси, в которой будут использоваться аппараты разных компаний.

Григорий Копиев"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/02/06/ehang

А теперь и в воздухе! "Дайте две! Срочно на улицу Вязов ! "  Сказал Фредди Крюгер, пошевеливая  лапкой ))



Про чешуекрылость и адаптивное крыло :

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/02/07/shark-skin-wings

----------


## Fencer

До 2020 года завод им. Ю. Гагарина передаст ВКС России 50 самолетов Су-35С https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAZ80fi2VhE

----------


## Avia M

> Су-35С


Вроде о лайнерах. :Smile: 
А это интересное заявление...


Росавиация предлагает ввести обязательную регистрацию российских самолетов в России, сказал журналистам руководитель ведомства Александр Нерадько.
«Ведущими пятнадцатью авиакомпаниями нашей страны эксплуатируется 644 воздушных судна. Из них только 12 находятся в собственности авиакомпаний. Остальные находятся в лизинге. Когда у тебя в собственности ничего нет, то решение многих вопросов может быть гораздо более легкомысленным. Если твои воздушные суда находятся не под юрисдикцией государства, где ты ведешь бизнес мало, что помешает изменить модель бизнеса, уйти в другую отрасль? Ничего не держит. Это говорит о том, что необходимо принимать большой комплекс мер, чтобы авиабизнес почувствовал свою ответственность. Это и возращение воздушных судов под юрисдикцию РФ, и другие меры»

https://rns.online/transport/Rosavia...i--2018-02-08/

----------


## Olkor

А ещё вчера день ГВФ праздновали... Всех причастных поздравляю!

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 28 февраля. /ТАСС/. Модернизированный широкофюзеляжный дальнемагистральный лайнер Ил-96-400М могут презентовать заказчикам к концу 2019 года. 

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Презентация модернизированного Ил-96-400М может состояться к концу 2019 года - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

Как рассказали «Известиям» в ПАО «Ил», в 2018–2019 годах планируется заменить иностранное бортовое оборудование самолетов Ил-96-300 аналогами отечественного производства. Речь идет об инерциальной системе, отвечающей за определение положения самолета в пространстве, «ответчиках», обеспечивающих автоматическую передачу наземным РЛС сведений о самолете, а также об оборудовании для навигации и посадки. После модернизации все системы самолетов станут полностью российскими.

https://iz.ru/713768/evgenii-deviati...tiu-rossiiskim

----------


## OKA

" 7 марта 1957 г. первый полет совершил среднемагистральный пассажирский самолет  Ан-10 "Украина". Командиром экипажа был Я.И. Верников. "

Все фото Ан-10 :

  

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1720082.html

----------


## OKA

Подробнее про очередную "летающую мясорубку" :

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/03/13/cora

----------


## Avia M

Сегодня тысячи сотрудников Boeing coбрались на заводе компании в Рентоне, штат Вашингтон, чтобы отпраздновать выпуск с производственной линии 10 000-го самолета 737. Этот 737 MAX 8, построенный для авиакомпании Southwest Airlines, позволил программе 737 завоевать титул самого выпускаемого гражданского самолета в мире, установив новый мировой рекорд Гиннесса.

https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2018/03/14/532011.html

По многочисленным просьбам - "сюды".  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

Ностальжи))

----------


## OKA

> «Саратовские авиалинии» возобновляют эксплуатацию Ан-148 АО Саратовские авиалинии - Новости



"Ространснадзор выдал предписание приостановить использование всех самолетов Ан-148. Об этом журналистам сообщил руководитель Ространснадзора Виктор Басаргин.

Также, по его словам, ведомство предписало приостановить полеты всех самолетов "Саратовских авиалиний".

"Мы сделали предписание приостановить полеты Ан-148 во всех авиакомпаниях, в которых эксплуатируют, - сообщил Басаргин. - Финальные результаты проверки (авиакомпании "Саратовские авиалинии" - прим. ТАСС) у нас есть. Есть замечания к персоналу, к производителю. Первый пункт наших предписаний говорит о том, чтобы приостановить полеты всех воздушных судов, которые эксплуатируются авиакомпанией "Саратовские авиалинии". Такая рекомендация есть. После того, как летные составы пройдут тестирование, пройдут проверку соответствующую, будем смотреть как дальше поступать".

В свою очередь в Росавиации сообщили, что после катастрофы была проведена внеплановая проверка "Саратовских авиалиний", по результатам которой введено ограничение срока действия сертификата эксплуатанта авиакомпании.

"Срок действия ограничен до 27 апреля, - сообщили в Росавиации. - Кроме того, авиакомпания прекратила эксплуатацию самолетов Ан-148", - сообщили в Росавиации.

Ранее Басаргин сообщал, что внеплановая проверка компании выявила, что контроль за безопасностью полетов в "Саратовских авиалиниях" был снижен. Также он отметил, что в авиакомпании была возможность направлять финансовый ресурс на повышение безопасности полетов, но это не было сделано.

Внеплановая проверка "Саратовских авиалиний" и аэропорта Домодедово была инициирована после авиакатастрофы в начале февраля. Пассажирский Ан-148, выполнявший рейс из Москвы в Орск, 11 февраля пропал с экранов радаров через несколько минут после взлета из Домодедово. Обломки воздушного судна были найдены в районе деревни Степановское Раменского района Московской области. На борту находился 71 человек, включая шестерых членов экипажа. Все они погибли.

По состоянию на начало 2018 года было произведено 44 самолета Ан-148. В России основными гражданскими эксплуатантами являются "Саратовские авиалинии" (за авиакомпанией закреплено пять ботов, при этом активно эксплуатируют четыре) и "Ангара" (пять самолетов). Также среди эксплуатантов - ВВС России (12 бортов) и специальный летный отряд "Россия" (шесть бортов)."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Ространснадзор выдал предписание приостановить эксплуатацию всех Ан-148 - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Компания Israel Aerospace Industries приступила к разработке электрического пассажирского самолета для малых авиакомпаний. Как пишет Flightglobal, в ближайшее время планируется провести технико-экономическое обоснование проекта. Первый полет прототипа электрического самолета планируется провести в течение ближайших трех лет.

Разработчики современных электрических самолетов стремятся к тому, чтобы их летательные аппараты как можно полнее соответствовали характеристикам обычных самолетов. В этом случае можно будет говорить о коммерческой востребованности новых летательных аппаратов, которые также позиционируются как экологичные и достаточно тихие.

Кроме того, считается, что электрические самолеты по сравнению с обычными летательными аппаратами будут экономически более выгодными, поскольку время их простоя на земле можно будет сократить с типичных для обычных лайнеров 20-30 минут до восьми-десяти.

Согласно предварительному описанию электрического самолета Israel Aerospace Industries, летательный аппарат будет иметь максимальную взлетную массу от 4,5 до 6,8 тонны. По этому показателю он будет соответствовать легкому турбовинтовому пассажирскому самолету Beechcraft King Air 350, рассчитанному на перевозку до 11 пассажиров.

Длина King Air 350 составляет 14,2 метра. Самолет имеет крыло размахом 17,7 метра. Этот летательный аппарат способен выполнять полеты на скорости в 312 узлов (около 578 километров в час).

Предполагается, что израильский электрический самолет сможет выполнять полеты на расстояние до 926 километров. Для сравнения, дальность полета King Air 350 составляет 3,3 тысячи километров. Другие подробности о перспективном израильском летательном аппарате пока не раскрываются.

В июне прошлого года израильский стартап Eviation Aircraft представил проект электрического регионального пассажирского самолета Alice, первый испытательный полет которого запланирован на четвертый квартал 2018 года. Новый летательный аппарат получит три электромотора с толкающими воздушными винтами и аккумуляторную батарею достаточной емкости для относительно коротких региональных перелетов.

Alice длиной 12 метров сможет перевозить до девяти пассажиров. Управлять им будут двое пилотов. Предполагается, что аппарат получит удлиненное крыло небольшой стреловидности с размахом 13,5 метра и V-образное хвостовое оперение. Электромоторы с толкающими воздушными винтами будут установлены по одному на законцовках крыла и в хвостовой части.

Масса пустого самолета Alice составит 5,3 тонны. Первая версия регионального самолета, которая появится в 2018 году, получит аккумуляторную батарею емкостью 980 киловатт-часов. Первые версии Alice смогут выполнять полеты на расстояние до 560 километров на скорости до 250 узлов (около 520 километров в час).

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/03/21/electric


Вот тема намного более актуальная, чем кроить из сверхзвукового бомбера с изм.геом.крыла, ВИП-суперсоника))

----------


## OKA

"С беспрецедентно серьезной проблемой по всему восточному Средиземноморью столкнулись авиационные службы и самолеты, - сообщает 21.03.2018 года Elinotourkika со ссылкой на кипрский источник Phileleftheros.

Навигационные системы самолетов и электронные системы позиционирования GPS не отражают правильного расположения самолетов, что вызывает опасения в части безопасности полетов. В связи с этим органы гражданской авиации Кипра и Турции были вынуждены выдать чрезвычайные уведомления NOTAM (NOtice To AirMen - оперативно распространяемая информация (извещения) об изменениях в правилах проведения и обеспечения полётов и аэронавигационной информации).

В сообщении NOTAM Департамента гражданской авиации Кипра - A0356 / 18 - говорится, что командиры воздушных судов докладывают о прерывании сигналов GPS в некоторых районах, что является чрезвычайно опасным.

A0356/18 NOTAMR A7203/17 Q) LIMM/QFAXX/IV/NBO/A/000/999/4526N00916E005
A) LIML B) 1801181547 C) 1803242200 D) DAILY 0501-0900 1101-1400 AND 1601-2200
E) LANDING AND TKOF NOT ALLOWED TO VFR FIXED WING ACFT. TFC NOT AFFECTED:
MIL, STATE, HUMANITARIAN AND HOSPITAL FLIGHT. REF AIP AD 2 LIML 1-1

Органы, отвечающие за  безопасность полетов, настороженно относятся к этой серьезной проблеме.  Причинами нестабильности работы GPS называются, предположительно, помехи в связи с работой электронных систем в районе боевых действий в Сирии или некорректная работа спутников GPS, покрывающих площадь Средиземноморья.

За прошедшие два месяца уже сообщалось о подобных случаях, но особенно проблема с GPS навигацией обострилась в недавние дни и конкретно за последние 48 часов, о чем сообщают экипажи воздушных судов.

Провал в работе систем возникает с разными интервалами в разных районах.

Сбой выражается в двух формах: прекращение сигнала или неправильное определение места положения.

Следует, однако, отметить, что у самолетов также есть альтернативные системы позиционирования в дополнение к известному GPS. Это инерциальные навигационные системы с лазерным управлением.

Издание сообщает, что во время сбоя навигации в воздушном пространстве замечены как американские, так и российские специальные самолеты, которые могут потенциально вызвать проблему.

Вместе с тем, источник уклоняется от прямого обвинения США и России.

Более того, международные инциденты с безопасностью полетов были отмечены и НАСА. Из  более 80-ти зарегистрированных подобных инцидентов объяснения и причины были найдены только для 30-ти."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1777423.html


Это были, конечно же, северокорейско-русско-китайские хакеры))

----------


## Avia M

Работа над перспективным российско-китайским широкофюзеляжным самолетом CR929 запущена, сообщают СМИ КНР.

Популярное китайское издание «Жэньминь жибао» сообщило, что работы находятся на первоначальной стадии. Представители сторон смогли договориться по всем возникшим вопросам. Была проведена качественная проверка и оценка проекта. В итоге было принято решение, что разработкой будет заниматься международная компания CRAIC. Это привело к тому, что в обозначении модели была добавлена еще одна буква. Изначально проект носил название C929....
Источник: https://politexpert.net/97719-shirok...ce=finobzor.ru

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 25 марта. /ТАСС/. Постройка второго опытного самолета МС-21, предназначенного для проведения летных испытаний, завершена на Иркутском авиационном заводе, сообщили в воскресенье в пресс-службе Минпромторга РФ.
"Завершение сборки второго самолета - важный этап в реализации программы МС-21. Подключение в текущем году к летным испытаниям новых машин позволит решить ключевые задачи проекта: в установленные сроки завершить сертификацию МС-21, развернуть серийное производство, поставить первые лайнеры заказчику", - цитирует пресс-служба слова главы министерства Дениса Мантурова.

В Минпромторге уточнили, что всего в летных испытаниях задействуют четыре самолета. Сборка третьей и четвертой машины продолжается.


https://youtu.be/_3MpOvdr2ts

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Завершено строительство второго экземпляра самолета МС-21 - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

...президент Владимир Путин поддержал идею Минпромторга о разработке новой версии SSJ100, согласившись с выделением проекту около 85 млрд руб. Новый самолет предполагает меньшее количество кресел и максимальный отказ от импортных комплектующих, включая возможную замену двигателя...

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3584890

Ёмкий проект!  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> ...президент Владимир Путин поддержал идею Минпромторга о разработке новой версии SSJ100, согласившись с выделением проекту около 85 млрд руб. Новый самолет предполагает меньшее количество кресел и максимальный отказ от импортных комплектующих, включая возможную замену двигателя...
> 
> https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3584890
> 
> Ёмкий проект!



"...По сведениям “Ъ”, СЛО готов заказать десять уменьшенных SSJ100 (шесть в варианте «салон» и четыре со специальным бортовым узлом связи) на 35 млрд руб., возможность заказа примерно 30 машин рассматривает Минобороны. В ГСС рассчитывают и на частные заказы: по оценкам компании, потребность российского рынка в SSJ100 на 75 кресел с дальностью 1,5–2,5 тыс. км может достичь 200–300 самолетов, зарубежного — 3 тыс. единиц. Имена потенциальных заказчиков там не раскрыли, но два источника “Ъ” на авиарынке утверждают, что переговоры по 75 самолетам ведет совладелец S7 Владислав Филев. В S7 “Ъ” подтвердили интерес к новому SSJ100, сообщив, что авиакомпания «активно работает над техническим заданием». Возможный объем заказа там не уточнили. Сейчас S7 развивает программу межрегиональных рейсов на Embraer 170 на 78 кресел.

В ГСС уточнили, что новая версия SSJ100 может выйти на рынок в конце 2022-го — начале 2023 года, но ряд источников “Ъ” в авиапроме считают сроки слишком оптимистичными. По их оценке, на разработку документации и строительство нескольких опытных образцов потребуется не менее восьми лет.

На проект делается большая ставка: он должен создать новый сегмент рынка и расширить линейку самолетов ГСС, но нужен мощный стартовый заказ примерно на 100 самолетов, говорит источник “Ъ” в аппарате правительства, добавляя, что «если S7 поможет, то внакладе не останется»..."



Может с этим тоже связано :

В Иран прилетел лайнер SSJ-100 для демонстрации возможностей покупателям - Sukhoi Superjet 100

С иностр. компл. могут запретить продажу в Иран , в т.ч., а боинги иранцам не дают.

----------


## Avia M

> Ил-114 может быть интересен заказчикам из Азии, Африки и Латинской Америки. Но прежде всего он будет "невероятно востребован" в России.
> "Наверное, это одна из немногих машин, на которую есть объективно большой спрос.


МУРМАНСК, 30 марта. /ТАСС/. Государственная транспортная лизинговая компания (ГТЛК) рассматривает возможность увеличения объема контракта с ОАК на самолеты Ил-114-300 за счет дополнительного опциона на 50 машин.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ГТЛК может увеличить заказ на Ил-114-300 по контракту с ОАК еще на 50 самолетов - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

Холдинг "Вертолеты России" (входит в Госкорпорацию Ростех) и Сибирский научно-исследовательский институт авиации (СибНИА им. С.А.Чаплыгина) провели презентацию самолета для региональной авиации ТВС-2ДТС. Его серийное производство должно начаться в 2021 году на Улан-Удэнском авиационном заводе (У-УАЗ) холдинга, а первым эксплуатантом станет якутская авиакомпания "Полярные авиалинии".
"Проект реализуется в рамках государственной программы развития регионального авиасообщения на отдаленных территориях. Мы рассчитываем, что ввод в эксплуатацию нового самолета позволит соединить авиамаршрутами самые труднодоступные населенные пункты Якутии и Бурятии. ТВС-2ДТС прекрасно подходит для этой цели, поскольку обладает повышенной проходимостью и разработан с учетом эксплуатации в самых жестких климатических условиях"

https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2018/04/04/535179.html

----------


## Avia M

Правительство готовится внести в капитал Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК) 1,3 млрд руб. на проект широкофюзеляжного пассажирского Ил-96-400М. Средства, по данным “Ъ”, пойдут в инфраструктуру Воронежского авиационного самолетостроительного общества (ВАСО). В авиапроме говорят, что Ил-96-400М необходим для загрузки ВАСО на «переходный» период до появления российско-китайского CR929. Поставлять самолеты предполагается специальному летному отряду «Россия» и Минобороны, но в наличии спроса на Ил-96-400М в коммерческой авиации эксперты сомневаются.

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3592873

----------


## Avia M

> Ёмкий проект!


Урезали.

МОСКВА, 10 апреля. /ТАСС/. На создание уменьшенной 75-местной версии самолета SSJ-100 ("Сухой Суперджет - 100") из резервного фонда правительства будет выделено 6 млрд рублей.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Кабмин выделит 6 млрд рублей на создание малой версии SSJ-100 на 75 мест - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС

Резервный фонд для того и существует. Выручает страну в "тугую годину". :Smile:

----------


## OKA

"Европейцы создали дрона для осмотра самолетов в ангарах


Испытания дрона для осмотра самолетов Airbus

Европейский авиастроительный концерн Airbus разработал дрона, которого можно использовать для внешнего осмотра самолетов в ангарах. Согласно сообщению компании, новый аппарат предназначен для детального обследования верхних поверхностей планеров пассажирских самолетов. В ближайшее время планируется начать серийное производство нового дрона и поставки новых аппаратов техническим службам авиакомпаний.

Послеполетный осмотр самолетов является обязательной процедурой. Он необходим для того, чтобы найти возможные повреждения планера самолета, вызванные усталостью металла, попаданием молнии или птиц. В настоящее время обследование проводится одним или несколькими техниками и занимает обычно около часа, а в редких случаях — значительно больше. Использование дронов позволит существенно ускорить осмотр самолетов, сведя необходимое на процедуру время к нескольким минутам.

Новый дрон, разработанный Airbus, способен проводить осмотр самолета в полностью автоматическом режиме. Перед началом процедуры техник с помощью специального пульта задает траекторию облета самолета, которой дрон затем и придерживается. В полете он снимает планер с помощью камеры высокого разрешения, причем изображения привязываются к трехмерной модели самолета, чтобы техники знали точное местонахождение найденных повреждений.

Полученные изображения можно проанализировать с помощью специальной программы. Она позволяет с высокой точностью измерять поврежденные области. По итогам анализа изображений программное обеспечение готовит полный цифровой отчет обо всех найденных повреждениях планера. Сам дрон представляет собой квадрокоптер с двумя контрвращающимися соосно расположенными воздушными винтами на каждом луче. Помимо камеры высокой четкости аппарат оснащен лазерной системой обнаружения препятствий.

В настоящее время Airbus занимается сертификацией дрона в Европейском агентстве по безопасности полетов. После завершения этих полетов концерн начнет использовать такие аппараты для осмотра самолетов на постоянной основе. Кроме того, в четвертом квартале 2018 года планируется начать поставки новых дронов техническим службам заинтересовавшихся авиакомпаний.

Airbus занимается разработкой дрона для осмотра планеров самолетов на протяжении последних пары лет. Летом 2016 года состоялись первые испытания прототипа нового аппарата. По их итогам специалисты компании объявили, что с помощью нового дрона процедура осмотра одного самолета типа Airbus A330 будет занимать от 10 до 15 минут. Airbus планирует использовать новые аппараты для внешнего осмотра собранных самолетов на предмет возможного брака.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/04/12/drone

Да и для ВВС сгодится))

----------


## OKA

"У самолёта на рейсе Нью-Йорк — Даллас на высоте 10 километров взорвался двигатель. Взрывной волной выбило иллюминатор, а одного из пассажиров частично засосало в дыру.
Осколками ранены минимум 10 человек из 148. Пилоты сумели экстренно посадить лайнер:
Рейс WN1380 Southwest Airlines Boeing 737-700 reg. N772SW из LGA в DAL сел в PHL из за разрушения левого воздухозаборника двигателя.
Даже иллюминатор обломками высадило. Говорят, у них же в том году или позапрошлом точно такое же ЧП было...

    

У "Боинга" рейса из Нью-Йорка в Даллас разрушился двигатель и произошла разгерметизация салона
Безупречная посадка в аэропорту Филадельфии


Один человек погиб и семеро пострадали. На борту было около 150 человек. После взрыва оказались повреждены крыло, фюзеляж и иллюминаторы. По словам пассажиров, одну из летевших этим рейсом женщин стало затягивать в разбитый иллюминатор, но её затащили обратно. По предварительным данным, именно она впоследствии и скончалась."

https://twitter.com/CleanAuthoritie/...131393/photo/1

https://kot-or-osl.livejournal.com/2052373.html


"Арбитражный суд Самарской области во вторник признал банкротом российско-украинское СП, выпускавшее самолеты Ан-140, и открыл в отношении него конкурсное производство, сообщается в документах, опубликованных на сайте суда.

"Признать должника банкротом и открыть конкурсное производство", — говорится в решении суда.

Ранее сообщалось, что один из участников проекта Ан-140, самарский завод "Авиакор", в июле 2017 года подал иск о банкротстве ЗАО "Совместное предприятие Международный авиационный проект-140" из-за его задолженности в размере более 196 миллионов рублей. Иск предприятия был удовлетворен. В октябре 2017 года в отношении СП была введена процедура наблюдения.
Collapse

Трехстороннее соглашение о развитии программы Ан-140 между администрацией Самарской области, ОАО "Авиакор — авиационный завод" и Харьковским государственным авиационным производственным предприятием (ХГАПП) было подписано в августе 2003 года. Также было подписано соглашение между ХГАПП и ОАО "Авиакор — авиазавод" о создании СП "МАП-140". Эта структура занималась производством и реализацией самолетов Ан-140. Самолеты производились в Самаре.

Ан-140 — украино-российский турбовинтовой региональный грузопассажирский самолет, разработанный АНТК "Антонов". Лайнер может перевозить до 52 пассажиров на расстояния до 2,3 тысячи километров. Украинское предприятие "Антонов" и "Авиакор" совместно выпускали Ан-140, но летом 2015 года самарский завод остановил выпуск самолетов из-за ситуации на Украине.

ОАО "Авиакор — авиационный завод" — одно из крупнейших российских авиастроительных предприятий. Основная сфера деятельности завода — строительство, ремонт, обслуживание и поставка запчастей для пассажирских самолетов Ту-154М и Ан-140. Авиационный научно-технический комплекс имени О.К. Антонова — авиастроительный концерн Украины. На предприятии было разработано около 100 типов самолетов."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1900074.html

----------


## OKA

> "У самолёта на рейсе Нью-Йорк — Даллас на высоте 10 километров взорвался двигатель. Взрывной волной выбило иллюминатор, а одного из пассажиров частично засосало в дыру...



"После  инцидента с самолетом авиакомпании Southwest в США новый герой — командир экипажа, 56-летняя, Тэмми Джо Шульц

Женщине удалось посадить самолет, у которого один из двигателей загорелся и взорвался в воздухе. В воздушного судна были повреждены крыло, фюзеляж и окна. На борту было 143 пассажира и пять членов экипажа.

После взрыва одну из женщин частично засосало в разбитое окно, однако другим пассажирам удалось вытащить ее обратно.

Глава пожарной службы Филадельфии Адам Тиэль заявил, что пассажиры и экипаж «вели себя потрясающе в таких сложных условиях».

В сети уже активно обсуждают, как спокойно командир экипажа ведет переговоры с диспетчером. Соответствующая запись была обнародована в интернете.


Темми Джо Шульц слева

«У женщины полная разгерметизация салона на высоте в десять километров, поврежден двигатель и тяжело ранен пассажир на борту (впоследствии умрет). По интонации и переговорам всего этого не скажешь, по интонации она как будто диктует список покупок мужу в супермаркет», — отметил украинский волонтер и блогер Роман Синицын.

«Крутая. Красотка», «Професионал выполняет свою работу», — говорится в комментариях.


Отметим, Тэмми Джо Шульц 80-х годах служила в ВМФ США и была одной из первых женщин-пилотов истребителя F / A-18 Hornet. Во время службы ей приходилось выполнять посадки на авианосец. После увольнения из рядов ВМФ, она работает пилотом в авиакомпании Southwest. Военное прошлое безусловно способствовало тому, как спокойно и уверенно она вела переговоры с диспетчерами.


Кстати, специалисты NTSB, после осмотра поврежденного двигателя, основной версией инцидента считают отрыв лопатки вентилятора вследствие усталости металла.

Как сообщалось, 17 апреля в США произошел смертельный инцидент с самолетом Boeing-737-700 авиакомпании Southwest Airlines, у которого в воздухе взорвался двигатель, из-за чего один человек погиб, около десяти пострадали.

Самолет летел из Нью-Йорка в Даллас. В этот момент на его борту находились 148 человек, в том числе члены экипажа.

Гибель пассажира стала первой на борту пассажирского самолета авиаперевозчиков США с 2009 года, а для Southwest Airlines — первой за все 50 лет ее истории. Глава компании Гэри Келли выразил глубокие соболезнования членам семьи погибшего пассажира. По предварительным данным, смерть наступила в результате сердечного приступа.

Southwest Airlines эксплуатировала пострадавшее воздушное в течение 17 лет."

https://politeka.net/news/638093-ist...-pokorila-set/

----------


## Avia M

23 апреля 2018 г., AEX.RU –  Сегодня впервые поднялся в воздух прототип самолета Airbus A350-900ULR (ultra long-range).  Программа летных испытаний станет короткой, так как первая поставка в коммерческую эксплуатацию данного типа самолетов  планируется во второй половине 2018 года.
"С максимальным взлетным весом в 280 тонн A350 XWB Ultra Long Range способен находиться в воздухе более 20 часов без посадки, сочетая самые высокие уровни комфорта пассажиров и экипажа с непревзойденной экономикой для дальнемагистральных перелетов. Самолеты будут использоваться на беспосадочных рейсах между Сингапуром и США"

https://www.aex.ru/news/2018/4/23/183730/

----------


## OKA

" 28 апреля 2018 года компания ГСС и авиакомпания Aero Mongolia подписали Соглашение о намерениях, определяющее заинтересованность монгольской авиакомпании в расширении своего парка за счет самолетов SSJ100. 

До конца 2018 года компании намерены принять решение о заключении договора на передачу двух самолетов SSJ100 с началом поставок в 2019 году. 

«Мы готовы к конструктивному диалогу с нашими иностранными партнерами из авиакомпании Aero Mongolia и, в свою очередь, готовы предложить им воздушные суда SSJ100, способные помочь в решении бизнес-задач как на текущей маршрутной сети, так и с перспективой ее расширения», — отметил президент компании Гражданские самолеты Сухого Александр Рубцов.

Монгольская авиакомпания Aero Mongolia базируется в международном аэропорту Улан-Батора имени Чингисхана и выполняет полеты как внутри страны, так в ближнее зарубежье. "

ОАК :: Авиакомпания Aero Mongolia выразила заинтересованность в приобретении самолетов SSJ100

----------


## OKA

Монинский Ту-144 подъём "носа", вид из кабины :

https://vk.com/video-84638032_456239071

С выпуском крылышек :

https://vk.com/video-84638032_456239070

https://vk.com/wall-84638032?q=%23%D0%A2%D1%83144

----------


## OKA

"Компания Airbus Aerial, «дочка» европейского концерна Airbus, использовала беспилотный летательный аппарат для картографирования и обследования взлетно-посадочной полосы в Международном аэропорту Хартсфилд-Джексон Атланта, самом загруженном аэропорту мира. Как пишет Unmanned Aerial, это был пробный полет, по итогам которого администрация аэропорта намерена принять решение о целесообразности использования дронов для оценки состояния аэродромной инфраструктуры.

Аэропорт Хартсфилд-Джексон Атланта ежегодно пропускает через себя около ста миллионов пассажиров и обслуживает чуть больше 950 тысяч рейсов. Периодический контроль состояния взлетно-посадочных полос и сигнального оборудования требует временной приостановки полетов с них, что в некоторых случаях может приводить к задержкам в рейсах и создавать дополнительную нагрузку на диспетчеров. Предполагается, что использование беспилотников позволит существенно ускорить инспекцию аэродрома.

Во время пробного полета специалисты Airbus Aerial использовали беспилотник senseFly eBee Plus, выполненный по схеме «летающее крыло» с хвостовым толкающим воздушным винтом. Аппарат массой всего 700 граммов был оснащен камерой высокой четкости и системой спутникового позиционирования. В полете беспилотник проводил детальную съемку южной взлетно-посадочной полосы аэропорта, причем погрешность в координатной привязке каждого снимка относительно реальной точки местности составляла не более пяти сантиметров.

По итогам полета специалисты компании предоставили администрации аэропорта Хартсфилд-Джексон Атланта подробные аэрофотоснимки, трехмерную карту взлетно-посадочной полосы и контурную отрисовку объекта. Другие подробности о состоявшихся испытаниях не раскрываются. Когда именно администрация аэропрта намерена завершить оценку результатов пробного полета, также неизвестно.

В феврале прошлого года американские компании 3DR, Autodesk и Atkins получили разрешение проводить полеты дронов в Международном аэропорту Хартсфилд-Джексон Атланта. Дроны составляют трехмерные карты аэропорта в высоком разрешении, которые позднее будут использованы при его реконструкции и расширении. Согласно полученному разрешению, дроны компаний могут выполнять полеты только между взлетно-посадочными полосами. Кроме того, аппараты должны постоянно находиться в зоне видимости оператора.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/05/08/landing

Полезная тема , не только для гражданских.

----------


## Avia M

В период с 21 по 29 мая Российская Федерация проведет первый этап освидетельствования нового самолета Ту-214ОН с цифровой аппаратурой наблюдения отечественного производства. Об этом сообщил начальник национального Центра по уменьшению ядерной опасности Сергей Рыжков.
Данное мероприятие предусмотрено Договором по открытому небу и является предварительной демонстрацией технических возможностей самолета и аппаратуры наблюдения. В мероприятии примут участие представители 20 государств-участников из Европы, США и Канады.

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...420a6d3afe2670

----------


## Avia M

10-ти-летие со дня первого полета лайнера «Сухой Суперджет 100» отмечают в Хабаровском крае.

https://youtu.be/NzdWqAdFMLg

----------


## OKA

"Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК) рассчитает начать передавать самолеты МС-21 заказчикам в 2020 году. Об этом сообщил президент ОАК Юрий Слюсарь в интервью телеканалу "Россия 24" на Петербургском международном экономическом форуме.

"Наша задача до конца 2019 года получить сертификат типа и с 2020 года начать поставку в авиакомпании", - сказал он.

Как рассказал Слюсарь, первый опытный МС-21 совершил уже около 50 испытательных полетов. "Получен большой массив данных. Те решения, которые конструкторы заложили в этот замечательный самолет, подтверждаются", - отметил президент ОАК."

ОАК рассчитывает начать передавать МС-21 авиакомпаниям в 2020 году

----------


## Fencer

Названы время и место международной презентации самолета МС-21 https://ria.ru/economy/20180524/1521309026.html

----------


## OKA

" 25 мая 2018 года в рамках Петербургского международного экономического форума ПАО «Корпорация «Иркут», АО «Гражданские самолеты Сухого» и государственное инвестиционное агентство Саудовской Аравии «SAGIA» подписали Меморандум о сотрудничестве, который позволит обеспечить продвижение российских гражданских самолетов в регионе Ближнего востока, Северной и Центральной Африки.

Меморандум предусматривает содействие саудовского агентства в продаже и лизинге российских воздушных судов, организацию локальной сертификации МС-21 и SSJ-100, сотрудничество в области ППО и, в перспективе, возможности для поэтапной локализации производства, в том числе, производство и установку элементов интерьера, окраску ВС и производство отдельных элементов конструкции.

В целях взаимодействия, стороны договорились организовывать мероприятия, способствующие стимулированию партнерских отношений и бизнеса, инвестиционных возможностей, информационного обмена и трансфера технологий. "

ОАК :: ПАО «Корпорация Иркут» и АО «ГСС» подписали меморандум о сотрудничестве с государственным инвестиционным агентством Саудовской Аравии «SAGIA»

Это вместо Ирана? Или вместе с ним))

----------


## OKA

"Как сообщают, 29 мая 2018 года на АО "Авиастар-СП" в Ульяновске были, наконец, начаты летные испытания первого прошедшего там переоборудование самолета Ту-204-300 для Федерального государственного бюджетного учреждения "Научно-исследовательский испытательный центр подготовки космонавтов имени Ю.А.Гагарина" (ЦПК, входит в систему Государственной корпорации "Роскосмос"). Самолет (заводской номер 1450742864045, серийный номер 64045, регистрационный номер RA-64045, построен в 2008 году) с новым названием "Сергей Королев" является одним из двух приобретенных ЦПК бывших рейсовых самолетов ликвидированной авиакомпании "Владивосток Авиа", принадлежавших лизинговой компании «Ильюшин Финанс». Выкатка самолета по завершении переоборудования на "Авиастар-СП" была произведена еще 20 августа 2016 года, но летные испытания начались только теперь.



Начавший летные испытания первый переоборудованный на АО "Авиастар-СП" пассажирский самолет Ту-204-300 (заводской номер 1450742864045, серийный номер 64045, регистрационный номер RA-64045, собственное название "Сергей Королев") для ФГУБ "Научно-исследовательский испытательный центр подготовки космонавтов имени Ю.А.Гагарина" (ЦПК, входит в систему ГК "Роскосмос"). 
Ульяновск, 29.05.2018 (с) Александр Гук / https://russianplanes.net/id230912

Напомним, что Центр подготовки космонавтов в конце 2014 года заключил контракт предположительной стоимостью 3,3 млрд рублей на приобретение и переоборудование двух из шести бывших бортов Ту-204-300 бывшей авиакомпании "Владивосток Авиа" (самолеты RA-64044 и RA-64045, постройки 2008 года), выведенных из эксплуатации в 2013 году. Главным назначением самолетов являются беспосадочные полеты из Москвы на новый космодром Восточный для доставки туда космонавтов и персонала. Переоборудование самолетов осуществляет их изготовитель "Авиастар-СП", где оба борта находились с начала 2014 года.

Первоначально по условиям контракта предполагалось осуществить передачу первого переобрудованного самолета Ту-204-300 ЦПК с поставкой на аэродром Чкаловский не позднее 30 сентября 2015 года, второго – до конца марта 2016 года. Однако в итоге программа вылилась в долгострой, и к настоящему времени оставание по срокам составляет уже около трех лет.

Второй переоборудованный борт для ЦПК (заводской номер 1450741864044, серийный номер 64044, регистрационный номер RA-64044), получивший новое название "Юрий Гагарин", был выкачен по завершении переоборудования на "Авиастар-СП" в марте 2017 года, но до настяощего времени к летным испытаниям в новом облике не приступал.

Переоборудование Ту-204-300 для нужд ЦПК предусматривало, что каждое воздушное судно будет иметь 52 пассажирских места, размещенных в трех салонах. В первом салоне "главного пассажира" (для космонавтов) размещены три одноместных поворотно-откидных кресла и трехместный диван, во втором салоне для космонавтов – пять купе с трехместными диванами, а также пять одноместных кресел вне купе, в третьем салоне – четыре двухместных блока кресел бизнес-класса и девять трехместных блоков кресел эконом-класса. Все салоны укомплектованы системами развлечения пассажиров. Третий салон должен иметь возможность трансформации в медицинский вариант с размещением двух медицинских модулей"

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3229468.html

----------


## Fencer

В Хабаровском крае стартует голосование по выбору имя героя для самолета «Суперджет 100» https://amurmedia.ru/news/696944/

----------


## Fencer

> В Хабаровском крае стартует голосование по выбору имя героя для самолета «Суперджет 100» https://amurmedia.ru/news/696944/


*Самолету «Сухой Суперджет 100» дадут имя героя-дальневосточника. Чье имя лучше присвоить лайнеру?*

Дончук Василий Иванович

Езерский Борис Григорьевич

Липович Лев Борисович

Мазурук Илья Павлович

Некрасов Владимир Петрович

Распопова Нина Максимовна

https://todaykhv.ru/polls/

----------


## Fencer

Будет ли весь мир летать на русских самолетах https://www.msn.com/ru-ru/money/new....ge=AAygSYW_1|4

----------


## Avia M

Новый легкий многоцелевой самолет ТВС-2ДТС, который должен заменить устаревший парк Ан-2, получил название "Байкал"...

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/economy/20180608/1522338774.html

----------


## Avia M

Авиакомпания Emirates представила салон первого класса на недавно приобретенных лайнерах Boeing 777-300ER. В них нет иллюминаторов.
Вместо иллюминаторов со стеклами пассажирам предлагают смотреть на небо и землю за бортом самолета с помощью "виртуальных окон". Там, где в обычных самолетах находятся иллюминаторы, в первом классе Emirates установлены круглые экраны, на которые посредством оптоволокна выводятся изображения с установленных на обшивке самолета камер.

https://www.bbc.com/russian/news-44392787

----------


## Fencer

> *Самолету «Сухой Суперджет 100» дадут имя героя-дальневосточника. Чье имя лучше присвоить лайнеру?*
> 
> Дончук Василий Иванович
> 
> Езерский Борис Григорьевич
> 
> Липович Лев Борисович
> 
> Мазурук Илья Павлович
> ...


*В конкурсе на имя для «Суперджета» победила Нина Распопова*
В Хабаровском крае озвучили официальные итоги голосования на имя для самолёта «Сухой Суперджет 100». Командир звена ночной бомбардировочной авиационной дивизии 4-й воздушной армии 2-го Белорусского фронта Герой Советского Союза Нина Максимовна Распопова с результатом 49% заняла первое место, сообщает ИА «Хабаровский край сегодня».
Источник - https://news.rambler.ru

----------


## Avia M

Акционеры «Аэрофлота» на годовом собрании 25 июня проголосовали за сделку о получении в лизинг 50 новых самолетов МС-21-300

https://rns.online/transport/aktsion...21-2018-06-25/

----------


## Avia M

"Гражданские самолеты Сухого" (ГСС) рассматривают создание грузовой версии самолета Sukhoi Superjet 100 (SSJ100)

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/economy/20180626/1523457044.html

Интересно, каковы перспективы?...

----------


## OKA

Вебка того самого Maho Beach , где лайнеры прамо над пляжем заходят на посадку :

Maho Beach Cam - SXM Airport Cam on St Maarten

Мотыльки , типа "Цессн" тоже летают))

----------


## OKA

" Как в Китае строят аэропорт на вершине горы. Открытие запланировано на 2019 год.




Cтроительство аэропорта Ушань (Wushan Airport), расположенного на вершине горы Таохуа в 15 километрах от города Ушань в восточном Чунцине, близится к завершению.

Его необычность состоит в том, что аэропорт находится в горах на высоте 1800 метров над уровнем моря.

Строительство, которое длится уже шесть лет, обошлось властям в 253 миллиона долларов. Все основные работы должны завершиться в июле, а открытие аэропорта намечено на начало 2019 года.

Высокогорный аэропорт будет иметь одну взлетно-посадочнуюполосу длиной в 2600 метров и шириной — в 45 метров. Здесь также предусмотрена стоянка, на которой могут одновременно находиться пять самолетов.

Ожидается также, что он будет способствовать развитию местного туризма, потому что расположен недалеко от знаменитых достопримечательностей «Пика Богини» и дамбы «Три ущелья»."

https://aviaforum.ru/threads/kak-v-k...y-video.45566/

----------


## OKA

Тем временем :

"Власти американского штата Вашингтон объявили о намерении перевести местное авиасообщение на электрические и гибридные летательные аппараты. Как сообщает General Aviation News, для оценки возможности такого перехода власти сформировали рабочую группу, которая уже начала консультации с авиаразработчиками, перевозчиками, аэропортами и авиационными властями штата. В частности, первая консультация уже была проведена со стартапом Zunum Aero, разрабатывающим полностью электрический региональный самолет.

Сегодня гибридная и электрическая авиация привлекает к себе все больший интерес, поскольку использование новых самолетов и вертолетов позволяет существенно сократить расходы на эксплуатацию авиационного парка и уменьшить выбросы углекислого газа. При этом компании-перевозчики не спешат начинать массовые закупки электрических самолетов, поскольку для них пока не существует развитой инфраструктуры, а сами аппараты неспособны на длительные перелеты. Кроме того, пока не существует даже технических регламентов обслуживания, эксплуатации и хранения электрических летательных аппаратов.

На первой консультации, проведенной рабочей группой, помимо Zunum Aero присутствовали также представители компаний Boeing, VerteGo Aero, Volta Companies и Faraday Aero, а также энергетических компаний и аэропортов. По итогам исследований, рабочая группа должна определить, насколько в принципе возможен переход на электрическую и гибридную авиацию, а также оценить влияние такого перехода на рынок труда в штате, экологическую обстановку и восприятие нового транспорта людьми. Свою работу группа должна завершить к 30 июня 2019 года.

В конце июня 2018 года власти Норвегии приняли программу постепенного перехода на электрическую пассажирскую авиацию. Власти страны намерены к 2040 году полностью перевести все местные пассажирские авиаперевозки на использование электрических летательных аппаратов.

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/06/26/electric

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/07/03/electric

----------


## OKA

"Агентство аэрокосмических исследований Японии сформировало консорциум японских компаний и ведомств, основной задачей которого станет развитие электрической авиации в стране. Согласно сообщению агентства, консорциум должен будет собрать предложения различных компаний по созданию электрических самолетов, а также разработать и испытать новые технологии, которые могут быть использованы в перспективном авиатранспорте. Первые результаты работы консорциума должны быть представлены уже в декабре текущего года.

Гибридная и электрическая авиация привлекает к себе интерес, поскольку использование новых самолетов и вертолетов позволяет существенно сократить расходы на эксплуатацию авиапарка и уменьшить выбросы углекислого газа. При этом компании-перевозчики не спешат начинать массовые закупки электрических летательных аппаратов, поскольку для них пока не существует развитой инфраструктуры, а сами самолеты неспособны на длительные перелеты.

В состав японского консорциума, получившего название ECLAIR, вошли корпорации IHI Corporation, Kawasaki Heavy Industries, Subaru, Hitachi, Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Aero Engines и Mitsubishi Electric Corporation, а также министерство экономики, транспорта и промышленности. Совместно с министерством консорциум должен будет проработать правила сертификации и эксплуатации электрических летательных аппаратов. В конечном счете работа консорциума должна ускорить переход региональных японских авиаперевозок на использование электрических самолетов.

Ранее власти американского штата Вашингтон объявили о намерении перевести местное авиасообщение на электрические и гибридные летательные аппараты. Для оценки возможности такого перехода власти сформировали рабочую группу, которая уже начала консультации с авиаразработчиками, перевозчиками, аэропортами и авиационными властями штата. Незадолго до этого власти Норвегии приняли программу полного перехода на региональную электрическую пассажирскую авиацию к 2040 году.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/07/09/electrical

----------


## Avia M

Второй самолет МС-21-300 проходит заводские доводочные испытания в новой окраске...

https://vz.ru/news/2018/7/11/932000.html

----------


## OKA

"Концерн ВКО "Алмаз-Антей" планирует в течение двух лет создать в России сеть укрупненных центров управления полетами. Об этом в четверг сообщил ТАСС заместитель генерального директора по производственно-технологической политике концерна Александр Ведров.

"Есть программа, где 13 укрупненных центров. Практически все у нас находятся в той или иной стадии реализации <...> В ближайшие года два все сдадим", - сказал он.

По словам Ведрова, сейчас они уже созданы в Екатеринбурге и Иркутске, в ближайшее время они появятся в Новосибирске, Санкт-Петербурге, Тюмени и других городах. При этом со стройкой в Якутске возникла задержка из-за того, что при проектировании объекта первоначально не была в полной мере учтена местная специфика.

Замгендиректора рассказал, что крупнейший центр полетами в России работает в Москве и считается одним из самых прогрессивных в Европе. По его словам, управлять самолетами в воздухе диспетчерам в таких центрах помогает современная автоматизированная система, которая оптимизирует воздушные потоки для безопасности пассажиров, минимизации задержек и нахождения самолетов в воздухе, что, в свою очередь, снижает выбросы в атмосферу и благотворно сказывается на окружающей среде."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Сеть укрупненных центров управления полетами появится в России в течение двух лет - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС


Окр.среда - эт да))

----------


## Avia M

20 июля 2018 г. второй опытный самолет МС-21-300, участвующий в программе летных испытаний, совершил перелет из Иркутска на аэродром ЛИИ им. М.М.Громова «Раменское» (г. Жуковский Московской области). Полет продолжался шесть часов.  Об этом сообщает пресс-служба корпорации.

Самолет пилотировал экипаж в составе:
- командир воздушного судна – летчик-испытатель 1 класса ОКБ им. А.С.Яковлева Василий Севастьянов;
- второй пилот – летчик-испытатель 1 класса ОКБ им. А.С.Яковлева Андрей Воропаев.

Василий Севастьянов сообщил: «Перелет прошел в штатном режиме, все системы работали без сбоев».

----------


## Red307

Райт нау надо мной пролетел. Не он случаем?


На флайтрадаре никого не было.

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=Red307;164646 Не он случаем?[/QUOTE]

Похож... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

"Перспективный пассажирский самолет C919, крупнейший авиалайнер, спроектированный и построенный в Китае, прошел проверку предельной статической нагрузкой; один из важнейших этапов в программе статических испытаний. Согласно сообщению китайской авиастроительной корпорации COMAC, испытания состоялись 12 июля 2018 года и были признаны полностью успешными. При деформации крыла под нагрузкой его законцовка сместилась относительно нормального положения на три метра.

Статические испытания являются одним из этапов ресурсных испытаний, позволяющих проверить соответствие реальных параметров конструкции расчетным. Такие испытания позволяют проверить надежность и долговечных элементов конструкции новых летательных аппаратов. В ходе статических испытаний тот или иной элемент самолета нагружают с помощью специального оборудования, чтобы определить, как конструкция выдерживает постоянные нагрузки. При этом специалисты оценивают и запас прочности конструкции, давая на нее предельные нагрузки.

Согласно сообщению китайской корпорации, во время испытаний предельная нагрузка на крыло C919 составила 150 процентов от расчетной эксплуатационной нагрузки. В частности, нагрузка на одну из консолей крыла, направленная вверх, в ходе проверки составила около ста тонн. Испытания проходил образец C919 с заводским номером AC10001, собранный специально для статических испытаний. Ранее самолет прошел статические испытания силового каркаса и некоторых других элементов конструкции.

C919 имеет в длину 38,9 метра и размах крыла 35,8 метра. Лайнер будет выпускаться в трех вариантах, рассчитанных на перевозку 156, 168 и 174 пассажиров соответственно. Максимальная взлетная масса самолета составляет 77 тонн. Лайнер рассчитан на полеты на скорости в 834 километров в час на расстояние до 5,5 тысячи километров. Первый полет самолета состоялся в мае прошлого года. Китайские разработчики намерены активно поставлять C919 на экспорт. Планируется, что на мировом рынке новый лайнер будет конкурировать с европейским Airbus A320neo, американским Boeing 737 MAX и российским МС-21.

Между тем COMAC совместно с российской компанией «Гражданские самолеты Сухого» занимается разработкой широкофюзеляжного пассажирском самолете CR929. Новый самолет по своим размерам соответствует европейскому Airbus A330-900 и американскому Boeing 787-10. Длина CR929 составит 63,3 метра. Дальность полета самолета составит около 12 тысяч километров, что позволит использовать его на большинстве средне- и дальнемагистральных маршрутов. Лайнер в трехклассовой компоновке сможет перевозить 281 пассажира."

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/07/24/c919

----------


## Fencer

Два очередных Сухой Суперджет 100 совершили первый полет https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/110328/

----------


## Fencer

Постройка первого опытного образца самолета Ил-114-300 https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3290808.html

----------


## OKA

" Немецкая компания Lufthansa Technik, занимающаяся ремонтом и техническим обслуживанием самолетов, объявила об успешных разработке и испытаниях новой системы чистки авиационных двигателей. Согласно сообщению компании, новая технология предполагает использование для очистки силовых установок сухого льда, а не воды, как в традиционных способах.

Сегодня для мойки авиационных двигателей используются специальные установки, подающие в мотор воду под напором. В воду при этом подмешиваются специальные моющие средства, удаляющие грязь. Использовать мойку двигателя водой можно при температуре воздуха не ниже 5 градусов Цельсия, в противном случае возможно намерзание льда в силовой установке.




Новая установка, получившая название Cyclean 2.0, вместо воды распыляет в двигатель крупицы сухого льда диаметром несколько миллиметров. Эти частички температурой около -78 градусов Цельсия, ударяясь о внутренние элементы двигателя, сбивают с них грязь, которая затем выдувается из силовой установки.

Чиста авиадвигателей сухим льдом занимает около 30 минут против чуть более часа в случае с мойкой водой. При этом чистку сухи льдом можно использовать и при отрицательных температурах. После чистки оставшиеся частички сухого льда просто переходят в газообразное состояние.

В ближайшее время Lufthasna Technik намерена провести дополнительные испытания новой технологии. Использовать новую установку Cyclean 2.0 при штатном техническом обслуживании немецкая компания намерена начать с 2019 года. При этом полностью отказываться от водного метода чистки двигателей не планируется.

В 2015 году американская компания Spirit AeroSystems начала использовать новый метод ремонта авиационных деталей без температурного воздействия или необходимости их полного демонтажа и помещения в автоклав. Речь идет о технологии холодного газодинамического напыления, уже получившей одобрение Федерального управления гражданской авиации США.

Технология холодного газодинамического напыления заключается в нанесении металлической пыли на поврежденную поверхность. Сверхзвуковой газовый поток, обычно азота или гелия, разгоняет частицы порошка диаметром от одного до 50 микрометров до скоростей 500-1000 метров в секунду. При ударении о твердую поверхность эти частицы деформируются, крепко прилипая к ней.

Управление распылителем частиц осуществляется компьютером. Технология позволяет восстановить поверхность поврежденной детали, убрав, например, микротрещины. В целом такой метод позволяет в несколько раз сократить время, необходимое на ремонт тех или иных поврежденных деталей, включая и выполненные из композиционных материалов.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/08/02/dryice

----------


## Fencer

СибНИА на базе Як-40 создаст образец скоростного самолета-демонстратора

----------


## Polikarpoff

> СибНИА на базе Як-40 создаст образец скоростного самолета-демонстратора


Скоростной с прямым крылом???

----------


## Avia M

> Скоростной с прямым крылом???


По ссылке указывается фюзеляж.
История давняя...




> Разработаны варианты конструктивно-силовой схемы фюзеляжа, крыла и хвостового оперения самолёта. Подготовлена рабочая конструкторская документация на образцы и фрагменты конструкции скоростного самолёта-демонстратора вместимостью 19 мест.


СТР-40ДТ — цельнокомпозитный самолёт-демонстратор технологий | Авиация России

----------


## Polikarpoff

> По ссылке указывается фюзеляж.
> История давняя...
> 
> 
> 
> СТР-40ДТ — цельнокомпозитный самолёт-демонстратор технологий | Авиация России


Так на этот фюзеляж другое так просто не поставишь, центроплан сильно в хвостовую часть смещен. Придется фюзеляж делать практически заново.

----------


## Avia M

> Придется фюзеляж делать практически заново.


Значит сделают... :Smile:  https://youtu.be/UiOvk08AY_s




> Скоростной с прямым крылом???


Полагаю, в данном случае "скоростной" понятие относительное.

----------


## OKA

> По ссылке указывается фюзеляж.
> История давняя...
> 
> СТР-40ДТ — цельнокомпозитный самолёт-демонстратор технологий | Авиация России


Falcon вряд ли удастся ))



https://www.aircharter.com.br/guia-d...tfalcon20cargo

Хорошенькая тачанка для состоятельных парней))

https://www.google.com/search?q=dass...w=1280&bih=803

У М.Лысцевой были фотки в её жж и не только))

https://www.rbc.ru/photoreport/27/02...79476c401a4e9b

Ну, если только такой :



https://www.alamy.com/stock-photo-g-...122114571.html

Как грицца- "любой каприз.." и всё такое))

----------


## Fencer

Зачем летчик Поддубный купил «Советский союз» и почему так хочет его спасти - В стране - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

" ТУШЕНИЕ ГОРЯЩЕГО ДВИГАТЕЛЯ ТУ-204 ВО ВРЕМЯ АВАРИЙНОЙ ПОСАДКИ В УФЕ. ЧАСТЬ 2 "

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2sGg4D-N_Q

----------


## Avia M

Президентский летный отряд решил пока не списывать легендарный «борт № 1» первого президента России Бориса Ельцина — широкофюзеляжный самолет Ил-96-300. В августе у него подошел к концу отведенный ему 23-летний срок эксплуатации. Теперь самолету предстоят дополнительные технические исследования, которые позволят продлить срок службы борта еще на два года.

https://iz.ru/779860/evgenii-deviati...he-na-dva-goda

Сколько стоит подобное исследование? Что будет, когда пройдут два года, уже построят новый борт?

----------


## Fencer

ПОДНЯТ В ВОЗДУХ ОЧЕРЕДНОЙ СЕРИЙНЫЙ САМОЛЕТ-АМФИБИЯ БЕ-200ЧС ПОСТРОЕННЫЙ ПАО "ТАНТК ИМ. БЕРИЕВА" https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2018/08/29/552845.html

----------


## OKA

" Военный самолет НАТО третий день подряд провоцирует опасные ситуации неподалеку от Владивостока. Об этом «Интерфаксу» рассказал знакомый с ситуацией источник.
По словам собеседника агентства, во вторник и среду, а также сегодня утром неопознанный лайнер, код радиолокационного ответчика которого принадлежит одной из стран Североатлантического альянса, «хаотично» пересекал воздушные трассы над Японским морем, не уведомляя об этом диспетчеров.
Это стало причиной того, что трем гражданским самолетам приходилось экстренно снижаться во избежание опасных ситуаций.
Источник отметил, что во время каждого из воздушных инцидентов вероятный самолет-разведчик НАТО пролетал над нейтральными водами вдоль береговой линией России.
В настоящее время российские военные готовятся к проведению в восточной части страны самых масштабных с 1981 года учений. Ранее глава Министерства обороны России Сергей Шойгу сообщал, что в маневрах примут участие 300 тысяч человек и тысяча летательных аппаратов. В свою очередь, и.о. представителя НАТО Дилан Уайт отмечал, что наблюдать за ними были приглашены военные атташе стран Организации Североатлантического договора. 

Об этом сообщает Рамблер. "

https://news.rambler.ru/army/4067215...ex.com&updated

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 31 августа. /ТАСС/. Опытный самолет МС-21-300, проходящий летные испытания на аэродроме Летно-исследовательского института им. М. М. Громова, впервые выполнил посадку в темное время суток.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Опытный самолет МС-21-300 впервые выполнил посадку в темное время суток - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС

----------


## Fencer

ФОТО: Самолет L-410 получил поплавковое шасси | Авиатранспортное обозрение

----------


## Fencer

> ФОТО: Самолет L-410 получил поплавковое шасси | Авиатранспортное обозрение


Фотографии https://russianplanes.net/regs/RF-67758

----------


## Fencer

> ФОТО: Самолет L-410 получил поплавковое шасси | Авиатранспортное обозрение


Источник https://russianplanes.net/id237363

----------


## Avia M

5 сен — РИА Новости. Предпроектные работы по перспективному сверхзвуковому пассажирскому самолету сейчас на стадии завершения, есть предварительное понимание по цене и характеристикам.
Говоря о предварительных характеристиках перспективного самолета, Солозобов отметил, что количество мест составит порядка 30, взлетная масса — 70 тонн, а скорость будет в диапазоне от 1,4 до 1,8 Маха.
Что касается цены сверхзвукового самолета, отметил Солозобов, то, по предварительным результатам стоимостного проектирования, в первые годы производства самолет будет стоить чуть дороже дозвукового дальнемагистрального Ту-214.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/economy/20180905/1527844840.html

Всё так радужно! :Cool:

----------


## Fencer

> ФОТО: Самолет L-410 получил поплавковое шасси | Авиатранспортное обозрение


Источник https://russianplanes.net/id237507

----------


## Fencer

> ФОТО: Самолет L-410 получил поплавковое шасси | Авиатранспортное обозрение


Источник https://russianplanes.net/id237554

----------


## Fencer

> ФОТО: Самолет L-410 получил поплавковое шасси | Авиатранспортное обозрение


Источник https://russianplanes.net/id237791

----------


## Avia M

"Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация" и "Аэрофлот" заключили соглашение на поставку национальному перевозчику еще 100 самолетов Superjet 100… Соглашение предполагает поставку самолетов в период с 2019 по 2026 годы"

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/economy/20180910/1528229239.html

Что бы это значило?

10 сентября. /ТАСС/. Модернизированный региональный самолет Ил-114 может начать совершать полеты с 2022 года. Об этом сказал на заседании президиума Госсовета, посвященного вопросам развития Дальнего Востока, министр промышленности и торговли РФ Денис Мантуров.
"С 2022 года мы запускаем уже сертифицированный [самолет] в продажу", - сказал он. Ранее сообщалось, что салон базовой комплектации для пассажирского самолета Ил-114 планируется изготовить в 2019 году.

https://tass.ru/ekonomika/5546636

----------


## Fencer

> ФОТО: Самолет L-410 получил поплавковое шасси | Авиатранспортное обозрение


Источник https://russianplanes.net/id237856

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

http://avia-simply.ru/popadanie-post...ov-v-dvigatel/

----------


## OKA

> ФОТО: Самолет L-410 получил поплавковое шасси | Авиатранспортное обозрение





> Фотографии https://russianplanes.net/regs/RF-67758





> Источник https://russianplanes.net/id237363





> Источник https://russianplanes.net/id237507





> Источник https://russianplanes.net/id237554





> Источник https://russianplanes.net/id237791





> Источник https://russianplanes.net/id237791


Что помешало разместить одним постом ?   :Biggrin: 

Там ещё добавили))

https://russianplanes.net/id238068

Кста, по слухам это был последний гидросалон в Геленджике..

----------


## Fencer

> Что помешало разместить одним постом ?


В разное время эти фотографии в интернете выкладывали...

----------


## OKA

" Китайцы испытали модель самолета с удлиненным крылом и расчалками


V1plus COMAC

Китайская корпорация COMAC провела первые летные испытания модели пассажирского лайнера, оснащенного передним горизонтальным оперением и удлиненным крылом с расчалками. Как пишет Avipeo, во время полета дистанционно управляемой модели разработчики проверили ее разными углами атаки и маневрированием. Все состоявшиеся проверки признаны успешными. В настоящее время специалисты занимаются анализом полученных во время летных испытаний данных.

Одним из способов улучшения летных характеристик самолетов и снижения расхода топлива в полете является снижение общей массы конструкции аппарата. При разработке нового самолета китайские специалисты намерены снизить общую массу летательного аппарата за счет значительного облегчения конструкции крыла. При этом само крыло выполнено более длинным. В конструкции удлиненного и облегченного крыла использованы расчалки, поддерживающие его и повышающие жесткость конструкции.

Разработчики полагают, что самолет такой конструкции будет в полете тратить меньше топлива по сравнению с сопоставимыми по размерам и пассажировместимости современными лайнерами. Разработка нового самолета ведется в рамках проекта V1plus. В летных испытаниях использовалась модель, выполненная в масштабе 1 к 10. Она оснащена четырьмя электромоторами с воздушными толкающими винтами. Два мотора установлены на правом и левом полукрыльях, а еще два — на хвостовом двухкилевом оперении.

В марте 2016 года испытания модели с расчаленным удлиненным крылом провели разработчики NASA и американского авиастроительного концерна Boeing. Испытания проводились в трансзвуковой аэродинамической трубе, а их основной целью была оценка течения и давления воздуха вокруг крыла, особенно в местах его соединения с расчалками. Для оценки использовались датчики воздушного давления, расположенные за пределами аэродинамической трубы и соединенные тонкими трубками с приемниками давления на передней кромке крыла.

Расчалки долгое время успешно и широко использовались в конструкции самолетов в первой половине XX века. В начале 1950-х годов во Франции компания Hurel-Dubois представила пассажирский самолет HD.31 с расчаленным удлиненным крылом. Разработчики сделали самолет с крылом такой конструкции для улучшения его аэродинамического качества, снижения расхода топлива и повышения комфорта пассажиров за счет некоторого уменьшения воздушной качки.


Hurel-Dubois HD.34 D.Ford / Anglo-French Aspects

Летательный аппарат прошел успешные испытания и был допущен к полетам на местных маршрутах. Основным оператором HD.31 и его модификаций должна была стать французская авиакомпания Air France. Позднее Hurel-Dubois представила несколько версий нового самолета, предназначенных для противолодочной борьбы, перевозки автомобилей, разведки и медицинской перевозки раненых. В общей сложности по проекту были построены 11 самолетов — три пассажирских и восемь разведывательных. Проект закрыли в конце 1950-х годов из-за нехватки средств.

Длина HD.31 составляла 23,6 метра, размах крыла — 45,3 метра. Летательный аппарат массой 12,3 тонны мог выполнять полеты на скорости до 280 километров в час на высоте до восьми тысяч метров. Дальность полета самолета составляла 2,2 тысячи километров.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/09/18/braced


 

https://www.avipeo.com/en/news/indus...ircraft-v1plus


Подкосы видны, расчалок не заметно))

----------


## OKA

" Аэрофлот получил в эксплуатацию пятидесятый российский самолет Superjet 100 (SSJ100). Это событие знаменует собой успешный итог исполнения двух твердых контрактов на поставку 30-ти и 20-ти машин SSJ100. 

Авиалайнеру с бортовым номером RA — 89115 присвоено имя русского живописца, мастера пейзажа Василия Дмитриевича Поленова. Торжественная презентация юбилейного самолета с участием руководства Аэрофлота и Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации состоялась сегодня в Шереметьево...


...В.Д. Поленов – выдающийся художник, открывший мир старинной русской усадьбы и тайну притягательной красоты национального пейзажа. Его самые известные картины – «Московский дворик», «Заросший пруд», «Разлив на Оке». Творчество Василия Поленова посвящено природе России с ее бескрайними полями, широколиственными лесами и могучими реками. В. Поленов большое внимание уделял детям, открыв в своей усадьбе детскую художественную школу и картинную галерею. "

Полностью сообщение :

ОАК :: Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация передала Аэрофлоту пятидесятый самолет Superjet 100

----------


## OKA

" Два летчика-испытателя и инженер-испытатель Европейского агентства по безопасности полетов (European Aviation Safety Agency, EASA) прошли обучение и выполнили полеты на самолете МС-21-300.

На первом этапе специалисты EASA изучили конструкцию и руководство по лётной эксплуатации самолета. В рамках второго этапа обучения, проводившегося на тренажерах и стендах, были отработаны основные полетные режимы. В их числе, в частности:

- взлет, заход на посадку и посадка с использованием посадочных систем и визуально;

- изучение характеристик устойчивости и управляемости самолета в различных режимах управления во всем допустимом диапазоне эксплуатационных высот, скоростей, весов и центровок;

- действия в особых случаях;

- достижение углов атаки, при которых срабатывает сигнализация о приближении к сваливанию.

После завершения теоретической и стендовой подготовки представители EASA выполнили серию полетов на самолете МС-21-300. В ходе полетов испытатели ознакомились с основными характеристиками устойчивости и управляемости машины, с заходом на посадку и уходом на второй круг, в том числе с имитацией отказа двигателя.

По результатам обучения специалисты EASA получили допуск к полетам по программе сертификационных испытаний самолета МС-21-300.

Курс теоретической и практической подготовки для специалистов EASA провели летчики-испытатели и ведущие инженеры Летно-испытательного и доводочного комплекса ОАО «ОКБ им. А.С.Яковлева» (в составе ПАО «Корпорация «Иркут»).

Герой России, летчик-испытатель ОАО «ОКБ им. А.С.Яковлева» Олег Кононенко отметил: «Благодаря большому опыту и высокому профессионализму наши европейские коллеги в кратчайшие сроки успешно освоили управление новым самолетом».
***
В настоящее время российский ближне-среднемагистральный узкофюзеляжный пассажирский лайнер МС-21-300 проходит сертификационные испытания. Представители российских авиационных властей и EASA совместно со специалистами Корпорации «Иркут» ведут работу по валидации самолета в восемнадцати рабочих группах. Участие летчиков-испытателей EASA в испытаниях новой авиатехники является обязательным условием для ее валидации Агентством. "

Фото :

Испытатели EASA выполнили полеты на самолете МС-21-300 -Новости -Пресс-центр

----------


## Fencer

В аэропорту Толмачёво пройдёт церемония передачи самолёта "Авиакомпании АЛРОСА» в Музей истории авиации.
29 сентября в аэропорту Толмачёво пройдёт торжественная церемония встречи самолёта Ту-154М «Ижма» "Авиакомпании АЛРОСА» (бортовой номер RA-85684), который совершит свой последний полёт. Напомним, что история самолёта Ту-154М «Ижма» легла в основу одной из сюжетных линий фильма «Ёлки-2». 
В связи с истечением срока действия сертификата лётной годности и с учётом плодотворного, более чем 20-ти летнего, сотрудничества, руководство "Авиакомпании АЛРОСА" приняло решение о передаче воздушного судна в Музей истории авиации аэропорта Толмачёво. 
Отметим, что в музее новосибирского аэропорта уже находятся два самолёта-памятника, авиакомпании «Сибирь» (S7 Airlines) – Ту-154М (бортовой номер RA-85628) и Ил-86 (бортовой номер RA-86097). 
«Для любой отрасли, а для гражданской авиации особенно, огромное значение имеет сохранение традиций и истории достижений прошлых поколений, — отметил генеральный директор АО «Аэропорт Толмачево» Евгений Янкилевич. — Именно поэтому в своё время было принято решение о создании музея авиации в новосибирском аэропорту Толмачёво. Уверен, благодаря поддержке наших партнёров-авиакомпаний, их вкладу в увековечивание истории авиации мы создадим музей авиации, наполненный самыми интересными экспонатами. https://m.vk.com/wall-114967016_3551

----------


## OKA

> В аэропорту Толмачёво пройдёт церемония передачи самолёта "Авиакомпании АЛРОСА» в Музей истории авиации.
> 29 сентября в аэропорту Толмачёво пройдёт торжественная церемония встречи самолёта Ту-154М «Ижма» "Авиакомпании АЛРОСА» (бортовой номер RA-85684), который совершит свой последний полёт. ..
> В связи с истечением срока действия сертификата лётной годности и с учётом плодотворного, более чем 20-ти летнего, сотрудничества, руководство "Авиакомпании АЛРОСА" приняло решение о передаче воздушного судна в Музей истории авиации аэропорта Толмачёво. 
> Отметим, что в музее новосибирского аэропорта уже находятся два самолёта-памятника, авиакомпании «Сибирь» (S7 Airlines) – Ту-154М (бортовой номер RA-85628) и Ил-86 (бортовой номер RA-86097). 
> «Для любой отрасли, а для гражданской авиации особенно, огромное значение имеет сохранение традиций и истории достижений прошлых поколений, — отметил генеральный директор АО «Аэропорт Толмачево» Евгений Янкилевич. — Именно поэтому в своё время было принято решение о создании музея авиации в новосибирском аэропорту Толмачёво. Уверен, благодаря поддержке наших партнёров-авиакомпаний, их вкладу в увековечивание истории авиации мы создадим музей авиации, наполненный самыми интересными экспонатами. https://m.vk.com/wall-114967016_3551






Хорошо, что спасли борт RA-85684 )

----------


## OKA

Посадка на воду :





© Dr. James Yaingeluo

https://pressfrom.info/us/news/world...-disaster.html

----------


## Avia M

50 лет назад совершил первый полет Ту-154 – пассажирский лайнер, не нуждающийся в представлении, который на несколько десятилетий определил облик советской гражданской авиации и который по праву можно считать одним из рукотворных символов советской эпохи.

https://www.gazeta.ru/science/2018/1...12006283.shtml

----------


## Avia M

Как выяснил “Ъ”, результаты комплексной проверки Счетной палатой самой громкой на сегодняшний день программы создания нового российского среднемагистрального самолета МС-21 оказались неутешительными. Аудиторы отмечают неоднократные изменения технической концепции и срывы сроков, а также резкий рост стоимости проекта, которая сейчас оценивается в рекордные 438 млрд руб. Причем для запуска серийного производства могут потребоваться дополнительные время и финансирование, а дополнительные риски создают западные санкции.

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3760126

История повторяется...

----------


## OKA

https://twitter.com/LuftwaffeAS

----------


## OKA

" Самолет для негабаритных грузов потеряет в весе


Beluga XL Airbus

Европейский авиастроительный концерн Airbus объявил о намерении разработать облегченный вариант своего нового самолета для негабаритных грузов Beluga XL. Как сообщает Flightglobal, такая доработка позволит избежать чрезмерно высоких аэропортовых сборов за сопровождение при посадке и навигационное обслуживание.

Большинство современных аэропортов рассчитывают сборы за услуги за диспетчерское сопровождение при посадке и навигационное обслуживание на основе паспортной максимальной взлетной массы самолетов, а не их реальной массы с грузом, указанной в декларации рейса.

Транспортные самолеты Beluga XL, разработанные специально для перевозки различных деталей самолетов, включая консоли крыла, имеют максимальную взлетную массу 227 тонн. При этом до этого показателя они будут загружены редко. Для того, чтобы снизить аэропортовые сборы, максимальную взлетную массу Beluga XL планируется уменьшить до 205 тонн.

Проект грузового самолета Beluga XL стартовал в ноябре 2014 года. В основу летательного аппарата положен лайнер A330-200. Новый самолет сможет перевозить грузы массой до 53 тонн. Длина Beluga XL составляет 63,1 метра, размах крыла — 60,3 метра, а высота — 18,9 метра. Самолет сможет выполнять полеты на расстояние до четырех тысяч километров при полной загрузке.

Airbus намерен перевозить новыми самолетами крылья пассажирских лайнеров A350 XWB. В один такой самолет поместятся две полностью собранные консоли крыла. В настоящее время концерну принадлежат пять грузовых самолетов Beluga, построенных в 1992-1999 годах на базе лайнера A300. Эти самолеты могут перевозить только по одной консоли крыла A350 XWB.

Первый полет Beluga XL состоялся 19 июля 2018 года в Тулузе на юго-западе Франции. В настоящее время самолет проходит сертификационные испытания, которые планируется завершить в будущем году. На 2019 год также запланирована поставка первого нового самолета.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/10/12/beluga

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3760126
> 
> История повторяется...


ибо не фиг было гробить проекты "Туполева" и "Ильюшина"... но тогда денег не хватило всем, а когда они появились - у кормушки уже стояли другие "фирмы" (((
к слову, раз уж про ГА - практически "выбитые" у нас Як-42М/Д по экономике на плече 1,5тыс км+-  гораздо эффективнее "бобиков" и "арбузов" (самые близкие по экономике ATR были, ну еще SRJ). Стоимость ВС, стоимость ЛПС, стоимость ТОиР...пресловутая топливная эффективность далеко не на первом месте, там, емнип, 22 фактора в расчете было, включая тарифы на аэродромное обслуживание в конкретном аэропорту ))) Но "Яки" на плече до 1,5 в расчете побеждали, и на 2,0 еще входили в "призёры"
Моё мнение, и мнение большинства преподавателей Киевского ордена Трудового Красного Знамени Института Инженеров Гражданской Авиации  - ГА СССР просто "слили" в 90-е чиновники минтранса, когда с одной стороны заносились деньги за "покьюпайте наще", с другой "топите своё", с третьей сняли пошлины, с четвёртой разрешили эксплуатацию ВС без перерегистрации в стране (и по нормам) базирования...; смех-смехом, но представительство "бобиков" вполне заносило СМИ денег за молчание в случае ЛП с машиной их производства! не афишировалось, но и "арбузы" такие же. Даже сейчас (хоть вроде и не 90-е) - подломилась "иномарка" - в СМИ бегло, мелким шрифтом; подломится наш - так сразу "первая полоса" (((
Больная тема

----------


## OKA

" Росавиация выдала сертификат типа на новый российский двигатель ПД-14 для пассажирского самолета МС-21, сообщила пресс-служба Минпромторга РФ.

"Авиационный двигатель ПД-14 получил сертификат типа. Документ был подписан руководителем Федерального агентства воздушного транспорта (Росавиация) Александром Нерадько", — говорится в сообщении.

Разработкой и производством силовой установки занимается Объединенная двигателестроительная корпорация (ОДК). Ожидается, что до конца 2018 года будет произведено и поставлено корпорации "Иркут" (разработчик и производитель самолета МС-21) три серийных двигателя ПД-14.

"Фактически, получение сертификата типа подтверждает готовность ПД-14 к реализации и эксплуатации. Можно констатировать: успешно создан первый в современной России турбореактивный двигатель для гражданской авиации", – приводятся в релизе слова министра промышленности и торговли Дениса Мантурова. Следующим этапом реализации проекта станет валидация сертификата типа ПД-14 в Европейском агентстве по безопасности полетов (EASA), которая намечена на 2019 год. "

https://ria.ru/economy/20181018/1530928034.html

----------


## OKA

" Новый китайский авиационный стартап Genghis Khan Airlines разместил заказ на 25 китайских же самолётов COMAC ARJ21-700 и собирается получить первый уже к концу текущего квартала. Старт операций планируется на начало 2019 года.


Крылья Чингисхана

Изначально названная Tianjiao Airlines, компания логично переименовалась в честь самого известного монгола из-за выбора своей базы. А расположится она в аэропорту Байта (HET) города Хух-Хото, столицы автономного района Внутренняя Монголия.

Это небольшой по китайским меркам населённый пункт всего с 2,9 миллионами жителей, но самый привлекательный среди обделённой вниманием местных авиационных холдингов периферии.

Во-первых, здесь почти никого из конкурентов. В Байта базируются пять Boeing 737NG национального оператора Air China (CA) и открыт вторичный хаб Tianjin Airlines (GS) — эта компания запускает даже прямые сезонные чартеры в Москву (SVO). Но по меркам страны, переживающей авиационный бум, если нет собственного, отдельного перевозчика, — уже, значит, пусто.

Во-вторых, здесь стабильно. Экономика региона развивается устойчиво, наличие этнического меньшинства гарантирует внимание со стороны центральных властей и постоянный поток инвестиций.

В-третьих, во Внутренней Монголии много места и подходящая инфраструктура. В регионе площадью 1,183 миллиона квадратных километров построено 28 гражданских аэропортов.

В-четвёртых, скоростные железные дороги здесь не играют большой роли. Лишь крупнейший промышленный и административный центры района — Баотоу и Хух-Хото, соответственно, — связаны друг с другом линией, рассчитанной на движение в 300 км/ч. До столицы страны она не доходит, с основной скоростной сетью не связана. Местная авиакомпания может смело рассчитывать на местный же бизнес-трафик.

Tianjin Airlines хоть и открывает летом прямые рейсы в Москву, тоже для развития сети не годится: у этой авиакомпании группы HNA большие проблемы с финансами

Планы

Администрация гражданской авиации Китая (CAAC) выдаёт сертификаты эксплуатанта только региональным операторам. Поэтому не нужно удивляться, что желающие войти на рынок авиаперевозок начинают с окраинных аэропортов и маленьких самолётов.

Тем более, что и ресурсы в этом случае привлечь относительно легко. Местные аффилированные с региональной властью финансовые группы быстро инвестируют нужные суммы: стартовый капитал в 3 миллиарда юаней был получен Genghis Khan Airlines от Inner Mongolia Communications Investment (Group) Co Ltd.

С такими деньгами Хао Юйтао, президент новой авиакомпании, в понедельник, 15 октября, подписал в Пекине контракт с COMAC на внушительный флот из 25 ARJ21, которые будут поставляться в течение пяти лет. Их выведут на 60 маршрутов между 40 аэропортами.

Ещё через три года — к 2026-му — самолётов станет 50, аэропортов 80, а линий между ними — 150.

Но и это ещё не всё.

По случаю огромного заказа, COMAC откроет в Хух-Хото (инвестиции центра в этнические окраины!) школу пилотов, центр техобслуживания и ремонта для ARJ21, в котором позднее будут проходить ТО новый китайский самолёт C919 и даже пока не созданный китайско-российский широкофюзеляжный CR929.

Первый китайский реактивный самолёт, как он есть

Advanced Regional Jet (ARJ21 Xiangfeng, Летящий феникс) — китайский региональный реактивный самолёт, созданный COMAC на основе McDonnell Douglas MD-90 и его дериватива Boeing 717 (официально это не признаётся). Базовая версия ARJ21-700 способна брать на борт до 90 пассажиров и перевозить их на расстояние до 2 200 километров (3 700 километров в исполнении ER с дополнительными топливными баками).

Является прямым конкурентом Embraer E-Jet и E-Jet E2, Bombardier CRJ1000 и Sukhoi Superjet в относительно узком сегменте реактивных узкофюзеляжных самолётов вместимостью от 70 до 130 мест, используемых преимущественно на региональных маршрутах. Финальная сборка проводится на головном предприятии COMAC в Шанхае у лётного поля аэропорта Пудун (PVG).

В качестве двигателей установлены два General Electric популярной в этом классе модели CF34-10A с тягой 75,87 кН каждый.

В 2008 году производитель отчитывался о твёрдых заказах на 302 машины, однако к моменту ввода в эксплуатацию публично обсуждаются поставки только Chengdu Airlines (EU) — дочерней структуре Sichuan Airlines (3U), авиакомпании, контролируемой правительством провинции Сычуань. На сегодняшний день этот оператор использует семь самолётов этой модели.

То есть, контракт с Genghis Khan Airlines — второй реальный заказ на ARJ21. "

Полностью с фото :

https://aviator.guru/blog/4332730482...a-25-kitayskih

----------


## OKA

" Фирма "Бомбардье" обратилась в суд на компанию "Мицубиси" за кражу информации, составляющую коммерческую тайну. Конкретно - по порядку проведения сертификации пассажирского самолета и особенностей его летных испытаний. У японцев там обломные проблемы. Например, первый опытный самолет MRJ пришлось "перезакладывать" в производстве, так как пропустили этап начала сертификации. Задержка работ уже пять лет... Как оказалось, японцы воспользовались "бедственным положением" канадской фирмы, которая, напомню, уже несколько лет проводит массовые сокращения своих сотрудников (тысячами). Японцы просто на бирже труда "подбирают" бывших сотрудников "Бомбардье" и, чтобы удостоверится, что они являются носителями нужной информации, требуют заранее поделиться ею. Благо сейчас "компьютерный век" - бумаг много не надо, а свои документы "народ" предусмотрительно уносит на флэшках - "на всякий случай". Вот с кого-то пара страниц из "Пауэр пойнт", с кого-то сотню страниц в "Ворде", глядишь, японцами на новое кимоно, то есть на сертификацию. История эта по утверждению канадцев длится аж с 2015 г. (когда проблемы японцев стали очевидны), и их канадцы неоднократно "предупреждали". Типа, не брать на работу бывших своих сотрудников? ага - "рынок, свобода!" Помните, как СССР запрещал выезд за рубеж носителей гостайны? Как осуждали, как осуждали!

В общем в суде канадцы требуют "вернуть ущерб деньгами" и не брать на работу бывших своих сотрудников. Народ ждет, что там японцы в ответ скажут (скорее, куда пошлют :-) "

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/385385.html

----------


## OKA

" Модель тяжелого экранолета испытали продувкой вблизи экрана


Модель экранолета вблизи экрана ЦАГИ

Специалисты подмосковного Центрального аэрогидродинамического института имени Жуковского провели новый этап продувочных испытаний модели тяжелого транспортного экранолета. Согласно сообщению института, в этот раз ученые исследовали аэродинамику модели вблизи экрана, имитирующего земную поверхность. По итогам испытаний специалисты проведут анализ полученных данных и доработают модель экранолета.

При полете самолета на небольшом расстоянии от земли он попадает под действие экранного эффекта, который проявляется тем, что возмущения воздушного потока от крыла доходят до плоской поверхности, отражаются от нее и возвращаются к крылу. Таким образом возникает воздушная подушка, дающая дополнительную подъемную силу летательному аппарату. Суда, летающие с использованием экранного эффекта, называются экранопланами, а аппараты, способные «отрываться» от экрана и подниматься на высоту в самолетном режиме, — экранолетами.

Во время продувочных испытаний модели тяжелого экранолета вблизи экрана, исследователи проверяли основные аэродинамические характеристики, включая устойчивость и управляемость модели в условиях экранного эффекта. После завершения анализа полученных данных исследователи приступят к продувке модели в аэродинамической трубе с визуализацией обтекания поверхностей планера экранолета. По какому методу будет производиться визуализация, не уточняется. Чаще всего исследователи начинают такие исследования с метода шелковинок.

Шелковинки представляют собой тонкие легкие нити, по выстраиванию или колебанию которых в воздушном потоке аэродинамической трубы можно делать выводы об аэродинамической компоновке аппарата.

Проект экранолета, разработкой которого занимаются специалисты Центрального аэрогидродинамического института имени Жуковского, аппарат сможет выполнять межконтинентальные перелеты дальностью не менее шести тысяч километров. Сами разработчики называют его тяжелым транспортным самолетом интегральной схемы. Большую часть полета экранолет будет находиться в зоне действия экранного эффекта на высоте от трех до 12 метров от земной или водной поверхности. Благодаря этому аппарат будет тратить меньше топлива. Взлетать и садиться экранолет сможет с обычных взлетно-посадочных полос.

Предполагается, что перспективный экранолет получит несущий фюзеляж и относительно короткое крыло. В фюзеляже будут размещены грузовые отсеки. Загрузка в эти отсеки будет производиться через откидные люки. Экранолет сможет перевозить грузы, в том числе и в стандартных грузовых контейнерах, общей массой до 500 тонн. Проектом экранолета предполагается использование криогенного топлива — сжиженного природного газа.

Ранее стало известно, что Таганрогский авиационный научно-технический комплекс имени Бериева возобновил проектирование сверхтяжелого транспортного гидросамолета Бе-2500. Проект находится на стадии эскизного проектирования; разработчики «смотрят летно-технические характеристики, смотрят заказчиков». По завершении эскизного проектирования предприятие примет решение о дальнейшей судьбе проекта. Проектирование гидросамолета Бе-2500 «Нептун» велось с конца 1980-х годов и было прекращено в начале 2010-х годов.

Проект предусматривал создание летательного аппарата, который мог бы передвигаться как в режиме экрана над водой подобно экраноплану, так и в самолетном режиме на высоте. Такой аппарат принято называть экранолетом. Ожидалось, что Бе-2500 получит фюзеляж длиной 115,5 метра, крыло размахом 125,5 метра. Взлетный вес экранолета должен был составить не менее 2,5 тысячи тонн. В режиме экраноплана «Нептун» мог бы передвигаться на скорости в 450 километров в час, а в режиме самолета — 770 километров в час. Экранолет мог бы перевозить грузы массой до одной тысячи тонн на расстояние до 16 тысяч километров.
Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/10/24/groundeffect

Неугомонные  :Biggrin: 

Сразу бы солнцелёт для себя построили, на тыщу человек и стопиццот тонн груза))  Но лететь строго ночью .

----------


## Avia M

6 ноября 2018 г., AEX.RU –  Сегодня  в аэропорту Тулузы, Франция впервые поднялся в воздух самолет А330-800neo - прототип младшей модели новейшей модификации самолета А330 производства компании Airbus. 
https://www.aex.ru/news/2018/11/6/190083/

----------


## Avia M

среднемагистральные российские самолеты МС-21 из-за неготовности отдельных узлов поступят на российский рынок не в 2019 году, а во второй половине 2020 года. По просьбе разработчика — корпорации «Иркут» — сертификация МС-21 в России отложена более чем на год, на июль 2020 года. В Европе самолет получит сертификат не раньше конца 2021 года, при этом Европейское агентство авиационной безопасности (EASA), видимо, не признает результаты российских испытаний. В таком случае, по данным “Ъ”, Росавиация применит зеркальные меры — откажется признавать сертификаты EASA на импортную авиатехнику.

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3813832

----------


## Avia M

Фюзеляж самолета МС-21-300, предназначенного для проведения ресурсных испытаний, доставлен на аэродром «Раменское» (г. Жуковский) с аэродрома Иркутского авиационного завода – филиала ПАО «Корпорация «Иркут» (в составе ОАК). Об этом сообщает пресс-служба корпорации.

"Специалисты Корпорации совместно с работниками предприятий-участников кооперации и сотрудниками ЦАГИ проведут сборку планера самолета МС-21-300 и установят систему нагружения.  Ресурсные испытания самолета проводятся для подтверждения конструкторских решений с точки зрения усталостной прочности и эксплуатационной живучести. В ходе испытаний планер подвергнется многократным нагружениям, имитирующим не менее 180 тысяч полетов", - отметили в корпорации.

В настоящее время в летных сертификационных испытаниях принимают участие два самолета МС-21-300. Завершена сборка и монтаж систем третьего летного самолета МС-21-300, ведется финальная отработка его систем. Завершается сборка фюзеляжа четвертой летной машины. 

Начата сборка отсеков фюзеляжа самолета МС-21-300, предназначенного для поставки заказчику.

----------


## Fencer

Больше не Сухой: Суперджет сменил имя komсity.ru

----------


## Avia M

> Больше не Сухой





> нежелания ассоциироваться с военными самолётами «Сухого»


Понятное дело, после таких "действенных шагов", продажи "не Сухого" резко увеличатся... :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> Фюзеляж самолета МС-21-300, предназначенного для проведения ресурсных испытаний, доставлен на аэродром «Раменское» (г. Жуковский) с аэродрома Иркутского авиационного завода – филиала ПАО «Корпорация «Иркут» (в составе ОАК). Об этом сообщает пресс-служба корпорации.
> 
> "Специалисты Корпорации совместно с работниками предприятий-участников кооперации и сотрудниками ЦАГИ проведут сборку планера самолета МС-21-300 и установят систему нагружения.  Ресурсные испытания самолета проводятся для подтверждения конструкторских решений с точки зрения усталостной прочности и эксплуатационной живучести. В ходе испытаний планер подвергнется многократным нагружениям, имитирующим не менее 180 тысяч полетов", - отметили в корпорации.
> 
> В настоящее время в летных сертификационных испытаниях принимают участие два самолета МС-21-300. Завершена сборка и монтаж систем третьего летного самолета МС-21-300, ведется финальная отработка его систем. Завершается сборка фюзеляжа четвертой летной машины. 
> 
> Начата сборка отсеков фюзеляжа самолета МС-21-300, предназначенного для поставки заказчику.





https://vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2875121.htm

----------


## Avia M

Российская компания "Ильюшин" на переговорах в Буэнос-Айресе предложила Аргентине купить Ил-96 в различных версиях и комплектациях.

https://tass.ru/ekonomika/5872012

Логично. Внутренний рынок данными машинами "насыщен", далее экспорт...

----------


## OKA

> Российская компания "Ильюшин" на переговорах в Буэнос-Айресе предложила Аргентине купить Ил-96 в различных версиях и комплектациях.
> 
> https://tass.ru/ekonomika/5872012
> 
> Логично. Внутренний рынок данными машинами "насыщен", далее экспорт...


И сразу купили)) Причём все. В "версиях и комплектациях "  :Biggrin:

----------


## Fencer

Секретный авиазавод https://zen.yandex.ru/media/russos/s...8f8?&from=feed

----------


## Avia M

Сибирский научно-исследовательский институт авиации им. С. А. Чаплыгина (ФГУП "СибНИА"; входит во ФГБУ "НИЦ "Институт им. Н. Е. Жуковского") провел новое летное испытание самолета-лаборатории Як-40. Эта машина впервые была оснащена более мощными двигателями Honeywell, чем ранее, и абсолютно новым крылом. Таким образом, новосибирские специалисты практически завершили исследовательские работы для будущего проекта легкого реактивного самолета, который курирует Минпромторг.   

СибНИА испытал в полете Як-40 с композитным крылом | Авиатранспортное обозрение

----------


## Avia M

> Больше не Сухой: Суперджет сменил имя komсity.ru


Г-н Мантуров в курсе? :Confused: 

Четверть выпущенных самолетов Sukhoi Superjet 100 (SSJ-100) уже проданы за рубеж, Россия рассчитывает на увеличение спроса на них на зарубежных рынках. Об этом заявил министр промышленности и торговли РФ Денис Мантуров на заседании российско-итальянской межправительственной комиссии по торгово-экономическому сотрудничеству.

https://tass.ru/ekonomika/5922948

----------


## Fencer

В ФГУП «Госкорпорация по ОрВД» будут отмечать День специалиста эксплуатации радиотехнического оборудования и связи Новости

----------


## OKA

https://mil-avia.livejournal.com/571408.html

" Международная ассоциация воздушного транспорта (IATA) занялась разработкой системы, с помощью которой авиакомпании смогут заранее узнавать о зонах турбулентности. Согласно сообщению IATA, система, получившая название Turbulence Aware, создается при поддержке 12 авиакомпании, которые и станут ее испытывать.

Турбулентностью принято называть неравномерные воздушные потоки в атмосфере Земли. Зоны с такими неравномерными потоками редкостью не являются и их можно относительно точно прогнозировать. Например, такие зоны существуют на стыке теплых и холодных воздушных потоков над горами или между морем и сушей или на границе облаков.

Существует и турбулентность ясного неба. Зоны с ней стандартными средствами практически невозможно обнаружить — в них практически полностью отсутствует облачность, а погодный радар на борту самолета не выявляет каких-либо атмосферных аномалий. Зоны с такой турбулентностью пилоты облетают, опираясь на информацию из сообщений самолетов, уже побывавших в них.

Иногда попадание самолета в турбулентность может заканчиваться травмированием пассажиров. Так, в сентябре текущего года 29 пассажиров внутреннего рейса мексиканской авиакомпании Volaris из-за сильной тряски самолета, попавшего в зону турбулентности, получили различные травмы.

В мае 2017 года 27 пассажиров российского лайнера авиакомпании «Аэрофлот» были травмированы, когда самолет при подлете к Таиланду попал в турбулентность ясного неба. По данным Федерального управления гражданской авиации, в США в 2017 году из-за турбулентности травмы получили 12 пассажиров и пять членов экипажей.

Подробнее о природных явлениях, с которыми можно столкнуться в полете, вы можете почитать в нашем материале «Полет святого Эльма».

Разработкой информационной системы, которая позволит авиакомпаниям заранее получать сведения о зонах турбулентности, специалисты IATA занялись в июне 2018 года. До конца года разработку планируется завершить, а с февраля 2019-го — начать ее испытания. Если проверки пройдут успешно, доступ к Turbulence Aware откроют для всех авиакомпаний с 2020 года.

Новая система будет собирать, перепроверять и обрабатывать анонимизированные данные о зонах турбулентности от пилотов самолетов, попавших в них, а также от диспетчеров и погодных служб. Благодаря этому специалисты надеются создать базу данных о зонах турбулентности, которая будет обновляться в режиме реального времени.

В проекте Turbulence Aware участие принимают авиакомпании Aer Lingus, Air France, China Southern, Japan Airlines, Qantas, United и некоторые другие.

В 2013 году британские исследователи обнародовали прогноз, по которому глобальное потепление климата приведет к существенному увеличению частоты образования зон турбулентности. По оценке ученых, в ближайшие 40 лет турбулентные течения в атмосфере станут на 10-40 процентов мощнее.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/12/18/turbulence

----------


## Fencer

Второй опытный образец легкого военно-транспортного самолета Ил-112В (0102) отправили на испытания в Центральный аэрогидродинамический институт (ЦАГИ, город Жуковский). В настоящее время в несколько этапов проводится транспортировка элементов планера самолета с территории ПАО «ВАСО» в Воронеже в подмосковный Жуковский. В ночь на вторник в ЦАГИ были доставлены секции крыла самолета.

Title

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id242751

----------


## Avia M

Бразильская самолетостроительная компания Embraer и авиакомпания Republic Airways, крупнейший в мире оператор самолетов Embraer, семейства E-Jet, подписали твердый контракт на приобретение  100 самолетов E175. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба Embraer.

E-Jet и Superjet, при схожих характеристиках имеют такой разный спрос...

Embraer 175 Википедия
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sukhoi...оставки

----------


## OKA

" Полиции Сассекса пока не удалось установить точную причину длительного закрытия лондонского аэропорта Гэтвик, пишет The Guardian. Следователи уже отпустили ранее двоих задержанных подозреваемых в организации полетов дронов над аэропортом, объявив, что пока не обнаружено ни одного доказательства, что беспилотники действительно летали в воздушном пространстве Гэтвика. При этом Лейбористская партия Великобритании уже призвала к проведению независимого расследования инцидента, обвинив власти в запоздалой реакции на нарушение.

Гэтвик был закрыт 20 декабря после того, как его сотрудники сообщили об обнаружении над аэропортом двух дронов. Взлетно-посадочную полосу закрыли в 21:00 по местному времени (полночь по Москве). Аэропорт открыли в 3 часа ночи, но вновь закрыли спустя всего 45 минут, когда над ним вновь были замечены дроны. В общей сложности Гэтвик не работал 32 часа. Его закрытие затронуло более 140 тысяч человек. В общей сложности за все время, что был закрыт аэропорт, дроны были замечены более 50 раз.

Диспетчеры закрывали взлетно-посадочную полосу, опасаясь, что дроны могут столкнуться с пассажирскими самолетами. Вскоре после инцидента полиция Сассекса объявила, что это могла быть запланированная акция по срыву работы аэропорта. В пятницу на прошлой неделе полицейские обнаружили на северной границе аэропорта обломки дрона, а также задержали двоих подозреваемых в несанкционированных полетах беспилотников. Спустя 36 часов допросов задержанных отпустили, сняв с них все обвинения.

По заявлению полиции Сассекса, исследование обнаруженных обломков дрона пока ничего не дало и, вероятнее всего, не даст. Дело в том, что обломки находились под дождем, который смыл с них все возможные улики. Кроме того, дождь мог смыть и следы, оставленные оператором дрона. В полиции также отметили, что, вероятно, на момент закрытия Гэтвика и позже дронов над ним вообще не было. Впрочем, однозначно утверждать это они не могут.

Между тем, руководство аэропорта Гэтвик объявило награду в размере 50 тысяч фунтов стерлингов (63,4 тысячи долларов) за информацию, которая позволит найти и арестовать виновных в несанкционированных полетах беспилотников.

Летом 2017 года аэропорт Гэтвик уже закрывался на несколько минут после того, как заходящий на посадку самолет чуть было не столкнулся с дроном. Тогда виновных в нарушении воздушного пространства аэропорта найти не удалось. В Великобритании случаи несанкционированных полетов дронов над аэропортами довольно часты. Так, по данным британской исследовательской организации UK Airprox Board, в 2016 году в Великобритании был зафиксирован 71 случай полетов дронов над аэропортами, а за первые девять месяцев 2017 года — 64 случая.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/12/25/nodrones

Даже про котейку Скрипалей и Петрова с Васечкиным шутить остоп-ло))

----------


## Fencer

> Второй опытный образец легкого военно-транспортного самолета Ил-112В (0102) отправили на испытания в Центральный аэрогидродинамический институт (ЦАГИ, город Жуковский). В настоящее время в несколько этапов проводится транспортировка элементов планера самолета с территории ПАО «ВАСО» в Воронеже в подмосковный Жуковский. В ночь на вторник в ЦАГИ были доставлены секции крыла самолета.
> 
> Title
> 
> Источник https://russianplanes.net/id242751


https://russianplanes.net/id243022
https://russianplanes.net/id243025

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 26 декабря. /ТАСС/. Третий экземпляр самолета МС-21, разрабатываемого корпорацией "Иркут" (входит в Объединенную авиастроительную корпорацию, ОАК) построен и переведен из цеха окончательной сборки в летно-испытательное подразделение, сообщается в пресс-релизе Минпромторга РФ. Также идет сборка четвертого экземпляра.

https://tass.ru/ekonomika/5953800

----------


## Fencer

«Иркут» начал собирать первые серийные МС-21 https://www.vedomosti.ru/business/ne...6/790404-ms-21

----------


## OKA

" С сайта "Сухого": 27 декабря в Бангкоке, Таиланд, в рамках работы Межправительственной комиссии по экономическому сотрудничеству между Россией и Таиландом компания Гражданские самолеты Сухого подписала трехстороннее соглашение о намерениях с тайской компанией Kom Airlines Company Limited и организацией по ТОиР — WishV... на поставку шести SSJ100 в период с 2019 по 2020 год. В соответствии с предварительной договоренностью самолеты будут поставлены в компоновке на 100 мест и будут использоваться для перевозок как внутри страны, там и по ближайшим международным направлениям. В настоящее время компания WishV проходит процесс одобрения как станция технического обслуживания и ремонта (ТОиР) самолетов типа SSJ100 в Таиланде.

Вероятно поставка трех "суперджетов" в ВВС Таиланда была воспринята благоприятно, да и центр по обслуживанию в том числе самолетов ВВС не помешает..."

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/406818.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

Минфин США отказался выдавать экспортный сертификат на продажу самолета Sukhoi Superjet 100 в Иран, сообщает израильский портал iHLS.
Отмечается, что более десяти процентов деталей российского лайнера производятся в Америке, что делает необходимым одобрение сделки Казначейством США.

https://ria.ru/20190106/1549069730.h...medium=desktop

Обратная сторона интеграции...

----------


## Let_nab

> Минфин США отказался выдавать экспортный сертификат на продажу самолета Sukhoi Superjet 100 в Иран, сообщает израильский портал iHLS.
> Отмечается, что более десяти процентов деталей российского лайнера производятся в Америке, что делает необходимым одобрение сделки Казначейством США.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20190106/1549069730.h...medium=desktop
> 
> Обратная сторона интеграции...


Хотя в 2017 году они прилично сократили убытки, но в 18 опять всё стало безрадостно...

----------


## OKA

> Хотя в 2017 году они прилично сократили убытки, но в 18 опять всё стало безрадостно...


Это ж где такая открытая информация публиковалась ? )))

----------


## Let_nab

> Это ж где такая открытая информация публиковалась ? )))



Вас в Гугле забанили? Эта информация в СМИ есть, с сети всё опубликовано... Вот первую попавшуюся заскринил.

----------


## OKA

"  4 разведывательных самолета Ту-154М ВВС НОАК

 

Первый гражданский Ту переоборудовали в вариант для радиотехнической разведки еще в 1992 году, а полноценный проект разработки самолета стратегической и оперативной разведки на базе Ту стартовал в 1994 году. Важнейшим достижением было создание для него РЛС бокового обзора с синтезированной апертурой L-диапазона, имеется также система передачи данных через спутник в реальном времени.

Утверждается, что их всего не менее 8 самолетов. Помимо 5 человек экипажа, на самолете 25 операторов. Самолеты существуют в модификациях радиотехнической разведки, РЭБ и оптической разведки (видимо, по сути, каждая машина индивидуальна). "

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1440719.html

----------


## OKA

" Весело помахивая хвостиком..." ))

----------


## OKA

" Как пишет газета «Коммерсантъ» в материале Ивана Синергиева, Германа Костринского и Владимира Дзагуто «Санкции махнули «черным крылом». Самолет МС-21 может остаться без импортных композитов», санкции США перекрыли поставки из Америки и Японии материалов для композитного крыла самолета МС-21. Теперь Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК) и «Ростех» пытаются найти возможность выпуска аналогов в России, но для этого нужны длительные ОКР и сертификация, что может задержать запуск самолета в серию с 2020 года на несколько лет. Другой вариант — заменить композиты на металл, но в ОАК это рассматривать не хотят и утверждают, что решат вопрос. Эксперты согласны, что отказ от «черного крыла» лишает смысла проект, стоимость которого оценивалась Счетной палатой в 438 млрд руб.

Санкции США в отношении АО «Аэрокомпозит» (входит в ОАК) и АО «ОНПП "Технология" имени Ромашина» («Ростех») поставили под угрозу создание композитного «черного крыла» для текущего ключевого перспективного проекта в российском гражданском авиапроме — самолета МС-21. О сложностях с поставками импортных композитов “Ъ” рассказали два топ-менеджера отрасли и подтвердил высокопоставленный чиновник в аппарате правительства. По их словам, ряд компонентов для композитов, использовавшихся для крыла и части киля, шли из США и Японии, но недавно под давлением Вашингтона отгрузка прекратилась. Речь идет о компонентах производства американской Hexcel и японской Toray Industries.

МС-21 должен стать первым среднемагистральным самолетом, созданным в постсоветской России, а удлиненное композитное крыло — одним из его конкурентных преимуществ. Оно повышает экономичность машины и увеличивает ширину салона по сравнению с аналогами от Boeing и Airbus. Сейчас готовы три опытных образца МС-21-300 с «американской» нитью, четвертый самолет в стадии сборки. Весь проект, как писал “Ъ” 5 октября 2018 года, Счетная палата оценивала в 438 млрд руб.

«Оставшийся запас композитов рассчитан на шесть самолетов, обсуждаются пути решения проблемы»,— уточнил один из собеседников “Ъ”. Вариантов немного, признается другой, с учетом «весьма крепких» американо-японских отношений рассчитывать на возобновление поставок не стоит: «Теперь придется брать либо китайские композиты, которые в два раза толще и тяжелее, либо ждать, когда российские предприятия смогут создать что-то похожее». Теоретически специализацию может освоить Елабужский завод композитных изделий, но придется провести ОКР и найти станочно-производственный парк, подчеркивает он, «а это приведет к сдвигу сроков вправо как минимум до 2025 года».

Второй вариант — подключение к импортозамещению структур «Росатома», «они уже обещали рассмотреть варианты оказания помощи». По данным “Ъ”, проблема обсуждалась на совещании с участием чиновников правительства, структур ОАК и «Ростеха», а также «Росатома». По итогам «композитный дивизион» «Росатома» (Umatex) согласился участвовать в проекте разработки и тестировании материалов для МС-21, заказчиком работ станет «Аэрокомпозит». Но, как заметил один из собеседников “Ъ”, сейчас в РФ нет предприятий, производящих такие авиакомпоненты, и прогнозировать сроки для ОКР крайне сложно.

Третий вариант — самый радикальный: по сведениям “Ъ”, ЦАГИ и НИЦ им. Жуковского предложили избавиться от композитов в МС-21 и перепроектировать крыло и киль в металле. Это сократит сроки задержки программы, но «убьет композиты, которые подавались как одно из основных преимуществ лайнера», говорит собеседник “Ъ”. Также, по мнению источников “Ъ”, замена материала чревата сложностями с сертификацией МС-21: необходим повторный цикл испытаний, что скажется и на сроках.

В «Росатоме» не стали комментировать ситуацию.

В «Ростехе» называют проблему «надуманной»: «Есть надежные зарубежные поставщики композитов, есть собственные разработки. Без необходимых материалов авиастроение в любом случае не останется, отказ от использования в МС-21 композитов даже не рассматривается». Отвечая на вопрос о том, правда ли, что японская компания под давлением США перестала поставлять в РФ композиты, которые использовались в крыле МС-21, в аппарате вице-премьера Юрия Борисова заявили “Ъ”: «В правительстве в деталях знакомы со всем, что происходит с МС-21. Проблем, ставящих проект под угрозу, на данный момент не существует».

В ОАК связывают санкции в отношении «Аэрокомпозита» с конкуренцией в нише высокомаржинальных среднемагистральных самолетов. «Эта гражданская компания никак не связана с ОПК, после включения "Аэрокомпозита" в санкционные списки мы начали процедуру обжалования»,— подчеркивают в корпорации. В РФ есть мощности, компетенции и поставщики, необходимые для создания полимеров, при финансовой и организационной поддержке Минпромторга осваивается цепочка производства, заверяют в ОАК.

«Замена материала не влечет конструктивных изменений и может быть оформлена дополнением к сертификату типа без изменения сроков сертификации»,— утверждают в корпорации, обещая выдержать сроки поставок МС-21 «Аэрофлоту», которые запланированы на 2020 год. В Минпромторге «присоединились» к комментарию ОАК, в «Аэрофлоте» и Росавиации отказались обсуждать ситуацию.

Исполнительный директор «Авиапорта» Олег Пантелеев считает, что создание МС-21 без композитного крыла не имеет смысла, поскольку «есть готовый Ту-204 с металлическим крылом без санкционных рисков», незначительное перепроектирование под двигатель ПД-14 позволит повысить его эффективность. Но это не приведет к созданию лайнера, «конкурентоспособного в сравнении с новейшими Boeing и Airbus». Эксперт полагает, что авиапрому важно получить компетенции в производстве «черного крыла»: тогда перед самолетом откроется не только российский, но и другие рынки, в том числе иранский. Эти технологии важны и для кооперации с Китаем по дальнемагистральному CR929, добавляет Олег Пантелеев, так как «без крыла участие России в совместном проекте будет выглядеть довольно бледно»."

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3489974.html

----------


## OKA

" Boeing доработал удлиненное расчаленное крыло для более быстрого полета



Модель Boeing 737 с Т-образным хвостовым оперением и удлиненным расчаленным крылом в трансзвуковой аэродинамической трубе NASA

Американский авиастроительный концерн Boeing представил доработанный проект удлиненного расчаленного крыла для пассажирских самолетов. Согласно сообщению концерна, благодаря оптимизации некоторых элементов крыла удалось повысить показатель крейсерской скорости полета для него с изначальных 0,7-0,75 до 0,8 числа Маха (с 864-926 до 987 километров час).

Разработка удлиненного расчаленного крыла ведется концерном Boeing по заказу NASA с начала 2010-х годов. В рамках проекта оно носит название трансзвукового расчаленного крыла (Transonic Truss-Braced Wing, TTBW). Крыло представляет собой значительно более тонкие и длинные по сравнению с обычным крылом консоли. С нижней стороны они поддерживаются специальной изогнутой расчалкой.

Считается, что по сравнению с обычным свободнонесущим крылом трансзвуковое расчаленное будет намного легче. При этом расчалка будет принимать на себя часть аэродинамической нагрузки и обеспечивать устойчивость к изгибанию. Это, в свою очередь, позволит сделать крыло существенно длиннее, улучшив летные и экономические характеристики самолета.

Наконец, тонкий профиль крыла позволит существенно снизить его лобовое сопротивление и немного повысить аэродинамическое качество. В сочетании с расчалкой по сравнению с обычным новое крыло будет совершать меньше колебаний, а значит сделает возможными пассажирские полеты на трансзвуковых скоростях, то есть скоростях, близких к скорости звука.

Первые продувочные испытания удлиненного расчаленного крыла были проведены в 2016 году. Они проводились в трансзвуковой аэродинамической трубе, а их основной целью была оценка течения и давления воздуха вокруг крыла, особенно в местах его соединения с расчалкой.


Рендер лайнера Boeing 737 с Т-образным хвостовым оперением и доработанным трансзвуковым расчаленным крылом Boeing

Для оценки использовались датчики воздушного давления, расположенные за пределами аэродинамической трубы и соединенные тонкими трубками с приемниками давления на передней кромке крыла. Кроме того, оценку воздушных потоков исследователи производили методом цветной масляной пленки — на поверхность самолета наносилась специальная краска, начинавшая течь под воздействием ветра.

Проведенные продувочные испытания показали улучшение аэродинамических показателей трансзвукового расчаленного крыла по сравнению с обычным свободнонесущим крылом. Испытания проходило крыло, установленное на модель пассажирского лайнера Boeing 737. Его показатели сравнивались с обычным крылом этого самолета.

Размах трансзвукового расчаленного крыла составляет 51,8 метра. Его предполагается оснастить складными консолями, чтобы при операциях аэропорту его размах не превышал размаха обычного крыла Boeing 787 — 35,9 метра. В целом проект предполагает, что первые лайнеры с расчаленными крыльями появятся в середине 2030-х годов.

По сравнению с базовым проектом конструкторы Boeing немного увеличили стреловидность трансзвукового крыла, одновременно сдвинув расчалку в сторону хвоста. Конструкторы утверждают, что благодаря такому решению им удалось добиться наилучшего распределения нагрузки на крыло и расчалку. Кроме того, разработчики немного увеличили хорду расчалки, увеличив ее вклад в формирование подъемной силы.

В целом, по оценке Boeing, пассажирский лайнер B737 с трансзвуковым расчаленным крылом в полете будет тратить на 8 процентов меньше топлива по сравнению с аналогичным самолетом с традиционным крылом. Продувочные испытания нового крыла планируется начать в ближайшие несколько месяцев.

В сентябре прошлого года китайская корпорация COMAC провела первые летные испытания модели пассажирского лайнера, оснащенного передним горизонтальным оперением и удлиненным крылом с расчалками. Во время полета дистанционно управляемой модели разработчики проверили ее разными углами атаки и маневрированием. Все состоявшиеся проверки признаны успешными.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/01/09/ttbw

----------


## Avia M

> Самолет МС-21 может остаться без импортных композитов»


Программа создания нового российского гражданского авиалайнера МС-21 будет реализована, правительство контролирует ситуацию. Об этом сообщили ТАСС в аппарате вице-премьера РФ Юрия Борисова.
 "В правительстве известны все детали ситуации с новым гражданским самолетом МС-21, она на контроле", - сказали в аппарате вице-премьера.
 "Угроз этому проекту, которые могут заблокировать его реализацию, нет", - добавили там.
 Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация не отказывалась и не планируется отказываться от использования композитных материалов в конструкции крыла авиалайнера МС-21.
Также рассматривается отказ от использования иностранных композитов в пользу российских поставщиков, которые сейчас находятся на этапе освоения технологии производства композитов.
 Более того в ОАК уточняли, что уже начали процедуру обжалования включения "Аэрокомпозита" в санкционный список: это полностью гражданская компания.

----------


## OKA

" Россия обеспечит перспективный самолет МС-21 агрегатами из отечественных композитных материалов в требуемые сроки, заявляют во ФГУП "Центральный аэрогидродинамический институт имени Жуковского" (ЦАГИ).

       "Созданные за последние годы в России компетенции позволяют в требуемые сроки создать крыло и другие агрегаты самолета МС-21 из отечественных композитных материалов, а также минимизировать задержку сертификации, связанную со сменой поставщиков отдельных компонентов", - говорится в сообщении института со ссылкой на его гендиректора Кирилла Сыпало и научного руководителя Сергея Чернышева.

       Как сообщала на прошлой неделе, ссылаясь на источники, газета "Коммерсантъ", санкции США в отношении "Аэрокомпозита" (входит в ПАО "ОАК") и "ОНПП "Технология" имени Ромашина" ("Ростех") поставили под угрозу создание композитного крыла для МС-21. По их данным, ряд компонентов для композитов, использовавшихся для крыла и части киля самолета, шли из США (компания Hexcel) и Японии (Toray Industries), но недавно под давлением Вашингтона отгрузка прекратилась. В ОАК при этом заявили, что программа МС-21 будет реализована с композитным крылом из отечественных компонентов. Работа над этим ведется с 2014 года с "Росатомом", ВИАМом, МГУ, "рядом частных компаний", утверждали в корпорации.

       Вместе с тем, по данным "Коммерсанта", ЦАГИ и НИЦ им. Жуковского предложили избавиться от композитов в МС-21 и перепроектировать крыло и киль в металле: это сократит сроки задержки программы, но "убьет композиты, которые подавались как одно из основных преимуществ лайнера". Также, по мнению источников издания, замена материала чревата сложностями с сертификацией МС-21: необходим повторный цикл испытаний, что скажется и на сроках.

       "Вопрос "композит или металл" применительно к крылу и другим силовым конструкциям самолета МС-21 действительно обсуждался, но это было 10 лет назад, - заявили в ЦАГИ в понедельник. - Годы, прошедшие с момента принятия решения о применении в конструкции МС-21 композитного крыла и оперения, опыт реализации этого решения подтвердили правильность выбора. Поэтому сегодня вопрос о металлическом крыле для самолета МС-21 не рассматривается".

       Исходные материалы, безусловно, важны, признают в ЦАГИ, "но гораздо более значимо, что в России создана школа разработки силовых авиационных конструкций из композитов". "В ее рамках сформированы совершенные цифровые модели деталей и агрегатов различного назначения, разработаны новые конструктивно-силовые схемы крыла и оперения, отрабатываются методики проектирования летательных аппаратов из композитных материалов. В ходе статических испытаний самолета МС-21-300 и его агрегатов удалось верифицировать методики прочностных расчетов. Российские ученые и конструкторы научились оптимизировать параметры композитных узлов и агрегатов в зависимости от конкретных свойств применяемого материала", - говорится в сообщении.

       Параллельно в России были освоены "принципиально новые технологии производства силовых конструкций из композитов и создана производственная база для их серийного выпуска", отмечают в ЦАГИ. "Проведя в ЦАГИ испытания отечественных агрегатов самолета МС-21 (включая самый сложный из них - кессон крыла), мы убедились, что необходимая прочность силовых конструкций и требуемая весовая эффективность обеспечены", - заявили в институте. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=499439

----------


## Avia M

Иран стал последней страной, в которой закончилась регулярная коммерческая эксплуатация пассажирских самолетов Boeing 727, пишет Газета.ru.

Как сообщает The Points Guy, рейс EP851 из Захедана в Тегеран был выполнен самолетом Boeing 727-200 авиакомпании Iran Aseman Airlines, возраст которого составляет 38 лет. Его посадка в Тегеране ознаменовала конец эры регулярных перевозок на этом самолете, длившейся почти 55 лет.

Отмечается, что это был самый старый самолет на службе всех иранских авиакомпаний. Первый полет самолета данного типа был совершен еще в 1963 году.

----------


## Avia M

> " Россия обеспечит перспективный самолет МС-21 агрегатами из отечественных композитных материалов


"Что касается использования (для строительства МС-21 - ИФ) отечественных композиционных материалов. Во-первых, когда мы в 2019 году начинали проектировать МС-21, таких материалов просто не было. Но параллельно с использованием импортных комплектующих мы уже тогда начали работу по созданию всей цепочки, всего цикла из ПКМов (полимерных композиционных материалов - ИФ). Эта работа была активизирована в 2015 году, когда уже на стадию конкретной реализации вышел проект наших коллег из "Росатома" по строительству завода в "Алабуге". Сейчас завод производит изделия из ПКМов, входят в двадцатку крупнейших по развитию, чему мы очень рады. Это, наверное, наш основной технологический партнер, который будет в этом вопросе с нами работать"

http://www.interfax-russia.ru/Povolj....asp?id=997096

----------


## PPV

> ... Во-первых, когда мы в 2019 году начинали проектировать МС-21, ... Эта работа была активизирована в 2015 году, ...


Слюсарь - пришелец из будущего! ...

----------


## Avia M

Украинское предприятие «Антонов» намерено возобновить производство самолётов Ан-124 «Руслан». Для этого компания начала развивать сотрудничество с иностранными предприятиями.

https://russian.rt.com/ussr/news/592...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

" Вокруг севшего в Ханты-Мансийске самолета расширена зона оцепления до гостиницы "Сокол" у аэропорта. Из здания аэропорта, где экстренно сел самолет рейса SU1515 Сургут-Москва, эвакуированы не только пассажиры, но выведен персонал. Также персонал и постояльцы выведены из здания гостиницы."





" Сегодня в 6 часов утра (час ночи по Москве) в Иркутске прервал взлет самолет Boeing-777-200 VQ-BUD авиакомпании Nordwind, направляющийся на Пхукет(рейс чартерный). По информации очевидцев, при разгоне по полосе произошел хлопок в двигателе, потом торможение. В самолете продержали 3,5 часа. Потом командир сказал что двигатель неисправен и никуда самолет не полетит. Людей разместили в гостинице и покормили. Давали задержку рейса несколько раз. Полтора часа назад прибыл резервный борт из Ростова VP-BJF. "



Лётные происшествия и катастрофы в 2019 году - Страница 2

----------


## OKA



----------


## Fencer

«Авиастар-СП» приступил к изготовлению агрегатов для самолета Ил-114-300

----------


## Казанец

Познавательно: крах суперджетовщины.
https://youtu.be/L9fV1TdCV44

----------


## OKA

" Немцы создали робота для проверки приборных досок


RoCCET Lufthansa Technik

Немецкая компания Lufthansa Technik, занимающаяся ремонтом и техническим обслуживанием самолетов, объявила о создании робота для быстрой проверки приборных досок летательных аппаратов. Робот получил название RoCCET (Robot Controlled Cockpit Electronics Testing, проверка приборов кабины пилотов под контролем робота).

Сегодня проверкой функционирования приборных досок занимаются техники в ручном режиме. Они проверяют работу всех переключателей и кнопок, показания приборов, читаемость экранов, равномерность подсветки и множество других параметров. Этот процесс занимает несколько часов.

Новый робот оснащен манипулятором со встроенными датчиками, с помощью которого он может измерять усилие, необходимое для нажатия кнопки или для переключения тумблера. Аппарат также оснащен несколькими камерами, с помощью которых он способен оценить внешние повреждения приборной доски, а также яркость и читаемость дисплеев.

По оценке разработчиков, использование RoCCET позволит сократить время, необходимое для проверки одной приборной доски, на один-два часа. Робот также позволит избежать ошибок, которые техники могут допускать при оценке яркости подсветки переключателей и приборов из-за разницы в зрительном восприятии.

Lufthansa Technik планирует на первом этапе использовать RoCCET для проверки приборных досок пассажирских самолетов Airbus A320 и A350, а также Boeing 787 Dreamliner. Позднее робота планируется научить проверке приборных досок самолетов других типов.

В августе прошлого года Lufthansa Technik начала использовать новую систему чистки авиационных двигателей. Технология предполагает использование для очистки силовых установок сухого льда, а не воды, как в традиционных способах.

Новая установка, получившая название Cyclean 2.0, вместо воды распыляет в двигатель крупицы сухого льда диаметром несколько миллиметров. Эти частички температурой около -78 градусов Цельсия, ударяясь о внутренние элементы двигателя, сбивают с них грязь, которая затем выдувается из силовой установки.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/01/26/roccet

----------


## Avia M

Премьер-министр РФ Дмитрий Медведев считает важным добиться импортозамещения при реализации проекта самолета МС-21, так как против России постоянно вводят ограничения, в том числе в сфере авиапрома.
На встрече главы кабмина с вице-премьерами, где обсуждалась поддержка проекта создания МС-21, зампред правительства Юрий Борисов доложил, что к 2022 году уровень локализации при создании самолетов этого типа должен составить 97%, чтобы они практически не зависели от импортных поставок.

https://tass.ru/ekonomika/6049251

"На сегодняшний день уже имеется 175 твердых заказов. Более того, они оплачены. Стартовый заказчик - "Аэрофлот"

https://tass.ru/ekonomika/6049244

----------


## Fencer

Первое изображение сверхзвукового пассажирского лайнера на базе Ту-160 - Международные новости

----------


## Avia M

Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК) и Европейское агентство по авиационной безопасности (EASA) начали сертификационные полеты российского самолета МС-21.

https://tass.ru/ekonomika/6084242

----------


## OKA

"  Boeing поможет стартапу Aerion создать сверхзвуковой пассажирский самолет

Американский авиастроительный концерн Boeing стал инвестором стартапа Aerion, занимающегося разработкой перспективного сверхзвукового пассажирского самолета AS2. Как пишет Aviation Week, сумма инвестиций не раскрывается, но известно, что теперь концерн будет оказывать конструкторскую и производственную помощь стартапу. Как уточняет Flightglobal, летные испытания демонстратора самолета, намеченные на 2023 год, будут проводиться на аэродроме Boeing в Рино в Неваде.


AS2 Aerion

Сверхзвуковая пассажирская авиация рассматривается в качестве одного из вариантов дальнейшего развития воздушных перевозок. Активной разработкой сверхзвуковых самолетов сегодня занимаются несколько стартапов, которые планируют начать полеты на новых аппаратах с середины 2020-х годов. При этом крупные авиапроизводители прогнозов о выпуске новых самолетов не дают. В настоящее время действуют авиационные правила, запрещающие сверхзвуковые полеты над населенной сушей. Подробнее о перспективах сверхзвуковой гражданской авиации читайте в нашем материале «Включите сверхзвук».

Boeing инвестировал в Aerion через свое подразделение NeXt, основанное в середине 2018 года. Задачей этого подразделения является разработка и развитие перспективного транспорта, включая аэротакси, гибридные и электрические летательные аппараты, сверхзвуковые самолеты. В концерне объявили, что помимо конструкторской и производственной помощи, Aerion может получить доступ к некоторым разработкам, включая бортовое оборудование, приводы, бортовое энергоснабжение и посадочные системы.

Согласно утвержденному плану Aerion, эскизное проектирование нового самолета планируется завершить к середине 2020 года, а защиту технического проекта провести в начале 2022 года. После защиты уже собранный самолет должен будет совершить первый полет в течение полутора лет. Разработчики планируют, что сертификация нового летательного аппарата завершится до конца 2025 года, а с 2026 года новые сверхзвуковые самолеты начнут выполнять регулярные перелеты.

За первый год серийного производства Aerion планирует собрать 12 AS2, за 2027 год должны быть собраны 23 самолета, а за 2028-й — уже 36. В дальнейшем ежегодно компания будет выпускать по 36 AS2 до 2035 года. Разработка AS2 ведется с 2014 года. По предварительным расчетам, длина самолета составит 51,8 метра, высота — 6,7 метра, а размах крыла — 18,6 метра. Максимальная взлетная масса сверхзвукового самолета составит 54,8 тонны. AS2 будет оснащен тремя двигателями, тяга каждого из которых составит около 69 килоньютонов. Самолет будет перевозить до 12 пассажиров.

AS2 сможет выполнять полеты над водой на крейсерской скорости в 1,4 числа Маха, замедляясь до 1,2 над сушей. Конструкторы утверждают, что несколько меньшая скорость полета над сушей вкупе с особой аэродинамической конструкцией планера позволит почти полностью избегать формирования ударных волн. Дальность полета самолета на скорости в 1,4 числа Маха составит 7,8 тысячи километров и 10 тысяч километров на скорости в 0,95 числа Маха.

В октябре прошлого года американская компания GE Aviation представила новый турбовентиляторный реактивный двигатель Affinity, который предполагается установить на самолет AS2. Новая силовая установка конструктивно объединяет в себе особенности реактивных двигателей с малой степенью двухконтурности для боевых самолетов и силовых установок с большой степенью двухконтурности для пассажирских самолетов. При этом каких-либо новых и прорывных технологий в Affinity нет.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/02/07/aircraft

Бизнесджеты - они не для всех)))

----------


## OKA

> Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК) и Европейское агентство по авиационной безопасности (EASA) начали сертификационные полеты российского самолета МС-21.
> 
> https://tass.ru/ekonomika/6084242


" ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Санкции США против компании "Аэрокомпозит" (входит в ПАО "ОАК" ) не повлияют на сотрудничество предприятий "Ростеха", в том числе "ВСМПО-Ависма", с американским концерном Boeing, заявил глава "Ростеха" Сергей Чемезов.
      "Нет, никак не повлияют", - сказал он журналистам, отвечая на соответствующий вопрос.
     Санкции США в отношении "Аэрокомпозита" и "ОНПП "Технология" имени Ромашина" (входит в "Ростех") поставили под угрозу создание композитного "черного крыла" для перспективного самолета МС-21, сообщала ранее со ссылкой на источники газета "Коммерсантъ". По их данным, ряд компонентов для композитов, использовавшихся для крыла и части киля МС-21, шли из США и Японии, но под давлением Вашингтона отгрузка прекратилась.
     В ОАК, в свою очередь, заявляли, что начали процедуру обжалования этого решения, подав в Минторг США заявку на снятие санкций с "Аэрокомпозита". "Подобные решения - это использование санкционной риторики в конкурентной борьбе в высокотехнологичных отраслях", - отмечали в ОАК, утверждая, что "Аэрокомпозит" участвует только в гражданских проектах.
     Boeing является одним из основных потребителей титана "ВСМПО-Ависма". В настоящее время у компаний есть совместное предприятие в Свердловской области Ural Boeing Manufacturing, которое производит титановые детали для самолетов. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=0&nid=501431

----------


## Avia M

Европейская корпорация Airbus приняла решение прекратить производство крупнейших в мире серийных авиалайнеров Airbus A380 ("Эрбас А380"), поставки прекратятся в 2021 году. Как сообщил в четверг на своем сайте авиаконцерн, поводом стало то, что компания Emirates из ОАЭ сократила портфель заказов этих самолетов со 162 до 123.
"В результате этого решения у нас нет значительного числа невыполненных заказов А380, следовательно, нет оснований для поддержания производства, несмотря на все наши усилия по продажам с другими авиакомпаниями в последние годы. Это приведет к прекращению поставок А380 в 2021 году"

https://tass.ru/ekonomika/6113286

Излишне большие?

----------


## Avia M

Единственный европейский эксплуатант российских самолетов Sukhoi Superjet 100 ирландская авиакомпания CityJet возвращает России семь судов, полученных в лизинг. 

https://www.vedomosti.ru/business/ar...luatant-ssj100

Без винглетов спрос падает?

----------


## OKA

" Израильтяне испытают электрический пассажирский самолет в 2019 году


Alice Eviation Aviation

Израильский стартап Eviation Aircraft приступит к летным испытаниям перспективного электрического регионального пассажирского самолета Alice во второй половине 2019 года. Как сообщает CNBC, в июне текущего года компания официально представит самолет на авиасалоне в Ле-Бурже. Согласно планам разработчиков, поставки первых самолетов заказчикам начнутся уже в 2022 году.

Eviation Aircraft впервые обнародовал проект Alice в 2017 году. Новый самолет получит три электромотора с толкающими воздушными винтами и аккумуляторную батарею достаточной емкости для относительно коротких региональных перелетов.

Электрический самолет Alice длиной 12 метров сможет перевозить до девяти пассажиров. Управлять им будут двое пилотов. Предполагается, что аппарат получит удлиненное крыло небольшой стреловидности с размахом 13,5 метра и V-образное хвостовое оперение. Электромоторы с толкающими воздушными винтами будут установлены по одному на законцовках крыла и в хвостовой части.

Максимальная взлетная масса Alice составит 6,4 тонны. Самолет будет оснащен аккумуляторной батареей емкостью 900 киловатт-час массой 3,2 тонны. Предполагается, что первые версии Alice смогут выполнять полеты на расстояние до 560 километров на скорости до 260 узлов.

В конце февраля 2019 года к проекту Alice присоединился немецкий концерн Siemens, который занялся разработкой электромоторов и системы распределения энергии для перспективного израильского самолета.

В марте прошлого года компания Israel Aerospace Industries приступила к разработке электрического пассажирского самолета для малых авиакомпаний. Первый полет прототипа электрического самолета планируется провести до конца 2021 года.

Согласно предварительному описанию электрического самолета Israel Aerospace Industries, летательный аппарат будет иметь максимальную взлетную массу от 4,5 до 6,8 тонны. Предполагается, что самолет сможет выполнять полеты на расстояние до 926 километров и перевозить до 11 пассажиров.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/02/26/aircraft






> Европейская корпорация Airbus приняла решение прекратить производство крупнейших в мире серийных авиалайнеров Airbus A380 ("Эрбас А380"), поставки прекратятся в 2021 году. Как сообщил в четверг на своем сайте авиаконцерн, поводом стало то, что компания Emirates из ОАЭ сократила портфель заказов этих самолетов со 162 до 123.
> "В результате этого решения у нас нет значительного числа невыполненных заказов А380, следовательно, нет оснований для поддержания производства, несмотря на все наши усилия по продажам с другими авиакомпаниями в последние годы. Это приведет к прекращению поставок А380 в 2021 году"
> 
> https://tass.ru/ekonomika/6113286
> 
> Излишне большие?




Видимо да))

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_787_Dreamliner

Боинги "дримлайнерами"  их некисло бортанули))  Получилось как с "Конкордами" )) Шумиха с "суперсониками" некисло окупилась у амеров ))





> Единственный европейский эксплуатант российских самолетов Sukhoi Superjet 100 ирландская авиакомпания CityJet возвращает России семь судов, полученных в лизинг. 
> 
> https://www.vedomosti.ru/business/ar...luatant-ssj100
> 
> Без винглетов спрос падает?


Винглеты скорее всего ни при чём.

Cказалась политика "санкций", + шумиха связанная со всем, что " Россия" и пр. токсичность))

Капытолызом, конкуренция и пр. Ну и по поводу надёжности компонетов забугорных вопросы, да и в целом платформу долбят.

 Опять жэж недавние поглощения производителей этого сегмента мегаакулами сказалось, наверняка))

----------


## Fencer

Babr24 - Авиазавод в Комсомольске-на-Амуре сделает детали для крыла МС-21

----------


## Fencer

ТАНТК им. Г.М. Бериева передан МЧС РФ очередной серийный самолет-амфибия Бе-200ЧС https://uacrussia.ru/ru/press-center...biya-be-200chs

----------


## OKA

" АО "Гражданские самолеты Сухого" (ГСС, входит в ПАО "ОАК") сообщило о подписании контракта с тайской компанией Kom Airlines на поставку шести самолетов Sukhoi Superjet 100.
       "Подписанный контракт предусматривает поставку шести SSJ-100 в компоновке на 100 мест в период с 2019 по 2020 год. Общая стоимость контракта составляет порядка $300 млн в каталожных ценах", - говорится в сообщении ГСС. Ожидается, что первый самолет будет поставлен осенью 2019 года.
       По данным ГСС, Kom Airlines планирует использовать SSJ-100 для перевозок "как внутри страны, так и по ближайшим международным направлениям". Техническое обслуживание самолетов будет выполнять WishV - организация по техническому обслуживанию и ремонту, зарегистрированная в Таиланде.
       Глава ГСС Александр Рубцов анонсировал поставку шести SSJ-100 100 "вновь созданной" таиландской авиакомпании в декабре прошлого года. Он также говорил о планах создать склад для обслуживания самолетов в азиатском регионе.
       В настоящее время в Таиланде эксплуатируются три самолета Sukhoi Superjet 100: все они выполнены в VIP-версии, их заказчик - Королевские военно-воздушные силы Таиланда. Первые два лайнера были поставлены в 2016 году, третий - в середине 2018 г. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=502974

----------


## Avia M

> Винглеты скорее всего ни при чём.


Конкуренты сразу установили...

Новый японский ближнемагистральный лайнер Mitsubishi Regional Jet (MRJ) начал проходить тестовые полеты в США в преддверии намеченных на 2020 год первых поставок заказчикам. 

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/6181468

----------


## Avia M

Возможно данная фотография ранее обсуждалась? 

Похоже на "промоакцию", есть ли продолжение снимков из серии?
Полёт над Столицей, ранее разрешался?

----------


## OKA

" Кабмин оценил расходы на замену «черного крыла» МС-21 из-за санкций

На создание композитного крыла для нового российского самолета МС-21 выделят дополнительно 2,7 млрд руб. После введения в декабре новых санкций США иностранные поставщики вышли из проекта

Замена «черного крыла»

Дополнительные вложения в преодоление наложенных на «Аэрокомпозит» и НПО «Технологии» санкций составят порядка 2,7 млрд руб., рассказали РБК в аппарате вице-премьера Юрия Борисова, курирующего оборонно-промышленный комплекс.​

18 февраля на военной выставке IDEX (Абу-Даби) глава «Ростеха» Сергей Чемезов говорил, что запуск МС-21 в серийное производство перенесен на год — с конца 2019-го на конец 2020-го — из-за санкций и необходимости заменить композитные материалы для крыла на российские аналоги.

В аппарате Борисова уточнили, что до конца 2020 года планируется завершить сертификационные испытания, а первые поставки заказчикам начнутся с 2021 года.

Компоненты для композитного крыла MC-21 (так называемое черное крыло) до последнего времени поставляли американская Hexcel и японская Toray Industries. В начале января 2019 года они прекратили поставки из-за санкций, введенных осенью 2018 года в отношении АО «Аэрокомпозит», входящего в ОАК, и АО «ОНПП «Технология» имени Ромашина» (структура «Ростеха»).

В ОАК тогда заявили, что разработка технологии изготовления композитных конструкций из отечественных материалов​ ведется с 2014 года вместе с «Росатомом», Всероссийским научно-исследовательским институтом авиационных материалов, МГУ и частными компаниями.

Глава ОАК Юрий Слюсарь рассказывал, что основным технологическим партнером по поставке композитов для МС-21 корпорация видит завод «Росатома» в особой экономической зоне «Алабуга» в Татарстане.

В «Росатоме» от комментариев отказались.

На что пойдут еще 250 млрд

В аппарате Борисова РБК отметили, что на программу МС-21 пойдет основная часть из 250 млрд руб. дополнительных инвестиций для ОАК, о которых 18 февраля на выставке IDEX заявил Сергей Чемезов.

«Это и существующий дефицит по программе, и средства самого «Ростеха» на программу МС-21, куда входит и модернизация производств, и опытно-конструкторские работы, а также затраты на импортозамещение, закупку комплектующих и привлеченные кредиты», — добавили в аппарате вице-премьера.

В «Ростехе» РБК заявили, что объем инвестиций в размере 250 млрд руб. складывается из трех составляющих:

средства на импортозамещение узлов и комплектующих, которые сейчас закупаются за рубежом, включая реализацию соответствующих опытно-конструкторских работ;

вложения в модернизацию производственных площадок ОАК — они нуждаются в обновлении для серийного производства лайнеров уровня МС-21 (в августе 2018 года Слюсарь заявлял, что программа технического перевооружения предприятий ОАК обойдется примерно в 100 млрд руб.);

деньги на закупку материалов и комплектующих для первых партий самолетов, а также на создание страховых запасов запчастей и основных узлов для сервисных служб.

Что такое МС-21

МС-21 — ближне- и среднемагистральный узкофюзеляжный пассажирский самолет вместимостью от 163 до 211 пассажиров. Лайнер создается корпорацией «Иркут» при участии Опытно-конструкторского бюро им. А.С.​ Яковлева (оба входят в состав ОАК). Самолет оснащается двигателями двух типов — PW1400G-JM компании Pratt & Whitney (США) и ПД-14 Объединенной двигателестроительной корпорации (Россия). В настоящее время самолет МС-21-300 проходит летные испытания с американскими двигателями PW-1400G-JM. Российский двигатель ПД-14 будет установлен на опытный самолет МС-21-300.

Сейчас два опытных самолета МС-21-300 принимают участие в летных испытаниях. На Иркутском авиационном заводе-филиале ПАО «Корпорация «Иркут» построен и готовится к первому полету третий опытный самолет, завершается сборка планера четвертого самолета. "

Фото :

https://www.rbc.ru/politics/07/03/20...79476edb075345





> Конкуренты сразу установили...
> 
> Новый японский ближнемагистральный лайнер Mitsubishi Regional Jet (MRJ) начал проходить тестовые полеты в США в преддверии намеченных на 2020 год первых поставок заказчикам. 
> 
> https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/6181468


Про винглеты познавательное обсуждение :

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/420663.html

----------


## OKA

> ...Про винглеты познавательное обсуждение :
> 
> https://afirsov.livejournal.com/420663.html


Про "стояночные винглеты " )) :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3570354.html

----------


## Avia M

> Про "стояночные винглеты " )) :
> 
> https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3570354.html


Пара шагов до складного крыла!  :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> Пара шагов до складного крыла!


" Да уж.."  :Cool: 

Главное, чтоб не в полёте  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

Фото и ролики :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3572218.html

----------


## Avia M

> Фото и ролики


И потрогать позволят?  :Cool: 




> Премьерный показ самолета МС-21-300 с пассажирским интерьером состоится на МАКС-2019, сообщила журналистам пресс-служба Минпромторга со ссылкой на главу ведомства Дениса Мантурова. Об этом пишет РИА Новости.

----------


## OKA

"  Эфиопия проявила интерес к китайскому пассажирскому самолету COMAC С919

После катастрофы пассажирского  самолета  Boeing 737 Max 8 авиакомпании Ethiopian Airlines в Эфиопии  посол этой  африканской страны в Китае Тешоме Тога Чанака посетил  авиационное предприятие китайской государственной авиастроительной компании гражданской авиации Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) в Шанхае. Посол Эфиопии ознакомился с перспективами производства  китайского  узкофюзеляжного самолета С919 в классе пассажировместимости 158-190 мест (то есть аналогичном Boeing 737 и Airbus A320, основной вариант вместимости С919 - 168 мест)."



Все фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1544410.html

Про аппарат :




https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3007654.html





> И потрогать позволят? 
> 
> Премьерный показ самолета МС-21-300 с пассажирским интерьером состоится на МАКС-2019, сообщила журналистам пресс-служба Минпромторга со ссылкой на главу ведомства Дениса Мантурова. Об этом пишет РИА Новости.


Мож ещё и унутрь пустют))

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3576377.html

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 20 мар – РИА Новости. Авиационный комплекс им. Ильюшина в рамках круглого стола с потенциальным эксплуатантами представил облик пассажирского салона перспективного самолета Ил-96-400М, сообщили журналистам в компании.
В распоряжении РИА Новости появились изображения возможных компоновок салона новейшего российского широкофюзеляжного авиалайнера.

https://ria.ru/20190320/1551972841.html

К сожалению, не опубликовано фото "круглого стола". Оценить кол-во эксплуатантов потенциальных...

----------


## Avia M

"На предприятии "Аэрокомпозит" мы вчера увидели готовые элементы конструкции самолета - центроплана и кессона крыла, изготовленные уже без использования американских исходных материалов. Это говорит о том, что наша уверенность опирается на реальные образцы, которые подтвердили свои характеристики", - сказал Борисов.

Как отметил вице-премьер, перепроектирование крыла для самолета МС-21 в связи с заменой композитных материалов американского производства на российские материалы не потребуется.

https://tass.ru/ekonomika/6248945

----------


## OKA

> "На предприятии "Аэрокомпозит" мы вчера увидели готовые элементы конструкции самолета - центроплана и кессона крыла, изготовленные уже без использования американских исходных материалов. Это говорит о том, что наша уверенность опирается на реальные образцы, которые подтвердили свои характеристики", - сказал Борисов.
> 
> Как отметил вице-премьер, перепроектирование крыла для самолета МС-21 в связи с заменой композитных материалов американского производства на российские материалы не потребуется.
> 
> https://tass.ru/ekonomika/6248945







" Вчера вице-премьер Юрий Борисов заявил об успешной разработке российских образцов частей центроплана и кессона крыла из композитов для самолета МС-21. Ранее они поставлялись из-за рубежа, но после введения санкций США в отношении «Аэрокомпозита» поставки прекратились. Как стало известно “Ъ”, чтобы хеджировать риски, Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК) инвестирует порядка 35 млрд руб. в закупку за рубежом других самолетных систем, используемых в МС-21, но также подлежащих импортозамещению. Ряд источников “Ъ” полагают, что подобный «страховой запас» придется закупать и в дальнейшем, поскольку провести замещение всех самолетных систем так быстро крайне проблематично.

Об успехах импортозамещения иностранных композитных материалов, применяемых для создания «черного крыла» МС-21, Юрий Борисов рассказал по итогам посещения ульяновского предприятия «Аэрокомпозит». «Мы увидели готовые элементы конструкции самолета — центроплана и кессона крыла, изготовленные уже без использования американских материалов. Наша уверенность (в реализации проекта.— “Ъ”) опирается на реальные образцы, которые подтвердили свои характеристики»,— сказал он, добавив, что перепроектировать конструкцию крыла МС-21 из-за замены материалов не потребуется.

Проблемы с поставкой зарубежных композитов появились в сентябре 2018 года, когда в отношении АО «Аэрокомпозит» (входит в ОАК) и АО «ОНПП "Технология" имени Ромашина» (входит в «Ростех») были введены санкции США. Как говорит высокопоставленный источник “Ъ” в авиационной промышленности, тогда прорабатывались два сценария: «умеренно негативный» и «негативный». В первом случае программа производства крыльев для МС-21 сдвигалась на девять месяцев—год (при условии успешных испытаний отечественных композитов), во втором — на полтора-два года (в случае необходимости перепроектирования силовой конструкции крыла). 
По его словам, «Аэрокомпозит» завершил апробирование отечественных препрегов (сухой углеродной ленты и связующего), которые используются при изготовлении крыла и центроплана МС-21, а ОНПП «Технология» ведет работы по определению физико-механических свойств препрегов на стекло- и углеродной ткани, используемых при изготовлении кессонов киля и стабилизаторов.

«Эта работа должна быть завершена в первом квартале 2019 года, после чего настанет этап общей и специальной квалификации выбранных материалов и отработка технологий производства»,— добавил собеседник “Ъ”. Общая стоимость дополнительных затрат на эту программу оценивается в 2,7 млрд руб. Завершение программы импортозамещения композитов запланировано на конец 2020 года, причем параллельно будет вестись базовая сертификация МС-21.

И в правительстве, и в отрасли ранее утверждали, что развертывание серийного производства нового лайнера на мощностях Иркутского авиастроительного завода (входит в корпорацию «Иркут») произойдет уже в 2021 году (16 марта третий МС-21 присоединился к программе летных испытаний). Чтобы не сорвать уже установленные сроки, авиастроители предприняли еще одно защитное действие, говорит источник “Ъ” в авиапроме. По его словам, при оптимистичном раскладе с 2021 года можно будет начать поставку заказчикам МС-21 с «импортозамещенным» крылом и оперением, но оснащенных рядом зарубежных самолетных систем, на которые ограничительные меры пока не распространяются. 
«Они также подпали под программу импортозамещения, которая растянута на несколько лет,— рассказывает он.— За это время может произойти все что угодно: те же санкции расширятся. Поэтому был предложен вариант создания так называемого страхового запаса иностранных комплектующих». По его словам, на конец 2018 года были заключены контракты на пять серийных самолетокомплектов. 
Но для снижения рисков срыва сроков поставок МС-21 ОАК решила заранее законтрактовать еще 20 комплектов. «Это при любом раскладе обеспечит возможность серийного производства самолетов ориентировочно на два с половиной года»,— утверждает высокопоставленный источник “Ъ” в авиапроме. По его данным, создание «страхового запаса» обойдется более чем в 35 млрд руб., из которых чуть менее 5 млрд руб. нужно выделить уже в 2019 году, 16,4 млрд — в 2020-м и 14 млрд — в 2021-м.
Один из источников “Ъ” в авиапроме утверждает, что провести импортозамещение самолетных систем за три года «крайне проблематично», поэтому ОАК, по всей видимости, придется продлить период создания страхового запаса еще на несколько лет. В ОАК рассказали, что в данный момент корпорацией заключены твердые контракты на поставку 175 единиц МС-21. Из них 85 самолетов заказало дочернее «Ростеху» ООО «Авиакапитал-сервис» (50 из них предназначены для «Аэрофлота»), 50 — «Ильюшин Финанс Ко», 30 — «ВЭБ-Лизинг», 10 — «Ираэро».

Глава Infomost Борис Рыбак считает, что замена материала в конструкции самолета, даже при отсутствии необходимости перепроектирования крыла, потребует новых статических и циклических испытаний в Центральном аэрогидродинамическом институте (ЦАГИ) и прохождения сертификации на основании полученных результатов, на что в среднем должно уйти полтора-два года. «При напряженной работе разработчики вполне могут успеть завершить испытания к началу 2021 года»,— говорит эксперт.

Герман Костринский, Иван Синергиев "

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3922454

----------


## Olkor

Ваш полет закончен: Boeing отправляет экономику США в пике

https://ria.ru/20190328/1552170556.h...from%3Dspecial


МОСКВА, 28 мар — РИА Новости, Максим Рубченко.
Перебои в выпуске Boeing 737 MAX способны обрушить ВВП США, предупредил клиентов инвестбанк JP Morgan. Авиакомпании уже отказываются от закупки проблемного самолета и требуют компенсаций за отмену рейсов 737 MAX. Чем все это может закончиться для Boeing и мировой авиационной отрасли — в материале РИА Новости.
Оценка ущерба
По оценкам главного экономиста JP Morgan Майкла Фероли, отказы авиакомпаний от приобретения Boeing 737 MAX нанесут американской экономике больший ущерб, чем недавний правительственный шатдаун продолжительностью 35 дней.

"Если Boeing будет вынужден остановить производство 737 MAX, темпы прироста ВВП замедлятся на 0,6% в годовом исчислении, — подсчитал Фероли. — Для сравнения: по данным бюджетного управления конгресса, самый длительный в истории США перерыв в работе правительства, завершившийся 25 января, затормозил ВВП на 0,4 процентного пункта". 

Аналитики JP Morgan подчеркивают, что на заказы Boeing 737 MAX приходится около четверти общего объема производства самолетов в США. "Даже если выпуск 737 MAX продолжится, проблемы авиакомпании все равно негативно скажутся на американской экономике из-за замедления инвестиций и снижения валового экспорта страны", — предупреждает Фероли.
Тревожные прогнозы JP Morgan уже сбываются. На этой неделе национальный авиаперевозчик Индонезии Garuda Indonesia отменил заказ на 49 лайнеров Boeing 737 MAX 8 общей стоимостью пять миллиардов долларов.
"Пассажиры Garuda утратили доверие к этому самолету и не хотят летать на нем", — объяснил президент авиакомпании Густи Нгура Асхара Данадипутра.
Эксперты отмечают, что самые крупные заказы на 737 MAX сделали Norwegian, SpiceJet, Ryanair, Jet Airways, Lion Air, Flydubai, Southwest, и гадают, не вызовет ли решение Garuda Indonesia эффект домино.

Это вполне реально, учитывая, что та же Norwegian высказала намерение потребовать с Boeing компенсацию за вынужденный простой из-за глобального запрета на полеты 737 MAX.
"Я не вижу причины, по которой нам не пришлось бы отправлять счет за неиспользующиеся машины их производителю", — отметил президент норвежской компании Бьорн Кьос в видеообращении к пассажирам Norwegian.
О планах добиваться компенсации от Boeing сообщили также польская чартерная авиакомпания Enter Air и индийская Indian SpiceJet. Lion Air, судя по всему, ждет завершения официального расследования октябрьской катастрофы, чтобы предъявить авиапроизводителю болезненный иск.
По оценкам экспертов, компенсации за вынужденный простой составляют не менее 250 тысяч долларов в месяц на один самолет. Причем только American Airlines в воскресенье проинформировала об отмене 90 рейсов в день "по крайней мере, до 24 апреля" из-за запрета на полеты Boeing 737 MAX.

Программа катастрофы
Вчера корпорация Boeing провела на заводе в Рентоне встречу с представителями авиакомпаний. Пригласили более 200 пилотов и технических специалистов со всего мира, а также чиновников из Федерального авиационного управления (ФАУ) США.
Lion Air и Ethiopian Airlines (Boeing 737 MAX этой авиакомпании потерпел катастрофу 10 марта около Аддис-Абебы) отказались участвовать в мероприятии. Как и Garuda Indonesia — там сослались на то, что приглашение от Boeing поступило слишком поздно.
Авиапроизводитель представил клиентам новую версию программного обеспечения для Boeing 737 MAX, более плавно реагирующую на задирание носа самолетом. Кроме того, исключено повторное срабатывание системы коррекции угла атаки (MCAS), некорректное функционирование которой эксперты единодушно считают главной причиной авиакатастроф в Индонезии 29 октября и в Эфиопии 10 марта (хотя официальные расследования пока не завершены).

Как выяснили журналисты The New York Times в беседах с сотрудниками авиакорпорации, Boeing стремился не допустить отставания от главного конкурента Airbus, запустившего в 2011 году линейку моделей Neo — более экономичных, чем прежние самолеты.

Чтобы сохранить лидерство, было два варианта: либо работать над новой моделью с нуля, потратив на проект 32 миллиарда долларов, либо оснастить Boeing 737 новыми двигателями с увеличенным диаметром турбины, обещавшими двадцатипроцентную экономию топлива. Разумеется, выбрали второе.
Однако из-за большего размера новые двигатели невозможно было установить на место прежних — пришлось вынести вперед и закрепить выше. В результате нарушилась центровка и самолет начал задирать нос.

Для исправления этого дефекта специалисты Boeing разработали специальную компьютерную программу MCAS, которая при чрезмерном задирании носа автоматически его опускала. Система оказалась очень сырой — включалась даже при полете в штатном режиме. Причем, как сообщается, опускала нос самолета в четыре раза сильнее, чем предусматривалось. То есть MCAS не выравнивала лайнер, а переводила его в пике.
"Не коррупция, а лоббизм"
Даже если новое программное обеспечение действительно исправит перекосы MCAS, проблемы на том не закончатся. Две авиакатастрофы привлекли к методам работы авиапроизводителя огромное внимание общественности и правоохранительных органов.
Прежде всего возникли вопросы к тому, каким образом столь сырая система прошла сертификацию в ФАУ. Проверки на этот счет ведут Федеральная прокуратура, генеральный инспектор Министерства транспорта и комиссия конгресса, а ФБР даже открыло уголовное расследование.

Первый ответ уже есть: как выяснилось, руководители Федерального авиационного управления передали часть процесса сертификации самой корпорации Boeing. ФАУ ссылается на финансовые проблемы: мол, из-за недостатка средств не хватает сотрудников для выполнения полноценной сертификации своими силами. Однако наблюдатели указывают на другое.
Как отмечает американский Центр ответственной политики, Boeing в последние двадцать лет тратил на лоббирование в конгрессе больше, чем любая другая компания оборонной или авиационной промышленности. Только в 2018 году лоббистские расходы составили 15,1 миллиона долларов.

Самым крупным получателем этих средств был республиканский "Фонд лидерства в сенате", созданный сенатором Митчем Макконеллом. Его жена Элейн Чао занимает должность секретаря Министерства транспорта и курирует ФАУ.
Тринадцатого марта исполняющий обязанности директора Федерального авиационного управления Дэн Элвелл сообщил журналистам, что решение ФАУ относительно сертификации самолетов Boeing MAX было принято "в результате постоянных консультаций с Элейн Чао".
Неудивительно, что правительство Эфиопии отправило черный ящик разбившегося самолета Ethiopian Airlines во Францию, хотя европейские эксперты обычно расследуют крушения Airbus, а катастрофами Boeing занимаются американские специалисты.
Эксперты и СМИ сделали однозначный вывод: к Федеральному авиационному управлению США в авиасообществе доверия больше нет. Это подтверждается недавними заявлениями Евросоюза и Канады о намерении провести собственную экспертизу всех обновлений безопасности, которые внедряет Boeing. 
Это грозит существенной задержкой возвращения Boeing 737 MAX в небо, а также срывом всех графиков поставок самолетов заказчикам.

Конкуренты торжествуют
Однако больше всего огорчают американских авиастроителей китайцы. На прошлой неделе в ходе европейского турне председателя КНР Си Цзиньпина в Париже был подписан контракт на поставку в Китай 300 самолетов Airbus.
После этого околоправительственный интернет-портал Гуньча опубликовал большой материал под издевательским заголовком "Господство США рухнуло, как Boeing".
"Если у американцев хватит ума, они увидят, что случай с Boeing — не просто авиакатастрофа, это явный признак того, что Соединенные Штаты рискуют утратить господство в мире, — отмечается в статье. — Эта страна долго находилась на вершине мира, и если она продолжит предаваться благам, приносимым таким положением, отказываясь от инноваций в пользу максимизации прибыли, совершится предопределенная исторически замена, которая будет уже неподвластна человеческой воле: самолеты Boeing сойдут с небес на землю, а США неизбежно слетят со своего трона".
Китайский авиарынок по праву считается одним из самых перспективных в мире. По прогнозу Boeing, потребности КНР в гражданских самолетах на ближайшие 20 лет составят 7240 новых лайнеров общей стоимостью более 1,1 триллиона долларов. Причем на долю узкофюзеляжных воздушных судов типа Boeing 737 придется три четверти потенциального спроса. Но теперь американцам укрепиться на этом рынке будет очень сложно. 
Напомним, что КНР разрабатывает собственный узкофюзеляжный самолет C919, который должен составить конкуренцию Boeing 737 и Airbus 320 за счет более привлекательной цены (50 миллионов долларов против 70-120 миллионов). Запуск в серийное производство планируется в 2021 году, после чего китайский рынок для иностранных самолетов в этом сегменте закроется.
Зато авиакомпании других развивающихся стран со все большим интересом рассматривают в качестве альтернативы проблемному Boeing 737 новый российский самолет МС-21. На прошлой неделе покупку этих машин обсуждал с представителями Индонезии глава Минпромторга Денис Мантуров. По его словам, сейчас МС-21-300 успешно проходит сертификацию. "Сертификация по российским и европейским нормам и начало эксплуатации позволят активизировать продвижение самолета в Юго-Восточную Азию и другие регионы", — подчеркнул Мантуров.

----------


## OKA

> Ваш полет закончен: Boeing отправляет экономику США в пике
> 
> https://ria.ru/20190328/1552170556.h...from%3Dspecial..



Слухи о преждевременной кончине данных корпораций наверняка слишком преувеличены  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Olkor

Не я статью писал и называл... Но шапку закинул. Куда улетела - не знаю...

----------


## OKA

" Компания «Гражданские самолеты Сухого» (ГСС, входит в Объединенную авиастроительную корпорацию) сообщила об отказе поставки 15 самолетов Sukhoi Superjet 100 для авиакомпании Adria Airways из Словении.

«В ноябре 2018 года была достигнута предварительная договоренность о поставке в 2019 году 15 самолетов SSJ 100 в Adria Airways,— говорится в сообщении ГСС.— Структуры, обеспечивающие финансирование сделки, рассмотрев финансовые результаты деятельности авиакомпании Adria Airways за 2018 год, рекомендовали компании ''Гражданские самолеты Сухого'' отказаться от сделки, чтобы исключить получение убытков».

В копании сообщали, что работа по заключению контракта была остановлена, поскольку «без подписания твердого контракта поставка самолетов состояться не может».

В феврале глава Минпромторга Денис Мантуров сообщил о договоренности поставки самолетов SSJ 100 со словенским перевозчиком, название которого министр не уточнил. На сегодняшний день крупнейшим эксплуатантом самолетов Sukhoi Superjet 100 является российский «Аэрофлот»: в его парке уже сейчас находится полсотни таких машин. За рубежом лайнер активно использует мексиканский авиаперевозчик Interjet, у которого насчитывается 22 таких лайнера. "

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/393228...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

" Авиационные диспетчеры Канады, Исландии и Великобритании в тестовом режиме начали использовать технологию автоматического зависимого наблюдения-вещания (ADS-B, АЗН-В) для наблюдения за самолетами, совершающими перелеты над Северной Атлантикой. Как сообщает Flightglobal, за организацию наблюдения отвечает компания Aireon, завершившая настройку коммуникационных спутников Iridium Next на прием сигналов АЗН-В в феврале 2019 года и запустившая систему зависимого наблюдения 2 апреля.

Большая часть воздушного пространства над Атлантическим океаном не имеет радиолокационного покрытия и здесь диспетчерский контроль над самолетами практически не осуществляется. Из-за этого самолеты, выполняющие трансатлантические перелеты вынуждены летать по заранее определенным воздушным коридорам, которые не всегда могут быть оптимальными с точки зрения расхода топлива и пилотирования. При этом во время полета над Атлантикой летчики обязаны каждые 10-15 минут сообщать о текущем местоположении самолета.

АЗН-В — спутниковая система наблюдения за воздушным движением. Она представляет собой GPS-приемник, определяющий местоположение самолета и параметры его полета, а также набор приемо-передатчиков. Последние транслируют данные о самолете сети наземных станций и спутникам Iridium Next, которые уже передают их диспетчерским службам и другим самолетам. Кроме того, АЗН-В принимает и информацию о погоде по маршруту полета самолета. В системе АЗН-В задержки в обновлении информации о самолетах составляют не более 11 секунд.

По оценке Aireon, после полного ввода в строй АЗН-В общие риски, связанные с перелетами через Атлантику без диспетчерского сопровождения, снизятся на 76 процентов. Сегодня над Северной Атлантикой, наиболее загруженным с точки зрения перелетов районом, ежегодно осуществляются в среднем 500 тысяч перелетов. Как ожидается, этот показатель к 2030 году вырастет до 800 тысяч. В настоящее время около 95 процентов всех самолетов, выполняющих полеты над Атлантикой, уже оборудованы системами АЗН-В.

Технология АЗН-В постепенно вводится в действие по всему миру на протяжении последних нескольких лет. В США абсолютно все пассажирские самолеты должны получить системы АЗН-В к 1 января 2020 года, а в Европе — к июню.

Ранее сообщалось, что маршруты пассажирских самолетов над Северной Атлантикой в будущем станут прямее, благодаря чему на перелеты из США в Европу и обратно будет уходить меньше времени. Это станет возможным благодаря использованию систем автоматического зависимого наблюдения-вещания.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/04/05/adsb

----------


## OKA

" Southwest Airlines Boeing 737 MAX nell'aeroporto di Victorville, California. "



https://it.sputniknews.com/foto/201903307471317/

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщил веб-ресурс Scramble.nl , специализирующаяся на гуманитарных перевозках на Африканском континенте канадская авиакомпания DAC Aviation International начала эксплуатацию двух первых турбовинтовых транспортных самолетов Airbus C295, полученных в лизинг у канадско-ирландской финансово-лизинговой компании Stellwagen Group (подразделение канадской группы Acasta Enterprises Inc.). Это первые используемые в гражданских целях самолеты С295.


Первый используемый авиакомпанией DAC Aviation International гражданский транспортный самолет Airbus C295 (кенийский регистрационный номер 5Y-TMP, серийный номер 167), действующий в интересах Всемирной продовольственной программы (World Food Programme - WFP) в Мозамбике.Бейра (Мозамбик), апрель 2019 года (с) Corban Lundborg / ВВС США (via Scramble.nl)

Stellwagen Group подписала контракт с группой Airbus yа поставку 12 двухдвигательных турбовинтовых транспортных самолетов Airbus C295 (с опционом еще на 12) 21 июня 2017 года на авиасалоне в Ле Бурже в Париже. Это cтало первым и пока единственным коммерческим заказом на самолеты С295, до сих пор приобретавшиеся только в военных либо правоохранительных целях, и первым контрактом на поставку С295 лизинговой компании.

В свою очередь, DAC Aviation International стала первым заказчиком самолетов С295 у Stellwagen Group, заключив с последней соглашение о лизинге четырех самолетов, первый из которых (кенийский регистрационный номер 5Y-TMP, серийный номер 167) был передан 30 августа 2018 года. Второй самолет (кенийский регистрационный номер 5Y-TMQ, серийный номер 166) был передан 28 декабря 2018 года.

Теперь в начале апреля 2019 года два первых полученных DAC Aviation International гражданских С295 дебютировали в гуманитарных перевозках в интересах Всемирной продовольственной программы (World Food Programme - WFP) по доставке продовольствия населению районов Мозамбика, пострадавших от циклона "Идай". "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3601433.html

----------


## OKA

" Трамп заявил, что США введут пошлины на европейские товары общей стоимостью 11 миллиардов долларов, пока ЕС не прекратит субсидировать Airbus.

"Всемирная торговая организация считает, что субсидии Европейского союза в пользу Airbus негативно повлияли на США, которые теперь введут пошлины на товары из ЕС на сумму 11 миллиардов долларов! ЕС уже много лет пользуется Соединенными Штатами в торговле. Это скоро прекратится", - написал Трамп в Twitter.

https://twitter.com/realdonaldtrump

Как сообщил ранее во вторник офис торгового представителя США, Вашингтон рассматривает введение новых пошлин на импорт из Евросоюза, пока ЕС не прекратит субсидировать Airbus.

Предварительный список таких товаров включает в себя гражданские вертолеты и самолеты, а также их комплектующие. Кроме того, в список включены лососевое филе, крабы, сыры, оливковое масло, джемы, соки, вино, ковры и многие другие позиции. Пошлины могут коснуться четырех стран: Франции, Германии, Испании и Великобритании.

США оценивают ущерб от субсидий ЕС в пользу Airbus в 11 миллиардов долларов ежегодно. Эта сумма - предмет разбирательства в ВТО, результат которого ожидается этим летом.

В компании Airbus заявили, что новые пошлины США являются неоправданными и приведут к торговой напряженности. Представитель ЕК, реагируя на заявления американской стороны о возможных новых пошлинах из-за субсидий Airbus, заявил РИА Новости, что ЕС готовится принять ответные меры в рамках спора в ВТО по субсидиям США для компании Boeing. "

https://aftershock.news/?q=node/745525

" Милые бранятся — только тешатся."  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Пассажирский "Руслан". Проект пассажирского Ан-124. 

https://youtu.be/GhG5e_KuUv4

----------


## Казанец

В связи с тем, что аэропорту Пулково планируется присвоить имя Ф.М.Достоевского, поступили предложения зал ожидания назвать «Униженные и оскорблённые», депутатский зал — «Бесы», зону досмотра — «Преступление и наказание», а отсек для опоздавших — «Идиот».

----------


## Avia M

Специалистами ПАО «Ил» (входит в ОАК) заканчивается разработка эскизного проекта самолета Ил-96-500Т. Это новая машина, имеющая увеличенный фюзеляж, что даст возможность транспортировать негабаритные грузы. Самолет планируется использовать для перевозки частей ракеты «Ангара» на космодром «Восточный». Такую информацию приводит "ТАСС", ссылаясь на презентацию нового самолета, которая проведена компанией.
Подробнее на: Завершено проектирование новейшего российского самолёта Ил-96-500Т

----------


## OKA

" Американская компания MagniX, занимающаяся разработкой авиационных электромоторов, заключила с канадским авиаперевозчиком Harbour Air контракт на переделку поршневых гидросамолетов de Havilland DHC-2 Beaver в электрические. Как пишет Flightglobal, в рамках переделки устаревающие самолеты получат электромоторы мощностью 751 лошадиная сила.

Считается, что электрический транспорт является более экологичным и экономичным по сравнению с традиционными летательными аппаратами с двигателями внутреннего сгорания. По словам исполнительного директора MagniX Роэя Ганзарски, стоимость полета электрического самолета на расстояние 185 километров может быть до 50 раз ниже по сравнению с обычным летательным аппаратом.

Предполагается, что эксплуатация электрических гидросамолетов на коротких маршрутах в Канаде будет оправданной. Емкости уже существующих аккумуляторных батарей и мощности электромоторов будет достаточно, чтобы каждый переделанный гидросамолет с полной пассажирской загрузкой мог выполнить полет продолжительностью 30 минут на одной зарядке аккумуляторов.

При этом аккумуляторные батареи будут обеспечивать резервный запас заряда еще на 30 минут полета. Это необходимо на случай, если самолет будет перенаправлен в другой аэропорт. Как уточняет Forbes, самолеты получат аккумуляторные батареи энергетической плотностью 200 ватт-час на килограмм. В общей сложности в электрические планируется переделать 42 гидросамолета.

Гидросамолет DHC-2 имеет 9,2 метра в длину и размах крыла 14,6 метра. Самолет оснащен поплавковым шасси. Он рассчитан на перевозку шести пассажиров. Гидросамолет способен развивать скорость до 255 километров в час и выполнять полеты на расстояние до 732 километров в час. DHC-2 оснащен поршневым двигателем мощностью 450 лошадиных сил.

Ранее стало известно, что американская компания UTC в 2022 году проведет испытания модифицированного пассажирского самолета Bombardier DHC-8-100, на который планируется смонтировать гибридную двигательную установку. В рамках проекта самолет получит газотурбинную генераторную установку и электромоторы для привода воздушных винтов через трансмиссию.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/04/23/dehavilland

----------


## Avia M

В рамках программы сертификационных испытаний ACJ319neo провел в воздухе 16 часов и 10 минут, что стало самым продолжительным полетом, выполненным когда-либо пилотами Airbus на самолетах семейства А320. Самолет вылетел из Тулузы, долетел до Северной Гренландии, после чего вернулся обратно. В рамках испытательного полета было также сымитировано отклонение от маршрута до 180 минут по стандартам ETOPS. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба Airbus.
На самолете установлены пять дополнительных топливных баков в грузовом отсеке.

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

"Сухой-Суперджет-100" Москва - Мурманск.
  

На данный момент следствие располагает данными о 13 погибших, среди которых 2 детей.

Официальный представитель СК РФ С.Петренко.

СМИ по поводу причин аварии.

1. Указывается, что первопричиной была попавшая в самолет молния на высоте свыше 2000 м, которая привела к выходу из строя сложной электроники самолета и возвращению машины в аэропорт. Пилоты, по-сути, были вынуждены сажать машину в чрезвычайно сложных условиях.
2. Во время посадки самолет несколько раз ударился о взлетно-посадочную полосу в результате чего произошел надлом шасси и пробитие крыла, что в свою очередь привело к возгоранию двигателя и гибели части пассажиров в хвостовой части самолета (отравление угарным газом).
3. Ряд источников указывают на то, что при эвакуации некоторые пассажиры нарушали инструкции по безопасности (те самые, которые перед взлетом обычно зачитывают стюардессы и которые слушают краем уха и которые повторяли пилоты во время экстренной посадки) и эвакуировались вместе с вещами, что могло создавать помехи при эвакуации пассажиров.
4. Самолет был новый - произведен в 2018 г. Машина не подлежит восстановлению.
5. Аэропорт Шереметьево после катастрофы частично возобновил работу.

----------


## Red307

Загорелся после козления

----------


## OKA

" Пилот Денис Евдокимов сажавший "Сухой Супер Джет" в аэропорту "Шереметьево" рассказывает о неполадках возникших на борту лайнера после удара молнии и о том, как он сажал машину.
Полагаю, аудиозапись снимает часть вопросов по обстоятельствам катастрофы. По остальным стоит ждать выводов специалистов.




PS. По данным СК РФ в результате катастрофы погиб 41 человек https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4967846.html
PS2. RT сообщает, что бортпроводник Максим Моисеев не погиб (как ранее сообщали "Вести"), а находится в реанимации https://russian.rt.com/russia/news/6...ik-sheremetevo Всего в больнице находятся 6 человек, из них 3 в реанимации."

https://sledcom.ru/news/item/1348829/

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4967936.html

Вечная память погибшим...

----------


## OKA

> Пассажирский "Руслан". Проект пассажирского Ан-124. Вложение 92232
> 
> https://youtu.be/GhG5e_KuUv4


Бывает и такое :

" Как сообщила индонезийская газета "The Jakarta Post", индонезийская государственная нефтегазовая компания Pertamina планирует приобрести несколько транспортных самолетов Airbus A400М, которые будут эксплуатироваться авиакомпанией PT Pelita Air Service (PAS), принадлежащей Pertamina и PT Pertamina Pedeve Indonesia. Об этом заявил заместитель министра государственных предприятий Индонезии Гатот Трихарго.

Заместитель министра указал, что Индонезия уже использовала самолеты Airbus A400 [европейских стран] для преодоления последствий стихийных бедствий. «Задача по спасательным работам при землетрясениия в Палу может быть осуществлена ​​быстро, потому что Airbus A400 может приземлиться на короткой взлетно-посадочной полосе, но при этом перевозить большее количество пассажиров, чем самолеты Hercules», - заявил Гатот.

С новыми самолетами PAS сможет перевозить грузы в Папуа, а также в другие отдаленные регионы, отметил заместитель министра, добавив, что первый самолет А400М должен прибыть в этом или следующем году.

Гатот также сообщил, что ожидается, что авиакомпания PAS войдет в состав государственного авиационного холдинга, подготовкой создания которого занимается министерство государственных предприятий. Правительство, скорее всего, назначит PT Survei Udara Penas (государственную авиакомпанию, занимающуюся главным образом аэрофотосъемочными и картографическими работами) головной компанией холдинга, в состав которого также войдут флагманский индонезийский авиаперевозчик PT Garuda Indonesia, авиакомпания PAS и компании-операторы аэропортов PT Angkasa Pura I (AP I) и PT Angkasa Pura II (AP II). Сама Garuda не может стать головной компанией холдинга, поскольку является публичной компанией.


Со стороны bmpd напомним, что ранее ВВС Индонезии длительное время вели переговоры о приобретении пяти, а затем двух военно-транспортных самолетов Airbus A400М, однако в итоге отказалась от их закупки (главным образом, по финансовым причинам) и с осени 2018 года находятся в продвинутой стадии перереговоров относительно приобретения пяти более легких американских средних воено-транспортных самолетов Lockheed Martin C-130J Super Hercules. Теперь, как видно, выдвинут проект приобретения А400М в качестве гражданских авиакомпанией индонезийской государственной нефтегазовой монополии Pertamina. Если этот проект будет реализован, то это станет первой закупкой А400М для гражданского применения.

Следует отметить, что нефтедобывающей Pertamina не впервой оказывать содействие индонезийской авиации - в середине 1970-х годов именно авиастроительное подразделение Pertamina под руководством Хабиби освоило лицензионную сборку в Индонезии легких транспортных самолетов CASA C-212 и вертолетов МВВ Во 105, став затем основой государственой авиастроительной компании Индонезии IPTN (ныне PT Dirgantara Indonesia). "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/tag/%D0...B7%D0%B8%D1%8F

----------


## Avia M

> По данным СК РФ в результате катастрофы погиб 41 человек


Трагедия.

А этого господина, с его "победными реляциями" на мыло!




> "Эвакуация пассажиров аварийного SSJ 100 заняла 55 секунд при нормативе 90 секунд", - сказал Фетисов в эфире телеканала "Россия 24"

----------


## Polikarpoff

По беглой оценке, борт после остановки полыхал 2,5-3 минуты до начала тушения. Во время пробега - ни одного пожарного рассчета вдоль ВПП не наблюдалось. Как так? Машина идет на посадку с повреждениями, под завязку залита керосином, ее ждут, и ни одного рассчета.

----------


## Red307

> По беглой оценке, борт после остановки полыхал 2,5-3 минуты до начала тушения. Во время пробега - ни одного пожарного рассчета вдоль ВПП не наблюдалось. Как так? Машина идет на посадку с повреждениями, под завязку залита керосином, ее ждут, и ни одного рассчета.


А ждали ли ее? Если, как говорят, не было связи, при этом самолёт летел нормально и не горел, не факт, что кто-то ожидал чего-то подобного.

----------


## Avia M

На соседнем форуме "всё разжевано", о связи и ожиданиях.
Видео с вышки, показательное в плане растерянности... Ждём оф. итогов.

----------


## Polikarpoff

По данным флайрадара в ожидании коридора даже круг сделал над Пестовским/Учинским водохранилищами

----------


## OKA

" Аэрофлот публикует список пассажиров рейса SU1492 Москва — Мурманск. " :

https://www.aeroflot.ru/ru-ru/news/61330

Ниже список выживших.

Хронология событий :

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/6402489



http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/top...tml#msg1429650

Ещё :

https://www.krsk.kp.ru/daily/26973.5/4031355/

Схема и фото :

https://www.tourister.ru/tips/5427




> По данным флайрадара в ожидании коридора даже круг сделал над Пестовским/Учинским водохранилищами




https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4967587.html

----------


## Avia M

Глава "Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации" (владеет «Гражданскими самолетами Сухого») Юрий Слюсарь в марте 2019 года обратился в российский кабмин с просьбой выделить дополнительные 39 млрд рублей на разработку среднемагистрального МС-21. Об этом пишет Telegram-канал Baza со ссылкой на соответствующий документ.

https://www.mk.ru/economics/2019/05/...udushhego.html

Если соответствует действительности, то как-то не радужно...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Появилась полная расшифровка переговоров пилотов сгоревшего SSJ-100 с диспетчером а/п Шереметьево. Её опубликовал телеканал РЕН-ТВ. 

Переговоры КВС с диспетчерами:
КВС: Шереметьево. Вышка. Аэрофлот 1492. Как слышите?
КВС: Шереметьево. Вышка. Аэрофлот 1492.
Диспетчер: Говорите.
КВС: Pan-Pan, Pan-Pan, Pan-Pan! Рабочее гнездо. Аэрофлот 1492. Москва подход. Москва подход. Просим возврат. 1492 потеря радиосвязи и самолёт горит в молнии.
Диспетчер: Аэрофлот 1492. ИЮ Снижайтесь. Эшелон 80
КВС: Снижаюсь 80 Аэрофлот 1492
Диспетчер: Аэрофлот 2319 влево курс 060
КВС: Алло 1492 курс 057 снижаемся 80
Диспетчер: Аэрофлот 1492 подтверждаю. Снижайтесь эшелон 80 и сохраняйте.
КВС: Снижаемся и сохраняем эшелон 80. Аэрофлот 1492
Диспетчер: Аэрофлот 1492, есть возможность по общему каналу связи работать?
Диспетчер: Аэрофлот 1492 снижайтесь эшелон 70
КВС: Аэрофлот 1492. Москва подход
КВС: Аэрофлот 1492 70 снижаемся.
КВС: Аэрофлот 20345 на текущем курсе.
Диспетчер: Разрешаю.
Диспетчер: Аэрофлот 1492 снижайтесь эшелон 60. Работает сектор Шереметьево круг.
КВС: Снижаемся 60 Шереметьево круг. Аэрофлот 1492
КВС: Шереметьево круг. Аэрофлот 1492
КВС: Аэрофлот 1492. Эшелон 60
Диспетчер: Аэрофлот 1492. Эшелон 60, здравствуйте! Справа курс 140 снижайтесь. 900 метров до линии КФС. 989204 влево в работе.
КВС: 900 справа 140 КФС 989204 Алло. Аэрофлот 1492
Диспетчер: Аэрофлот 1492. Справа курс 160. Какая-нибудь помощь необходима будет?
КВС: Справа 160. Нет, пока всё нормально. Штатно. Аэрофлот 1492.
Диспетчер: Только проблемы со связью, вас правильно понял?
КВС: Связь и потеря автоматического управления самолётом.
Диспетчер: Вас понял.
КВС: Аэрофлот 1492. Справа курс 180. Снижение через 600 метров.
Диспетчер: Аэрофлот 1492 на курсе 190. Заход у стенки, полоса 24. Снижение разрешил.
Диспетчер: 190 Заход разрешили. Аэрофлот 1492.
Диспетчер: Аэрофлот 1492, продолжайте вправо курс, подходите к точке eko 39
КВС: Аэрофлот 1492, прошу орбиту. Мы не готовы к заходу
Диспетчер: Аэрофлот 1492, вас понял. Курс 350 возьмите вправо
КВС: Курс 350 вправо, Аэрофлот 1492
Диспетчер: Аэрофлот 1492, через сколько будете готовы к заходу?
Диспетчер: Аэрофлот 1492, вправо курс 090, подскажите, когда будете готовы к заходу?
Диспетчер: Аэрофлот 1492, подскажете, как будете готовы к заходу? Не слышно Вас было
КВС: Подскажем, Аэрофлот 1492
Диспетчер: Аэрофлот 1492, вправо курс 110, если необходимо, то можем вам под линию заход сделать
Диспетчер: Аэрофлот 1492, вправо курс 170
КВС: вправо 170, Аэрофлот 1492
Диспетчер: Аэрофлот 1492, готовы к заходу?
КВС: Да
Диспетчер: Аэрофлот 1492, для информации, от торца Азимут 63, удаление 26.
КВС: приняли, Аэрофлот 1492
Диспетчер: Аэрофлот 1492, если планируете заходить курсовой, то необходимо взять влево градусов 20
КВС: Возьму
Диспетчер: Аэрофлот 1492, как будете заходить? Визуально или по ИЛС (ILS)?
КВС: Заход по ИЛС, Аэрофлот 1492
Диспетчер: Аэрофлот 1492, Вас понял, заход ILS 24 левая, вам разрешил, азимут 62, удаление 20 с торца
КВС: Понял
Диспетчер: Аэрофлот 1492, азимут 63, удаление от торца 14, работает Шереметьево вышка 131,5
КВС: Аэрофлот 1492, необходима помощь
Диспетчер: Аэрофлот 1492, Шереметьево вышка, продолжайте заход, слушаю ПУ 24 левая
КВС: Шереметьево вышка, Аэрофлот 1492
Диспетчер: Аэрофлот 1492, Шереметьево вышка, продолжайте заход, ПУ 24 левая
КВС: продолжаем заход 24 левая, Аэрофлот 1492
Диспетчер: Аэрофлот 1492, ветер у земли 160 градусов, 7 порывы 10 метров в секунду, ВП24 левая, посадку разрешаю
Диспетчер: Аэрофлот 1492, ВП24 левая, посадку разрешаю
КВС: Вас принял, ВП24 левая
Диспетчер: Аварийные службы на полосы
Переговоры аварийных служб Шереметьево:
- Полминуты... Направление 12,5. На курсе. Заходит на 11. Отказ связи, отказ автоматической системы управления самолетом. Заходит на посадку в штатном режиме, тревогу я объявил.
- Ответьте на аварийной частоте, Аэрофлот 1492!
- Аэрофлот 1492! Слышу вас, готов к посадке.
- Все, давайте ему посадку. Направо, чтобы он уходил, у него стоянка там.
- После посадки спросите у него на аварийной частоте, готов ли он рулить самостоятельно.
- Вот аварийный садится, проходит ворота ВПП, вот на пробеге уточни у него, сможет ли он рулить самостоятельно…
- Смотри! Ой, ***……
- Пожарная машина разрешаем выезд на полосу 24 к аварийному борту
- Выезжаю
- Пожарная машина вышка, не понял, повтори
- Перекройте подъезд к самолету, чтобы без запроса пожарные автомобили шли
- Разрешаю с шестого без запроса, пересечение 24 с
- Авария самолет горит на ВПП на взлете
- Правильно, подтверждаю
- Следую к месту, наблюдаю, сильный дым черный и языки пламени, как меня поняли, прием. Вызывайте дополнительные силы гарнизона и скорую помощь
- Приняли, вызываем
- Доложите обстановку, что случилось?
- Мы на месте
- Cилы прибыли, работают 3-ий стрела и 10-ый стрела, и с первого старта подано
- Прибыли к месту, поданы лафетные стволы
- Прибыли к месту, пассажиров не наблюдаю, обстановку не могу пока сказать по людям
- По людям 73 пассажира
- Они на месте, нет?
- Ответьте
- В двух словах, что там, на месте события?
- Вам дополнительные расчеты нужны из города?
- Не понял, нужны доп. расчеты из города?
- Врачи пошли помогать
- Все расчеты, у нас на аэродроме движение остановлено, так что прибой к сбору по кратчайшему маршруту
- Все силы вызваны
- Понял
- Вы скажите, там с экипажем есть какая-то связь, визуально они есть?
- На месте спасатели продолжают еще эвакуировать пассажиров
- Экипаж на улице стоит
- Еще раз. Из экипажа есть кто-нибудь с вами на месте события?
- Два человека, бортпроводники
- Информацию у бортпроводников уточните, там эвакуировали всех пассажиров?
- Сейчас, одну секунду
- Уточните у бортпроводников, кто-нибудь есть там из адекватных, может, подскажут, всех пассажиров эвакуировали?
- Сейчас попытаемся
- А экипаж, командир, второй пилот?
- Экипаж, командир, второй пилот есть?
- Второй командир разговаривал с ними, приблизительно половина пассажиров успели выйти, остальные не знаю
— Часть пассажиров эвакуировалась, но пока точную цифру сказать не могу, экипаж эвакуировался через форточку, две бортпроводницы тоже эвакуировались
- По телеграмме на борту — 73 пассажира
- Покажите там списки, пострадавших, не пострадавших, составляйте там, всего на борту было 73 пассажира и экипаж 2 + 3
- 76 пассажиров, экипаж 3+2
- По информации от Аэрофлота на борту 76 пассажиров, 76, экипаж 3+2
- Ну, смотрите, вы составляйте списки пострадавших — не пострадавших, чтобы нам понимать… пожар потушен? Списки составляйте точно
- Уточненная информация. 73 пассажира на борту, 73, экипаж 3+2
- Один погибший
- Бригада медицины центра катастроф прибыла
- Просто на первый взгляд дайте информацию по пострадавшим по не пострадавших?
- Пострадавшие есть, вы их наблюдаете?
- А сколько вышло, вы их по головам пересчитайте
- У нас часть пассажиров где-то на перроне, нужно спасать…они все разбежались куда-то
- …визуально, огня не наблюдаю
- Что по пассажирам, дайте информацию
- Так, еще раз, по пассажирам информация, часть убежала в зону терминала D, пострадавших вы не наблюдаете, внутрь самолета вы пока зайти не можете?
- … самолета мы пока……
- Насколько сильно пострадали?
- Ясно, вы скажите, касательно экипажа, там 3+2 экипаж. Все выжили?
- ….я тоже видел, а остальных……
- Я записала 7 пассажиров, которые совершенно не пострадали, они у меня в машине, но у нас еще пассажиры по перрону …неизвестно где..
- Из города пожарная прибыла, не нужна она?
- Информация по экипажу…..находятся ….
- …пострадали!?!
- Я не понимаю, скажите да или нет
- Еще вопрос там, пожарный расчет приехал из города, нужен он или нет?
- Пожарный расчет приехал из города не нужны они? на 8 КПП
- Нет, они не нужны
- Прибой, вы дадите мне команду на поиск других пассажиров, мне ехать или здесь оставаться?
- А когда, вы примерно мне не скажете, мне большую машину или маленькую брать? Не расслышала, большую ли маленькую брать?
- Пассажиры возле самолета есть еще?
- Пассажиров нет
- Нужно как-то воду организовать для пассажиров на место события, давайте как-то пооперативнее
- Сколько пострадавших наблюдаете?
- Трое пострадавших
- Обнаружено внутри самолета около 10 трупов, произошло обрушение фюзеляжа, его обследуют еще, пока точное число сказать не могут, 1 погибший находится рядом с самолетом
- Ясно
- Нужно оценить возможность возобновить полеты на 24 правой
- На правой можно проезжать
- На КПП кто стоит, чтобы никто из посторонних, пассажиров не выбежал на полосу?
- Все оцеплено
— Подтвердите отсутствие техники на 24 правой
- Где будут пострадавшие, потому что в эту зону нужно выделить фельдшера
- Мы не пострадавших куда повезем, ваши предложения какие?
- Свяжитесь с терминалом B
- У нас там как по поводу списка пассажиров? Всех нашли?
- Я готова по не пострадавшим предоставить, по телефону продиктую, не проблема
- В передвижной пункт передайте
- По вотсап скиньте фото, мы скинем вам свой список, а вы плюсики поставьте, кого нашли.
- Мы всех пострадавших отправили в лечебные заведения?
Двое тяжелых отправлены в больницу, погибших еще пока не вытаскивали
- Я по вотсапу вам скинула список
- Понял, вы связывайтесь с терминалом, комната для непострадавших подготовлена. Полиция, психологи. Везите туда людей

----------


## OKA

"  Россия не планирует сокращать производство SSJ -100 после инцидента в Шереметьево, сообщил глава Минпромторга Денис Мантуров.
       "Нет. Почему мы должны сокращать производство? У нас кто-то отказался от покупки самолетов? Нет. Никакого сокращения производства не планируется", - сказал Мантуров журналистам, отвечая на вопрос "Интерфакса".
       Он не стал комментировать версии следствия по инциденту в Шереметьево, но отметил, что решение о приостановке полетов этих самолетов не принималось. "Что касается приостановки полетов, то решение такое не принималось", - сказал министр.
       Мантуров отметил, что такое решение может принять Росавиация, но "для этого никаких предпосылок не существует".

       5 мая выполнявший рейс SU1492 из Москвы в Мурманск Superjet-100 компании "Аэрофлот" вернулся в аэропорт "Шереметьево", совершил аварийную посадку в 18.32 и загорелся. На борту находились 78 человек, включая пятерых членов экипажа.
       По предварительным данным, 41 человек погиб при пожаре на борту самолёта, сообщила представитель Московского межрегионального управления следственного комитета на транспорте Елена Марковская. У пострадавших основные травмы - ожоги дыхательных путей, отравление дымом, ушибы и ожоги тела, заявила глава Минздрава Вероника Скворцова.
       По словам источника "Интерфакса", по основной версии на высоте около двух километров экипаж подал сигнал бедствия из-за попадания молнии и отказа радиосвязи и другой электроники, самолет пошел на аварийную посадку с полными баками топлива, от ударов о полосу разрушилась одна из стоек шасси, загорелся двигатель.
       Оба "черных ящика" аварийного самолета найдены и переданы специалистам Межгосударственного авиационного комитета (МАК) для расшифровки.
       Уголовное дело по статье 263 УК РФ (нарушение правил безопасности движения и эксплуатации воздушного транспорта, повлекшее смерть двух или более лиц) расследует Главное управление по расследованию особо важных дел СК России.
       "Следствием рассматриваются различные версии произошедшего, среди которых недостаточная квалификация пилотов, диспетчеров и лиц, проводивших технический осмотр борта; неисправность воздушного судна; неблагоприятные метеоусловия", - сообщили "Интерфаксу" в пресс-службе СКР.
       Ространснадзор начал внеплановые проверки ПАО "Аэрофлот", АО "Международный аэропорт Шереметьево" и ФГУП "Государственная корпорация по организации воздушного движения в Российской Федерации".
       Риски аварийного самолета были застрахованы в компаниях "АльфаСтрахование" и СОГАЗ, сообщает "Аэрофлот" на своем сайте.
       За несколько лет эксплуатации Superjet-100 в гражданской авиации, с самолетами этого типа произошло две катастрофы и несколько инцидентов, большинство из которых были связаны с повреждением или неисправностью шасси.
       В частности, в июле 2013 года во время испытательного полета Superjet свершил посадку с убранным шасси в исландском Кеблавике. После ремонта вернулся на базу в Жуковском в декабре. В июле 2018 года аналогичный самолет после завершения испытательного полёта также приземлился с невыпущенными шасси на аэродроме Раменское. Позднее в октябре прошлого года Superjet-100 выкатился за пределы ВПП в Якутске, при этом была разрушена стойка шасси. Никто из пассажиров и членов экипажа в этих происшествиях не пострадал.
       Первая катастрофа с самолетом такого типа произошла в Индонезии в начале мая 2012 году, когда лайнер столкнулся с горой при выполнении демонстрационного полета. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...508280&lang=RU



" Европейский авиастроительный концерн Airbus 3 мая 2019 года провел первые летные испытания перспективного городского аэротакси CityAirbus в немецком Донаувёрте. Как сообщает Rotor & Wing International, первый полет аппарата состоялся в беспилотном режиме, причем CityAirbus был привязан тросами к наземным якорям.


CityAirbus Airbus Helicopters

Первый полет винтокрылой техники обычно проходит на привязи — летательный аппарат надежно удерживается тросами для того, чтобы избежать аварии в случае потери управления. Во время таких испытаний разработчики проверяют работу двигателей и системы управления винтокрылой техники.

Во время испытаний CityAirbus совершил несколько взлетов и посадок. Аппарат также проверили в режиме висения. Все проведенные проверки признаны успешными. В ближайшее время разработчики проведут еще серию испытаний CityAirbus, после чего аппарат переведут в Манхинг. Там аэротакси испытают свободным полетом.

Наземные испытания CityAirbus проводились концерном Airbus с февраля текущего года. Разработка электрического аэротакси CityAirbus ведется с 2015 года. Проект предполагает создание пассажирского аппарата по схеме квадрокоптера, способного перевозить от двух до четырех человек на расстояние до 60 километров. Крейсерская скорость аэротакси составит 120 километров в час.

В январе текущего года первый полет совершило быстрое электрическое аэротакси NeXt американского концерна Boeing. Первый полет аппарата состоялся на полигоне предприятия в Манассасе в Вирджинии и был признан полностью успешным.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/05/15/cityairbus

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Бюллетень Росавиации "Информация по безопасности полетов № 7. Донесение по авиационному происшествию с воздушным судном RRJ-95B RA-89098, произошедшему 05.05.2019".
    
https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3646419.html

----------


## OKA

" В Гамбурге впервые приземлилась гигантская улыбающаяся "Белуха" 

Всего будет построено шесть таких широкофюзеляжных транспортных самолетов.

  
BdT - Airbus BelugaXL in Hamburg gelandet (picture-alliance/dpa/D. Bockwoldt)

Гамбург • Эти фотографии были сделаны в Гамбурге во вторник, 21 мая. В этот день здесь торжественно впервые встречали широкофюзеляжный транспортный самолет Airbus Beluga XL, который прибыл сюда для проведения серии испытательных полетов и тестирования погрузочно-разгрузочных работ.

Самолет создан на базе модели A330 для транспортировки крыльев и других крупногабаритных частей на монтажный завод во французском городе Тулуза и между другими заводами концерна. В Германии он будет регулярно приземляться в Гамбурге и Бремене. Первый полет новая "Белуха" совершила в июле 2018 года. Самолет способен перевозить около 50 тонн груза на расстояние до 4000 километров.

Новая "Белуха" на треть выше предшествующей модели Airbus A300-600ST - примерно с шестиэтажный дом. Внутри можно разместить для транспортировки сразу два крыла для A350. Транспортные самолеты предыдущей серии 1992-1999 годов будут проданы или сданы в аренду. Общая стоимость всего проекта оценивается в миллиард евро."

https://www.dw.com/ru/%D0%B2-%D0%B3%...-4334-xml-mrss

----------


## OKA

" Европейцы уподобили самолетное крыло крылу альбатроса


AlbatrossOne Airbus

Европейский концерн Airbus приступил к испытаниям беспилотной модели с крылом, конструкция которого вдохновлена крылом альбатроса. Как пишет Flightglobal, крыло модели получило ограниченно подвижные законцовки. Конструкторы предполагают, что в перспективе такое решение позволит увеличить надежность крыла самолетов, снизить нагрузку на центроплан и его массу, а также уменьшить аэродинамическое сопротивление летательного аппарата.

Альбатросы имеют самый большой размах крыльев среди всех остальных видов птиц. Крылья альбатросов — длинные и узкие и имеют дугообразную форму. Благодаря, в том числе и крыльям, аэродинамическое качества альбатросов составляет в среднем 1:22, то есть при планировании птица способна пролететь 22 метра потеряв всего 1 метр высоты. Альбатросы могут использовать плечевые сухожилия, которые при натяжении жестко фиксируют крылья, позволяя не тратить мышечные усилия на удержание крыла.

При зафиксированных крыльях их части, расположенные ближе к кончикам, могут быстро «разблокироваться» и отклоняться вверх или вниз при порывах ветрах или изменении нагрузки на крыло в вираже. Благодаря такому свойству у альбатросов снижается нагрузка на крыло и повышается устойчивость полета.

Беспилотная модель с «альбатросовым» крылом, испытания которой проводит Airbus, выполнена в виде пассажирского самолета A321. Модель получила название AlbatrossOne. Ее крыло выполнено с применением углеволокна, стекловолокна и фанеры. В корневой части крыло модели жестко зафиксировано, однако по 25 процентов внешних частей правой и левой консолей крыла имеют ограниченную подвижность — в полете они под действие воздушных потоков могут отклоняться на некоторую величину.

К настоящему времени разработчики провели испытания беспилотной модели AlbatrossOne в двух конфигурациях: с полностью жестко зафиксированным крылом и с крылом, у которого подвижные законцовки были разблокированы. Теперь разработчики намерены провести дополнительные летные испытания, во время которых подвижная часть крыла будет разблокироваться в полете. Благодаря испытаниям Airbus намерен собрать данные о влиянии ограниченно подвижного крыла на самолет, его аэродинамические характеристики и устойчивость полета.

Собранные по итогам испытаний данные могут быть использованы при разработке «альбатросового» крыла для полноразмерного самолета-демонстратора. В компании отмечают, что пройдет несколько лет, прежде чем станет возможной сборка такого демонстратора.

Изучением частично подвижного крыла в настоящее время занимается NASA. В 2018 году агентство испытало модель самолета, законцовки которого можно опускать или поднимать в полете. Считается, что это позволит увеличить подъемную силу крыла и управляемость самолетом при малой скорости полета.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/05/24/albatross

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про дефективных манагеров и "Дримлайнер" )) :

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/450216.html

----------


## OKA

" Сборка самолетов L-410UVP-Е20 и Diamond DA42T на УЗГА " :

Полпред и замглавы администрации президента побывали на уральском авиазаводе (фото)

По наводке :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3661548.html

----------


## Avia M

Нидерландские разработчики представили экзотический концепт авиалайнера будущего. Самолет представляет собой огромное «летающее крыло», которое в задней части раздваивается, образуя V-образную структуру. 

https://naked-science.ru/article/hi-...medium=desktop

Весьма оригинально. Если ещё полетит... :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

> Мож ещё и унутрь пустют))


Разрабатываемый российский среднемагистральный узкофюзеляжный самолет МС-21 будет представлен широкой публике на Международном авиационно-космическом салоне-2019 этим летом. Об этом в интервью ТАСС в рамках Петербургского международного экономического форума сообщил президент Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации Юрий Слюсарь.

"Конечно, покажем, - сказал он, отвечая на вопрос о том, планируется ли показать МС-21 на авиасалоне МАКС. - Мы его до этого не показывали нигде специально для того, чтобы сделать это главной новинкой московского салона. Самолет будет показываться с пассажирским салоном, так что можно будет посмотреть не только снаружи, но и внутри, посмотреть, как себя будут чувствовать пассажиры, которые будут летать на этом самолете".

На выставке и в полете, разные самочувствия... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

" Гибридно-электрический самолет американской компании Ampaire — самый большой из аппаратов такого класса, которые когда-либо поднимались в воздух — совершил первый полет. Эксплуатация аппарата может начаться в течение двух лет, говорится в сообщении компании.

Ampaire 337 построен на основе шестиместного самолета Cessna 337 Skymaster. Инженеры заменили один из двигателей на электрический и добились того, чтобы оба двигателя — электрический и внутреннего сгорания — работали вместе для достижения оптимальной эффективности в воздухе.

Тестовый полет был выполнен в аэропорту Камарильо, в кабине самолета находились пилот-испытатель и бортинженер. Полет был признан успешным — с июля по август компания намерена проводить полеты аппарата несколько раз в неделю, чтобы проверить работоспособность всех его систем.

Если в ходе тестирования не будут обнаружены проблемы, Ampaire 337 может войти в эксплуатацию до 2021 года, отмечают представители компании.




Ранее сообщалось, что авиакомпания KLM Airlines и Делфтский технический университет (TU Delft) в Нидерландах будут развивать совместный проект — разработку первого V-образного пассажирского самолета Flying-V с салоном в крыльях. "

https://hightech.fm/2019/06/07/ampaire-337

----------


## OKA

"  Самолет "Sukhoi Superjet-100" имеет серьёзный запас прочности, но потерпевшее 5 мая в аэропорту "Шереметьево" крушение судно попало в катастрофическую ситуацию, заявил журналистам вице-премьер Юрий Борисов.
       "У него очень серьезный запас по прочности, по перегрузкам. Произошел экстраординарный случай. Он по техническому заданию может выдержать перегрузку 3,8g, а было ближе к шести. Это уже не аварийная, а катастрофическая ситуация. Ни одна конструкция такого выдержать не может", - сказал Борисов в кулуарах Петербургского международного экономического форума.
       Он подчеркнул, что "претензий к самолёту как к техническому средству нет".
       По словам вице-премьера, пока нет никаких подтверждений вины самолёта в авиакатастрофе в "Шереметьево".
       "Я не хочу делать никаких предварительных выводов, их сделает комиссия, которая имеет свой взгляд. И предварительное заключение, в принципе, готово", - сказал он.
       По словам Борисова, даже попадание в самолёт молнии не привело к необратимым последствиям.
       "Это совокупность факторов, в том числе и человеческих. Заключение окончательное сделает комиссия", - сказал вице-премьер.
       По его мнению, это говорит о том, что как летательное средство самолёт не вызывает сомнений. Борисов напомнил, что в ходе разработки самолёт прошел российскую и европейскую сертификацию, цикл испытаний, в том числе и статических, по итогам которых снимались ограничения на полеты.
       Он отметил, что "не хотелось бы вешать вину на пилотов"..."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...509860&lang=RU

----------


## Казанец

Познавательно :

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://uacrussia.livejournal.com/87680.html

----------


## OKA

" Межгосударственный авиационный комитет выпустил предварительный доклад о катастрофе самолета Sukhoi Superjet 100, произошедшей 5 мая в столичном аэропорту Шереметьево. Документ опубликован на сайте ведомства.

"Предварительный отчет содержит поступившую на данный момент в комиссию по расследованию авиационного происшествия фактическую информацию, а также результаты расшифровки данных бортовых и наземных средств объективного контроля и видеоинформации, результаты законченных к настоящему моменту исследований и другие материалы. При поступлении дополнительной информации отчет может быть уточнен и дополнен", - сказано в преамбуле документа.
Действия пилота

Командир самолета, несмотря на проблемы со связью и потерю автоматического управления, оценивал ситуацию как штатную, говорится в отчете.

"В 15:12:32 КВС [командир воздушного судна] объяснил старшему бортпроводнику, что самолет возвращается, при этом обратил внимание: "Не аварийное, ничего, просто возвращаемся", - говорится в отчете МАК.

Диспетчер дал ему указание снижать высоту до 900 м и разворачиваться. "На запрос диспетчера: "...какая-нибудь помощь необходима будет?" экипаж ответил: "Нет, пока все нормально, штатно", - отмечается в отчете. На уточняющий запрос диспетчера экипаж ответил, что имеются проблемы со связью и потеряно автоматическое управление самолетом.

В документе указывается, что после попадания молнии у лайнера отключился автопилот и была нарушена связь. "

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/6550973

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Межгосударственный авиационный комитет выпустил предварительный доклад


Ссылка на предварительный отчёт на сайте МАК (8.42 MB).
https://mak-iac.org/rassledovaniya/r...98-05-05-2019/

Следы попадания молнии:

----------


## Avia M

Холдинговая компания Vulcan покойного соучредителя компании Microsoft Пола Аллена планирует продать проект, связанный с самым большим в мире самолетом-носителем Stratolaunch, за 400 миллионов долларов США, сообщает телеканал CNBC 

https://ria.ru/20190615/1555590442.h...medium=desktop

Ежели и г-н Прохоров не желает... "Ё-самолет". :Smile:

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/453372.html

----------


## Avia M

> Эксперты Европейского агентства по безопасности полетов (European Union Aviation Safety Agency) завершили вторую сессию полетов в рамках программы валидации самолета МС-21-300. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК).
>  Как отмечается в сообщении, в ходе летных испытаний специалисты EASA оценивали поведение самолета МС-21-300 в различных режимах  до высоты 12 000 м. Полеты выполнялись с большой и малой взлетной массой, в условиях передней и задней центровки. Продемонстрирована работа комплексной системы управления самолетом в основном режиме. Испытатели оценили поведение самолета на минимальных эволютивных скоростях взлета и посадки, в том числе с имитацией отказа двигателя.
>  Как отметил президентОАК Юрий Слюсарь, самолет МС-21-300 проходит летные испытания в целях получения российского и европейского сертификатов типа.


Эксперты довольны?  :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

подписано соглашение на поставку Бе-200ЧС в Чили между входящим в состав ОАК Таганрогским авиационным научно-техническим комплексом (ТАНТК) имени Г.М. Бериева и чилийской компанией Asesorias СВР Ltda. Стороны договорились о поставке еще двух машин в рамках действующего контракта на пять самолетов.
Кроме того, в рамках авиасалона делегация ОАК также провела переговоры с индийскими партнерами по вопросам *использования самолетов-амфибий Бе-200 для пассажирских перевозок*. С Индией подписан меморандум о намерениях.

https://www.aex.ru/news/2019/6/18/198606/

----------


## GK21

А на наших безбрежных таежных просторах тем временем, трудятся , если не ошибаюсь, всего 10 бортов. Учитывая нынешнее состояние службы лесной охраны, постоянно растущие  число лесных пожаров и выгоревшую площадь, а также регулярное отвлечение части машин для выполнения работ за рубежом, необходимо было бы иметь их по крайней мере вдвое больше.

----------


## OKA

> А на наших безбрежных таежных просторах тем временем, трудятся , если не ошибаюсь, всего 10 бортов. Учитывая нынешнее состояние службы лесной охраны, постоянно растущие  число лесных пожаров и выгоревшую площадь, а также регулярное отвлечение части машин для выполнения работ за рубежом, необходимо было бы иметь их по крайней мере вдвое больше.


За бугром любят все версии вот этого :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3682417.html

Где-то "на просторах" писали, что он эффективнее . 

Ну и плюс  послепродажное обслуживание, санкции всякие и пр. моменты.

К тому же содержать круглогодично такой парк видимо затратно. Проще арендовать в нужный сезон , и не париться с содержанием.

----------


## OKA

" Пишут самолет не смогли потушить - выгорел весь!

На видео видно, как самолет уводит с полосы... именно в момент торможения (слышно по вою винта) "

Лётные происшествия и катастрофы в 2019 году - Страница 13



" Следственными органами Восточно-Сибирского следственного управления на транспорте Следственного комитета Российской Федерации возбуждено уголовное дело по факту катастрофы самолета Ан-24 в аэропорту города Нижнеангарска Республики Бурятия по признакам преступления, предусмотренного ч. 3 ст. 263 УК РФ (нарушение правил безопасности движения и эксплуатации воздушного транспорта, повлекшее по неосторожности смерть двух и более лиц). По версии следствия, 27 июня 2019 года в 10 часов 30 минут по местному времени потерпел катастрофу самолет Ан-24 авиакомпании «Ангара», следовавший рейсом ИК-200 по маршруту «Улан-Удэ – Нижнеангарск - Иркутск». При посадке в аэропорту Нижнеангарска самолёт выкатился за пределы взлетно-посадочной полосы и столкнулся со зданием очистных сооружений, после чего произошло его возгорание. По предварительным данным, в результате катастрофы 2 члена экипажа погибли, 14 человек доставлены в медицинское учреждение с травмами различной степени тяжести. В настоящее время проводится комплекс следственных действий, направленных на установление всех обстоятельств произошедшего. Расследование уголовного дела продолжается. "

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_t8E...ature=youtu.be

----------


## OKA

" Разработчики перенесли первый полет сверхзвукового пассажирского самолета


Overture Boom Supersonic

Американский стартап Boom Supersonic (ранее назывался Boom Technology) объявил о переносе сроков первого полета прототипа сверхзвукового пассажирского самолета XB-1 Overture с конца 2019-го на 2020 год. Как пишет Aviation Week, при этом срок выкатки самолета, то есть первой его публичной демонстрации, разработчики сместили с июня на декабрь 2019 года.

Решение о смещении сроков разработчики объяснили необходимостью повысить безопасность летательного аппарата. В частности, специалисты Boom Supersonic решили дополнительно оснастить Overture системой улучшения устойчивости и управляемости. Это сложная система, состоящая из множества подсистем, включая автомат управления режимами полета, демпферы колебаний и механизм триммерного эффекта.

Необходимость дооснащения прототипа сверхзвукового самолета и перенос сроков скажется и на сроках начала регулярных полетов. Если изначально разработчики ожидали, что Overture начнет выполнять регулярные рейсы с 2023 года, то теперь ожидается, что это произойдет в 2025-2027 году.

Boom Supersonic представила модель Overture в 2016 году. Ее длина составила 20,7 метра, а размах крыла — 5,2 метра. Расчетная крейсерская скорость нового самолета составляет 2,2 числа Маха, а дальность полета — 1,9 тысячи километров. Максимальная взлетная масса демонстратора технологий составляет 6,1 тонны. Демонстратор технологий оснащен лишь двухместной кабиной пилотов.

Гражданских сверхзвуковых самолетов сегодня не существует. В 1970-х годах были введены в эксплуатацию российский сверхзвуковой лайнер Ту-144 и французский Concorde. Первый в пассажирских перевозках использовался чуть меньше года, а второй — до 2003 года. Оба самолета были списаны в том числе из-за высокой стоимости билетов на перелет.

Существующие сегодня технологии позволяют сделать сверхзвуковой самолет относительно экономичным, а значит и сами перевозки не дорогими. Кроме того, ведущиеся сегодня разработки в будущем позволят конструировать «тихие» сверхзвуковые самолеты, которым будет разрешено выполнять полеты над населенной частью суши.

Подробнее о перспективах гражданской сверхзвуковой авиации читайте в нашем материале «Включите сверхзвук».

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/06/26/boom

----------


## Avia M

"Аэрофлот" не отказывается от 100 новых самолетов Sukhoi Superjet 100, готов подписать твердый контракт по ним в этом году, заявил гендиректор компании Виталий Савельев 

https://tourism.interfax.ru/ru/news/...medium=desktop

И эксплуатировать будет?

----------


## OKA

> "Аэрофлот" не отказывается от 100 новых самолетов Sukhoi Superjet 100, готов подписать твердый контракт по ним в этом году, заявил гендиректор компании Виталий Савельев 
> 
> https://tourism.interfax.ru/ru/news/...medium=desktop
> 
> И эксплуатировать будет?


Смотря где...

----------


## Avia M

1 июл – РИА Новости. Сибирский научно-исследовательский институт авиации имени С.А. Чаплыгина (СибНИА) завершил работу над самолетом с цельнокомпозитным крылом на возможную замену самолета Як-40, сообщил журналистам в понедельник директор СибНИА Владимир Барсук.
"В ноябре 2018 года мы выполнили ряд полетов на летающей лаборатории 19-местного турбореактивного самолета, сдали контракт, и на этом работы в области малой авиации на сегодня у нас закончены. Работы сданы в Минпромторг", - сказал он.

https://ria.ru/20190701/1556088789.h...medium=desktop

----------


## Avia M

> Российский двигатель ПД-14 будет установлен на опытный самолет МС-21-300.


Иркутский авиационный завод создает еще два опытных самолета среднемагистрального класса МС-21, один из них пройдет испытания с российским двигателем ПД-14.

https://ria.ru/20190707/1556282217.h...medium=desktop

Почему один? 40 моторов из-за океана могут не прислать...

----------


## Avia M

> Проект ближнемагистрального пассажирского самолета Ту-334 по сравнению с программой SuperJet 100 (SSJ 100) был тупиковым, сообщил  глава Минпромторга России Денис Мантуров. Об этом пишет Lenta.ru.
> «Если кратко, то у этой машины был тупик развития. То есть мы бы не получили никаких компетенций и международную кооперацию, которая, хотя сегодня нас в каких-то вопросах и ограничивает уже, но по другим причинам и факторам», — заявил министр.
> По его словам, хотя «теперь мы не можем без согласования с нашими партнерами поставить SuperJet в те страны, куда мы могли бы поставить без всяких проблем и ограничений Ту-334», зато «мы бы не получили бы и тех наработок, которые сейчас имеем».
> «Для меня SuperJet важен не количеством собираемых самолетов, а сформированным капиталом надежных и конкурентных научных и технологических решений, которые позволили нам двигаться дальше, к МС-21, широкофюзеляжному самолету, с Китаем и так далее», — сказал Мантуров.


Интересно о наработках.  :Confused:  МС всё отдаляется...

----------


## OKA

" Итальянская компания Leonardo завершила проектирование двух композитных секций фюзеляжа турбовинтового регионального самолета, которые после изготовления будут проходить различные испытания. Как пишет Flightglobal, работы проводятся в рамках общеевропейского проекта Clean Sky 2 по созданию экологичного и экономичного воздушного транспорта...

..Благодаря композиционным материалам разработчикам удается частично упростить производство авиационной техники. Кроме того, композиты, имеющие характеристики аналогичные традиционным авиационным материалам или даже превосходящие их, позволяют несколько снизить массу летательных аппаратов.

Разработанные Leonardo элементы представляют собой секции фюзеляжа позади кабины пилотов. Их планируется полностью изготовить из композиционных материалов. Оба элемента будут проходить испытания на прочность и накопление усталости. Кроме того, их проверят статическими и динамическими нагрузками.

На одном из образцов специалисты будут испытывать и новые системы автоматической диагностики композитов, которые позволят выявлять возникающие повреждения на ранних этапах. После завершения всех проверок специалисты перейдут к испытаниям новых композитных конструкций — секции фюзеляжа с кабиной пилотов и центроплана.

С начала 2017 года композитный центроплан испытывает европейский авиастроительный концерн Airbus. Испытываемый элемент выполнен единой деталью, масса которой существенно ниже массы центроплана из авиационных сплавов.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/07/09/turboporops


"  Ситуация с подготовкой пилотов для гражданской авиации в РФ становится критической. За год из-за различных нарушений от полетов отстранены 425 пилотов, отмечает Генпрокуратура. Чаще всего проблема кроется в недостаточной подготовке летных кадров. Эксперты предупреждают, что такая тенденция негативно влияет на экономику отрасли.

Дефицит летных кадров в России близок к критическому уровню. За последний год в стране от полетов были отстранены 425 пилотов.

«Ключевым вопросом остается уровень подготовки пилотов. Органы прокуратуры проводят целевые проверки учебных заведений гражданской авиации. Вследствие различных нарушений за год отстранено от полетов 425 пилотов, прекращена деятельность двух авиационных учебных центров.

Росавиация аннулировала 160 летных свидетельств», — рассказал официальный представитель Генпрокуратуры РФ Александр Куренной на передаче «Вопрос с пристрастием» на официальном интернет-канале ведомства «Эфир» 9 июля.

По его словам, сфера обеспечения безопасности перелетов на пассажирских самолетах сейчас остается одной из наиболее важных, поэтому уровень подготовки пилотов прокуроры проверяют систематически. После проверок прокурорские акты реагирования были направлены в министерство транспорта, Росавиацию и Ространснадзор, а ГП держит на контроле устранение всех выявленных нарушений, заверил Куренной.

Ранее сообщалось, что с аннулированием свидетельств коммерческих и линейных пилотов столкнулись выпускники Южно-Уральского государственного университета (ЮУрГУ), у которого не было сертификата авиационного учебного центра.

Выступая ранее на «Правительственном часе» в Госдуме, генпрокурор РФ Юрий Чайка заявил, что с 2017 года в результате прокурорских проверок от полетов отстранены 550 пилотов. По его словам, в ходе надзорных проверок вскрывались факты неполного прохождения летным персоналом программ подготовки, отсутствия в образовательных организациях необходимого кадрового и материального обеспечения.

Цифры не критические для отрасли, но очень тревожные.

Как пояснил главред отраслевого издания «Авиапорт» Олег Пантелеев, считается, что в среднем на одно воздушное судно (если мы говорим о магистральных самолетах) нужно порядка пяти экипажей. «400 человек, если говорить о том, что это 400 командиров, — это 80 самолетов либо на земле, либо не приобретенных авиакомпанией. Если там [в списке Генпрокуратуры — «Газета.Ru»] равные пропорции КВС (капитан воздушного судна - «Газета.Ru») и вторых пилотов, то делите пополам. Если это 400 вторых пилотов, условно, курсантов, недавно вышедших из учебных заведений, то радикального влияния на бизнес авиакомпании это не окажет», — поясняет эксперт.

Одна из причин многолетней проблемы с дефицитом опытных летных кадров в российской авиации кроется в устаревшей системе подготовки, которая досталась нам от советской системы, полагает главный редактор отраслевого портала Avia.ru Роман Гусаров.

«Мы готовим очень долго, дорого и некачественно. Наш курсант после пяти лет обучения работать не умеет», — говорит Гусаров.

За пять лет государство тратит на обучение огромные деньги, при этом еще после этого авиакомпании за свои деньги доучивают будущих летчиков, за рубежом же образовательный процесс растягивается на 18 месяцев, будущие пилоты платят свои деньги и отношение к учебе у них другое. На выходе у них более качественные специалисты, поясняет эксперт.

Олег Пантелеев отмечает, что дефицит летных кадров в российской гражданской авиации «совершенно очевидно» существует и «любое выбытие специалистов — это только обострение дефицита». Помимо проверок и отзывов есть еще естественные факторы, приводящие к убытию летного состава, — состояние здоровья, возраст и прочее, и экономические, такие как попытки мигрировать в другие зарубежные авиакомпании для того, чтобы иметь больший уровень заработной платы и доходов.

Многие российские пилоты сами переходят на работу в иностранные авиакомпании, так как на фоне падения курса рубля и ослабления экономики уровень зарплат зарубежных пилотов становится все более конкурентным по сравнению с Россией. При этом, естественно, уезжают в основном опытные пилоты, наиболее востребованные за границей, со знанием иностранных языков, в России таких кадров дефицит, у нас остаются пилоты более низкого уровня.


«усиление такого фактора, как давление со стороны надзорных органов — это очень серьезный негативный момент, который будет препятствовать росту пассажиропотока и в конце концов обернется только лишь одним: авиакомпании, сталкиваясь с дефицитом, будут вынуждены прибегать к гонке зарплат, повышать оплату труда и это, безусловно, поможет сократить отток пилотов за рубеж или даже кого-то вернуть в Россию, но на экономику авиаотрасли подействует негативно»,

— подчеркивает Пантелеев.

При этом Россия заняла нелестную лидирующую позицию по количеству жертв и авиапроисшествий среди стран-подписантов Соглашения о гражданской авиации и об использовании воздушного пространства. В 2018 году в России, согласно докладу Межгосударственного авиационного комитета (МАК), в 2,5 раза увеличилось количество жертв авиакатастроф по сравнению с 2017 годом.

При этом, по данным Росавиации, объемов пассажирских авиаперевозок в России продолжает расти. Так, за январь-май 2019 российские авиакомпании перевезли более 44,88 млн пассажиров, что на 12,3% больше, чем за аналогичный период прошлого года. Сегмент международных перевозок вырос на 18% — до 18,7 млн пассажиров, внутренних — на 8,4%, до 26,2 млн пассажиров."

https://www.gazeta.ru/business/2019/...12488713.shtml


Ну да, "кто на что учился" ))

https://www.dw.com/ru/%D0%B2-%D1%80%...%B0/a-42230627

----------


## Avia M

> " Итальянская компания Leonardo завершила проектирование двух композитных секций фюзеляжа турбовинтового регионального самолета


Готовые наработки! Дружбу с Италией продолжаем... :Cool:  Глядь, свои композиты быстрее поспеют.




> Мы готовим очень долго, дорого и некачественно.


Полагаю, не изменим подход, сохраним традиции обучения. ФСБ проследит, что б не списывали... :Smile:

----------


## Казанец

> ФСБ проследит


Не проследит

----------


## OKA

Бизнесджет, или "Суперджет" ?

https://www.gazeta.ru/business/2019/...12476713.shtml

----------


## OKA

Прям синемАЪ, однако))

" ПадшибникЪ и ВентиляторЪ"  :Biggrin: 


" 9 июля самолет McDonnell Douglas MD-88 американской авиакомпании Delta, летевший из Атланты в Балтимор, был вынужден совершить экстренную посадку в аэропорту Роли в Северной Каролине. Через час после взлета пассажиры самолета сначала услышали странный гул, а затем салон начал заполняться дымом. На борту в это время находились 148 человек.

Пока пассажиры паниковали и пытались разобраться, что происходит, молодому человеку по имени Логан Уэбб все было понятно. Он сидел ближе к хвосту самолета и в иллюминаторе видел двигатель самолета. И то, что он видел, его явно не радовало.

Молодой человек заметил в двигателе посторонний предмет (как позже стало известно, это был оторвавшийся обтекатель вентилятора) и огонь и снял все происходящее на камеру. "

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEW5MFyRIYY

http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/top...tml#msg1440083

----------


## Avia M

В подмосковном ЦАГИ имени Жуковского стартовала научно-исследовательская работа, результатом которой станет прототип перспективного регионального гибридного самолёта. Первый полет может состояться до конца следующего десятилетия. 

https://www.popmech.ru/technologies/...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

> В подмосковном ЦАГИ имени Жуковского стартовала научно-исследовательская работа, результатом которой станет прототип перспективного регионального гибридного самолёта. Первый полет может состояться до конца следующего десятилетия. 
> 
> https://www.popmech.ru/technologies/...medium=desktop


Ну , модель "прототипа", м.б. и сейчас не сложно "поднять в воздух" ))

----------


## OKA

" ..как при взлете из Домодедово Боинг 737 S7 мог сбить фонари освещения взлетно-посадочной полосы? "

Лётные происшествия и катастрофы в 2019 году - Страница 16

----------


## Avia M

> Перспективный гражданский двигатель большой тяги ПД-35, необходимый для создания новых широкофюзеляжных самолетов будет сертифицирован в 2027 году. Его испытания начнутся в середине 2023 года. Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на материалы "ОДК - Пермские моторы" (входит в Объединенную двигателестроительную корпорацию).
> "Начало испытаний газогенератора планируется в 2021 году, старт испытаний авиадвигателя ПД-35 - в середине 2023 года, а на летающей лаборатории - в 2025 году. Сертификат на двигатель ПД-35 планируется получить в 2027 году, следует из материалов.
> Ранее управляющий директор - генеральный конструктор "ОДК-Авиадвигатель" Александр Иноземцев сообщал, что общий объем инвестиций в проект ПД-35 180 млрд руб. В серию ПД-35 может пойти в 2028 году.
> 
> Планируется, что ПД-35 будут устанавливать на российско-китайский широкофюзеляжный дальнемагистральный самолет CR929.


Подождут в Китае? :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

Суперджет: как его производят в Комсомольске-на-Амуре https://saroavto2.blogspot.com/2019/...g-post_83.html

----------


## Fencer

Из дня настоящего – в перспективу: как рождается Sukhoi Superjet 100 - Мой Калининград

----------


## OKA

Про сегодняшнюю удачную посадку на кукурузное поле :

https://rus.postimees.ee/6753813/pti...osadil-samolet

https://ria.ru/20190815/1557527173.h...medium=desktop

----------


## Avia M

Корпорация "Иркут" опубликовала на своем канале YouTube видео покраски самолета МС-21-300. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба корпорации.
Отмечается, что на этом самолете впервые установлен пассажирский салон в двухклассной компоновке.
В корпорации также отмечают, что премьерный показ самолетов МС-21-300 состоится на авиакосмическом салоне МАКС-2019. Один самолет примет участие в демонстрационных полетах. Два будут находиться на статических стоянках.

https://youtu.be/l1q3H_Pfjbg

----------


## OKA

" Предприятия госкорпорации «Росатом» приступили к предварительным испытаниям композиционных материалов отечественной разработки, которые будут использоваться для изготовления различных деталей для перспективного пассажирского лайнера МС-21. Об этом, как пишет Flightglobal, заявил генеральный конструктор корпорации «Иркут» Олег Демченко. По его словам, этот этап испытаний должен завершиться до конца текущего года. При этом полный спектр испытаний российские композиты должны пройти в течение по меньшей мере года.

МС-21 создается с первой половины 2000-х годов. В зависимости от конфигурации лайнер сможет перевозить от 150 до 210 пассажиров. Дальность его полета составит шесть тысяч километров, а скорость полета — около 870 километров в час. В своем классе лайнер получил самый широкий фюзеляж. Его ширина составляет 4,06 метра. Длина МС-21 составляет 42,2 метра, размах крыла — 35,9 метра, а высота — 11,5 метра. Максимальная взлетная масса лайнера составляет 79,3 тонны при максимальной массе коммерческой нагрузки — 22,6 тонны.

В конструкции МС-21 используется множество элементов, выполненных из углепластика. В частности, лайнер является первым узкофюзеляжным пассажирским самолетом с крылом, выполненным из композиционных материалов. Программа МС-21 попала под действие иностранных санкций в части запрета на поставки в Россию полимеров американского производства. В результате санкций российские предприятия «Аэрокомпозит» и «Технология» потеряли возможность закупать полимерные материалы у американской компании Hexcel и японской Toray Industies.

Разработка собственных полимерных связующих составов для композиционных материалов ведется в России с начала 2019 года. Работы частично поддерживаются российской масштабной программой импортозамещения. Как ожидается, российские композиционные материалы, разработанные предприятиями «Росатома», будут использоваться для производства лонжеронов крыла, фюзеляжа и хвостового стабилизатора. «Росатом» является крупнейшим в России производителем композиционных материалов на основе углеволокна.

К настоящему времени корпорация «Иркут» собрала в общей сложности пять образцов самолета МС-21-300. Два из них проходят испытания в Центральном аэрогидродинамическом институте имени Жуковского, а остальные — используются в программе летных испытаний. Как ожидается, до конца текущего года в воздух поднимется четвертый летный образец МС-21-300. Основная конфигурация МС-21-300, проходящая летные испытания, оснащена двигателями PW1400G американской компании Pratt & Whitney. С такими силовыми установками самолет, в частности, планируется поставлять на экспорт.

В настоящее время в России ведется разработка новых двигателей ПД-14, которыми будет оснащаться одна из конфигураций МС-21. В июле текущего года вице-премьер России Юрий Борисов заявил, что «Иркут» занимается строительством двух МС-21-300, предназначенных для летных испытаний, один из которых получит двигатели ПД-14 и с ними будет выполнять испытательные полеты. Речь идет о четвертом и пятом летном образцах МС-21.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/08/30/mc21

----------


## OKA

" Минпромторг определил разработчика легкого многоцелевого самолета на замену Ан-2 ("кукурузника"), следует из протокола подведения итогов открытого конкурса.
Им стал Уральский завод гражданской авиации (УЗГА).

В ведомстве не стали комментировать РИА Новости эту информацию.

Ранее в пресс-службе Минпромторга анонсировали создание нового регионального самолета вместимостью 9-14 человек. Изначально планировалось, что Ан-2 заменит одномоторный самолет ТВС-2ДТС "Байкал", разработанный Сибирским НИИ авиации на базе "кукурузника". Его серийное производство планировалось начать в 2021 году на Улан-Удэнском авиазаводе.
Однако потом в ведомстве заявили, что "Байкал" — это экспериментальный образец воздушного судна, созданный для отработки новых технологий.

Ранее главный конструктор УЗГА по самолетостроению Вадим Демин сообщил, что завод предлагает разработать девятиместный моноплан на замену Ан-2.
По его словам, самолет будет иметь максимальную взлетную массу 4,8 тысячи килограммов, что в 1,5 раза меньше, чем у ТВС-2ДТС. Это соответствует нормам АП-23, которые устанавливают ограничения по весу для легких одномоторных самолетов в 5,7 тысячи килограммов.

Ан-2 ("Аннушка", "кукурузник") — советский легкий многоцелевой самолет. Из-за простоты в эксплуатации, неприхотливости и возможности работы на небольших грунтовых аэродромах широко эксплуатировался на местных воздушных линиях для перевозки пассажиров и грузов, в частности в отдаленные села, а также для различных хозяйственных работ.
Управляющий директор АО Улан-Удэнский авиационный завод Леонид Белых

С чего все началось

В августе Минпромторг разместил на портале госзакупок заявку на проведение научно-исследовательских и опытно-конструкторских работ по созданию легкого самолета. Согласно материалам закупки, на разработку потребуется более 1,2 миллиарда рублей.
Необходимость создания такого самолета, по мнению ведомства, вызвана сокращением парка Ан-2. По данным Минпромторга, в 15 регионах авиация — главная составляющая транспортной системы, а более 28 тысяч населенных пунктов не имеют наземного сообщения.
В техническом задании, приведенном в документации, говорится, что уже разработан аванпроект самолета: он должен быть стандартной аэродинамической схемы и пассажировместимостью 9-14 человек.

"Антонов" потребовал переименовать новый российский самолет "Руслан"
Также отмечается что воздушное судно будет соответствовать современным требованиям рынка и будет создано на основе передовых перспективных научно-технических решений и технологий.
Согласно материалам закупки, до декабря планируется создать чертеж общего вида самолета и эскизно-техническую проектную документацию, провести расчеты на статическую прочность, а также сформировать рабочую конструкторскую документацию на планер, его системы и силовую установку.
Комплект конструкторской документации на опытный образец планируется разработать до сентября 2020 года, а после — до декабря — предполагается создать сам опытный образец самолета для статических испытаний."

https://ria.ru/20190912/1558592974.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Опупея с "заменой" растянувшаяся на десятки лет продолжается))

----------


## Avia M

Глава «Ростеха» Сергей Чемезов допустил возможность смены названия самолета Sukhoi Superjet 100 (SSJ-100). По его словам, судно может получить российское название.

https://iz.ru/921660/2019-09-15/chem...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Уже исключали "Сухой" из названия...

----------


## Avia M

Корпорация «Иркут» (в составе ОАК) впервые представляет пассажирский самолет нового поколения МС-21-300  на зарубежной выставке. Лайнер прилетел на фестиваль авиации, космоса и технологий «TEKNOFEST 2019», который проводится в Стамбуле (Турция) с 17 по 22 сентября 2019 года. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба корпорации.

В ходе перелета с аэродрома г. Жуковский (Московская область) в аэропорт Стамбула  имени Ататюрка самолет МС-21-300 преодолел свыше 2400 км за 3,5 часа.  Самолет пилотировал экипаж в составе летчиков-испытателей Василия Севастьянова и Олега Мутовина.  После приземления  Василий Севастьянов заявил: «Перелет прошел в штатном режиме. Машина и ее системы хорошо показали себя в полете. Часть нашего маршрута впервые проходила над морем».

Самолет МС-21-300, представляемый на выставке в Стамбуле, оборудован  двухклассным пассажирским салоном. Он примет участие в летной программе и будет открыт для посещения специалистами и потенциальными заказчиками. Генеральный директор ПАО «Корпорация «Иркут» Равиль Хакимов заявил: «В ходе выставки мы планируем провести презентацию самолета и продемонстрировать его конкурентные преимущества потенциальным заказчикам».

----------


## Avia M

На Воронежском авиастроительном объединеним (ВАСО) завершилась стапельная сборка первого опытного образца широкофюзеляжного дальнемагистрального пассажирского самолета Ил-96-400М.Об этом сообщает пресс-служба предприятия.
Это один из значимых технологических этапов создания нового авиалайнера, после которого агрегаты планера будут перемещены в цех окончательной сборки, где начнется финальная сборка воздушного судна, отмечается в сообщении.
Строительство самолета планируется завершить к концу 2020 года. После этого он будет передан для наземных и летных испытаний специалистам ПАО "Ил". Первый полет опытного образца намечен на 2021 год, отметили в компании.
Ил-96-400М полностью состоит из российских комплектующих. На новой машине будут установлены двигатели отечественного производства ПС-90А1.

----------


## OKA

> " Минпромторг определил разработчика легкого многоцелевого самолета на замену Ан-2 ("кукурузника"), следует из протокола подведения итогов открытого конкурса.
> Им стал Уральский завод гражданской авиации (УЗГА).
> 
> В ведомстве не стали комментировать РИА Новости эту информацию...
> 
> https://ria.ru/20190912/1558592974.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews
> 
> Опупея с "заменой" растянувшаяся на десятки лет продолжается))



Познавательно :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3778226.html

Увы, последний серийный "новый" Ан-2, это Ан-3, которых выпущено , как кот наплакал. 

В общем, "ждём-с" ))

----------


## Fencer

ПД-14 готовится встать на крыло https://www.aviaport.ru/news/2019/09/25/607425.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Крыло электрического самолета X-57 прошло нагрузочные испытания


Крыло Mod III/IV на нагрузочном стенде Ken Ulbrich / NASA

Специалисты Летно-исследовательского центра имени Армстронга NASA провели нагрузочные испытания новой версии крыла для перспективного демонстратора электрического 14-моторного самолета X-57 Maxwell. Согласно сообщению NASA, проверки проходило крыло Mod III/IV, конструкция которого предусматривает установку сначала двух электромоторов на законцовках, а затем еще 12 — равномерно по всей передней кромке. Испытания новой версии крыла признаны полностью успешными.

Демонстратор электрического самолета X-57 создается на базе двухмоторного поршневого самолета Tecnam P2006T. Сборка самолета ведется с 2016 года. Проект реализуется последовательно несколькими этапами. На первом этапе с поршневого самолета P2006T демонтировали двигатели и топливную систему, провели электроподготовку, смонтировали новую панель приборов, установили аккумуляторы. На втором этапе на самолет установили два электромотора с трехлопастными воздушными винтами. Моторы были установлены в штатные места поршневых двигателей.

Наземные испытания этой модификации Maxwell начались в конце июня 2019 года. В частности, на самолете впервые запустили электромоторы. Как ожидается, летные испытания X-57 в такой модификации начнутся до конца текущего года. В 2020 году на самолет планируется установить крыло Mod III/IV. От оригинального крыла P2006T оно отличается бо́льшим удлинением. Во время нагрузочных испытаний, проведенных в Летно-исследовательском центре имени Армстронга, крыло подвергалось положительным и отрицательным нагрузкам до 120 процентов от предельной расчетной.

Нагрузки на крыло производились на нагрузочном стенде с помощью 26 гид

равлических приводов, по 13 из которых воздействовали на правую и левую консоли. На консоли также были установлены утяжелители, с помощью которых имитировались инерциальные нагрузки, соответствующие 3,4g. Крыло проверялось как на прямое изгибание, так и на скручивание. Кроме того, крыло прошло вибрационные испытания, а также контроль массы и центра тяжести.

После того, как новое крыло будет установлено на X-57, на него смонтируют два электромотора на законцовках. Масса этих двигателей составит 60,8 килограмма. В таком виде аппарат пройдет летные испытания. Если они завершатся успешно, то затем разработчики установят на крыло еще 12 небольших электромоторов по шесть на каждой консоли. Затем самолет вновь пройдет летные испытания. Конечной целью проекта является создание экономичного, энергоэффективного и одновременно относительно тихого электрического самолета.

В июле текущего года швейцарский стартап H55 совместно с чешской авиастроительной компанией BRM Aero провел первые летные испытания перспективного полностью электрического учебного самолета Bristell Electric. Во время первого полета самолет провел в воздухе 90 минут. Новый учебный самолет выполнен на базе чешского легкого двухместного самолета Bristell NG 5, серийно выпускаемого с поршневым двигателем Rotax 912. На самолет были установлены аккумуляторные батареи, новая система управления и электромотор с трехлопастным воздушным винтом изменяемого шага.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/09/30/maxwell

----------


## Avia M

> " Минпромторг определил разработчика легкого многоцелевого самолета на замену Ан-2 ("кукурузника"), следует из протокола подведения итогов открытого конкурса.
> Им стал Уральский завод гражданской авиации (УЗГА).


Уральский завод гражданской авиации (УЗГА) не будет разрабатывать легкий многоцелевой самолет на замену Ан-2, новым разработчиком самолета названа компания "Байкал-Инжиниринг".

https://topwar.ru/163074-minpromtorg...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## cobra_73

А ТТЗ на проектирование смогли сформулировать? Что вообще требуется!?

----------


## OKA

" Cудьба, похоже, решила добить "Боинг"



Обнаружены трещины в силовом элементе крепления центроплана крыла к фюзеляжу Боинга 737NG - в так называемой "вилке":
B737_fork
Слева, справа - ее место в наборе фюзеляжа.

Да, это не про МАХ, это про предыдущее поколение 737-х, выпускаемое с 1996 года. Ресурс "вилки", как и всего самолета, заявлен в 90 тыс ч, однако трещины были обнаружены у самолетов с налетом в 35 тыс. ч. Первое сообщение о трещинах было в начале месяца, с тех пор их нашли еще в нескольких самолетах. Более того, трещины нашли в подобном узле и у широкофюзеляжного Боинга 767..."

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/485717.html

----------


## OKA

Про аэропорт и его начальника :

https://www.bnkomi.ru/data/news/100512/ 


" С 1 октября уходит на пенсию начальник вертолетной площадки в городе Ижма. Благодаря ему девять лет назад на заброшенном аэродроме в Ижме смог благополучно сесть терпящий бедствие самолет Ту-154 с пассажирами на борту.

Этого человека зовут Сергей Сотников.

Ижемское чудо Сергея Сотникова | РВС

В течение 12 лет после закрытия аэропорта Ижма он по собственной инициативе, в одиночку сохранял взлетно-посадочную полосу аэродрома в рабочем состоянии. 
Именно это спасло в сентябре 2010 года пассажирский лайнер, экипаж которого совершил на аэродроме вынужденную посадку.

7 сентября 2010 года

Самолет Ту-154М авиакомпании "Алроса" выполнял пассажирский рейс по маршруту Полярный - Домодедово. Через 3,5 часа после взлета на борту пропало электропитание, из-за этого отключились навигационные системы и топливные насосы. Остатка топлива было недостаточно, чтобы долететь даже до ближайшего запасного аэродрома.

Экипаж произвел вынужденную посадку без приборов, "на глаз", в бывшем аэропорту Ижма (Республика Коми) на давно выведенную из эксплуатации и непригодную для самолетов этого типа взлетную полосу - она была слишком короткой.

После посадки "большая тушка" выкатилась за пределы ВПП и въехала в подлесок. На борту самолета находился 81 человек (9 членов экипажа и 72 пассажира), никто из них не пострадал. Самолет получил небольшие повреждения и был впоследствии восстановлен.

Пилоты, как они сами признавались, обнаружили аэродром Ижмы случайно. Они искали подходящую площадку для приземления или приводнения, летя на небольшой высоте над рекой Ижмой.

Пилоты дважды уводили самолет на второй круг, оценивая состояние ВПП. Самолет приземлился с третьего захода с превышением посадочной скорости.

После ЧП тогдашний президент России Дмитрий Медведев присвоил командиру Евгению Новоселову и второму пилоту Андрею Ламанову звания Героя России. 

В феврале 2012 года Сергея Сотникова наградили медалью ордена "За заслуги перед Отечеством" II степени

Комиссия Росавиации, расследовавшая авиапроисшествие, назвала причиной аварии так называемый тепловой разгон аккумулятора, что привело к короткому замыканию и отключению всей бортовой электросети.

Из сообщения Росавиации: "Благополучному приземлению самолета Ту-154М во многом способствовала добросовестная работа Сергея Сотникова по контролю за эксплуатационным состоянием взлетно-посадочной полосы вертолетной площадки Ижма и прилегающих к ней территорий".

Сотников неоднократно говорил в интервью, что убирал полосу для себя, "чтобы было приятно" и чтобы был порядок.

В 2012 году вертолетную площадку Ижма было решено ликвидировать, в здании отключили электропитание. 

Сотников написал заявление об увольнении с 1 ноября 2013 года, но продолжал работать. После резонанса в СМИ электричество в здание вернули.

В марте 2016 года временно исполняющий обязанности главы Коми Сергей Гапликов во время рабочей поездки в Ижемский район после встречи с Сотниковым поручил рассмотреть возможность восстановления аэропорта. Результаты поручения Гапликова не опубликованы. "

https://www.bbc.com/russian/news-49890221

----------


## Avia M

> А ТТЗ на проектирование смогли сформулировать? Что вообще требуется!?


В техническом задании, приведенном в документации, говорится, что аванпроект самолета разработан. "На основании представленных материалов аванпроекта для проектирования и разработки перспективного легкого многоцелевого самолета для серийного производства и эксплуатации на местных воздушных линиях рекомендуется самолет стандартной аэродинамической схемы и пассажировместимостью 9-14 человек", - говорится в документе.

https://ria.ru/20191002/1559340240.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Avia M

> С 1 октября уходит на пенсию начальник вертолетной площадки в городе Ижма. Благодаря ему девять лет назад на заброшенном аэродроме в Ижме смог благополучно сесть терпящий бедствие самолет Ту-154 с пассажирами на борту.
> Этого человека зовут Сергей Сотников.


Районные власти совместно с компанией “Комиавиатранс” подыскивают нового начальника и намерены продолжить ухаживать за взлетно-посадочной полосой. 

https://tass.ru/v-strane/6954504

Подхватили эстафету!  :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> Районные власти совместно с компанией “Комиавиатранс” подыскивают нового начальника и намерены продолжить ухаживать за взлетно-посадочной полосой. 
> 
> https://tass.ru/v-strane/6954504
> 
> Подхватили эстафету!


https://www.bnkomi.ru/data/news/100512/

В статье про "намерены ухаживать" доступно рассказано)

И про навиг. огни, и пр.


Встретилось :

https://goryachev.livejournal.com/38422.html

----------


## OKA

" Отказ одной из систем произошел у самолета МС-21-300, сообщил ТАСС источник в экстренных службах.

"У самолета во время испытательного полета произошла техническая неисправность связанная с гидравликой - не убрались стойки шасси", - рассказал собеседник агентства.

Как сообщил ТАСС источник на аэродроме ЛИИ им. Громова, самолет вылетел на планово-испытательный полет в 08:00 мск. На борту находится экипаж летчиков-испытателей в количестве трех человек.

"Борт имеет регистрационный номер 73054. Это четвертый созданный экземпляр в России. Не так давно он перелетел после покраски из Ульяновска в Жуковский и присоединился к летным испытаниям самолетов", - уточнил собеседник агентства.

Самолет успешно совершил аварийную посадку в Жуковском, добавил собеседник ТАСС. Никто из находившихся на борту не пострадал."

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/6958226

На то они и испытания)

----------


## OKA

" Франко-итальянский консорциум ATR занялся разработкой версии пассажирского турбовинтового самолета ATR 42-600 с укороченными взлетом и посадкой. Как пишет Flightglobal, начать поставки новой версии самолета, получившей обозначение ATR 42-600S, планируется в 2022 году.

Пассажирский самолет ATR 42 был разработан в первой половине 1980-х годов и начал выполнять регулярные рейсы с 1985 года. За все время серийного производства были выпущены 476 таких самолетов, часть из которых сегодня используется американской авиакомпанией FedEx Feeder, мексиканской Aeromar, канадской First Air, французской HOP! и еще 8 перевозчиками.

ATR 42 в зависимости от версии рассчитан на перевозку от 40 до 50 пассажиров. Самолет имеет в длину 22,7 метра, размах крыла 24,6 метра и высоту 7,6 метра. Его максимальная взлетная масса составляет то 16,9 до 18,6 тонны. Самолеты используются преимущественно для региональных перевозок.

Как ожидается, версия ATR 42-600S получит увеличенные рули, систему автоматического торможения после касания посадочной полосы, а также возможность симметричного выпуска интерцепторов во время посадки. Кроме того, разработчики доработают алгоритм управления двигателями: летчики смогут выбирать между режимами повышенной мощности для укороченного взлета и нормальным.

Предполагается, что в результате доработок самолет ATR 42-600S сможет использовать для взлета и посадки полосы длиной не более 800 метров. Для сравнения, минимальным требованием к длине полосы для базового ATR 42-600 являются 1050 метров. ATR 42-600S сможет перевозить 40 пассажиров.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/10/10/atr42


" Испытания перспективного российского пассажирского самолета МС-21 с турбовентиляторными двигателями ПД-14 начнутся в 2020 году. Как пишет «Коммерсантъ», два двигателя уже формально переданы для испытаний корпорации «Иркут», разработчику МС-21, но пока находятся на ответственном хранении предприятия-производителя — «ОДК — Пермские моторы».

Разработка ПД-14 велась с 2008 года. Это первый новый авиационный двигатель российской разработки за последние 30 лет. Силовая установка разработана специально для перспективного российского пассажирского самолета МС-21. Помимо этого лайнера более мощные версии ПД-14 могут быть установлены на самолеты Ту-214 и Ил-96.

Новый турбовентиляторный двухконтурный двухвальный двигатель может развивать тягу до 14 тонн во взлетном режиме. Российским заказчикам МС-21 будет поставляться с двигателями ПД-14, а на экспорт производитель предложит версию самолета с американскими силовыми установками PW1400G.

Согласно действующим планам, «ОДК — Пермские моторы» до конца текущего года соберет еще два двигателя ПД-14, а затем еще один. Пятый двигатель будет резервным на случай сбоев в программе испытаний.

МС-21 создается с первой половины 2000-х годов. В зависимости от конфигурации лайнер сможет перевозить от 150 до 210 пассажиров. Дальность его полета составит шесть тысяч километров, а скорость полета — около 870 километров в час. В своем классе лайнер получил самый широкий фюзеляж. Его ширина составляет 4,06 метра. Длина МС-21 составляет 42,2 метра, размах крыла — 35,9 метра, а высота — 11,5 метра.

Максимальная взлетная масса лайнера составляет 79,3 тонны при максимальной массе коммерческой нагрузки — 22,6 тонны. МС-21 является первым в мире узкофюзеляжным пассажирским самолетом с крылом, выполненным из композиционных материалов. Первый полет нового российского самолета состоялся в конце мая 2017 года.
К настоящему времени корпорация «Иркут» собрала в общей сложности пять образцов самолета МС-21-300. Два из них проходят испытания в Центральном аэрогидродинамическом институте имени Жуковского, а остальные — используются в программе летных испытаний. Как ожидается, до конца текущего года в воздух поднимется четвертый летный образец МС-21-300.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/10/09/ms21

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

Только коробки доверяют?... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Только коробки доверяют?...


Нормально доверяют)) 

Профи.

"Люфтганза" - серъёзная контора, могут и забанить за наезды))

Захочет чел слетать куды-нить, а ему в аэропорту - раз, и от ворот поворот  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Нормально доверяют))


Возможно. Вопрошаю потому, что отсутствуют пассажиры, а груз присутствует...

----------


## OKA

> Возможно. Вопрошаю потому, что отсутствуют пассажиры, а груз присутствует...


Понятно)

Познавательно :

https://dailystorm.ru/obschestvo/zap...ionnyh-vlastey

----------


## OKA

" Австралийская компания MagniX завершила переделку поршневого гидросамолета de Havilland Canada DHC-2 Beaver в электрический. Как пишет Aviation Week, помимо прочего на самолет установили электромотор Magni500 мощностью 540 киловатт. В ближайшее время планируется приступить к наземным испытаниям самолета, а его первый полет планируется на конец ноября 2019 года.

Конвертация гидросамолета Beaver проведена в рамках соглашения с канадским авиаперевозчиком Harbour Air, заключенного в апреле текущего года. В рамках этого договора австралийская компания должна провести конвертацию и испытания одного гидросамолета, а затем, если проверки окажутся успешными, — еще 42 машин.

Двигатель Magni500, самый мощный из разработанных MagniX, ранее прошел масштабные тестовые испытания на предприятии компании в Голд-Косте в Австралии. На время испытаний мотор смонтировали на носовую часть пассажирского самолета Cessna 208 Caravan. На мотор установили четырехлопастной воздушный винт.

Magni500 использует замкнутую жидкостную систему охлаждения. В крейсерском режиме мотор способен развивать частоту вращения вала в 1900 оборотов в минуту и выдавать крутящий момент около 2,8 тысячи ньютон-метров.

Ранее сообщалось, что в рамках конвертации на DHC-2 установят аккумуляторную батарею емкостью 200 ватт-час. Ее полного заряда должно хватить на 30 минут полета, а также еще на 30 минут полета в случае, если самолет перенаправят в другой аэропорт. Продолжительность полета рассчитана исходя из полной пассажирской загрузки — 6 пассажиров.

Базовый гидросамолет DHC-2 имеет 9,2 метра в длину и размах крыла 14,6 метра. Он оснащен поплавковым шасси. Гидросамолет способен развивать скорость до 255 километров в час и выполнять полеты на расстояние до 732 километров. DHC-2 оснащен поршневым двигателем мощностью 450 лошадиных сил.

Ранее сообщалось, что немецкие компании Elektra Solar и EADCO создали консорциум Scylax, который в ближайшее время приступит к разработке полностью электрического самолета для региональных пассажирских перевозок. Самолет получил обозначение E10. Его пассажировместимость составит 10 человек.

Согласно действующему плану, демонстратор технологий электрического самолета будет создан через три года, после чего немецкая авиакомпания Frisia, один из инвесторов консорциума Scylax, приступит к его опытной эксплуатации. Европейская сертификация нового самолета запланирована на 2027-2028 год.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/10/14/beaver

"Бивер" и раньше был хорош, а теперь - " в два раза щастливей будет " ))

----------


## OKA

" Российские разработчики завершили программу испытаний пассажирских самолетов Sukhoi Superjet 100 с «сайберлетами». Так разработчики назвали горизонтальные законцовки крыла, имеющие саблевидную форму (sabre — сабля). Согласно сообщению «Гражданских самолетов Сухого», испытания проводились в Жуковском на двух самолетах с заводскими номерами «95032» и «95157».

Законцовки крыла, также называемые винглетами, могут быть выполнены в самой разнообразной форме: в виде небольших крылышек, шайб или акульих плавников. Такие элементы позволяют увеличить эффективный размах крыла, снижают сопротивление на концах крыла, увеличивая тем самым подъемную силу и несколько снижая потребление топлива.

«Сайберлеты» были разработаны совместно «Гражданскими самолетами Сухого» и Центральным аэрогидродинамическим институтом имени Жуковского с применением методов вычислительной гидродинамики. В рамках расчетов специалисты определили, что саблевидные законцовки крыла позволят улучшить взлетно-посадочные характеристики SSJ100 и снизить расход топлива самолетом на 3-4 процента.

В рамках программы летных испытаний самолеты SSJ100 с «сайберлетами» выполнили более 140 полетов. Специалисты проверили взлетно-посадочные характеристики самолетов, их устойчивость, управляемость и работу систем автоматического управления. Кроме того, была проведена оценка расхода топлива на разных этапах полета.

Во время испытаний на один из самолетов были установлены имитаторы наростов льда. Эти имитаторы были установлены на передних кромках крыла и хвостового оперения. Они позволили определить влияние обледенения на аэродинамические характеристики крыла.

«Сайберлеты» планируется предлагать заказчикам SSJ100 в качестве опции, причем законцовки крыла могут быть установлены как на новые самолеты, так и на уже летающие машины.

SSJ100 стал первым пассажирским самолетом, разработанным в России после распада СССР. Самолет был разработан в первой половине 2000-х годов и совершил первый полет в 2008 году. Он имеет в длину 29,9 метра и размах крыла 27,8 метра. Он рассчитан на перевозку от 87 до 108 пассажиров в зависимости от версии и конфигурации.

SSJ100 может выполнять полеты на скорости 830 километров в час на расстояние до 4,5 тысячи километров.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/10/17/saberlet

----------


## Avia M

Австралийская авиакомпания Qantas совершила исторический беспосадочный перелет из Нью-Йорка в Сидней, сообщает The Guardian.
Тестовый полет нового Boeing 787-9 Dreamliner занял 19 часов и 16 минут, за которые самолет преодолел 16200 км. Он был полностью заправлен, но не вез груза, на борту было всего 50 пассажиров - в основном сотрудники авиакомпании. Целью полета было изучение его возможного влияния на пилотов, экипаж и пассажиров.
Как сообщает CNBC, добровольцы две недели до полета и две недели после него вели журнал, записывая, как они спят и едят. На борту экипаж и пассажиры занимались йогой и делали физические упражнения. Две пары пилотов сменяли друг друга, на головах у них были закреплены датчики, отслеживавшие мозговую активность. Физиологи намерены использовать полученные данные для облегчения джетлага (синдрома смены часовых поясов).
Перелет станет самым длительным в мире коммерческим рейсом - на данный момент ни одна авиакомпания в мире не выполняет такой полет.

https://www.interfax.ru/world/681059

----------


## OKA

" В Ступине появится центр малой авиации. Сейчас компания «С7 Аэро» реализует первый этап создания центра: заканчивается строительство ангара и помещения для подготовки пилотов к полетам, сообщает 21 октября пресс-служба министерства инвестиций и инноваций Московской области.

По словам заместителя председателя правительства Московской области Вадима Хромова, в реализацию проекта уже вложили порядка 700 млн рублей, а итоговая сумма инвестиций составит 13 млрд рублей.

«В Ступине появится действительно уникальный, первый такого уровня в России, современный центр малой авиации, который станет визитной карточкой Подмосковья. Кроме того, для жителей муниципалитета и соседних городских округов будет создано около 1 тысячи рабочих мест», — заявил он.

В министерстве напомнили, что в 2019 году с компанией «C7 Аэро» было подписано соглашение по строительству производства легких самолетов Victory и сопутствующих производственных предприятий, а также учебного центра для пилотов. Строительство завершат в 2023 году. "

https://regnum.ru/news/it/2754148.html

----------


## OKA

" Немцы разогнали аэротакси-конвертоплан быстрее 100 километров в час


Сборка Lilium Jet Lilium

Немецкий стартап Lilium завершил первый этап летных испытаний перспективного электрического аэротакси-конвертоплана Lilium Jet, во время которого проводилась базовая проверка работы бортовых систем и электромоторов. Согласно сообщению компании, теперь аэротакси начало выполнять полеты на скорости более 100 километров в час.

Разработка аэротакси Lilum Jet ведется с 2017 года. В том же году совершил первый полет полноразмерный прототип аэротакси, а в мае текущего года разработчики подняли в воздух предсерийную версию летательного аппарата.

Lilium Jet получил два неподвижных крыла, на которых установлены поворотные электровентиляторы. 12 таких электровентиляторов расположены на переднем крыле и 24 — на заднем. Благодаря изменению угла установки вентиляторов аэротакси может взлетать и садиться вертикально, а также выполнять быстрый горизонтальный полет.

Согласно проекту, аэротакси сможет выполнять полеты на скорости до 300 километров в час. Дальность полета аппарата на полном заряде аккумуляторов составит около 300 километров. Аэротакси выполнено пятиместным: четыре места — для пассажиров и одно — для пилота. Lilium планирует развернуть коммерческий сервис аэротакси в Германии с 2025 года.

К настоящему времени помимо завершения первого этапа летных испытаний Lilium Jet стартап Lilium также закончил строительство первого сборочного предприятия аэротакси. Площадь предприятия в Мюнхене составляет 3 тысячи квадратных метров. Кроме того, компания приступила к строительству второго сборочного предприятия.

Ранее британский стартап Vertical Aerospace объявил о начале летных испытаний перспективного грузоподъемного электрического аэротакси Seraph. Этот аппарат рассчитан на перевозку пассажиров и грузов массой до 250 килограммов.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/10/22/lilium




Красивенькая такая тачанка))

----------


## OKA

" Американская компания Ampaire совместно с оператором обслуживания и ремонта авиационной техники Ikhana Aircraft Services занялась разработкой гибридной модификации регионального самолета DHC-6 Twin Otter. Как пишет Flightglobal, предварительные исследования по проекту планируется завершить до конца текущего года.

Самолет DHC-6 был разработан канадской компанией de Havilland Canada в первой половине 1960-х годов и совершил первый полет в 1965 году. Длина Twin Otter составляет 15,8 метра, а размах крыла — 19,8 метра. Самолет максимальной взлетной массой 5,7 тонны рассчитан на перевозку до 19 пассажиров на расстояние до 1,2 тысячи километров.

DHC-6 создан как самолет с укороченными взлетом и посадкой и может использоваться с аэродромов с короткими взлетно-посадочными полосами. Кроме того, Twin Otter может применяться на неподготовленных аэродромах. Самолет выпускается до сих пор и используется на коротких региональных маршрутах, в том числе для организации сообщения между островами.

В рамках гибридизации Twin Otter разработчики намерены заменить турбовинтовые двигатели самолета электрическими. На самолет также установят аккумуляторную батарею и дизельгенератор, который будет питать электромоторы и заряжать аккумуляторы.

Ikhana Aircraft Services имеет сертификат, разрешающий компании проводить переделки самолетов Twin Otter для увеличения их максимальной взлетной массы до 6,4 тонны. В Ampaire полагают, что благодаря таким переделкам на самолет можно будет установить тяжелую аккумуляторную батарею без ухудшения пассажировместимости и грузоподъемности.

Предполагается, что переделка турбовинтового Twin Otter в гибридный, благодаря его пассажировместимости, будет экономически оправдана. В рамках гибридизации самолета планируется использовать наработки, полученные при реализации другого проекта по созданию гибридного летательного аппарата — Cessna 337 Skymaster.

На Cessna 337 разработчики заменили задний двигатель с толкающим воздушным винтом на электромотор. При этом передний двигатель с тянущим воздушным винтом был доработан для работы на газе. В таком варианте самолет уже успешно прошел несколько летных испытаний.

В ближайшее время Ampaire планирует завершить еще одну переделку Cessna 337. На этом самолете газовый поршневой двигатель будет установлен в хвостовой части фюзеляжа, а электрический — в носовой. При этом аккумуляторную батарею перенесут из кабины в подвесной контейнер. В таком виде самолет испытают в первом квартале 2020 года, а до конца 2021 года планируется завершить его сертификацию.

После того, как Ampaire и Ikhana Aircraft Services завершат разработку гибридной версии DHC-6 Twin Otter, такая доработка будет предлагаться авиакомпаниям. Наработки, полученные в рамках проекта, Ampaire затем будет использовать для разработки гибридной версии пассажирского самолета DHC-8. Его пассажировместимость в зависимости от версии составляет от 37 до 70 человек.

Ранее стало известно, что австралийская компания MagniX завершила переделку поршневого гидросамолета de Havilland Canada DHC-2 Beaver в электрический. Помимо прочего на самолет установили электромотор Magni500 мощностью 540 киловатт. В ближайшее время планируется приступить к наземным испытаниям самолета, а его первый полет планируется на конец ноября 2019 года.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/10/29/dhc6

----------


## Казанец

Аэрофлот изнутри:

----------


## OKA

"  Испытатели Европейского агентства по безопасности полетов (European Union Aviation Safety Agency, EASA) завершили третью сессию испытаний в рамках программы сертификации самолета МС-21-300.

На первом этапе сессии специалисты EASA работали на авиационном тренажере.

На втором этапе испытатели EASA и ОКБ им. А.С. Яковлева (в составе Корпорации «Иркут») совместно выполнили серию полетов на МС-21-300. "

https://uacrussia.ru/ru/press-center...lete-ms-21-300

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

" ..Однако дело Boeing давно уже вышло за рамки программного обеспечения. Речь идет о том, что крупнейшая американская корпорация сознательно подвергла опасности жизнь людей ради прибыли..."

https://ria.ru/20191031/1560407788.html

----------


## OKA

" Крупнейший авиаперевозчик Австралии Qantas Airways Ltd прекратила эксплуатацию трех самолетов Boeing-737 NG, в деталях которых были обнаружены микротрещины, сообщает Associated Press.

Они находятся в местах стыковки крыла с фюзеляжем, сообщил авиаперевозчик. Трещины обнаружили в деталях, которые на авиационном жаргоне называют "огуречными вилками" из-за их сходства с вилками для корнишонов.

В сентябре Федеральное управление авиации США рекомендовало проверить все самолеты 737 NG, совершившие больше 30 тыс. перелетов. Qantas сообщила, что проблемы были обнаружены у самолета, который совершил не более 27 тыс. перелетов.

Эксперты Qantas намерены в течение недели проверить 33 других самолета из 75 аналогичного типа, которые состоят во флоте авиаперевозчика, осуществивших более 22,6 тыс. перелетов за 2,5 года использования.

Boeing допускает появление подобных трещин только после 35 тыс. перелетов, отмечает "Би-би-си".

Boeing-737 NG - модель-предшественница 737 MAX, полеты которых были приостановлены в середине марта текущего года после двух катастроф, в результате которых погибли 346 человек. Главной причиной крушения лайнеров 737 MAX считаются проблемы с программным обеспечением. Гендиректор Boeing Деннис Мюленбург на этой неделе признал в Конгрессе США, что компания допустила ошибки в производстве 737 MAX. "

https://www.interfax.ru/world/682708

----------


## Avia M

Десятки сотрудников израильской авиакомпании «Эль-Аль», пилоты и сотрудники столичного аэропорта Бен-Гурион встретили пассажирский самолет Boeing 747-400. Огромный лайнер совершил свой последний полет в составе воздушного парка национального перевозчика.
Во время последнего полета пилоты самолета выполнили серию пируэтов в небе и начертили силуэт Boeing в облаках.

https://m.tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i...232-gpCXc.html

----------


## OKA

" Американская компания Triumph Group и бразильская Embraer договорились о совместной разработке и испытаниях самолетных рулей высоты, изготовленных из термопластичного углепластика. Как сообщает Aerospace Technology, рули высоты планируется изготавливать методом индукционного наплавления.

На некоторых современных самолетах рули высоты выполняются из авиационных металлических сплавов и композиционных материалов. Обычно они имеют цельнометаллическую кессонную часть из лонжеронов, стыковочных фитингов и нервюр, а также композитные панели. В большинстве случаев последние изготавливаются методом послойной выкладки из препрегов.

Использование композиционных материалов в конструкции самолетов позволяет уменьшать массу конструкции без ущерба ее прочностным характеристикам. Это в свою очередь, положительно сказывается на экономичности готового самолета и его летных характеристиках.

В частности, сегодня ведется разработка пассажирских самолетов с частично или полностью композитным крылом. Например, такое крыло получит российский лайнер МС-21. Композитным крылом оснащены самолеты Boeing 787 Dreamliner и Airbus A350XWB.

По словам вице-президента по конструированию подразделения Triumph Aerospace Structures Дейва Деннисона, компания уже разработала и создала первый пробный образец руля высоты из термопластичного углепластика с однонаправленным расположением углеволокна. По итогам совместного проекта с Embraer компания намерена развернуть серийное производство новых композитных рулей высоты.

В декабре прошлого года китайская авиастроительная корпорация COMAC объявила об изготовлении первой цельнокомпозитной секции фюзеляжа перспективного широкофюзеляжного пассажирского самолета CR929, разработка которого ведется совместно с российской Объединенной авиастроительной корпорацией. Длина секции составила 15 метров, а диаметр — 6 метров.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/11/11/thermoplastic

----------


## OKA

" Американская компания GE Aviation устранила просчет в конструкции двигателя GE9X, крупнейшей в мире авиационной силовой установки. Как пишет Flightglobal, исправленная версия двигателя в настоящее время проходит финальные испытания, которые планируется завершить до конца ноября текущего года. После этого американский авиастроительный концерн Boeing сможет приступить к летным испытаниям перспективного пассажирского самолета Boeing 777X, крупнейшего в мире двухдвигательного лайнера.

Недочеты в конструкции GE9X были обнаружены во время испытаний в начале 2018 года. Специалисты выяснили, что плечи рычагов, приводящих в движение поворотные лопатки статора компрессора, во время работы двигателя испытывают нагрузки, превосходящие расчетные. Тогда конструкторы заявили, что обнаруженный просчет можно будет относительно просто устранить. Летом текущего года специалисты компании GE Aviation объявили, что из-за работ по устранению недочетов в конструкции статора сертификационные испытания GE9X вероятнее всего будут отложены на осень.

Теперь руководитель проекта GE9X Тед Инглинг объявил, что теперь недочет полностью устранен. При этом характеристики двигателя не изменились. В рамках финального этапа проверок силовые установки GE9X, в частности, проходят ресурсные испытания, в том числе работой на предельных режимах.

Разработка GE9X ведется с 2012 года. Диаметр вентилятора этого двигателя составляет 3,4 метра, а диаметр его воздухозаборника — 4,5 метра. Для сравнения, диаметр GE9X всего на 20 сантиметров меньше диаметра фюзеляжа лайнера Boeing 767 и на 76 сантиметров больше диаметра фюзеляжа лайнера Boeing 737. Новая силовая установка может развивать тягу до 470 килоньютонов. GE9X имеет крайне высокую степень двухконтурности — 10:1. Этот показатель позволяет двигателю поддерживать высокую мощность, потребляя существенно меньше топлива по сравнению с другими двигателями.

Новый двигатель будет устанавливаться на пассажирские лайнеры Boeing 777X, самые большие в мире двухдвигательные пассажирские самолеты. Длина лайнеров в зависимости от версии составит 69,8 или 76,7 метра, а размах крыла — 71,8 метра. Самолет получит складное крыло, благодаря которому сможет помещаться в стандартном авиационном ангаре. Размах сложенного крыла B777X составит 64,8 метра. Максимальная взлетная масса лайнера составит 351,5 тонны. Самолет сможет выполнять полеты на расстояние до 16,1 тысячи километров.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/11/18/ge9x

----------


## Avia M

Перспективы.




> Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК) планирует в 2021 году произвести шесть гражданских самолетов МС-21, в 2022 году - увеличить производство вдвое, в 2023 году - довести его до 25 самолетов. Об этом заявил советник генерального директора ОАК Валерий Окулов в ходе выступления в Совете Федерации, сообщает ТАСС.
> "Поступление МС-21 в 2021 году - шесть машин, в 2022 году - 12 машин, в 2023 году - 25 машин. К 2025 году выход на [производство] 72 машин в год", - сказал он.
> Окулов также отметил уточнил, что к концу 2019 года будет произведено 155 самолетов SSJ 100, в 2020 году - 185 самолетов, в 2021 году - 215.
> В середине ноября глава ОАК Юрий Слюсарь заявлял, что корпорация намерена довести ежегодное производство МС-21 до 120 самолетов.

----------


## Avia M

На Иркутском авиационном заводе – филиале ПАО «Корпорация «Иркут» (в составе ОАК) завершена диагностика систем четвертого опытного самолета МС-21-300, предназначенного для проведения летных испытаний. Об этом говорится в совместном пресс-срелизе "Иркута" и ОАК.
При производстве самолета учтены результаты тестирования первых опытных машин. Три из них проходят летные испытания, две – статические, уточняется в сообщении.
28 ноября новый самолет переведен из цеха окончательной сборки в летно-испытательное подразделение завода. 

https://youtu.be/_7cncSAVXkM

----------


## OKA

" Перспективный пассажирский самолет Boeing 777X во время заключительного этапа нагрузочных испытаний, проводившегося в сентябре 2019 года, буквально разломился. 


Как пишет газета The Seattle Times, узнавшая подробности испытаний, фюзеляж самолета разломился позади крыла и из разлома выпала пассажирская дверь. Инцидент произошел во время комплексных испытаний нагрузкой на фюзеляж с одновременной опрессовкой салона. В концерне Boeing заявили, что изучают причины происшедшего.

Об инциденте с Boeing 777X, произошедшим во время нагрузочных испытаний, впервые стало известно в сентябре 2019 года. Тогда сообщалось, что во время проверок у самолета выдавило дверь грузового отсека. Подробности произошедшего концерн Boeing не раскрывал, утверждая, что инцидент произошел при нагрузках, значительно превосходящих те, с которыми самолет столкнется во время регулярных полетов. Как пишет The Seattle Times, разлом фюзеляжа лайнера произошел при нагрузке, равной 99 процентам предельной расчетной.

Во время испытаний в сентябре в салоне Boeing 777X было создано давление в 0,7 бар. При этом на нагрузочном стенде к крылу прикладывалось усилие снизу вверх, из-за чего его законцовки поднялись на 8,5 метра (максимальное расчетное изгибание в штатном полете — 2,7 метра), а к носовой и хвостовой частям фюзеляжа — усилие сверху вниз. Таким образом воспроизводились нагрузки на планер самолета, соответствующие маневру с перегрузкой в 3,75g. При этом максимальная расчетная перегрузка в полете для Boeing 777X составляет 1,3g.

Во время таких нагрузочных испытаний сперва произошел разлом фюзеляжа позади крыла, причем часть композитной обшивки отвалилась. Затем после расширения разлома из фюзеляжа выпала пассажирская дверь. Испытания признаны частично успешными, поскольку предельная расчетная нагрузка была почти достигнута. Как отмечает The Seattle Times, вероятнее всего, учитывая, что инцидент произошел при нагрузке в 99 процентов предельной расчетной, концерну Boeing не придется проводить повторные нагрузочные испытания — достаточно будет лишь усилить конструкцию в месте разлома.

Программа Boeing 777X на протяжении последних нескольких лет сталкивается с различного рода трудностями. В частности, в феврале 2018 года стало известно, что специалисты компании GE Aviation обнаружили в двигателе GE9X, предназначенном для установки на Boeing 777X, неисправность в работе поворотных лопаток статора компрессора. Этот недочет был устранен только в ноябре 2019 года. В середине текущего года Boeing объявил, что первый полет лайнера B777X отложен на 2020 год.

Разработка лайнера Boeing 777X ведется с начала 2010-х годов. Новый самолет будет представлен семейством, в состав которого войдут три лайнера разных размерностей: B777-8X, B777-9X и B777-9XL. Длина лайнера в зависимости от версии составит 69,8 или 76,7 метра, а размах крыла — 71,8 метра. Самолет получит складное крыло, благодаря которому сможет помещаться в стандартном авиационном ангаре. Размах сложенного крыла B777X составит 64,8 метра. Перспективный лайнер станет первым в мире пассажирским самолетом со складным крылом.

Максимальная взлетная масса B777X составит 351,5 тонны. Самолет сможет выполнять полеты на расстояние до 16,1 тысячи километров и, в зависимости от версии и компоновки, будет перевозить от 349 до 414 пассажиров.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/11/29/split

Ну дык на то они и испытания))  Грех что-нить не поломать))

----------


## OKA

))

----------


## Avia M

> На Иркутском авиационном заводе – филиале ПАО «Корпорация «Иркут» (в составе ОАК) завершена сборка фюзеляжа самолета МС-21-300. Этот самолет пройдет испытания с российским двигателем ПД-14.
> Cтыковка полуфюзеляжей опытной машины была осуществлена на автоматизированной станции.  В ближайшее время начнется монтаж систем, стыковка консолей крыла и хвостового оперения самолета МС-21-300.


​https://youtu.be/gQshyncjFTM

----------


## Avia M

Первый в мире коммерческий самолет, полностью работающий на электроэнергии, совершил полет во вторник в канадской провинции Британская Колумбия...

https://ria.ru/20191211/1562238956.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

> Первый в мире коммерческий самолет, полностью работающий на электроэнергии, совершил полет во вторник в канадской провинции Британская Колумбия...
> 
> https://ria.ru/20191211/1562238956.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews



Познавательно про лайнеры

Ролик :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VCcK4yrlPE

 

https://vancouversun.com/news/local-...ft-in-richmond

Канал конторы :




https://www.youtube.com/user/HarbourAirSeaplanes/videos


" Канадцы испытали первый в мире электрифицированный гидросамолет


DHC-2 Harbour Air

 Канадская авиакомпания Harbour Air провела первые летные испытания электрифицированного пассажирского гидросамолета DHC-2 Beaver. Как сообщает Flightglobal, первый четырехминутный полет самолета состоялся 10 декабря 2019 года на реке Фрейзер недалеко от Ванкувера и был признан полностью успешным. Испытанный летательный аппарат стал первым в мире электрическим пассажирским гидросамолетом.

Гидросамолет DHC-2 имеет 9,2 метра в длину и размах крыла 14,6 метра. Он оснащен поплавковым шасси. Гидросамолет способен развивать скорость до 255 километров в час и выполнять полеты на расстояние до 732 километров. DHC-2 оснащен поршневым двигателем мощностью 450 лошадиных сил.

Конвертацией Beaver в электрический самолет занималась австралийская компания MagniX по заказу Harbour Air. В канадской компании полагают, что благодаря такой конвертации ей удастся снизить операционные расходы на самолеты DHC-2, а также сделать свой авиапарк экологичнее. В общей сложности Harbour Air владеет 34 самолетами DHC-2.

При переделке DHC-2 получил литий-ионную аккумуляторную батарею емкостью 200 киловатт-час и электромотор Magni500 максимальной мощностью 559 киловатт. В крейсерском режиме мотор способен развивать частоту вращения вала в 1900 оборотов в минуту и выдавать крутящий момент около 2,8 тысячи ньютон-метров. Масса мотора составляет 135 килограмм.

Согласно проекту, полного заряда аккумуляторной батареи электрического самолета хватит на 30 минут полета. Кроме того, она сможет обеспечить еще 30 минут полета в случае крайней необходимости. Все работы по электрификации DHC-2 были завершены в октябре текущего года; с тех пор самолет проходил наземные испытания.

Теперь, когда DHC-2 успешно совершил первый полет, разработчики проведут повторную проверку всех его систем, а затем продолжат летные испытания. Одновременно Harbour Air и MagniX займутся сертификацией электрической версии DHC-2, благодаря которой канадская авиакомпания сможет начать коммерческую эксплуатацию электрифицированных гидросамолетов.

Ранее стало известно, что американская компания Ampaire совместно с оператором обслуживания и ремонта авиационной техники Ikhana Aircraft Services занялась разработкой гибридной модификации регионального самолета DHC-6 Twin Otter. Предварительные исследования по проекту планируется завершить до конца текущего года.

Василий Сычёв "

Познавательно про лайнеры

Про "первый в мире"- это конечно как про "не имеющий аналогов в мире" ))

А вот достижение очевидное- ремоторизовали старый, надёжный аппарат, который хорош и имеет свои ниши для перевозок.

Гибридная установка на данный момент, всё же выглядит привлектельнее))  

Сразу опять появляются мысли про  Ан-2, который стал недосягаемой вершиной (в нынешней реальности) отечественного самолётостроения))

----------


## OKA

" Американский авиастроительный концерн Boeing совместно с грузовой компанией FedEx Express провели эксперимент, который показал, что благодаря полетам другом за другом самолеты расходуют меньше топлива. Как пишет Aviation Week, в американском концерне потенциальную экономию топлива за счет полетов в строю оценили в 10 процентов. Во время эксперимента один самолет летел в вихревой струе другого.

Вихревые следы считаются опасными для гражданских самолетов, поскольку попадание в них может приводить к потере управления, неправильной работе двигателей и выходу лайнера в режимы полета, для которых он изначально не проектировался. По этой причине, например, в аэропортах применяются временные интервалы между посадками самолетов на одну и ту же полосу — вихревые следы должны успеть ослабеть.

Тем не менее, в военной авиации полеты в строю, например, клином, иногда используются при перегонке самолетов на большие расстояния. При полете в группе ведомые самолеты используют вихревые следы ведущих в качестве источника дополнительной подъемной силы.

О проведении эксперимента по полету лайнеров в строю американский концерн Boeing объявил впервые. По заявлению компании, эксперимент был проведен в 2018 году. В нем участвовали два самолета: проходивший летные испытания «грузовик» Boeing 777F компании FedEx Express и собственный экспериментальный лайнер концерна ecoDemonstrator.

ecoDemonstrator пролетел на своих крейсерских скорости и высоте вслед за Boeing 777F на расстоянии 1,22 километра от него. При этом лайнер летел под управлением автопилота в зоне, где по расчетам специалистов, оставались вихревые следы грузового самолета.

Данные, полученные в рамках проведенного эксперимента, Boeing не обнародовал. При этом в компании объявили, что эксперимент достоверно показал возможность снижения расхода топлива при полете самолетов в строю на большие расстояния.

Ранее европейский авиастроительный концерн Airbus объявил о намерении провести в 2020 году несколько экспериментальных полетов для изучения влияния вихревых следов на расход топлива. Во время одного из них самолет концерна A350-1000 будет лететь за коммерческим A350-900 на расстоянии 2,8 километра. Исследования будут проводиться при поддержке Международной организации гражданской авиации.

В Airbus полагают, что полеты в группах позволят экономить топливо при длительных перелетах, в первую очередь — трансатлантических. В частности, лайнеры, выполняющие полеты из США в Европу могли бы встречаться в какой-нибудь точке над американским побережьем, формировать клин и перелетать через океан вместе.

Следует отметить, что несмотря на то, что военные иногда используют перелеты самолетов в строю с использованием вихревых следов, детально этот метод изучается относительно недавно. В частности, в начале 2000-х годов NASA провело серию экспериментов, в ходе которые истребители F/A-18 Hornet выполняли полеты друг за другом.

В ходе исследования один из истребителей под управлением автопилота как бы скользил по вихревому следу второго самолета.

В 2013 году ВВС США провели собственный эксперимент, в котором были использованы два военно-транспортных самолета ВВС США C-17 Globemaster III. По итогам этих исследований NASA и ВВС США пришли к выводу, что полеты в вихревых следах теоретически могут дать экономию в расходе топлива от 10 до 15 процентов.

В 2017 году NASA провели четыре экспериментальных полета двух бизнес-джетов Gulfstream G3, на которые были установлены модифицированные системы автопилота. С помощью этих систем ведомый самолет летел точно в вихревом следе ведущего. Эти исследования показали среднее снижение расхода топлива ведомым самолетом на 8 процентов.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/12/13/formation

----------


## OKA

" В Жуковском (Московская обл.) завершился очередной этап экспериментов в аэродинамических трубах по программе российско-китайского широкофюзеляжного дальнемагистрального самолета CR929, который совместно создают ПАО «Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация» и «Китайская корпорация гражданского авиастроения».

Специалисты Центрального аэрогидродинамического института имени профессора Н.Е. Жуковского (входит в НИЦ «Институт имени Н.Е. Жуковского») завершили испытания высокоскоростной контрольной модели (High speed standard model, HSM), выполненной в конфигурации «фюзеляж плюс крыло». Работы проводились в трансзвуковой аэродинамической трубе Т-128 ЦАГИ. Ранее аналогичные исследования этой модели прошли в EC и КНР.

Результаты испытаний модели HSM имеют большое значение для развития отечественного гражданского авиастроения.

«Впервые в нашей практике появилась возможность сравнить результаты испытаний одной и той же модели в трансзвуковых аэродинамических установках нескольких стран», — говорит начальник лаборатории научно-исследовательского комплекса аэродинамики и динамики полета летательных аппаратов ФГУП «ЦАГИ» Антон Горбушин.

«Серия испытаний в разных странах позволила нам собрать данные, на основе которых мы сможем выполнить корректное сравнение результатов. Полученная информация позволит нам более точно спрогнозировать аэродинамические характеристики самолета CR929 в условиях натурного полета», — поясняет главный конструктор программы CR929 от российской стороны Максим Литвинов.

Специалисты ПАО «ОАК», СОМАС и ФГУП «ЦАГИ» провели экспресс-анализ полученных данных. В настоящий момент в ЦАГИ формируется детальный анализ всего цикла испытаний для отчета, результаты которого будут учтены в инженерных работах по программе CR929."

Завершена серия испытаний контрольной модели в аэродинамических трубах по программе CR929 - Новости - Пресс-центр - ЦАГИ

----------


## OKA

" Американская корпорация Boeing Co. объявила, что с января временно останавливает производство своих самолетов 737 MAX из-за проблем с получением разрешений на эксплуатацию от регуляторов, сообщает Associated Press.

Компания уточнила, что приостанавливает производство на своем заводе в Рентоне, штат Вашингтон. Агентство отмечает, что на этом заводе, расположенном неподалеку от Сиэттла, работают около 12 тысяч сотрудников. В Boeing заверили, что "в настоящее время" увольнения в связи с временной остановкой производства не планируются.

Сроки возобновления производства компания не указала, пообещав сообщить об этом позднее.

Ранее о планах Boeing Co. приостановить производство самолетов 737 MAX сообщила со ссылкой на источники газета The Wall Street Journal. После этого акции компании к закрытию торгов в понедельник упали на 14,67 доллара (4,3%) - до 327 долларов.

Эксплуатация самолетов Boeing 737 MAX запрещена с марта этого года по всему миру. Причиной стали две авиакатастрофы этого лайнера в Индонезии и Эфиопии, жертвами которых в общей сложности стали 346 человек.

В Boeing признали, что катастрофы произошли после сбоя в работе программного обеспечения системы МCAS, которая регулирует слишком острый угол атаки (подъема носа самолета) в полете. Компания в середине мая заявила, что полностью обновила ПО.

После этого Федеральное управление гражданской авиации США обнаружило новую проблему в Boeing 737 MAX. Она связана с обработкой данных бортовым компьютером и влияла на способность пилотов быстро и легко решать проблему ухода стабилизатора.

Кроме того, осенью ряд авиакомпаний обнаружил микротрещины в местах стыковки крыла с фюзеляжем самолетов Boeing-737 NG. 
Эта модель - предшественница 737 MAX. "

https://www.interfax.ru/world/688223

----------


## OKA

" Самолет SSJ100 с горизонтальными законцовками крыла типа «сайберлет» успешно прошел цикл испытаний, по итогам которых компания «Гражданские самолеты Сухого» получила дополнение к сертификату типа. Первый самолет с законцовками крыла ГСС передалаавиакомпании «Северсталь» (бортовой номер ВС — RA89135).

Главное преимущество самолета с законцовками в том, что эксплуатация воздушного судна становится более экономичной. «Авиакомпании-эксплуатанты SSJ100 смогут снизить свои расходы на авиакеросин не менее чем на 4%. Важно, что новая разработка не повлияла на массу самолета, поскольку законцовкивыполнены из композиционных материалов. Кроме повышения топливной эффективности, установка законцовок способствует улучшению взлетно-посадочных характеристик воздушного судна, оказывает заметное влияние на снижение уровня шума на местности», - поясняет заместитель генерального директора по разработке Андрей Недосекин.

«Сегодня мы делаем выбор в пользу современных технологий, которые помогут обеспечить комфорт и безопасность пассажиров, а также нашу финансовую эффективность. Новый самолет является более экологичным, что особенно важно для нас с учетом расширения географии международных полетов. В целом, благодаря модернизации воздушного флота, у сотрудников компании «Северсталь» и жителей Череповца появится возможность с большим комфортом совершать путешествия в крупные города и на курорты России и зарубежья, – отметил генеральный директор Авиапредприятия «Северсталь» Николай Ивановский.

Горизонтальные законцовки крыла типа «сайберлет» – уникальная разработка российских инженеров АО «Гражданские самолеты Сухого», которые постоянно работают над модернизацией и инновационным развитием программы SSJ100, совместно с ведущими центрами авиационной науки, такими как ФГУП ЦАГИ.
Название законцовок – сайберлеты, от англ. saber – сабля, происходит от их характерной формы. Их производство и установка будут происходить напроизводственных площадках ГСС. Поскольку «Сайберлеты» могут устанавливаться не только на новые Superjet 100, но и на ранее поставленные самолеты это возможно сделать в авиакомпаниях в ходе технического обслуживания по сервисным бюллетеням.

Полученное компанией-производителем дополнение к сертификату типа на самолеты с горизонтальными законцовками крыла позволяет поставлять такие воздушные суда российским заказчикам. Сервисный бюллетень, разрешающий устанавливать «сайберлеты» на ранее поставленные заказчикам самолеты, уже разработан и выпущен компанией ГСС. "

https://uacrussia.ru/ru/press-center...tsovkami-kryla

----------


## Avia M

Минпромторг планирует потратить еще почти 15 млрд руб. на разработку самолета SSJ-New «с максимальным импортозамещением». Общие расходы на исследования и конструкторские работы составят 18,5 млрд руб. И эта сумма не окончательная

Подробнее на РБК:
https://www.rbc.ru/politics/23/12/20...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Fencer

Взлетел четвёртый лётный МС-21 300 https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/128826/
https://russianplanes.net/id261033
https://russianplanes.net/id261034
https://russianplanes.net/id261042
https://russianplanes.net/id261043

----------


## Fencer

> Взлетел четвёртый лётный МС-21 300 https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/128826/


Четвертый самолет МС-21-300 присоединился к программе летных испытаний -Новости -Пресс-центр

----------


## OKA

"  Авиакомпания «Космос» (входит в Госкорпорацию «Роскосмос») пополнила парк воздушных судов ещё двумя Ту-204. Воздушные суда с бортовыми номерами RA-64044 и RA-64045 прибыли весной 2019 года на аэродром Чкаловский, где была осуществлена приемка этих судов. Для обеспечения деятельности Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» самолеты были перебазированы во «Внуково-3».

Самолеты находятся в собственности (оперативном управлении) Центра подготовки космонавтов имени Ю.А.Гагарина и будут использоваться совместно с авиакомпанией «Космос». Воздушные суда, названные в честь Сергея Королева и Юрия Гагарина, позволят перевозить до 53 пассажиров, размещенных в трех салонах, а для космонавтов оборудованы специализированные купе. На воздушных судах установлены спутниковые системы связи, позволяющие обеспечивать бесперебойную работу сети Интернет.

На первом этапе авиакомпания «Космос» будет эксплуатировать воздушные суда только для отраслевых задач. Впоследствии планируется включение их в сертификат эксплуатанта для осуществления коммерческих воздушных перевозок, что позволит выполнять чартерные рейсы для сторонних заказчиков. Эксплуатация самолетов данного типа — часть стратегии развития авиакомпании на ближайшие три года.

В августе 2019 года авиакомпания ввела в парк первый борт Ту-204-100 (бортовой номер RA-64017), который базируется на территории аэропорта «Внуково-3» (терминал «Космос») и используется как для отраслевых задач Роскосмоса, так для коммерческих чартерных перевозок.

***

ПО «Космос» — ведомственная авиакомпания Госкорпорации «Роскосмос» с семидесятилетней историей безаварийной работы. ПО «Космос» имеет допуски и сертификаты на внутрироссийские и международные нерегулярные перевозки, а также эксплуатирует международный терминал «Космос», расположенный на территории аэропорта Внуково-3. "

https://www.roscosmos.ru/27901/

----------


## Avia M

Все гражданские авиалайнеры, производимые в России, могут переименовать и сделать линейку самолетов с единым названием...

https://ria.ru/20191230/1563001521.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

милиция-полиция...

----------


## Avia M

Специалисты Авиационного комплекса им С. В. Ильюшина (головное предприятие Дивизиона транспортной авиации ОАК) провели окончательную окраску первого опытного образца Ил-114-300. 

https://www.aex.ru/news/2019/12/30/206710/

Желтый цвет присутствует... :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

«Антонов» веде роботи з імпортозаміщення на Ан-70/77 https://mil.in.ua/uk/news/antonov-ve...a-na-an-70-77/

----------


## Fencer

Ростех создаст авиакомпанию, эксплуатирующую только российскую технику https://ria.ru/20200120/1563617903.html

----------


## Avia M

Турбореактивные двигатели ПД-14 поставили на Иркутский авиационный завод для установки на самолёты МС-21, сообщили 22 января ИА «ИрСити» в пресс-службе госкорпорации «Ростех».
Первый полёт МС-21 с новым двигателем ожидается в текущем году.

----------


## Avia M

По результатам конкурса Министерства промышленности и торговли Российской Федерации, Центральный институт авиационного моторостроения имени П.И. Баранова (ЦИАМ, входит в состав НИЦ «Институт имени Н.Е. Жуковского») стал головным исполнителем научно-исследовательской работы (НИР) «Электролет СУ-2020». 

https://www.aex.ru/news/2020/2/3/208079/

Контактная сеть не нужна... :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

Комсомольский-на-Амуре Филиал компании «Гражданские самолеты Сухого» 1 февраля отметил 15-летие. https://www.aviapanorama.ru/2020/02/...etil-15-letie/

----------


## Fencer

> Комсомольский-на-Амуре Филиал компании «Гражданские самолеты Сухого» 1 февраля отметил 15-летие. https://www.aviapanorama.ru/2020/02/...etil-15-letie/


Выкатка 200-го Суперджета https://youtu.be/HcIgK7nYcIc

----------


## Fencer

В Магаданской области начали выполнять рейсы два новых самолета ТВС-2МС https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/130194/

----------


## OKA



----------


## Казанец

https://tass.ru/obschestvo/7718979
Мишустин поздравил работников гражданской авиации. Работники гражданской авиации поздравили пассажиров.

----------


## Avia M

Компания Airbus представила на авиасалоне в Сингапуре Maveric — двухметровый прототип самолета в компоновке «летающее крыло». Это технологический демонстратор, на котором инженеры компании тестируют аэродинамику и возможности новой конструкции. Прототип проходит летные испытания, которые продлятся до середины 2020 года. В Airbus не исключают, что будущее гражданской авиации будет выглядеть именно так.

https://hightech.plus/2020/02/11/air...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

> Компания Airbus представила на авиасалоне в Сингапуре Maveric — двухметровый прототип самолета в компоновке «летающее крыло». Это технологический демонстратор, на котором инженеры компании тестируют аэродинамику и возможности новой конструкции. Прототип проходит летные испытания, которые продлятся до середины 2020 года. В Airbus не исключают, что будущее гражданской авиации будет выглядеть именно так.Вложение 97135
> 
> https://hightech.plus/2020/02/11/air...ndex.ru%2Fnews



Подобные проекты с вариациями на тему "летающего крыла", "обитаемого крыла" и пр., толкали с 20-х годов прошлого века во многих странах))

Т.н. "непризнанные гении" в т.ч.))

А пока с норм. цилиндрическим фюзеляжем и крыльями в гражданской авиации летать выгодно, надёжно и удобно))

Похоже на очередной вброс, как с массовыми пассажирскими перевозками на "суперсониках"  :Biggrin: 

Ну, и баблосов дэцал поднять))

----------


## OKA

" Передача двух Ту-204-100 бортовые номера RA64046 и RA64049 в Air Koryo (КНДР) через Киргизию .

Два Ту-204-100, прежние бортовые номера RA64046 и RA64049 авиакомпании Red Wings,cтали соответственно EX20401 и EX20402 киргизской авиакомпании ОсОО «Sky Kg Airlines», эксплуатирующей легкие Diamond Da-42 Twin Star и  Diamond Da-42 New Generation.




На заводе в Минеральных Водах окрашены в цвета Air Koryo. "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4506735.html

----------


## OKA

" Специалисты ПАО «ВАСО» (входит в дивизион транспортной авиации ПАО «ОАК») приступили к передаче двенадцатого комплекта пилонов лайнера МС-21 представителям корпорации «Иркут». Это агрегаты для первого самолета данной серии, который будет оснащен самыми современными отечественными авиационными двигателями ПД-14.

– Перед нашим заводом стояла задача до конца января выполнить окончательную сборку пилонов, и она решена в полном объеме, – комментирует исполняющий обязанности управляющего директора ПАО «ВАСО» Александр Ярчевский. – Пилоны ПД-14 для МС-21 мы сделали впервые. Это сложный агрегат, однако почти все его детали, топливная, гидравлическая, противопожарная системы, система кондиционирования и вентиляции произведены в наших цехах. По завершению приемки пилоны будут отправлены на Иркутский авиазавод. Там в настоящее время ведется стыковка крыла с фюзеляжем.

В сотрудничестве с АО «ОДК-Пермские моторы» в ПАО «ВАСО» также изготовлены носовые обтекатели и капоты мотогондол двигателей ПД-14, которые уже прибыли в Иркутск. По заказу пермских двигателестроителей еще в 2015 году Воронежский авиазавод изготовил первый пилон и мотогондолу для испытаний ПД-14 на летающей лаборатории Ил-76.

Программа создания МС-21 осуществляется в широкой кооперации российских предприятий. За ПАО «ВАСО» закреплены следующие объемы: люки из полимерно-композиционных материалов (ПКМ), обтекатель рельсов закрылков, пилоны, мотогондолы для двигателей ПД-14, створки опор шасси, обтекатель крыло-фюзеляж, детали из ПКМ носовой и хвостовой частей вертикального и горизонтального оперения. В целом доля воронежских деталей в каждом магистральном лайнере МС-21 составляет до 12 процентов.

– В течение этого года заводу предстоит изготовить еще три комплекта пилонов для двигателей и других агрегатов на МС-21, – отметил Александр Ярчевский. – В целом, по программе МС-21 ВАСО продолжает работы, которые обеспечат наращивание выпуска самолетокомплектов для МС-21 и выход на их серийное производство. "

https://uacrussia.ru/ru/press-center...vigateli-pd-14

----------


## Avia M

РСК "МиГ" на производственной площадке авиазавода "Сокол" приступило к изготовлению отсеков фюзеляжа первого самолета Ил-114-300, производимого по серийным технологиям.

https://ria.ru/20200214/1564688249.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

> РСК "МиГ" на производственной площадке авиазавода "Сокол" приступило к изготовлению отсеков фюзеляжа первого самолета Ил-114-300, производимого по серийным технологиям.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20200214/1564688249.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews







https://uacrussia.ru/ru/press-center...m-tekhnologiya

----------


## OKA

" «Тихий» сверхзвуковой самолет поднимется в воздух в 2021 году


X-59 NASA

Американская компания Lockheed Martin до конца 2020 года полностью завершит сборку демонстратора «тихого» сверхзвукового пассажирского самолета X-59, разработка которого ведется по проекту QueSST. Как пишет Live Science, новый самолет также пройдет первые испытания в текущем году, а первый полет совершит в 2021-м.

Программа QueSST, в рамках которой ведется разработка самолета X-59, предусматривает создание технологий, которые в перспективе позволят снизить шумность сверхзвуковых самолетов. Это позволит им выполнять сверхзвуковые полеты над населенной частью суши, сегодня запрещенные международными правилами.

Шумность X-59 планируется снизить с помощью планера такой аэродинамической конструкции, при которой на поверхности летательного аппарата образовывалось бы как можно меньшее количество ударных волн. При этом те волны, которые будут все же образовываться, должны быть менее интенсивными.

Согласно проекту, демонстратор «тихого» сверхзвукового самолета будет выполнен однодвигательным. Длина летательного аппарата составит 28,7 метра. Он получит планер, фюзеляж и крыло которого внешне напоминают перевернутый самолет. На X-59 установят обычные вертикальный киль и горизонтальные рули для маневрирования на малой скорости полета.

В числе прочих конструкторских решений, которые позволят уменьшить шумность самолета, — удлиненная острая носовая часть, которая будет полностью загораживать летчикам передний обзор.

Согласно действующим планам, на демонстратор X-59 будут установлены различные измерительные системы, включая штангу полетных данных, с помощью которых станет возможным измерение вибраций планера самолета. Кроме того, приборы позволят измерять интенсивность ударных волн, образующихся на поверхности планера, и сопоставлять полученные данные с расчетными.

По мере летных испытаний разработчики будут собирать информацию, необходимую для экспериментальной сертификации сверхзвукового самолета. После получения такого сертификата станут возможными испытательные полеты над населенными пунктами, жители которых согласились на участие в эксперименте.

X-59 будет выполнять сверхзвуковые полеты над населенными пунктами — добровольцами. Затем их жители должны будут дать оценку громкости самолета. Собранные данные и оценки, как надеются разработчики, позволят снять действующий запрет на сверхзвуковые полеты над населенными пунктами.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/02/17/x59quesst

Интересно, кого и в каких количествах собираются возить на таком "суперсонике" ))

Помнится неск. десятилетий назад амеры обломились связываться с паксоперевозками на сверхзвуке))  

Опять , наверное замануха для конкурентов, или документацию с 50-х годов прошлого века нашли))

----------


## Fencer

Специалисты ПАО «ВАСО» завершают предъявительские испытания ресурсного Ил-112В ЦАМТО / Новости / Специалисты ПАО

----------


## Fencer

В течение 2020 года АО «ГСС» станет филиалом корпорации «Иркут» https://aviation21.ru/v-techenie-202...poracii-irkut/

----------


## OKA



----------


## Fencer

> В течение 2020 года АО «ГСС» станет филиалом корпорации «Иркут» https://aviation21.ru/v-techenie-202...poracii-irkut/


ГСС сменили название на "Региональные самолеты" https://www.aex.ru/news/2020/2/25/209053/

----------


## OKA

" Однако 100 лет авиационной диспетчерской службе


Tower_L

25 февраля 1920 г. открылась первая «башня» контроля воздушного движения британской службы навигации NATS в лондонском аэропорту Кройдон – первом аэропорту британской столицы, теперь уже бывшем. Высоты «башни управления аэродромом» была всего 5 метров, но зато она имел круговой обзор. И хотя сейчас высота башен/«вышек»/ «контрольно-диспетчерских пунктов» достигает 120-130 м, принципиально дизайн их не изменился. До того аэродромы уже имели радиослужбу и «воздушные маяки», но это было не совсем техническим обслуживанием воздушного движения, тем более из аэропорта выполнялось обычно всего несколько рейсов в день..."

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/525727.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

Национальный авиаперевозчик России, авиакомпания Аэрофлот, член альянса SkyTeam, получил сегодня в свое распоряжение первый лайнер A350. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба Airbus.

«Таким образом, Аэрофлот стал первым оператором данного типа самолетов в Восточной Европе и СНГ.  A350-900 Аэрофлота окрашен в новую ливрею, охватывающую почти 100-летнее наследие авиакомпании», - отметили в Airbus.
Всего Аэрофлот разместил заказ на 22 самолета A350-900. При этом авиакомпания уже эксплуатирует в сове парке 126 самолетов производства Airbus (107 самолетов семейства A320 и 19 самолетов семейства A330).
A350-900 Аэрофлота имеет совершенно новый элегантный дизайн пассажирского салона, предлагая непревзойденный комфорт для путешественников. Самолет имеет просторную трехклассную компоновку салона на 316 мест: 28 персональных боксов в бизнес-классе с полностью раскладывающимися  креслами, 24 кресла комфорт-класса с дополнительным пространством для ног и 264 места в эконом-классе. Кроме того, на борту самолета установлена  развлекательная система Panasonic eX3 последнего поколения, а также экраны высокой четкости и оборудование для  подключения к Wi-Fi, что обеспечит расширенные возможности для всех пассажиров на дальнемагистральных рейсах. Аэрофлот будет эксплуатировать A350-900 на рейсах из Москвы по ряду направлений, включая Лондон, Дубай, Нью-Йорк, Майами, Осака и Пекин, рассказали в Airbus.

----------


## Avia M

Евросоюз дал старт программе разработки гибридного 50-местного пассажирского самолета для региональных перевозок, который может начать выполнять регулярные рейсы с 2035-2040 года. Как пишет Aviation Week, первый этап проекта рассчитан на разработку технологий, которые могут быть использованы в перспективном самолете, также определение конфигураций летательного аппарата.

https://yandex.ru/turbo?text=https%3...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

" Специалисты Центрального аэрогидродинамического института имени профессора Н.Е. Жуковского (входит в НИЦ «Институт имени Н.Е. Жуковского») завершили второй этап исследований полумодели перспективного малошумного ближнемагистрального самолета (БМС).

Принципиальными отличиями этого воздушного судна являются крыло малой стреловидности, обеспечивающее ламинарное обтекание, и верхнее расположение двигателей над задней кромкой крыла. Преимущества компоновки — снижение сопротивления, экранирование крылом шума от двигателя и защита от попадания посторонних предметов в воздухозаборники при взлете и посадке.

«Работы по обеспечению ламинарного обтекания пассажирских самолетов развиваются в ЦАГИ достаточно давно. Ламинарный профиль дает преимущество с точки зрения повышения технико-экономических характеристик: уменьшается расход топлива, снижается сопротивление и проч. Однако самолетам с ламинаризированным обтеканием необходимо иметь более простую механизацию, из-за чего могут пострадать взлетно-посадочные характеристики. Из-за уменьшения стреловидности может снизиться скорость самолета. К чистоте поверхности ламинарного крыла также предъявляются повышенные требования. Сбалансировать все плюсы и минусы — непростая задача, над которой нам предстоит еще много работать», — прокомментировал начальник отдела отделения аэродинамики самолетов и ракет ФГУП «ЦАГИ», кандидат технических наук Анатолий Болсуновский.

Ранее специалисты института разработали концепцию и испытали полную модель БМС с размахом крыла 2 м. В дальнейшем была изготовлена крупномасштабная полумодель летательного аппарата с большей в 2,2 раза хордой. Такое решение позволяет получить более достоверные результаты в эксперименте.

В прошлом году была проведена серия испытаний полумодели в трансзвуковой аэродинамической трубе Т-128 ЦАГИ. Эксперименты с применением тепловизора подтвердили наличие протяженных ламинарных участков на верхней поверхности крыла.

Прошедший этап включал подробное изучение границ ламинарного обтекания. Также уточнялись особенности физики процесса на взлетно-посадочных режимах при отклоненной механизации в виде закрылков и щитков Крюгера (отклоняемой панели на нижней поверхности крыла), используемых на ламинарном крыле. Этот элемент механизации передней кромки уступает по эффективности обычному предкрылку, который, однако, нельзя использовать из-за наличия уступов, приводящих к преждевременной турбулизации течения.

В ходе работ ученые ЦАГИ исследовали спектры обтекания на поверхности летательного аппарата при больших углах атаки с помощью мини-шелковинок. Приклеиваемые легкие нити выстраиваются по вектору скорости, а в зонах отрыва потока отходят и совершают хаотические колебания. С помощью этого метода были выявлены зоны локальных отрывов, препятствующие достижению высоких несущих свойств крыла.

Полученные результаты позволят доработать механизацию крыла с целью приближения эффективности щитка Крюгера к эффективности стандартного предкрылка.

Следующий этап эксперимента запланирован на осень 2020 года.

Ламинаризация обтекания — это перспективная аэродинамическая концепция, позволяющая, по различным оценкам, снизить сопротивление самолета на 10-15 процентов. Для небольших самолетов (типа SSJ-100) наиболее перспективной является естественная ламинаризация обтекания, достигаемая только за счет формы профилей крыла. Для более крупных воздушных судов (типа МС-21, Ту-204) необходимо применять искусственную ламинаризацию за счет отсоса пограничного слоя через миллионы микроотверстий в обшивке, что гораздо сложнее. В Центральном аэрогидродинамическом институте имени проф. Н.Е. Жуковского изучаются оба направления. 
Однако для надежного прогнозирования аэродинамических характеристик ламинарных самолетов в летных условиях трубных экспериментов недостаточно. В силу этого необходим промежуточный этап испытаний на летных демонстраторах, которые в большом количестве создавались и продолжают разрабатываться в нашей стране и за рубежом. "

Фото :

В ЦАГИ завершен очередной этап испытаний перспективного малошумного самолета - Новости - Пресс-центр - ЦАГИ

----------


## OKA

" Немецкое аэротакси-конвертоплан сгорело во время техобслуживания


Lilium Jet

Прототип перспективного электрического аэротакси-конвертоплана Lilium Jet, разработкой которого занимается немецкий стартап Lilium, сгорел во время технического обслуживания. Как пишет Flightglobal, инцидент произошел 27 февраля 2020 года. Летательный аппарат, первый прототип Lilium Jet, ремонту и восстановлению не подлежит.

Причины пожара пока не раскрываются. В настоящее время специалисты Lilium проводят расследование причин возгорания электрического аэротакси. Стартап также объявил о переносе начала летных испытаний второго образца Lilium Jet на несколько недель. Решение о проведении испытаний будет приниматься после того, как специалисты выяснят причину пожара.

При этом в компании уверены, что планируемое на 2025 год начало коммерческой эксплуатации аэротакси переноситься не будет. При этом стартап остался всего с одним прототипом, который продолжит программу летных испытаний. К слову, этот аппарат стоял рядом со сгоревшим аэротакси, однако повреждений от огня не получил.

Первый полет первого прототипа Lilium Jet состоялся в 2017 году. С тех пор аппарат налетал несколько сотен часов и прошел ряд важных проверок, включая переход от полета в вертолетном режиме к полету по-самолетному.

Lilium Jet имеет два неподвижных крыла, на которых установлены поворотные электровентиляторы. 12 таких электровентиляторов расположены на переднем крыле и 24 — на заднем. Благодаря изменению угла установки вентиляторов аэротакси может взлетать и садиться вертикально, а также выполнять быстрый горизонтальный полет.

Согласно проекту, аэротакси сможет выполнять полеты на скорости до 300 километров в час. Дальность полета аппарата на полном заряде аккумуляторов составит около 300 километров. Аэротакси выполнено пятиместным: четыре места — для пассажиров и одно — для пилота.

Lilium Jet стал уже вторым электрическим летательным аппаратом, сгоревшим в течение одного месяца. В конце января 2020 года в аэропорту Прескотта в Аризоне сгорел один из прототипов перспективного пассажирского электрического самолета Alice. Этот летательный аппарат разрабатывается израильской компанией Eviation Aircraft.

Расследование причин пожара пока еще не завершено. Предположительно, причиной пожара могла стать внешняя аккумуляторная батарея, подключенная к летательному аппарату на время проведения наземных испытаний.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/03/03/lilium

----------


## Fencer

В Воронеже приступили к активной фазе сборки агрегатов для Ил-114-300 https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...741-aDSkl.html

----------


## Fencer

Росавиация: тренажёрная подготовка пилотов SSJ100 в режиме прямого управления будет проходить один раз в 7 месяцев https://aviation21.ru/rosaviaciya-tr...-v-7-mesyacev/

----------


## Fencer

"Уральский приборостроительный завод" планирует производить систему управления для SSJ 100 https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2020/03/24/631983.html

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Полное видео авиакатастрофы RRJ-95B в Шереметьево 5 мая 2019 г.



Главным управлением по расследованию особо важных дел Следственного комитета Российской Федерации завершено расследование по уголовному делу в отношении командира воздушного судна RRJ-95B Дениса Евдокимова. Он обвиняется в совершении преступления, предусмотренного ч. 3 ст. 263 УК РФ (нарушение правил безопасности движения и эксплуатации воздушного транспорта, повлекшее по неосторожности причинение тяжкого вреда здоровью человека, смерть двух и более лиц, крупного ущерба).

По данным следствия, командир воздушного судна, следовавшего сообщением Москва – Мурманск, 5 мая 2019 г. после возвращения в аэропорт вылета осуществил грубую посадку на взлетно-посадочную полосу аэропорта Шереметьево. Дальнейшие действия Евдокимова по управлению воздушным судном, совершенные с нарушением установленных правил, повлекли разрушение и возгорание самолета, в результате чего погибли 40 пассажиров и один член экипажа. Кроме того, 10 человек получили телесные повреждения различной степени тяжести. Всего на момент возгорания на борту самолета находились 78 человек, среди которых трое несовершеннолетних и 5 членов экипажа.

В рамках уголовного дела проведены пожарно-техническая, летная, авиационно-техническая и другие судебные экспертизы, позволившие в совокупности с иными доказательствами восстановить обстоятельства произошедшего. В ходе следствия также проверены действия диспетчерской службы и службы поискового и аварийно-спасательного обеспечения полетов аэропорта Шереметьево. В сложившейся ситуации они никак не могли повлиять на трагедию. 
Следователями и экспертами изучены данные бортовых регистраторов разбившегося воздушного судна, согласно которым во время полета самолет адекватно реагировал на управляющие воздействия пилота. Эти сведения опровергают версию обвиняемого о возможной неисправности воздушного судна.
Следствием собрана достаточная доказательственная база, в связи с чем уголовное дело направлено в Генеральную прокуратуру РФ для решения вопроса об утверждении обвинительного заключения.

Следственный комитет Российской Федерации.

----------


## Avia M

Американская компания Aerion перепроектировала перспективный сверхзвуковой 12-местный бизнес-джет AS2, разработкой которого занимается с 2014 года. Как пишет Aviation Week, в числе изменений, внесенных в проект, — треугольное в плане крыло, укороченное хвостовое оперение и измененное расположение двигателей. Разработчики полагают, что благодаря новым изменениям самолет будет не только «тихим» при полете на сверхзвуковой скорости, но и экономичным.

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/04/17/aerion

----------


## Avia M

23 апреля 2020 г. Панель приборов самолетов А350 "оденут" во влагозащитный чехол, который должен защитить приборы от случайно пролитых во время полета напитков. Об этом пишет Российская Газета.
По сообщению Flightglobal, согласно требованию Европейского агентства авиационной безопасности, все авиакомпании, эксплуатирующие самолеты A350, должны оснастить их влагозащитными чехлами для панелей приборов в течение ближайших 28 дней.
Несколько месяцев назад у лайнеров A350-900, производителем которых является авиастроительный концерн Airbus, в небе неожиданно отключились двигатели. Расследование инцидентов показало, что перед этим с центральной панели в кабине пилотов поступили противоречивые команды. Выяснилось, что причина этого - пролитый на приборы кофе, что вызвало замыкание контактов органов управления самолетом.
После этого Airbus запретил в руководстве по эксплуатации A350 употребление напитков в зоне вокруг центральной панели приборов воздушного судна. А влагозащитный чехол разработан в качестве временной меры безопасности до окончания расследования происшествий.
При взлете, подлете к аэропорту и посадке пилоты должны снимать чехол, ведь он полностью закрывает некоторые "кнопки" управления на центральной панели.

Даешь антивандальную кабину!  :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

Посмотрите на фото. Нет, это не монтаж и не испытательный полет: в 2016 году Boeing 747 австралийской авиакомпании Qantas действительно летал с пятью двигателями. Вот как это было и зачем: 

https://www.frequentflyers.ru/2020/04/24/b747_5/

----------


## Avia M

Росавиация не зачтет для сертификации львиную часть полетов МС-21...

https://www.vedomosti.ru/business/ar...-poletov-ms-21

----------


## Avia M

Скорее всего, спрос на новые российские самолеты не обеспечит окупаемости их разработки и производства, но эти проекты все равно нужны для обеспечения транспортной и экономической безопасности России, для накопления компетенций. 

https://ria.ru/20200430/1570797241.html

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Полное видео авиакатастрофы RRJ-95B в Шереметьево 5 мая 2019 г.


КВС Sukhoi Superjet 100 / RRJ-95B, сгоревшего в Шереметьево год назад, Денис Евдокимов дал 1 интервью.
https://lenta.ru/articles/2020/05/05/superjet/

----------


## OKA

> Скорее всего, спрос на новые российские самолеты не обеспечит окупаемости их разработки и производства, но эти проекты все равно нужны для обеспечения транспортной и экономической безопасности России, для накопления компетенций. 
> 
> https://ria.ru/20200430/1570797241.html



" В правительстве раскрыли план оздоровления производителя Superjet
Долг Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации составляет 400 млрд руб., сообщил вице-премьер Юрий Борисов. По его словам, компании нужна реструктуризация и докапитализация "

Подробнее на РБК:

https://www.rbc.ru/business/13/05/20...from=from_main

----------


## Fencer

12 лет назад, 19 мая 2008 состоялся первый полёт самолёта Сухой Суперджет 100 https://ok.ru/group42738876022908/topic/151537866982268

----------


## Fencer

> 12 лет назад, 19 мая 2008 состоялся первый полёт самолёта Сухой Суперджет 100 https://ok.ru/group42738876022908/topic/151537866982268


Эксклюзив...

----------


## Avia M

«Региональные самолёты» (бывшее АО «Гражданские самолеты Сухого»), на летно-испытательной станции (ЛИС) предприятия в Комсомольске-на-Амуре совершил первый полет 200-й построенный региональный пассажирский самолет Sukhoi Superjet 100 - борт с заводским номером 95200.

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4031331.html

----------


## OKA

https://www.ilsipontino.net/da-manfr...arda-il-video/


https://progress.online/transport/39...at-ekranoplany

----------


## Fencer

Первый из третьей сотни Суперджет отработал посадку в аэропорту Хабаровска komсity.ru

----------


## Fencer

Ростех приступил к финальной сборке Ил-114-300 https://rostec.ru/news/rostekh-prist...ke-il-114-300/

----------


## Avia M

В свое время...

----------


## Fencer

В Комсомольске-на-Aмуре 200-й Суперджет совершил первый полёт https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/134259/

----------


## Fencer

Меры по развитию авиации на Дальнем Востоке в случае успеха применят в Арктике https://www.aex.ru/news/2020/7/21/214905/

----------


## Fencer

Ми-10К RA-04127
2020 год - оператор и владелец РОО "Альбатрос Аэро"/частное лицо. Вертолёт выведен с хранения и находится на восстановлении до лётного состояния. Уже выполнены пробные запуски двигателей. https://russianplanes.net/id269580

----------


## Fencer

Отечественные двигатели ПД-14 успешно "примерили" на МС-21 в Иркутске https://irkutskmedia.ru/news/975123/

----------


## Fencer

ОСНОВНЫЕ ПРОИЗВОДСТВЕННЫЕ ПОКАЗАТЕЛИ ГРАЖДАНСКОЙ АВИАЦИИ ЗА ЯНВАРЬ-ИЮНЬ 2020 https://favt.ru/novosti-novosti/?id=6735

----------


## Fencer

Музей авиации Забайкалья (источник https://russianplanes.net/id269861).

----------


## Fencer

"ЯКУТИЯ" И "ПОЛЯРНЫЕ АВИАЛИНИИ" ВОЙДУТ В ДАЛЬНЕВОСТОЧНУЮ АВИАКОМПАНИЮ https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2020/07/30/647605.html

----------


## Avia M

Aerion Supersonic объявила о намерении начать серийное производство перспективного сверхзвукового самолета AS2 в 2023 году. 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/07/30/production

----------


## Fencer

Самолеты SSJ 100 в 2020 году получат "Аэрофлот", Red Wings, "Азимут" и "Якутия" https://tass.ru/ekonomika/9086039

----------


## Fencer

В Чите открылся авиамузей на борту Ту-154 https://www.baikal-daily.ru/news/16/395707/

----------


## Fencer

Ту-144 в Монино https://www.aviation-media.com/Repor...0v1HlPA-iOu1jk

----------


## Fencer

Самолет МС-21 прошел очередной этап испытаний в рамках программы сертификации https://vpk.name/news/428671_samolet...tifikacii.html

----------


## Fencer

«Ростех» наполняет проект «SuperJet-New» отечественными системами https://news.rambler.ru/disasters/44...ymi-sistemami/

----------


## Fencer

Авиакомпания «СиЛА» получила самолёт ТВС-2МС https://aviation21.ru/aviakompaniya-...olyot-tvs-2ms/

----------


## Fencer

Первый самолет проекта Ил-114-300 обретает свою форму https://www.vesti.ru/article/2446383...ndexZenSpecial

----------


## Avia M

Американская компания Otto Aviation официально представила перспективный самолет Celera 500L, предназначенный для использования в деловой или грузовой авиации. Его фюзеляж выполнен в форме пули: это значительно снижает аэродинамическое сопротивление по сравнению с самолетами классической конструкции. 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/08/27/celera-500l

----------


## OKA

> Американская компания Otto Aviation официально представила перспективный самолет Celera 500L, предназначенный для использования в деловой или грузовой авиации. Его фюзеляж выполнен в форме пули: это значительно снижает аэродинамическое сопротивление по сравнению с самолетами классической конструкции. 
> 
> https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/08/27/celera-500l







Скорее в форме классической вытянутой капли)) 

Очень вытянутой капли)) 

Для запланированных скоростей полёта, при данной вместимости ничего другого и не нужно. 

Ещё про аппарат :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4126494.html

А лучше старый добрый "Скайвэн"  :Biggrin: 

Есть и люксовые варианты)) 

SHORT SC-7 Skyvan 

А если ещё и в беспилотном варианте... Стоимость перевозок будет минимальной.

----------


## Avia M

Переговоры с норвежским лоукостером Norwegian Air по продаже самолетов SSJ-100 приостановлены из-за пандемии, заявил индустриальный директор авиационного кластера Ростеха Анатолий Сердюков...

https://tass.ru/ekonomika/9337735?ut...medium=desktop

Ужель респираторы не могут себе позволить? :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> Переговоры с норвежским лоукостером Norwegian Air по продаже самолетов SSJ-100 приостановлены из-за пандемии, заявил индустриальный директор авиационного кластера Ростеха Анатолий Сердюков...
> 
> https://tass.ru/ekonomika/9337735?ut...medium=desktop
> 
> Ужель респираторы не могут себе позволить?


Скорее всего попытка влезть на чужую "поляну" не удалась))

----------


## Avia M

> попытка влезть на чужую "поляну" не удалась))


У г-на Сердюкова огромный опыт в данной теме! Видимо "на поляне мало ягод"... :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

> .. Видимо "на поляне мало ягод"...


Наверняка)) 

В буржуинии авиацией для паксов заведают боинги и эрбасы, в основном))

----------


## Fencer

Создание единой авиакомпании ДФО под угрозой срыва https://amurmedia.ru/news/993750/

----------


## Fencer

Авиазавод в Комсомольске пошел на третью сотню «Суперджетов» https://news.rambler.ru/disasters/44...-superdzhetov/

----------


## Avia M

Опытно-конструкторские работы по созданию новой версии самолета SSJ 100 (модификация SSJ New) планируется завершить в 2023 году...

https://tass.ru/ekonomika/9481181?ut...medium=desktop

----------


## Fencer

Правительство России перенесло на 2021 год сроки ввода в эксплуатацию линии по производству самолета Ил-96-400М https://www.aex.ru/news/2020/9/24/217103/

----------


## Avia M

Аэродромные отработки в рамках подготовки к первому полёту Ил-114-300.

https://youtu.be/RtoATzfj4SI

----------


## OKA

> Аэродромные отработки в рамках подготовки к первому полёту Ил-114-300.
> 
> https://youtu.be/RtoATzfj4SI


" В рамках подготовки к первому полету модернизированного регионального самолета Ил-114-300 начались аэродромные отработки первого опытного образца самолета на летно-испытательной базе "Ил" (головное предприятие дивизиона транспортной авиации ОАК) в Жуковском. Руководство самолетостроителя рассчитывало поднять самолет в воздух в сентябре.

Как сообщила ОАК, проведена проверка топливной системы и впервые для данного типа ВС выполнена гонка двигателей на малом газу, в ходе которой проверялась работа силовой установки в реальных условиях. Ил-114-300 оснащается турбовинтовыми двигателями ТВ7-117СТ-01 разработки и производства "ОДК-Климов" (входит в Объединенную двигателестроительную корпорацию).

На самолете завершен монтаж всех систем и оборудования. В ближайшее время по плану подготовки к первому полету будут выполнены рулежки и пробежки самолета по полосе.

Параллельно с подготовкой к первому полету на производственной площадке РСК "МиГ" в г. Луховицы строится второй опытный Ил-114-300, создаваемый по серийным технологиям, с использованием бесстапельной сборки. В данный момент на стенде автоматизированной сборки завершается стыковка фюзеляжа.

Ил-114-300 — полностью российский вариант спроектированного в 80-х гг. прошлого столетия регионального турбовинтового самолета Ил-114. Воздушное судно рассчитано на пассажировместимость до 68 чел. Самолет предназначен для региональных перевозок и ориентирован прежде всего на российский рынок. На авиазаводе в Луховицах ОАК планирует производить до 12 таких машин в год, заявил глава ОАК.

В кооперации по созданию нового регионального самолета участвуют заводы ОАК: "Авиастар-СП", ВАСО, филиалы РСК "МиГ" — НАЗ "Сокол" и ЛАЗ им. П. А. Воронина, где осуществляется финальная сборка самолета. В Ульяновске для нового самолета изготавливают панели фюзеляжа, двери, люки; в Воронеже — крыло, хвостовое оперение и мотогондолы.

Ил-114 совершил первый полет в 1990 г. Оснащался канадскими двигателями PW127H, американским БРЭО производства Collins. Мелкосерийно производился на Ташкентском авиазаводе ТАПОиЧ, где всего было построено 17 ВС.". 

Подготовка к первому полету Ил-114-300: проведена гонка двигателей | Авиатранспортное обозрение

----------


## OKA

" Начало новой эры сверхзвуковых пассажирских самолётов. Первый самолёт XB-1 компании Boom Technology готов к тестовым полётам
Они начнутся в следующем году
На данный момент в мире не эксплуатируется ни один сверхзвуковой авиалайнер. Их история началась и закончилась на моделях Concorde и Ту-144. Однако несколько компаний уже какое-то время ведут работы над созданием сверхзвуковых пассажирских самолётов нового поколения. Одна из таких компаний — Boom Technology.

Начало новой эры сверхзвуковых пассажирских самолётов. Первый самолёт XB-1 компании Boom Technology готов к тестовым полётам
Шесть лет назад компания начала создание модели XB-1, которую также называют Baby Boom. Это одноместный самолёт, на котором компания намерена протестировать технологии, которые будут использоваться для создания намного более крупного пассажирского сверхзвукового авиалайнера Overture.

И вот спустя шесть лет компания показала демонстрационный образец XB-1 с бортовым номером N990XB. К испытательным полётам самолёт приступит уже в следующем году.

Пока же мы узнали, что карбон-композитная рама XB-1 имеет длину 21,6 метра. В движение самолёт будут приводить три двигателя General Electric J85-15 с тягой более 12 000 фунтов. Сам двигатель очень старый, но Boom Technology его доработала, чтобы увеличить эффективность. Также известно, что компания искала способы ускорить процесс и снизить затраты, в том числе за счёт 3D-печати.
Что касается полноразмерного лайнера Overture, первый самолёт должен быть построен уже в 2025 году, но первый пассажирский полёт состоится, согласно планам компании, лишь в 2029 году". 

https://www.ixbt.com/news/2020/10/08...echnology.html

----------


## OKA

Познавательный отчёт :

https://mak-iac.org/upload/iblock/08...t_ra-89011.pdf

----------


## OKA

" NASA объявило переносе сроков первого полета демонстратора «тихого» пассажирского самолета X-59, разработка которого ведется американской компанией Lockheed Martin в рамках проекта QueSST. Как пишет Aviation Week, разработчики сдвинули дату испытаний самолета с конца 2021 года по меньшей мере на лето 2022-го. Причиной этого стала пандемия коронавирусной инфекции, из-за которой затянулся процесс согласования разрешения на летные испытания самолета с Федеральным управлением гражданской авиации США.

Программа QueSST предусматривает создание технологий, которые в перспективе позволят снизить шумность сверхзвуковых самолетов. Благодаря этому они смогут выполнять сверхзвуковые полеты над населенной частью суши, сегодня запрещенные международными правилами. Шумность X-59 планируется снизить с помощью планера такой аэродинамической конструкции, при которой на поверхности летательного аппарата образовывалось бы как можно меньшее количество ударных волн. При этом те волны, которые будут все же образовываться, должны быть менее интенсивными.

Согласно проекту, демонстратор «тихого» сверхзвукового самолета будет выполнен однодвигательным. Длина летательного аппарата составит 28,7 метра. Он получит планер, фюзеляж и крыло которого внешне напоминают перевернутый самолет. На X-59 установят обычные вертикальный киль и горизонтальные рули для маневрирования на малой скорости полета. В числе прочих конструкторских решений, которые позволят уменьшить шумность самолета, — удлиненная острая носовая часть, которая будет полностью загораживать летчикам передний обзор.

Помимо переноса сроков летных испытаний, разработчики сдвинули и график начала наземных отработок. Они начнутся летом 2021 года. Несмотря на переносы, в NASA заявили, что в целом программа будет реализована в соответствии с изначально установленными сроками. В частности, данные летные испытаний самолета, которые впоследствии позволят выработать нормативную базу для сверхзвуковой авиации, будут переданы Международной организации гражданской авиации и Федеральному управлению гражданской авиации США в 2027 году.

Ранее стало известно, что американская компания GE Aviation поставила NASA первые два турбовентиляторных двигателя F414-GE-100, предназначенных для установки на демонстратор X-59. F414-GE-100 разработан на базе турбовентиляторного двигателя с форсажной камерой F414-GE-400. Последний серийно устанавливается на двухдвигательные палубные истребители F/A-18E/F Super Hornet. По заявлению GE, новая силовая установка спроектирована специально для монтирования на однодвигательные самолеты.

Василий Сычёв ". 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/10/12/x59quesst

Ковид всё спишет...

----------


## Avia M

> Ковид всё спишет...


Точно!  :Smile: 




> Минтранс подготовил проект постановления правительства, в котором субсидии на поддержку производства и поставок самолетов Ил-96-400М в очередной раз предложено перераспределить в пользу других продуктов отечественного авиапрома: Ил-114-300, вертолетов Ми-8, Ми-38 и "Ансат". В качестве причины этого решения указано отсутствие потенциальных заказчиков Ил-96-400М.


https://www.interfax.ru/russia/733860

----------


## Avia M

«28 октября 2020 года единственный из оставшихся в гражданской авиации России самолёт Ту-154 выполнил свой заключительный рейс»
Отмечается, что «воздушное судно (бортовой номер RA-85757), принадлежащее авиакомпании «Алроса», совершило двухчасовой перелёт из столицы алмазного края, города Мирного, в аэропорт Толмачёво (Новосибирск), куда доставило 140 пассажиров».

https://russian.rt.com/russia/news/7...medium=desktop

----------


## Avia M

"Ростех" завершил постройку первого опытного самолета МС-21-310 с российскими двигателями ПД-14.

https://ria.ru/20201110/samolet-1583...medium=desktop

----------


## Fencer

> «28 октября 2020 года единственный из оставшихся в гражданской авиации России самолёт Ту-154 выполнил свой заключительный рейс»
> Отмечается, что «воздушное судно (бортовой номер RA-85757), принадлежащее авиакомпании «Алроса», совершило двухчасовой перелёт из столицы алмазного края, города Мирного, в аэропорт Толмачёво (Новосибирск), куда доставило 140 пассажиров».
> 
> https://russian.rt.com/russia/news/7...medium=desktop


Завершение эксплуатации Ту-154 в гражданской авиации | AviaPressPhoto

----------


## Fencer

Продолжаются успешные наземные испытания (рулёжки и пробежки) самолёта Ил-114-300 https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2139883.html#js-dlg

----------


## Avia M

Государственная транспортная лизинговая компания (ГТЛК) закажет первую серию из трех перспективных российских самолетов Ил-114-300, следует из документов тендера, с которыми ознакомились «Известия». Контракт с Объединенной авиастроительной корпорацией (ОАК, входит в «Ростех») станет первым заказом на воздушные суда этого типа. 

https://iz.ru/1092866/german-kostrin...ety-il-114-300

----------


## Fencer

Первый полет Ил-114-300 запланирован на 18 декабря https://ria.ru/20201206/il-114-300-1587868148.html

----------


## Avia M

15 декабря 2020 года на аэродроме Иркутского авиационного завода – филиала ПАО Корпорация «Иркут» (в составе ОАК Госкорпорации «Ростех») состоялся первый полет самолета МС-21-310, оснащенного новыми российскими двигателями ПД-14.  

https://rostec.ru/news/samolet-ms-21...-pervyy-polet/

----------


## Avia M

Новый российский пассажирский самолет Ил-114-300 на аэродроме в Жуковском совершил первый полет. 

https://iz.ru/1100691/2020-12-16/nov...medium=desktop

----------


## Rutunda

> Новый российский пассажирский самолет Ил-114-300 на аэродроме в Жуковском совершил первый полет. 
> 
> https://iz.ru/1100691/2020-12-16/nov...medium=desktop


НАКОНЕЦ ТО! БЕЗ ПОЗОРИЩА 140 НАДО БЫЛО ИЗНАЧАЛЬНО ВЫПУСКАТЬ! а НЕ ТЯНУТЬ ВРЕМЯ

----------


## lindr

Ан-140 не та страна разработала, потому теперь не подходит. 

Да и свое надо делать, Узбекистан успешно отцепили, пора Украину отцеплять.

----------


## Fencer

Сервисный центр для Superjet 100 открыт в Комсомольске-на-Амуре https://www.interfax.ru/russia/745819

----------


## OKA

" Специалисты Центрального аэрогидродинамического института имени профессора Н.Е. Жуковского (входит в НИЦ «Институт имени Н.Е. Жуковского») в рамках выполнения НИР «Комплексные исследования и формирование научно-технического задела, обеспечивающие создание конструктивно-технологической платформы гражданских самолетов „малой авиации“ следующего поколения» (шифр «МА 19-20»), по государственному контракту с Министерством промышленности и торговли Российской Федерации сконструировали и изготовили из российских полимерных композиционных материалов демонстратор силовой конструкции крыла перспективного 9-местного самолета малой авиации. Соисполнитель — Сибирский научно-исследовательский институт авиации им. С.А. Чаплыгина.

Одной из важных задач стала оценка возможности импортозамещения используемых материалов на новые российские, появившиеся к началу выполнения проекта. Для этого было изготовлено более 400 специальных тематических и конструктивно-подобных образцов для оперативного определения их прочностных характеристик. Результаты исследований показали, что отечественные материалы не уступают зарубежным и могут быть использованы в конструкции крыла самолета малой авиации.

Полученные оценки прочности на образцах были положены в основу разработки силовой конструкции, включающей лонжероны и нервюры, а также трехслойные панели обшивки. Изготовление демонстратора выполнялось на двух площадках: лонжероны — в СибНИА им. С.А. Чаплыгина в автоклавном формовании, а стальные элементы — в ЦАГИ в технологии вакуумного формования.

«Мы впервые разработали и изготовили демонстратор силовой конструкции крыла самолета малой авиации из отечественных композиционных материалов. Были применены такие новые решения, как использование метода вакуумной инфузии при изготовлении панели кессона (ее размах составляет порядка 5 м, хорда — около 1 м), которая представляет собой интегральную трехслойную обшивку; защита с ее помощью основных силовых элементов от ударных повреждений, отказ от механического крепежа и замена его клеевыми соединениями. Таким образом, на примере данного демонстратора мы показываем основные технологии, которые будут применяться при создании самолета малой авиации нового поколения», — рассказал руководитель работы, начальник конструкторско-производственного отдела № 3 НТЦ НПК Юрий Евдокимов.

В этом году будут проведены прочностные испытания изготовленной конструкции крыла, результаты которых должны подтвердить правильность выбранных технических решений, а также возможность рекомендации ее для применения в самолетах малой авиации". 

https://www.tsagi.ru/pressroom/news/5061/

----------


## Fencer

В Новосибирске испытали первый в мире самолет с ЭЛЕКТРОДВИГАТЕЛЕМ https://zen.yandex.ru/media/rg.ru/v-...95f61b588326fa
В России создают летающую лабораторию с электрической силовой установкой https://topwar.ru/179720-v-rossii-so...stanovkoj.html

----------


## stream

> В Новосибирске испытали первый в мире самолет с ЭЛЕКТРОДВИГАТЕЛЕМ https://zen.yandex.ru/media/rg.ru/v-...95f61b588326fa
> В России создают летающую лабораторию с электрической силовой установкой https://topwar.ru/179720-v-rossii-so...stanovkoj.html


...на аэродроме завода им ВП Чкалова (НАЗ), у СибНИА нет своего аэродрома, квартиранты ))

*Самолет Як-40 с первым в мире сверхпроводящим электрическим двигателем в Сибирском научно-исследовательском институте авиации имени С.А. Чаплыгина.*

https://vk.com/milinfolive?w=wall-123538639_1766902

----------


## OKA

> В Новосибирске испытали первый в мире самолет с ЭЛЕКТРОДВИГАТЕЛЕМ https://zen.yandex.ru/media/rg.ru/v-...95f61b588326fa
> В России создают летающую лабораторию с электрической силовой установкой https://topwar.ru/179720-v-rossii-so...stanovkoj.html


И наоборот)) 

" Американская компания AeroTec, занимающаяся сертификацией летательных аппаратов, и magniX переделали электрифицированный пассажирский самолет Cessna 208B eCaravan обратно в турбовинтовую версию. Как пишет Flightglobal, после этого AeroTec выставила самолет, имеющий регистрационный номер N32EL, на продажу за 1,5 миллиона долларов.

Пассажирский самолет Cessna 208B Grand Caravan был конвертирован в электрический в 2019 году в рамках проекта eCaravan. На самолете разработчики заменили турбовинтовой двигатель Pratt & Whitney PT6A-140 мощностью 648 киловатт электрическим мотором magni500 мощностью 560 киловатт. На самолет также были установлены аккумуляторные батареи и четыре инвертера, отвечающих за питание электромотора и регулирование частоты его вращения.

Целью проекта eCaravan было создание электрического пассажирского самолета для местных авиалиний и его сертификация в соответствии с требованиями Федерального управления гражданской авиации США. Теперь этот проект прекращен. magniX уже объявила, что продолжит разработку электрического пассажирского самолета на базе Cessna 208B, но уже совместно с австралийской авиакомпанией Sydney Seaplanes.

Переделанный в турбовинтовую версию Grand Caravan получил двигатель PT6-114A мощностью 503 киловатта. Время наработки этого мотора составляет всего 50 часов. В салоне самолета установили кресла представительского класса на шесть пассажиров и два выдвижных столика из красного дерева. Специалисты Федерального управления гражданской авиации США провели инспекцию самолета.

Причины, по которым AeroTec и magniX отказались от дальнейшей разработки электрифицированного самолета eCaravan, не раскрываются.

eCaravan совершил первый полет 28 мая 2020 года. Во время испытаний летный образец электрифицированного самолета совершил посадку с отключенным инвертором, который обеспечивал питание электромотора. Из-за отключенного инвертера самолет совершил успешную посадку на 75 процентах мощности. Это отключение не было запланировано; оно произошло из-за отказа оборудования.

Василий Сычёв". 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2021/01/23/cessna

https://www.flightglobal.com/airfram...141988.article

Тоже, тогось)) 

Наверное не всё так просто с этими электролётами))

----------


## Fencer

Первый пошел. В серию https://expert.ru/2021/02/10/pervij-...zen.yandex.com

----------


## Avia M

О судьбе пассажирского воздушного флота России на страницах «АиФ» рассуждает заслуженный пилот, бывший замминистра гражданской авиации СССР Олег Смирнов.

https://aif.ru/society/ptransport/sv...seli_na_boingi

----------


## Avia M

Сверхзвуковой пассажирский бизнес-джет планируется создать в двух версиях, сообщил глава Минпромторга Денис Мантуров в рамках рабочей поездки в Объединенные Арабские Эмираты (ОАЭ). Первая будет вмещать до 8 человек, вторая — до 30. По словам господина Мантурова, облик самолета может быть разработан в конце 2021—начале 2022 года.

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/470285...medium=desktop

----------


## FLOGGER

> глава Минпромторга Денис Мантуров в рамках рабочей поездки в Объединенные Арабские Эмираты (ОАЭ).


Понятно, теперь в Эмиратах будем побираться. Понравилась фраза "В моем понимании". Он что-нибудь понимает в св.зв. бизнес джетах?

----------


## Avia M

Соединенные Штаты в прошлом поставляли в Россию композитные компоненты для крыльев МС-21, однако в 2018 году поставки прекратились из-за санкций Вашингтона в отношении Москвы. «Нам нужно было наладить собственное производство [компонентов], и недавно нам это удалось. Мы собрали крыло, используя наши собственные материалы»...

https://lenta.ru/news/2021/02/24/mc21/

----------


## Fencer

В Архангельске пройдут сертификационные испытания МС-21 на обледенения https://aviation21.ru/v-arxangelske-...a-obledenenie/

----------


## Fencer

Тушины потроха
https://vivan755.livejournal.com/1156.html
https://vivan755.livejournal.com/1328.html
https://vivan755.livejournal.com/171...urce=3userpost
https://vivan755.livejournal.com/179...urce=3userpost

----------


## Fencer

РФ и Венгрия договорились о производстве модернизированного Ил-103 https://www.interfax.ru/business/756484

----------


## Avia M

Компания Airbus сделала свой последний самолет модели A380. 

https://www.vedomosti.ru/opinion/art...airbus-sobrala

----------


## Avia M

24 марта, опытный самолет МС-21-300 прилетел для проведения испытаний в аэропорт Архангельска
В ходе тестовых полетов будет проверена антиобледенительная система и способность лайнера безопасно выполнять полеты при повышенной влажности и в мороз.

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/20213241544-DUycD.html

----------


## Fencer

Российский МС-21 успешно прошел очередной этап сертификационных испытаний https://tass.ru/ekonomika/11088679?u...arch%3Ftext%3D

----------


## Fencer

В «Сухом» поставки: в России появились новые покупатели Superjet 100 https://iz.ru/1148755/maksim-talavri...i-superjet-100

----------


## Fencer

В Воронеже пройдут испытания нового Ил-96-300 для первого лица государства https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/4/8/226521/

----------


## Fencer

МС-21-300 проходит испытания на соответствие требованиям по уровню шума на местности https://www.aex.ru/docs/3/2021/4/7/3245/

----------


## Avia M

Появилось видео испытаний над Воронежем нового «президентского» самолёта.

https://vestivrn.ru/news/2021/04/09/...=1617990954000

----------


## Fencer

Апрель 2021 года Правительство России официальный сайт

----------


## Fencer

В 2021 ГОДУ "АНТОНОВ" БУДЕТ СТРОИТЬ ЧЕТЫРЕ АН-178 https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/29326/38/

----------


## Fencer

RA-89179 (источник https://vk.com/azimuthairlines?w=wall-148345886_706)

----------


## Fencer

Изготовление первого опытного образца легкого самолета ЛМС-901 https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4295195.html

----------


## Fencer

> Российский МС-21 успешно прошел очередной этап сертификационных испытаний https://tass.ru/ekonomika/11088679?u...arch%3Ftext%3D


Благодарственное письмо.

----------


## Fencer

"ПЕРУАНСКИЙ" АН-178 ВЫКАТИЛИ ИЗ ЦЕХА https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/29473/38/

----------


## Fencer

Очередной серийный Суперджет 100 совершил первый полёт https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/141148/

----------


## Fencer

"АНТОНОВ" ПРОДОЛЖАЕТ РАБОТАТЬ НАД АН-178 ДЛЯ ПЕРУ https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/29486/38/

----------


## Avia M

Газета Правда.

----------


## Avia M

Борт использовался как ЛЛ по программе испытаний вооружения МиГ-31.

https://russianplanes.net/id284852
https://477768.livejournal.com/60723...rce=embed_post

----------


## Avia M

Консоль крыла самолета МС-21-300, изготовленная из российских композиционных материалов, доставлена на Иркутский авиационный завод.

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/2021514100-CO6uJ.html

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Комплекс по обслуживанию самолетов МС-21 с двигателем ПД-14 планируется создать в пермском аэропорту Большое Савино (кстати, аэродром совместного базирования с ВКС РФ). Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на презентацию губернатора Дмитрия Махонина во время роад-шоу в Сбере (27 мая 2021 г. Правительство Пермского края и Сбер заключили соглашение о сотрудничестве сроком на 5 лет; его подписали губернатор Пермского края Дмитрий Махонин и президент, председатель правления Сбербанка Герман Греф).

«Есть экономическая целесообразность, что самолеты МС-21 с двигателем ПД-14, который собирается в Пермском крае, будут обслуживаться в Перми. Для этого мы создаем все предпосылки, у нас есть планы, чтобы на территорию под строительство инфраструктуры был наложен режим особой экономической зоны», – сообщил Дмитрий Махонин.

Подробнее на РБК:
https://perm.rbc.ru/perm/freenews/60...79472ae682b302

----------


## Avia M

28 мая 2017 года на аэродроме Иркутского авиационного завода – филиала ПАО Корпорация «Иркут» (в составе ОАК) состоялся первый полет нового пассажирского самолета МС-21-300.

https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/5/28/229325/

----------


## Fencer

28 мая 2021 года первый полет Ту-214 RA-64534 https://russianplanes.net/id286170

----------


## Fencer

Чемезов допустил проведение народного конкурса на новое имя для Superjet https://www.rbc.ru/business/01/06/20...arch%3Ftext%3D

----------


## Fencer

Авиакомпания «Россия» возьмёт в лизинг 15 новых Суперджетов komсity.ru

----------


## Fencer

Новая попытка возродить малую авиацию https://expert.ru/2021/05/26/novaya-...an-11-BAL-7632

----------


## Avia M

> Новая попытка


С точки зрения безопасности одномоторной машины, существуют ограничения, установленные Федеральными авиационными правилами ФАП-128, которые обязывают пилота одномоторного самолёта строить маршрут таким образом, чтобы при отказе двигателя иметь возможность совершить вынужденную посадку. Это значит, что при высоте полёта 3000 м и аэродинамическом качестве 15 по всему маршруту в пределах 45 километров должны быть посадочные площадки. Чтобы обойти эти ограничения, в УЗГА планируют использовать гибридную силовую установку.

https://aviation21.ru/samolyot-lms-9...nyom-izvestno/

----------


## Avia M

> Чемезов допустил проведение народного конкурса на новое имя для Superjet


От 2018.



> он будет выпускаться и, возможно, даже продаваться, но отныне только под маркой Superjet 100. Это больше не будет «Сухой».


https://aviav.ru/brend-sukhoi-superj...-nazvanie.html

Видимо этого мало и все плохо, раз народное творчество подключают. :Smile: 
Нечто похожее предлагалось с "Крыльями Тавриды"...

----------


## OKA

Посадка на полосу в ущелье. Непонятно, зачем она там-строений не видно.. 

А где-то региональные аэропорты закрывают...

----------


## Fencer

Очередной серийный Суперджет 100 совершил первый полёт https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/141731/

----------


## Fencer

Испытания по проекту "Сверхзвуковые гражданские самолеты" (шифр "СДС/СПС") https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2343501.html

----------


## Avia M

В 2022 году корпорация «Иркут» поставит первому эксплуатанту, авиакомпании «Россия» (входит в группу «Аэрофлот»), шесть самолетов МС-21-310. Опытный МС-21-310 с российскими двигателями находится на стадии заводских доводочных испытаний и планирует перелететь на МАКС-2021, где будет участвовать в летной программе. 

https://iz.ru/1176887/2021-06-10/irk...21-v-2022-godu

----------


## Avia M

> зачем она там-строений не видно..


Аэропорт Чагуаль ( ИКАО : SPGL ) - это аэропорт, обслуживающий город Чагуаль (ы) в регионе Ла-Либертад в Перу . Взлетно-посадочная полоса находится в глубоком каньоне, на берегу реки Мараньон . Взлетно-посадочная полоса длиной 1205 метров включает смещенный порог на 300 метров (980 футов) на северо-западном конце. Во всех квадрантах гористая местность. Аэропорт Чагуаль - https://ru.xcv.wiki/wiki/Chagual_Airport

----------


## Fencer

https://youtu.be/jjsly0cmsu4

----------


## Fencer

По окончании заводских испытаний МС-21-310 рег. 73055 отправится в Ульяновск на покраску https://aviation21.ru/po-okonchanii-...k-na-pokrasku/

----------


## Fencer

Очередной серийный Суперджет 100 совершил первый полёт https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/142131/#cut

----------


## Fencer

Алексей Цыденов рассказал о разработке сразу двух самолётов «Байкал» https://www.infpol.ru/230329-aleksey...oletov-baykal/

----------


## Fencer

Уральский завод разработал арктическую версию самолета L-410 для посадки на снег https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/7/2/231240/

----------


## Avia M

Воронежское акционерное самолетостроительное общество (ВАСО) будет загружено производством широкофюзеляжных самолетов на базе Ил-96 до 2030 года.

https://ria.ru/20210705/il-96-1739962267.html

----------


## Fencer

> Воронежское акционерное самолетостроительное общество (ВАСО) будет загружено производством широкофюзеляжных самолетов на базе Ил-96 до 2030 года.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20210705/il-96-1739962267.html


Юрий Борисов посетил с рабочим визитом воронежский авиазавод https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/7/5/231341/

----------


## Avia M

В ЛИИ. 

https://russianplanes.net/id288375

----------


## Fencer

> В ЛИИ. 
> 
> https://russianplanes.net/id288375


Опытный МС-21-310, оснащенный российскими двигателями ПД-14, прибыл в Жуковский https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4346733.html

----------


## Fencer

Крыло из российских композиционных материалов установлено на самолет МС-21-300 https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...olet-ms-21-300

----------


## Fencer

Авиакомпания «Аврора» приобретет 19 самолетов Ил-114-300 на МАКС-2021 https://riafan.ru/1487881-aviakompan...0-na-maks-2021

----------


## Avia M

Беспилотная версия нового легкого многоцелевого самолета "Байкал", разработанного на замену Ан-2, будет создана к 2024 году...

https://ria.ru/20210719/samolet-1741811941.html

"Пилотный" успеют к этому времени?

----------


## Fencer

Корпорация «Иркут» заключила контракт о поставках 58 самолетов «Суперджет 100» в первый день МАКС-2021 | AviaPressPhoto

----------


## Fencer

Интеграция в авиации: Россия и Казахстан запускают совместное производство самолетов https://eurasia.expert/rossiya-i-kaz...tvo-samoletov/

----------


## OKA

> Беспилотная версия нового легкого многоцелевого самолета "Байкал", разработанного на замену Ан-2, будет создана к 2024 году...
> 
> https://ria.ru/20210719/samolet-1741811941.html
> 
> "Пилотный" успеют к этому времени?


Вот да, интересно)) 

Примеры "Гжели", "Рысачка", и т. п. с десяток, в постсоветский период как-то не вдохновляют... 

Остатки ремонтных Ан-2, да Л-410 локализованный ="нашефсё".





> Интеграция в авиации: Россия и Казахстан запускают совместное производство самолетов https://eurasia.expert/rossiya-i-kaz...tvo-samoletov/


Хотелось бы надеятся...

----------


## Fencer

ЛМС-901 "Байкал": конструктивные зарисовки... https://ru-aviation.livejournal.com/4320510.html

----------


## Fencer

Новый серийный Ил-96-300 совершил первый испытательный полет https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...tatelnyy-polet

----------


## Fencer

ОАК передала заказчику два самолёта Ту-214 https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...molyeta-tu-214

----------


## Avia M

> как-то не вдохновляют...


Согласен. 
2013 - 2021 МАКС...

----------


## Fencer

Ту-144Д СССР-77115 https://simpleflying.com/inside-the-tu-144/

----------


## Fencer

> Новый серийный Ил-96-300 совершил первый испытательный полет https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...tatelnyy-polet


RA-96025 http://aviarevue.ru/articles/events/...300-pu-12.html

----------


## Fencer

> RA-96025 http://aviarevue.ru/articles/events/...300-pu-12.html


В Воронеже 7 августа прошёл второй испытательный полёт самолёта Ил-96-300 ПУ (М1). Длительность полёта будущего президентского борта составила 4,5 часа. https://russianplanes.net/id290126

----------


## Fencer

Тренажер Ту-154М в Королёве: скоро открытие https://www.avsim.su/forum/topic/222...2%D0%B8%D0%B5/

----------


## OKA

> Тренажер Ту-154М в Королёве: скоро открытие https://www.avsim.su/forum/topic/222...2%D0%B8%D0%B5/


Молодцы)) Очень круто)) 

Подобное можно было бы при разных технических музеях организовать, даже в упрощённом виде.

----------


## Fencer

Новый самолет Ил-112В прибыл из Воронежа в Москву для участия в «Армии-2021» https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...a-v-armii-2021

----------


## Fencer

Презентация обновлённого салона Boeing 777-300 Презентация обновлённого салона Boeing 777-300 | AviaPressPhoto

----------


## Fencer

Экскурсия в авиационно-технический центр Корпорации «Иркут» https://www.aex.ru/docs/3/2021/8/6/3296/

----------


## Fencer

УЗГА - новый разработчик и производитель самолетов https://www.aex.ru/docs/3/2021/9/5/3305/

----------


## Fencer

КОНТРАКТ НА ДОСТРОЙКУ И ЛИЗИНГ ДВУХ САМОЛЕТОВ АН-140 НА СТАДИИ ПОДГОТОВКИ - А.КРИВОКОНЬ https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/30628/38/

----------


## Fencer

Ан-26 RA-26040 https://travelfoxes.livejournal.com/178343.html

----------


## Fencer

Авиакомпания Азимут как образцовый эксплуатант российских Суперджетов - Sukhoi Superjet 100

----------


## Fencer

14 лет назад состоялась выкатка первого лайнера "Суперджет 100" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2VNbWKzB8U

----------


## Fencer

Разработанный на замену «Кукурузнику» Ан-2 самолёт ЛМС-901 не будут собирать на УЗГА https://topwar.ru/188322-razrabotann...-8080-BAL-6987

----------


## Fencer

Производство самолетов Sukhoi Superjet 100 в Комсомольске-на-Амуре https://youtu.be/XOANtGUsemA

----------


## Fencer

"Иркут" планирует сертифицировать новый самолет МС-21 в России в декабре https://www.interfax.ru/russia/804273

----------


## Avia M

30 ноября. /ТАСС/. Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК, входит в Ростех) завершила постройку первого самолета МС-21 с композитным крылом, изготовленным из полимерных композиционных материалов российского производства.

https://tass.ru/ekonomika/13067707?u...=1638429316000

----------


## Fencer

АК «Россия» получила 2 самолёта Суперджет 100 https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/144716/

----------


## Fencer

Самолеты АН-148 продадут Украине https://www.press-line.ru/news/2021/...odadut-ukraine

----------


## Fencer

МИНИНФРАСТРУКТУРЫ ПЛАНИРУЕТ КУПИТЬ ПЯТЬ АН-158 https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/31451/38/

----------


## Fencer

Первый тренировочный полет иркутского авиалайнера МС-21-300 прошел успешно https://irkutskmedia.ru/news/1210692/?from=48

----------


## Fencer

В ПЕРУ СНОВА ОЗАБОТИЛИСЬ СУДЬБОЙ КОНТРАКТА ПО АН-178 https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/31471/38/

----------


## Fencer

"АНТОНОВ" ЗАЯВИЛ, ЧТО РОССИЙСКИХ КОМПЛЕКТУЮЩИХ В АН-178 НЕТ https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/31539/38/
"СПЕЦТЕХНОЭКСПОРТ" ЗАЯВИЛ, ЧТО КОНТРАКТ С ПЕРУ ПО АН-178 ДЕЙСТВУЕТ https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/31533/38/
В ГП АНТОНОВ НАДЕЮТСЯ НА РАЗВИТИЕ ПРОГРАММЫ РЕГИОНАЛЬНЫХ САМОЛЕТОВ АН-148 https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/31555/38/

----------


## Avia M

Летная сертификация новейшего российского самолета МС-21 завершена, планируется, что в ближайшее время лайнер получит сертификат типа, сообщил глава Минпромторга РФ Денис Мантуров. Об этом пишет РИА Новости.

----------


## Avia M

Первый полёт первого серийного, с отечественным композитным крылом.

https://russianplanes.net/id298372#rem253328

----------


## Avia M

Правительство России направит дополнительно более 61 млрд рублей на опытно-конструкторские работы по проекту самолета МС-21...

https://tass.ru/ekonomika/13305465

----------


## Fencer

В Росавиации состоялась макет-презентация самолета ТВРС-44 для потенциальных эксплуатантов гражданской авиации https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/12/27/239809/

----------


## Fencer

> Первый полёт первого серийного, с отечественным композитным крылом.


Самолет МС-21-300 с крылом из российских композитов выполнил первый полет https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...l-pervyy-polet

----------


## Fencer

Самолет МС-21-300 получил сертификат типа от Росавиации https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...ot-rosaviatsii

----------


## Fencer

Госпредприятие "Антонов" представило первый серийный самолет Ан-178 https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/12/28/239849/
"АНТОНОВ" ПОКАЗАЛ ИМПОРТОЗАМЕЩЕННЫЙ АН-178 https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/31590/38/

----------


## Fencer

крайМинпромторг РФ подтвердил решение о массовом запуске производства «Байкала» в Комсомольске-на-Амуре https://vostok.today/40703-minpromto...-na-amure.html

----------


## Fencer

Самолет МС-21-300 пройдет в Якутии испытания в условиях низких отрицательных температур наружного воздуха | Сетевое издание - Воздушное Обозрение

----------


## Avia M

Легкий многоцелевой самолет ЛМС-901 "Байкал" совершил первый полет.

https://ria.ru/20220130/samolet-1770...medium=desktop

----------


## Fencer

"АНТОНОВ" ПОКАЗАЛ СОСТОЯНИЕ СТРОИТЕЛЬСТВА САМОЛЕТОВ АН-178 ДЛЯ ВСУ https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/31936/38/

----------


## Fencer

Ту-134 совершит два последних рейса с пассажирами https://www.frequentflyers.ru/2022/02/15/t134_last/

----------


## Fencer

ГП "АНТОНОВ" ВОССТАНАВЛИВАЕТ СОТРУДНИЧЕСТВО С САУДОВСКОЙ АРАВИЕЙ ПО АН-132 https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/31990/38/

----------


## Fencer

НА ЗАВОДЕ 410 ГА ВЫПОЛНЯЮТ РЕМОНТ УЖЕ ВТОРОГО ДЕСЯТКА САМОЛЕТОВ https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/31984/38/

----------


## Fencer

Итоги NAIS-2022 https://www.aex.ru/docs/2/2022/2/11/3355/

----------


## Fencer

Губернатор Хабаровского края и генеральный директор Корпорации «Иркут» обсудили развитие гражданского авиастроения в регионе https://uacrussia.ru/ru/press-center...ie-grazhdansko

----------


## Fencer

Самолет МС-21-300 вернулся из Якутска в Жуковский после завершения испытаний https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...niya-ispytaniy

----------


## Fencer

> Ту-134 совершит два последних рейса с пассажирами https://www.frequentflyers.ru/2022/02/15/t134_last/


Авиакомпания "Космос" завершила эксплуатацию самолётов Ту-134 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/2/21/241711/

----------


## Fencer

ОДК изготовила узлы для демонстратора двигателя для SSJ-NEW https://www.uecrus.com/rus/presscent...LEMENT_ID=3623

----------


## Fencer

Авиалайнер Ту-154. Разработка и эксплуатация в СССР до 1983 года. - Авиация в Беларуси - Каталог статей - Белорусский авиадневник
Ту-154 в Белорусском управлении гражданской авиации в 1983-1991 годах - Авиация в Беларуси - Каталог статей - Белорусский авиадневник

----------


## Fencer

Определено место для завода по производству «Байкалов» komсity.ru

----------


## Fencer

Производитель SSJ 100 не столкнется с недостатком комплектующих из-за санкций https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/2/26/241913/

----------


## Fencer

В самолете МС-21 будут использовать отечественные генераторы кислорода и конверторы озона https://snews.ru/news/v-samolete-ms-...nvertory-ozona

----------


## Fencer

В Минтрансе обсудили вариант национализации самолетов Boeing и Airbus https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/3/2/242110/

----------


## Fencer

Очередной серийный Суперджет 100 совершил первый полёт https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/146020/

----------


## Fencer

Ростех рассматривает возможность возобновления серийного производства самолетов Ту-214 и Ил-96 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/3/17/242534/

----------


## Fencer

Авиакомпания «Красные Крылья» получила очередной Суперджет 100 https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/146058/

----------


## Евгений

Всегда приятно пообщаться с разработчиками и испытателями новой авиационной техники. Получить интересную информацию из первых рук и просто оценить то, что уже сделано. Кабина МС-21-310 с Пермскими авиадвигателями ПД-14.

----------


## Fencer

Предприятие ОАК в Ульяновске с рабочим визитом посетил Юрий Борисов https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...-yuriy-borisov

----------


## Fencer

Заместитель Председателя Правительства РФ Юрий Борисов посетил завод ОАК в Казани https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...d-oak-v-kazani

----------


## Fencer

Новый российский самолет МС-21 остался без импортных запчастей. Сдача первой серийной машины откладывается минимум на год https://www.fontanka.ru/2022/03/22/70524770/

----------


## Fencer

Денис Мантуров рассказал о строительстве новых пассажирских самолетов в России https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/3/22/242684/

----------


## Fencer

Состоялся совместный нучно-технический совет по разработке сверхзвукового гражданского самолёта при участии АМНТК "Союз", ФАУ "ЦИАМ им П.И. Баранова" и ПАО "ОАК" https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/3/23/242729/

----------


## Fencer

НА ВОРОНЕЖСКОМ АВИАЗАВОДЕ НАЧНУТ ПРОИЗВОДИТЬ МОДЕРНИЗИРОВАННЫЕ САМОЛЕТЫ ИЛ-96 https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/03/23/713355.html

----------


## Fencer

ОСНОВНЫЕ ПОКАЗАТЕЛИ РАБОТЫ ГРАЖДАНСКОЙ АВИАЦИИ РОССИИ ЗА ФЕВРАЛЬ 2022 ГОДА http://favt.gov.ru/novosti-novosti/?id=9042

----------


## Fencer

Ту-154 в БУГА и БОГА в период с 1992 по 1996 год - Авиация в Беларуси - Каталог статей - Белорусский авиадневник

----------


## Fencer

В СибНИА состоялся первый испытательный полёт самолёта ТВС-2МС с водосливным устройством. https://sibnia.ru/institut/news/detail.php?ID=826
Где изготавливают самолет ТВС-2МС? https://rutube.ru/video/0c505ce76a4d...0cc0770e7645b/

----------


## Fencer

Кессон крыла МС-21 из российских композитов успешно прошел испытания на прочность https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...ikh-kompozitov

----------


## Fencer

Иркутская авиакомпания "ИрАэро" создаст базу для ремонта самолетов Ан-24 и Ан-26 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/3/29/242864/

----------


## Fencer

После стендовых испытаний нового ПО, возобновились полёты МС-21-310 https://aviation21.ru/posle-stendovy...oty-ms-21-310/

----------


## Fencer

Борисов сообщил о сдвиге планов по серийному выпуску МС-21 https://www.rbc.ru/technology_and_me...medium=desktop
МС-21 будут поставляться с отечественными двигателями, заявил Борисов https://ria.ru/20220331/ms-21-1781172583.html

----------


## Fencer

Российско-французский производитель двигателей для SSJ100 прекратил их обслуживание и ремонт - источник https://vpk.name/news/591269_rossiis...istochnik.html

----------


## Fencer

«Протон-ПМ» создаст систему испытаний двигателей для самолётов Sukhoi Superjet 100 и амфибий Бе-200 https://protonpm.ru/corporate/press-...2022/mn3/1084/

----------


## Fencer

На воронежском авиационном заводе и ульяновском заводе "Авиастар" внедрены технологии общей сборки агрегатов для самолета Ил-114-300 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/4/5/243086/

----------


## Fencer

Пересесть с «Боингов» и «Эрбасов» на отечественные самолеты быстро не получится https://www.aex.ru/docs/2/2022/3/30/3368/

----------


## Fencer

ОАК запустила производство 20 самолетов Ту-214 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/4/6/243140/

----------


## Fencer

ЛА-8 https://bibimot.ru/1628-samolet-la-8...pnyh-mest.html

----------


## Fencer

Запад "закрыл" композитные материалы для российского МС-21, заявил Владимир Путин https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/4/12/243308/

----------


## Fencer

Комплектующих для выпуска SSJ 100 в Комсомольске-на-Амуре хватит до конца 2022 года https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/4/13/243335/

----------


## Fencer

Глава "Ростеха" рассказал о поставках отечественных самолетов авиакомпаниям https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/4/13/243339/

----------


## Fencer

Авиакомпании получат первые шесть самолетов МС-21 с российскими двигателями в 2024 году https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/4/13/243332/

----------


## Fencer

Разработка российских ученых сделает SuperJet безопаснее https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/4/13/243324/

----------


## Fencer

> На воронежском авиационном заводе и ульяновском заводе "Авиастар" внедрены технологии общей сборки агрегатов для самолета Ил-114-300 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/4/5/243086/


Фотографии https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...y/?photo=20868

----------


## Fencer

Борисов анонсировал завершение строительства первого Ил-96-400 в 2022 году https://ria.ru/20220419/il-96-1784358194.html

----------


## Fencer

РАЗРАБОТАН ЭСКИЗНЫЙ ПРОЕКТ ПЕРСПЕКТИВНОГО ГАЗОТУРБИННОГО ДВИГАТЕЛЯ ДЛЯ САМОЛЕТОВ БОЛЬШОЙ ГРУЗОПОДЪЕМНОСТИ https://scientificrussia.ru/articles...ruzopodemnosti

----------


## Fencer

Ан-148 вернётся в небо https://www.frequentflyers.ru/2022/0...n_148_rebirth/

----------


## Fencer

Путин и Дегтярёв обсудили преимущества самолёта «Байкал», который скоро начнут строить в Комсомольске komсity.ru

----------


## Fencer

Предприятие "Роскосмоса" будет производить детали для Ту-214 и Ил-96 https://ria.ru/20220524/detali-1790468183.html

----------


## Fencer

Ту-154М в авиакомпании «Белавиа» в период с 2006 по 2016 год - Авиация в Беларуси - Каталог статей - Белорусский авиадневник

----------


## Fencer

Испытания первого опытного образца регионального самолета Ил-114 продолжаются https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/5/25/244393/

----------


## Fencer

> Путин и Дегтярёв обсудили преимущества самолёта «Байкал», который скоро начнут строить в Комсомольске komсity.ru


Новую площадку ТОСЭР, где будут собирать самолёты «Байкал», так и назвали komсity.ru

----------


## Fencer

Деревянный макет Ту-324 https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...kb-pao-tupolev

----------


## Fencer

https://m.vk.com/wall715408648_127?f...83%D1%80%D0%B5

----------


## Fencer

Самарский «Авиакор» ищет замену украинскому Ан-140 https://svpressa.ru/economy/article/337641/

----------


## Fencer

В СибНИА состоялись лётные испытания летающей лаборатории с гибридной силовой установкой https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/147289/

----------


## Fencer

Очередной серийный Суперджет 100 совершил первый полёт https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/147293/

----------


## Fencer

История эксплуатации Ту-154 в Дальневосточном управлении гражданской авиации СССР https://zen.yandex.ru/media/transpor...d65e278f9bad26

----------


## Fencer

Очередной серийный Суперджет 100 совершил первый полёт https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/147562/

----------


## Avia M

Red Wings, «Волга-Днепр» и «Авиастар-Ту» могут взять в лизинг три грузовых и восемь пассажирских самолетов, среди которых один Ан-124, два Ил-96-400Т и восемь Ту-204/214. Восстановлением самолетов займется Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК, входит в «Ростех»). Минпромторг предложил выделить на восстановление этих судов 15,4 млрд руб.  Об этом пишет  «Ведомости».

----------


## Fencer

Як-40 в белорусской гражданской авиации - Авиация в Беларуси - Каталог статей - Белорусский авиадневник

----------


## Fencer

Сколько всего было выпущено Ту-154А? https://zen.yandex.ru/media/transpor...88fd0aee6ad820

----------


## Fencer

Сегодня церемониальный отряд "Служу Отечеству" Центра дополнительного образования "Дземги" принял участие в торжественном выпуске фюзеляжа ПАО Корпорация "Иркутск". https://m.vk.com/wall-164970038_2883?from=search/Дзёмги

----------


## Fencer

Решение о серийном выпуске Ил-96-400М будет принято после испытаний самолета https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/7/28/246222/

----------


## Fencer

> Сегодня церемониальный отряд "Служу Отечеству" Центра дополнительного образования "Дземги" принял участие в торжественном выпуске фюзеляжа ПАО Корпорация "Иркутск". https://m.vk.com/wall-164970038_2883?from=search/Дзёмги


https://youtu.be/E45TSM7KB_c

----------


## Fencer

> Сегодня церемониальный отряд "Служу Отечеству" Центра дополнительного образования "Дземги" принял участие в торжественном выпуске фюзеляжа ПАО Корпорация "Иркутск". https://m.vk.com/wall-164970038_2883?from=search/Дзёмги


Фюзеляж SSJ-NEW прибыл в Жуковский для испытаний https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...dlya-ispytaniy

----------


## Fencer

Предприятие "Роскосмоса" будет производить детали для Ту-214 и Ил-96 https://ria.ru/20220524/detali-1790468183.html

----------


## Avia M

Пока на Ан-2 отсутствует автопилот. Через два года должен завершиться процесс обеспилочивания самолета, то есть на нем установят комплексную систему управления на базе разработанных в "Навигаторе" пилотажно-навигационных вычислителей.

https://ria.ru/20220801/kukuruzniki-...medium=desktop

----------


## Fencer

Авиакомпания "Аврора" получила допуск на оперативное техническое обслуживание SuperJet 100 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/3/246393/

----------


## Fencer

ТРУТНЕВ: ЗАВОД ПО ПРОИЗВОДСТВУ САМОЛЕТОВ "БАЙКАЛ" ПОЛУЧИТ ЗАКАЗ НА 105 СУДОВ https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/08/04/726551.html

----------


## Fencer

В Ульяновске взлетел Ту-204-300 бывшей авиакомпании «Владивосток авиа» https://aviation21.ru/v-ulyanovske-v...divostok-avia/

----------


## Fencer

"КРАСАВИА" БУДЕТ ЛЕТАТЬ НА "БАЙКАЛЕ" https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/08/09/726855.html

----------


## Fencer

Сотый полёт МС-21-310 с двигателями ПД-14 https://www.uecrus.com/rus/presscent...LEMENT_ID=3693

----------


## Fencer

Superjet. Как собирают «умный» российский авиалайнер? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmCXMWsvXAc

----------


## Fencer

В ЦАГИ создали модель самолета МС-21 с крылом из отечественных композиционных материалов https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/8/11/246617/

----------


## Fencer

МС-21-300 переделают в МС-21-310 https://www.frequentflyers.ru/2022/08/10/300_310/

----------


## Fencer

СиБНИА представил самолёт лабораторию Партизан с восемью электродвигателями на Крыле. Евгений Лебедев, фотокорреспондент журнала «КР». Авиашоу "Будем Жить"

----------


## Fencer

А. Иноземцев – о перспективах двигателей для самолётов от Ту-214 до МС-21-400 https://aviation21.ru/a-inozemcev-ra...-perspektivax/

----------


## Fencer

МС-21-400 — будущий флагман российской гражданской авиации https://aviation21.ru/ms-21-400-budu...nskoj-aviacii/

----------


## Fencer

Ростех показал новую ливрею МС-21 с двигателями ПД-14 https://rostec.ru/news/rostekh-pokaz...telyami-pd-14/

----------


## Fencer

Ил-18 в Украинском управлении гражданской авиации https://zen.yandex.ru/media/transpor...dd5e66c2482752

----------


## Fencer

Министр МЧС России посетил Казанский авиазавод https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...tsionnyy-zavod

----------


## Fencer

Специалисты СибНИА провели частотные испытания самолёта МС-21 https://sibnia.ru/institut/news/deta...K_ID=4&ID=1541

----------


## Fencer

СОХРАНЕНИЕ САМОЛЕТОВ L410 В РАБОЧЕМ СОСТОЯНИИ В УСЛОВИЯХ САНКЦИЙ ОБСУДИЛИ ПО ИНИЦИАТИВЕ ООО "СИЛА" https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/09/12/730019.html

----------


## Fencer

Правительство выделит 40 млрд рублей на поддержку выпуска МС-21 и системы ОрВД https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/9/12/247597/

----------


## Fencer

Очередной серийный Суперджет 100 совершил первый полёт https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/146472/

----------


## Fencer

Разработка самолёта CR929 началась практически заново https://aviation21.ru/razrabotka-sam...cheski-zanovo/

----------


## Fencer

Сергей Чемезов осмотрел производство импортозамещенных «Суперджетов» в Комсомольске-на-Амуре https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...olske-na-amure

----------


## Fencer

> Сергей Чемезов осмотрел производство импортозамещенных «Суперджетов» в Комсомольске-на-Амуре https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...olske-na-amure


https://youtu.be/g6tROaPIQas

----------


## Fencer

> Сергей Чемезов осмотрел производство импортозамещенных «Суперджетов» в Комсомольске-на-Амуре https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...olske-na-amure


https://youtu.be/fUwU-87UTQg

----------


## Fencer

> Сергей Чемезов осмотрел производство импортозамещенных «Суперджетов» в Комсомольске-на-Амуре https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...olske-na-amure


https://m.vk.com/wall-204270682_585?...tom=1#comments

----------


## Fencer

Второй МС-21-310 готовится к перелёту в Жуковский https://aviation21.ru/vtoroj-ms-21-3...-v-zhukovskij/

----------


## Fencer

В ЦАГИ идёт сборка самолёта SSJ-New для ресурсных испытаний https://aviation21.ru/v-cagi-idyot-s...nyx-ispytanij/

----------


## Fencer

Ту-154 в Азербайджанском управлении гражданской авиации https://dzen.ru/media/transport_hist...c0545f18a52e13

----------


## Fencer

Ремоторизацию первого летного экземпляра МС-21 завершили на Иркутском авиазаводе https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/10/3/248330/

----------


## Fencer

«Работали круглосуточно». 15 лет назад в Комсомольске-на-Амуре построили первый «Суперджет 100» https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XA5OvrMU9ts

----------


## Fencer

https://m.vk.com/wall-211699782_446



> Сегодня предлагаем вам познакомиться поближе с Иркутским авиационным заводом – одним из самых современных и высокотехнологичных предприятий #ОАК. Завод ведет опытное и серийное производство авиационной техники различного назначения. В частности, здесь кипит работа по авиалайнеру МС-21 – ключевому проекту государственной программы «Развитие авиационной промышленности».
> 
> На предприятии внедрены современные технологии механообработки, заготовительно-штамповочного производства, нанесения покрытий и термообработки, автоматизированной агрегатной и окончательной сборки. Также ИАЗ входит в число российских лидеров в области внедрения цифровых и Lean-технологий.
> 
> Завод обладает богатой производственной культурой, традициями и опытом выполнения самых важных задач – за последние 20 лет свыше 190 сотрудников предприятия были представлены к различным государственным наградам за добросовестный труд и вклад в развитие российской авиации. Также ИАЗ славится своими трудовыми династиями, на предприятии их больше пятнадцати, некоторые из них – уже в четвертом и даже пятом поколении! Например, суммарный стаж династии Танцер составляет 331 год! Сегодня здесь работают праправнучки Татьяны Марковной Танцер, которая трудилась мастером в 248 цехе в 40-х годах.
> 
> С учетом актуальных государственных задач по подготовке к крупносерийному производству новейшего авиалайнера МС-21, Иркутский авиационный завод сегодня ведет набор персонала по целому ряду направлений. В частности, на предприятии открыты вакансии для инженеров, технологов, конструкторов и авиационных техников, а также для токарей, слесарей, фрезировщиков и других представителей рабочих специальностей.

----------


## Fencer

Второй авиалайнер МС-21 совершил полет с российскими двигателями ПД-14 https://uacrussia.ru/ru/press-center...atelyami-pd-14

----------


## Fencer

Корпорация «Иркут» и ГосНИИАС выполнили первый запуск "Электронной птицы" SSJ-NEW https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...ptitsy-ssj-new

----------


## Fencer

Самолету Ту-214 СЛО «Россия» присвоено имя Андрея Туполева https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...a-proizvodstva

----------


## Fencer

Казанский авиазавод начал производство первых Ту-214 для поставок в 2023 году https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/10/26/249232/

----------


## Fencer

Ту-134 на международных линиях https://dzen.ru/media/transport_hist...5c0734805da0cf

----------


## Fencer

МС-21 – дайджест за октябрь-2022 https://aviation21.ru/ms-21-dajdzhest-za-oktyabr-2022/

----------


## Fencer

Ан-12 в Украинском управлении гражданской авиации https://dzen.ru/media/transport_hist...a84969bb51cf2f

----------


## Fencer

СибНИА ведет подготовку к динамическим испытаниям стоек шасси импортозамещенного Superjet https://sibnia.ru/institut/news/detail.php?ID=1644

----------


## Fencer

Каковы Ту-214 и с чем они летят https://www.tutu.ru/geo/journal/razn...em-oni-letyat/

----------


## Fencer

Очередной серийный Суперджет 100 совершил первый полёт https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/149018/

----------


## Fencer

В СибНИА объяснили перенос сроков по проекту «Партизан» на 2023 год https://aviation21.ru/v-sibnia-obyas...n-na-2023-god/

----------


## Fencer

В ЦАГИ прошли испытания усовершенствованной модели самолета «Слон» https://www.tsagi.ru/pressroom/news/6043/

----------


## Avia M

"На территории производственного центра корпорации "Иркут" в Комсомольске-на-Амуре выполняется демонтаж стены между цехом окончательной сборки (ЦОС) и ангаром летно-испытательной станции (ЛИС) с целью изменения конфигурации действующего конвейера в прямоточную линию сборки производительностью не менее 20 воздушных судов (ВС) SSJ-New в год"

https://1prime.ru/state_regulation/2...838916085.html

----------


## Fencer

Авиакомпания "Азимут" впервые получит новый SSJ с двигателями "второй категории". https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/11/23/250471/

----------


## Fencer

МС-21-300 б/н 73054

----------


## Fencer

Возобновились полёты самолёта МС-21 с крылом из российских ПКМ https://aviation21.ru/vozobnovilis-p...ossijskix-pkm/

----------


## Fencer

> МС-21-300 б/н 73054


Первый МС-21 покрашен в ливрею авиакомпании «Россия» https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...mpanii-rossiya

----------


## Fencer

Российский авиапарк весной начнут пополнять модернизированными ТУ-204 https://rg.ru/2022/11/24/rossijskij-...mi-tu-204.html

----------


## Fencer

> Российский авиапарк весной начнут пополнять модернизированными ТУ-204 https://rg.ru/2022/11/24/rossijskij-...mi-tu-204.html


Авиакомпания Red Wings получит четыре самолета Ту-204 и Ту-214 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/11/25/250572/

----------


## Fencer

> Первый МС-21 покрашен в ливрею авиакомпании «Россия» https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...mpanii-rossiya


Фотографии https://russianplanes.net/reginfo/119831

----------


## Fencer

Red Wings модифицировала SSJ100 для увеличения дальности полётов https://aviation21.ru/red-wings-modi...osti-polyotov/

----------


## Red307

> Red Wings модифицировала SSJ100 для увеличения дальности полётов https://aviation21.ru/red-wings-modi...osti-polyotov/


Ред вингс сами, без ГСС "модифицировали" самолёты?
Как поляки в пассаты Б3/Б4 вваривали дополнительный топливный бак?

----------


## Fencer

МС-21 в ливрее АК «Россия» прибыл в Жуковский для подготовки к совместной пилотной эксплуатации https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...-ekspluatatsii

----------


## Fencer

МС-21 – дайджест за ноябрь-2022 https://aviation21.ru/ms-21-dajdzhest-za-noyabr-2022/

----------


## Fencer

На ВАСО изготовили детали самолёта SSJ-New для статических испытаний https://aviation21.ru/na-vaso-izgoto...kix-ispytanij/

----------


## Fencer

ЦАГИ и корпорация «Иркут» завершили статические испытания МС-21 https://www.tsagi.ru/pressroom/news/6077/

----------


## Fencer

Авиакомпания Red Wings открыла первую станцию техобслуживания SSJ 100 в аэропорту Кольцово https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/12/10/251156/

----------


## Fencer

СибНИА ведет подготовку к проведению сертификационных статических испытаний конструкции планера импортозамещенного Superjet https://sibnia.ru/institut/news/detail.php?ID=1863

----------


## Fencer

МС-21: инновационные технологии и разработки ГосНИИАС https://aviation21.ru/ms-21-innovaci...otki-gosniias/

----------


## Fencer

Як-40 в Украинском управлении гражданской авиации https://dzen.ru/media/transport_hist...e8b966807f31c3

----------


## Fencer

Superjet 100 – дайджест №04-2022 https://aviation21.ru/superjet-100-dajdzhest-04-2022/

----------


## Fencer

"Аэрофлот" потребует сократить состав экипажа Ту-214 до двух человек https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/12/28/252022/

----------


## Fencer

Денис Мантуров сообщил о планах поставить два самолета SSJ New в 2023 году https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/12/28/252000/

----------


## Fencer

Летные испытания импортозамещенного SSJ New начнутся в середине 2023 года https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/12/29/252072/
Летные испытания полностью российского МС-21 начнутся в ноябре 2023 год https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/12/29/252065/
Первые поставки самолетов МС-21 планируются в конце 2024 года https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/12/29/252068/
Кабмин докапитализирует ОАК на 158,2 млн рублей для разработки двигателя Ил-114 https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/12/29/252076/

----------


## Fencer

Неизвестные проекты: Як-42 как "грузовик" https://www.aex.ru/m/docs/1/2015/9/22/2307/

----------

